# Peggy Pics



## Charlie's Person

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thought I'd create a space to share some of my favourites. Here's Peggy today, enjoying a quiet moment with my husband:
> 
> View attachment 463950
> 
> 
> View attachment 463949
> 
> 
> She will be 8 months old tomorrow and is in desperate need of a good grooming. Her ear hair especially is starting to mat. Might have to clip them nice and short.


She looks quite regal

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I think she looks quite regal too. Happy early month day Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Queen Peggy says, "Don't tell them I got startled and tooted right after these photos were taken!"


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Queen Peggy says, "Don't tell them I got startled and tooted right after these photos were taken!"


??


----------



## Asta's Mom

Peggy is so gorgeous - I love her patterns. Wonderful pic.


----------



## Dogs4Life

Goodness, that girl has got some loooong poodle legs! She's beautiful!


----------



## poodlelove01

She is so pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> Queen Peggy says, "Don't tell them I got startled and tooted right after these photos were taken!"


Don't worry Peggy, Misha's toots can be pretty epic. Silent but deadly. 

I love these photos. Nice and relaxed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> Don't worry Peggy, Misha's toots can be pretty epic. Silent but deadly.
> 
> I love these photos. Nice and relaxed.


Peggy's are of the "All bark, no bite" variety. ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes I still look down at her, expecting to see that funny little baby poodle. She is growing into such a lady.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She was trying very hard to take her morning nap, but Turner Classic Movies sucked her in.



















She gets _very_ into it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

During Peggy's landshark days, we used the commonly recommended advice to stick a toy in her mouth when she'd chomp on us. 

She still mouths when excited, but sometimes remembers she's not supposed to. This morning she couldn't contain herself while I was giving her hello scratches so she grabbed a ball to occupy her mouth:










"Keep scratching, please."


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today's class was a *challenging* one! Peggy was all over the place, which gets us frazzled, which in turn affects her focus... And on it goes! But we persevered, trading off handler duties as necessary, and we were rewarded with some very nice moments in the last few minutes of class:










Always end on a good note!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Nice persevering!! ?


----------



## Porkchop

I just love Peggy! So adorable and regal and silly all at once. Those eyes have such a look of knowing in them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> I just love Peggy! So adorable and regal and silly all at once. Those eyes have such a look of knowing in them.


Aw. Yep! You've described her quite nicely. 

And that white third eyelid definitely gives her a comical expression. The other one is brown. I guess it's a parti thing?


----------



## Porkchop

I had to google what a third eyelid was. I learned something new today thanks to you. How cool that hers are different colors, makes sense that it could be due to her parti coloring. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a parti poodle in real life. They’re not common around my neck of the woods.
I want to give her some good scratches and pets too!
?☺ I’m glad you have a thread to share pics on. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Raindrops

I wondered about the third eyelid! Good to know. I've never seen them different colors before. Do you think she will end up blue? These comparison photos really highlight the difference in coloration. It seems like her muzzle seems a little lighter, but that could just be lighting. Misha's getting occasional pale hairs interspersed in his coat, but overall he is still the same inky black.


----------



## Mufar42

Thanks for sharing, Peggy looks to be doing wonderfully. I think she was meant to be your poodle. Your doing a wonderful job with her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> I had to google what a third eyelid was. I learned something new today thanks to you. How cool that hers are different colors, makes sense that it could be due to her parti coloring. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a parti poodle in real life. They’re not common around my neck of the woods.
> I want to give her some good scratches and pets too!
> ?☺ I’m glad you have a thread to share pics on. Looking forward to more.


I'd never thought much about those funny eyelids until we fostered a GSD mix last summer, shortly before getting Peggy, and she, too, had mismatched lids! So strange to have two dogs back-to-back, completely different breeds, with such similarly unique colouring.

You can see Charlie's one white lid in this pic:










The other is brown. Such a beauty.

And partis definitely aren't common around here either. Peggy literally stops traffic! People generally assume she's a poodle mix and it's nice to share some of the history of poodle colours with them...though their eyes do tend to glaze over a bit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> I wondered about the third eyelid! Good to know. I've never seen them different colors before. Do you think she will end up blue? These comparison photos really highlight the difference in coloration. It seems like her muzzle seems a little lighter, but that could just be lighting. Misha's getting occasional pale hairs interspersed in his coat, but overall he is still the same inky black.


At 9 weeks her coat looked quite rusty in the sun. And now her muzzle definitely looks grey in certain lighting. So I'm not sure how she'll end up! Her dad's a brown and white parti, her mom a lovely cream.

Peggy doesn't have white hairs coming up in the black spots on her body, but she's definitely got them coming in around her eyes!










That's her "What do you _mean_ I'm only supposed to play with the toys and not the toy basket?" face.

When she was smaller, she dragged her toy basket over to the shelf where we kept Gracie's ashes. I'm sure she was just trying to play with her reflection, but it was quite a touching moment nonetheless!



















That little cedar box is Gracie's


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mufar42 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Peggy looks to be doing wonderfully. I think she was meant to be your poodle. Your doing a wonderful job with her.


That really means a lot to me. Thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We've been getting creative to bust poodle boredom around here. This is a modified Tug-a-Jug, originally designed for enriched feeding, but WAY too loud and messy.

I removed the rope, stuffed an old Kong inside, and voila! A "new" toy:










(Trust me - she's more impressed than she looks.)


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> We've been getting creative to bust poodle boredom around here. This is a modified Tug-a-Jug, originally designed for enriched feeding, but WAY too loud and messy.
> 
> I removed the rope, stuffed an old Kong inside, and voila! A "new" toy:
> 
> View attachment 464084
> 
> 
> (Trust me - she's more impressed than she looks.)


Nice?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

_*Reposting this from another thread, so I can hopefully look back at it and laugh someday. Poodle adolescence is no joke!*_

Well, today's grooming didn't go quite as expected. Peggy's in a secondary fear period and apparently fell to pieces at the mere sight of the clippers, cowering on the table as though she hasn't done this at least half a dozen times before. 

Confoundingly, this was _despite_ being overjoyed to see her groomer, excitedly following her without so much as a glance back at me. And when I returned to pick her up, she was happily playing with a ball and another dog. A testament to our wonderful groomer, I suppose. She didn't push her and made every effort to keep the experience positive.

So this is who we dropped off:










And this is who we've got now:









We'll return in 3 weeks to take a second stab at her body, tail, and topknot. But for now it's into the crate for a long, much-needed nap. Silly poodle.


----------



## Rose n Poos

I love how her head, face and ears turned out! Very beautiful .


----------



## BellasMomZ

Peggy’s head looks like the cutest helmet now with no ear hair ?. I hope her fear period doesn’t last long. 
Bella’s second fear period was all about being afraid of night walks. I had to take heron walks at night with her large standard friend so she felt safer until she got used to it again.


----------



## Mufar42

Oh I love how she turned out! Your groomer did a lovely job despite Peggy's uneasiness.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BellasMomZ said:


> Peggy’s head looks like the cutest helmet now with no ear hair ?. I hope her fear period doesn’t last long.
> Bella’s second fear period was all about being afraid of night walks. I had to take heron walks at night with her large standard friend so she felt safer until she got used to it again.


I can't stop laughing at her today, which is good because she's SERIOUSLY testing my patience. I wish she had a doggy mentor like Bella's friend. 











"I've got my helmet on! Ready for sports!"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mufar42 said:


> Oh I love how she turned out! Your groomer did a lovely job despite Peggy's uneasiness.


Our groomer is really such a gem. She had some _terrible_ ear mats to contend with, too, and yet still kept it all so positive for Peggy. 

And oh how I love that clean face!

I got a better photo in the morning light. Looks like she might clear to blue?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> I love how her head, face and ears turned out! Very beautiful .


Peggy says thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

4 months vs. 8 months


----------



## BellasMomZ

Do


PeggyTheParti said:


> I can't stop laughing at her today, which is good because she's SERIOUSLY testing my patience. I wish she had a doggy mentor like Bella's friend.
> 
> 
> View attachment 464121
> 
> 
> "I've got my helmet on! Ready for sports!"



Don’t you just love those days when they try to drive us crazy? ?

Bella likes to stare at me from different locations every time I turn my back. Yesterday she really tried it, I turned around and there she was on the table. I kindly asked her to come down and instead she offered me a sit. I just had to laugh at her goofiness. If I got mad every time she did something dumb I’d be crazy by now.

You can tell by her face she really doesn’t see anything wrong with this. She tried it again today and I managed to stop her As she placed one paw on the table. She really is an annoying 2 year old right now lol.


----------



## Porkchop

So many Peggy pics you’ve blessed us with ?

I LOVE her ears shorter like that. What a pretty girl.

and oh, do I know those days where they really try to test your patience. Gotta love dog adolescence. I feel like Lacey has entered that stage at 6 months old. Sometimes I get frustrated but most of the time I just shake my head and laugh.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BellasMomZ said:


> Do
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t you just love those days when they try to drive us crazy? ?
> 
> Bella likes to stare at me from different locations every time I turn my back. Yesterday she really tried it, I turned around and there she was on the table. I kindly asked her to come down and instead she offered me a sit. I just had to laugh at her goofiness. If I got mad every time she did something dumb I’d be crazy by now.
> 
> You can tell by her face she really doesn’t see anything wrong with this. She tried it again today and I managed to stop her As she placed one paw on the table. She really is an annoying 2 year old right now lol.


I've been laughing about this for 20 minutes. Those photos are gold. ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> So many Peggy pics you’ve blessed us with ?
> 
> I LOVE her ears shorter like that. What a pretty girl.
> 
> and oh, do I know those days where they really try to test your patience. Gotta love dog adolescence. I feel like Lacey has entered that stage at 6 months old. Sometimes I get frustrated but most of the time I just shake my head and laugh.


I'm taking SO MANY pictures now that she'll hold still for me. It's so exciting! I figure I can just quietly dump them here without bothering anyone. ? 

I'm handling poodle adolescence _only_ thanks to the little glimmers of maturity. Those can keep me going for dayssss.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The retrieving instinct is alive and well in this poodle!



















I play with two frisbees, asking her to drop one before I throw the other. Gets us into a really good groove, which tires her out quickly. Good on a rainy day when I'd rather be inside!


----------



## Vita

I love how you do so many things with Peggy and take all those photos. Very nice of the two of you too!


----------



## Charlie's Person

PeggyTheParti said:


> Queen Peggy says, "Don't tell them I got startled and tooted right after these photos were taken!"


Our Charlie can empty a room with his deadly gas

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Vita said:


> I love how you do so many things with Peggy and take all those photos. Very nice of the two of you too!


Thanks for the encouragement, Vita


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Charlie's Person said:


> Our Charlie can empty a room with his deadly gas
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


 I suppose we're lucky that, while foghorn loud, Peggy's have (thus far) been odourless.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today's class more than made up for last week's! Hooray!

After a typical patience-testing settle-in period, where her brain, ears, and nose just completely turn off, Peggy was a solid B+ student, even demonstrating a snappy "Go to your bed" for the whole class! Pretty impressive in an untested environment, with no familiar mat in sight—just a towel provided by our trainer. 

Now we get to enjoy a gloriously snoozy poodle for the rest of the day: 










"I'm a good girl."


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We've been bonding up a storm lately.










I feel very lucky to have this girl in my life. I also feel very lucky that she doesn't mind when I mess with her adorable face. 

She seems to think it's her duty to carefully inspect every nook and cranny of mine, so it's really only fair.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's newly ferocious door barking has my nerves jangling and my teeth on edge, so I'm looking at this sweet photo from yesterday, hoping it will soothe me:










I used to think the sound of my mini mix's hysterical yapping was the very worst thing. I stand corrected!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(Just as I posted that, the neighbourhood dogs erupted into an extended chorus of woofs, barks, awoooooos, and frantic arfs. Peggy remains mercifully silent. I feel guilty now for complaining.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Snoozing on my lap today:










I'm enjoying her first heat cycle. She's very sleepy and more likely to cuddle in close.


----------



## jojogal001

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm handling poodle adolescence _only_ thanks to the little glimmers of maturity. Those can keep me going for dayssss.


Wow.... you're seeing signs of maturity at 8 months old? How? Why? I didn't see any maturity in Zekefur until he was about 2.5 years!

Loving all the pics of Peggy. She is adorable and beautiful!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

jojogal001 said:


> Wow.... you're seeing signs of maturity at 8 months old? How? Why? I didn't see any maturity in Zekefur until he was about 2.5 years!
> 
> Loving all the pics of Peggy. She is adorable and beautiful!


Glimmers! Very brief, sometimes _very_ faint glimmers. ? They're really more like glimpses into the future. Like when she spent her first migraine day with me in bed and somehow knew to stay close and quiet. Or even smaller moments, like a soulful lean or head in my lap. They make it easier to imagine her at 2 or 5 or 12.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I think Gracie would be happy that Peggy has taken over her watching-the-human-in-the-bath duties.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Waiting for me to toss the wool dryer ball:









Having a good snooze in her boxer briefs:


----------



## Porkchop

Peggy taking over Gracie’s bath watching duty pic made my heart swell. ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Peggy taking over Gracie’s bath watching duty pic made my heart swell. ?


Mine, too ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy in heat is quite a sight.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

More and more white hairs on Peggy these days:




























I wonder if our black and white girl isn't going to look black and white much longer!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I spend a lot of time at home, much of it couch or bedridden, and I am just so grateful for the way this young girl has adapted:










She's as content to lounge with (or on) me as she is to go full-tilt with my husband.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

If at first you don't succeed....










...try, try again


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> If at first you don't succeed....
> 
> View attachment 465070
> 
> 
> ...try, try again
> 
> View attachment 465071


?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sunday night in bed with the poodle...



















For some reason, I didn't expect her to be such an extreme cuddler.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sunday night in bed with the poodle...
> 
> View attachment 465151
> 
> 
> View attachment 465152
> 
> 
> For some reason, I didn't expect her to be such an extreme cuddler.


There's nothing like cuddling with a Poodle?? I'm surprised that she still has those black spots


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> I'm surprised that she still has those black spots


She seems to get more spots with every clip!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> She seems to get more spots with every clip!


Wow, I love her spots! If I remember correctly, Sisko had dark (not black) spots when he was younger, but they faded.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Wow, I love her spots! If I remember correctly, Sisko had dark (not black) spots when he was younger, but they faded.


Peggy's dad still has his brown spots, but the apricot partis in Peggy's litter are almost entirely cream now (like their mom).

It's pretty neat watching the progression of poodle colours.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy's dad still has his brown spots, but the apricot partis in Peggy's litter are almost entirely cream now (like their mom).
> 
> It's pretty neat watching the progression of poodle colours.


Whoa, so maybe Peggy will keep her spots like her dad? awwwww

Yeah, it is. Sisko's litter mates were creams, and white and apricot partis. Sisko also has a brother that I think is a red


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's trainer has made her large fenced property available to us and a few others, one day a week. Last week our "play pack" helped pull a shy Golden out of her shell. This week, a newly rescued terrier mix got to burn off some excited energy. Peggy showed her that mud puddles can be LOTS of fun!




























Hooray for shaved feet!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy's trainer has made her large fenced property available to us and a few others, one day a week. Last week our "play pack" helped pull a shy Golden out of her shell. This week, a newly rescued terrier mix got to burn off some excited energy. Peggy showed her that mud puddles can be LOTS of fun!
> 
> View attachment 465206
> 
> 
> View attachment 465207
> 
> 
> View attachment 465220
> 
> 
> Hooray for shaved feet!


Nice?! I'm so jealous! You guys sound like you have the best trainer! I've never heard of a trainer doing this and y'all get to help other dogs as well?!?! That's awesome. I love Peggy's shaved feet


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Nice?! I'm so jealous! You guys sound like you have the best trainer! I've never heard of a trainer doing this and y'all get to help other dogs as well?!?! That's awesome. I love Peggy's shaved feet


We definitely feel very lucky! 

The dog parks around here attract so many anti-social dogs and oblivious owners. It's so nice to have somewhere that Peggy can not only stretch her legs, but also interact with savvy, engaged humans. Her manners have improved dramatically!*

*But we still have a long way to go. ?


----------



## jojogal001

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy's trainer has made her large fenced property available to us and a few others, one day a week. Last week our "play pack" helped pull a shy Golden out of her shell. This week, a newly rescued terrier mix got to burn off some excited energy. Peggy showed her that mud puddles can be LOTS of fun!
> 
> View attachment 465206
> 
> 
> View attachment 465207
> 
> 
> View attachment 465220
> 
> 
> Hooray for shaved feet!



No need to fret about whether her spots will stay or go, she has found a shad of foundation which cover her spots!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

jojogal001 said:


> No need to fret about whether her spots will stay or go, she has found a shad of foundation which cover her spots!


?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> We definitely feel very lucky!
> 
> The dog parks around here attract so many anti-social dogs and oblivious owners. It's so nice to have somewhere that Peggy can not only stretch her legs, but also interact with savvy, engaged humans. Her manners have improved dramatically!*
> 
> *But we still have a long way to go. ?


Yeah, they do! There's a dog park called McCormick that I took Sisko to twice, the first time there were 3 not-too-friendly Huskies that this one guy had, but he came out before Sisko and I went in. There's an indoor dog park. Do you think the screen the dogs coming in? I'll check if they do, I mean they should if they want you to pay $15 to get in.

Ugh, that sounds so nice, like I've dreamed of places like that to take Sisko to. I'm happy her manners have improved drastically ?! 

I still have a long way to go with Sisko. You're doing awesome with Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

jojogal001 said:


> No need to fret about whether her spots will stay or go, she has found a shad of foundation which cover her spots!


Oh that really made me laugh! ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

At 9.5 months old, Peggy's still equally good at playing and napping. Here she is mid-yawn.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> At 9.5 months old, Peggy's still equally good at playing and napping. Here she is mid-yawn.
> 
> View attachment 465340


Awwww? Peggy reminds me of cookies and cream ice cream.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awwww? Peggy reminds me of cookies and cream ice cream.


Me, too! ? She makes me hungry sometimes.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Me, too! ? She makes me hungry sometimes.


?????


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A little sanity-saver today:










The humans stood far apart from one another while Peggy the Poodle and Chloe the Briard had a wild play session. 

Ferocious!










Being outside feels extra good right now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's grooming appointment was cancelled due to the coronavirus, so I'm taking baby steps towards brushing out this coat of hers, and possibly (eventually? maybe?) even clipping it myself. 

If I get her up off the ground, she's meek as a lamb. But I still don't trust my skills!









_Taking a break from my clumsy efforts, perched sweetly on a towel-draped ottoman._


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She's loving this mattress we put in the living room for movie nights. A truly masterful snuggler.


----------



## rkj__

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy's grooming appointment was cancelled due to the coronavirus, so I'm taking baby steps towards brushing out this coat of hers, and possibly (eventually? maybe?) even clipping it myself.
> 
> If I get her up off the ground, she's meek as a lamb. But I still don't trust my skills!


Yeah, with all the local groomers closed, it looks like my wife and I might need to get some clippers, and try our hand at poodle grooming ourselves. Avoiding matting is more important than looking handsome.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

rkj__ said:


> Yeah, with all the local groomers closed, it looks like my wife and I might need to get some clippers, and try our hand at poodle grooming ourselves. Avoiding matting is more important than looking handsome.


That's what I need to remember. Just do what needs to be done to keep them comfortable.

I don't think I'll attempt Peggy's feet or face. But her topknot feels like a whole second poodle on her head.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes I remember she's still just a puppy, like when she falls asleep licking her Kong like an ice cream cone.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Awwwwww😍


----------



## Porkchop

Awww, she is definitely still a puppy spoo at 10 months. Peggy pics are the _absolute_ highlight of poodle forum for me. Her short ears and newly tidy topknot makes me smile. 😙


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Awww, she is definitely still a puppy spoo at 10 months. Peggy pics are the _absolute_ highlight of poodle forum for me. Her short ears and newly tidy topknot makes me smile. 😙


That made ME smile. Thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Are all poodles hiding coneheads under their topknots? No? Just Peggy? Okay, cool.

Here is my little conehead, posing with a beloved paper towel roll:










And here she is, waiting for me to hide that beloved paper towel roll for a game of "Find It":


----------



## Porkchop

Awww, Peggy girl! Cone heads are super fashionable for poodles. Lacey might be cool enough to sport that look and copy her idol Peggy.

She hasn’t gotten a chance to play “find it.” I should try it sometime because I know she’d love it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Awww, Peggy girl! Cone heads are super fashionable for poodles. Lacey might be cool enough to sport that look and copy her idol Peggy.
> 
> She hasn’t gotten a chance to play “find it.” I should try it sometime because I know she’d love it.


I torment her with the clippers every day now. Sweet patient girl. 😂 I'm going to take another stab at that conehead, so tell Lacey not to commit to her new 'do just yet.

And yes, definitely try "Find It" with Lacey! You'll know pretty quickly if she's into it. Peggy learned the rules in about 5 seconds, and doesn't even seem to realize she's practising her wait command while I hide a toy.

It's really cute watching her slowly explore the room, searching with her nose. She gets a little better every time. Now she can distinguish between multiple hidden objects if I tell her at the start which one she needs to find.


----------



## Carolinek

So cute! Her looks are precious, with the paper towel, she looks like she could be saying “and what about it?!” Gracie has been enthralled with an empty plastic plant pot for the last few days. As we speak, she is walking around with it covering her head pretty much. I snapped a couple pics, but they’re a little dark. They do make you smile don’t they? At least most of the time, lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh that is so funny, Carolinek!! They are so much like toddlers. It's a little eerie sometimes. 

Definitely grateful for the laughs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's been much more active at home lately, with no training or play dates to burn off her energy. And the humans can only do so much!

Here she is sad because no one will play with her Himalayan yak cheese.










Here she is sad because no one will play with her toilet paper roll.










Here she is sad because no one will play with her tennis ball.


----------



## Carolinek

Poor, neglected Peggy, so dejected she is, how could you not throw a ball for her 24/7?
Gracie always has something she is carrying around, Lily too, although Lily has calmed down now, it only took ten years, lol! Strong retriever roots in these girls.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Carolinek said:


> Poor, neglected Peggy, so dejected she is, how could you not throw a ball for her 24/7?
> Gracie always has something she is carrying around, Lily too, although Lily has calmed down now, it only took ten years, lol! Strong retriever roots in these girls.


10 years is such a golden age. 

I'm actually surprised by how much I'm enjoying Peggy's retriever genes. The incessant pleas for a game of fetch are admittedly annoying, but that soft mouth is so special. I love putting my hand in there. 😂


----------



## Carolinek

Me too!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

At least Peggy's puppy-ness is shining through in these horrible quarantine haircuts I've been giving her....



















She's obviously uncomfortable when I try working on her snout, so I don't want to push it. She's been a very good girl perched on the dining room table (!!!!) I've been using for our sessions.










Still waiting on a new blade before I tackle her body.


----------



## Asta's Mom

So the conehead is gone Yea. Love the pix with the flowering tree.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> So the conehead is gone Yea. Love the pix with the flowering tree.


Haha! Yay! No more conehead! And it's velvety soft.

I adore that tree. Whenever we talk about moving someday, I think about how much I'll miss it. I believe it's a star magnolia.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's first Easter weekend was a sunshiny success. Here she is relaxing on the driveway after following my husband around the garden for hours while he weeded:










It's hard work being a constant companion:


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I'm so happy that it was a success🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉😎!!



PeggyTheParti said:


> It's hard work being a constant companion:


I really have to remember this, so I'm going to write that down. I can still feel worried, and insecure about, and question Sisko. Sometimes I question if something is wrong with him. I just did it today, because he was messing with one of my cats pretty intensely and I had to give him a time out, and he lost it and threw the biggest temper tantrum!! He hadn't done that in a long time. He can also be so silly to the point where he doesn't seem intelligent, so he doesn't seem to bright often. I've never had a dog like this before. I signed up for training classes online, and he has gotten better and I've learned more, but even so I still want help from a trainer when I can.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> I'm so happy that it was a success🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉😎!!
> 
> 
> I really have to remember this, so I'm going to write that down. I can still feel worried, and insecure about, and question Sisko. Sometimes I question if something is wrong with him. I just did it today, because he was messing with one of my cats pretty intensely and I had to give him a time out, and he lost it and threw the biggest temper tantrum!! He hadn't done that in a long time. He can also be so silly to the point where he doesn't seem intelligent, so he doesn't seem to bright often. I've never had a dog like this before. I signed up for training classes online, and he has gotten better and I've learned more, but even so I still want help from a trainer when I can.


I bet it's hard to remember sometimes that he's still growing up. When I think about the way I behaved in my late teens, I'm rather humiliated. I had moments of adultness, but also moments in which my brain absolutely turned off.

In a dog that's not yet reached maturity, it really is like they react sometimes without thinking. I find it's best to focus on the progress, ignore the momentary lapses as much as possible, and calmly resume routine. 

Is your home life pretty relaxed? If not, that could also be a big factor if he's a high-strung or sensitive poodle.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Is your home life pretty relaxed? If not, that could also be a big factor if he's a high-strung or sensitive poodle.


Yeah, I would say that my home life is pretty relaxed, I think the most exciting thing that happens is when my cats are running around. When I first got him seemed so chill, but one of my cats jumped on him while I was playing a video game and I got scared from it and screamed and she jumped on him and she did it a few more times after that when I would scream, she stopped after 3 or 4 times after that because I had to dump a glass of water on her when she did it the last time.

He didn't have any training while I was sick and it was a long time until I was okay again and ready to train him. Could this have left a negative impact on him?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Yeah, I would say that my home life is pretty relaxed, I think the most exciting thing that happens is when my cats are running around. When I first got him seemed so chill, but one of my cats jumped on him while I was playing a video game and I got scared from it and screamed and she jumped on him and she did it a few more times after that when I would scream, she stopped after 3 or 4 times after that because I had to dump a glass of water on her when she did it the last time.
> 
> He didn't have any training while I was sick and it was a long time until I was okay again and ready to train him. Could this have left a negative impact on him?


A lapse in training is unfortunate, but poodles are smart and dogs are resilient. I would say that your screaming, plus a cat attacking him, plus the water glass thing might have left a bigger mark. That's a lot, especially for a poodle.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

> expand...


I bet it's hard to remember sometimes that he's still growing up. When I think about the way I behaved in my late teens, I'm rather humiliated. I had moments of adultness, but also moments in which my brain absolutely turned off.

IT IS!!! That's okay, I'm rather humiliated with the way I acted when I was a kid.

In a dog that's not yet reached maturity, it really is like they react sometimes without thinking. I find it's best to focus on the progress, ignore the momentary lapses as much as possible, and calmly resume routine.

Okay😎 thank you!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> A lapse in training is unfortunate, but poodles are smart and dogs are resilient. I would say that your screaming, plus a cat attacking him, plus the water glass thing might have left a bigger mark. That's a lot, especially for a poodle.


Yeah😓 it happened while he was still a Landshark (puppy) he had jumped up and ran when I screamed and got up, and that's when my cat jumped on. the water was the only thing that got her off of Sisko😓 He doesn't get scared now when I scream, but I worry about my cat jumping on him still. She just doesn't seem to like when I get upset or excited. I think it's because it reminds her of when our Aussie passed away.

Sisko has always barked and got excited and jumped when my family and I play fight or the cats are playing. 

I'm sorry, I hijacked your thread for a little bit😳


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Ha! I don't mind at all. I'm always here for a chat. 

The way you describe your anxiety around Sisko's behaviour actually reminds me a lot of how I felt in those early days with Peggy. And it can still occasionally flare up. I wonder if it's partly to do with the grief of losing our past dogs. It's very hard to go from a dog that you know inside out—who knows you so well, too—to a furry little stranger. And both of us are new to spoos. There's definitely a learning curve. 

One thing I consistently notice in our classes is people asking the trainer, "Is this normal? Is _this_ normal? What about this? Normal?"

We're definitely not alone with these feelings! But it seems like you don't always have your family's support when it comes to training, socializing, and just generally loving Sisko. That can be really hard. So good thing you've got Poodle Forum.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ha! I don't mind at all. I'm always here for a chat.
> 
> The way you describe your anxiety around Sisko's behaviour actually reminds me a lot of how I felt in those early days with Peggy. And it can still occasionally flare up. I wonder if it's partly to do with the grief of losing our past dogs. It's very hard to go from a dog that you know inside out—who knows you so well, too—to a furry little stranger. And both of us are new to spoos. There's definitely a learning curve.
> 
> One thing I consistently notice in our classes is people asking the trainer, "Is this normal? Is _this_ normal? What about this? Normal?"
> 
> We're definitely not alone with these feelings! But it seems like you don't always have your family's support when it comes to training, socializing, and just generally loving Sisko. That can be really hard. So good thing you've got Poodle Forum.


Thank you😭 so much😭!!!!!

Yeah! I think it does have something partly to do with grief of loosing our past dogs. Yes, it is!!!!! It's very hard!!!

Okay, I need to stop doing that!!!

I'm so glad we're not the only ones!! No, I don't and that hurts more than I can say. When we first got him, he was supposed to be a family dog, and I tried to get everyone on board with training, and they were like: okay that's nice and pretty much ignored it, and thought (maybe that it was foolish, but Sisko and I did great) It shouldn't have been like that at all. This is one of the most disappointing letdowns I have ever had happen. They really could have trained him while I was sick. Dax would have be disappointed too. I have to say, thank you, so much!! You guys have been so kind to me and I'm very happy to be a member of PF. It's funny, but my youngest brother helps with Sisko a good bit. My mom has been doing a bit more with him too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> It's funny, but my youngest brother helps with Sisko a good bit. My mom has been doing a bit more with him too.


This is wonderful news. 💛

With Gracie, it was just me and her for 8 years until I met my husband. While it was challenging not having any backup, it was overall much easier being her sole trainer and companion. Our bond was fierce and she benefitted from the consistency. 

It's definitely important that the whole household be on the same page...but not always possible. Just keep doing your best and I hope to hear some more good news from you soon!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She's really loving her quiet time today.



















I love how much she enjoys lounging, with just the occasional break to greet the neighbours or "play." 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Falling asleep. Sitting up. With a ball in her mouth.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just realized all three photos I've taken today feature Peggy with a tennis ball. Could this poor neglected poodle look any more pitiful?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This shaggy quarantine girl always likes to be touching.




























Notice how she's at the _very_ edge of this otherwise wide open queen-sized mattress? Total weirdo.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Update: She just fell off the mattress and is very upset.










_"How could you let such a thing happen to me?"_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

All the Poodle Forum poodles are _so_ beautifully groomed, Peggy begged me not to share these....



















😂

Sorry, Peggy! By the time I finish this haircut, you'll be back in to see your beloved groomer.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's quite good at playing independently in the backyard. But she still periodically checks in to see if I might consider joining her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I made some more progress today with Operation: Shaved Poodle.










She looks quite happy about it.


----------



## Porkchop

Gotta love a happy frolicking puppy with ears flying behind.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

First playdate in almost two months! Can you even spot her? She was having the time of her life.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Trying (unsuccessfully) to read the paper this morning.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Trying (unsuccessfully) to read the paper this morning.
> 
> View attachment 466551
> 
> 
> View attachment 466552
> 
> 
> View attachment 466553


I think she has to roll over the paper. That last photo is so cute😢 it's like like she's enjoying her Kong while reading.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> I think she has to roll over the paper. That last photo is so cute😢 it's like like she's enjoying her Kong while reading.


That's when she was sufficiently satisfied I'd given up. 😂


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> That's when she was sufficiently satisfied I'd given up. 😂


😂


----------



## Vita

Great pics, and I love your backyard.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Someone hasn't quite figured out hoses yet...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

After an exhausting morning spent barking at every little noise, this teenage poodle has finally decided to relax. 

(If barking with one's mouth closed while trying but failing to sleep counts as relaxed.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy had a housewarming party today in her new crate.


----------



## Charlie's Person

PeggyTheParti said:


> I made some more progress today with Operation: Shaved Poodle.
> 
> View attachment 466459
> 
> 
> She looks quite happy about it.


What great photos 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti

These photos are a fairly accurate portrayal of Peggy's first week as a 1-year-old: Ask to play, play, recover from playing, repeat.


----------



## amoseley

She is such a beauty! It makes waiting for her mini harder lol


----------



## PeggyTheParti

amoseley said:


> She is such a beauty! It makes waiting for her mini harder lol


If it helps, she can be a real jerk sometimes lol. But you're right. She's a beauty and a lover and such a smart girl. We're lucky to have her.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Mine is having a jerk day😖😔 PtP she is so beautiful!! I wouldn't believe that she could be a jerk if I didn't have Standard Poodle myself. We will have to deal with jerkiness until maybe 3 to 4 years😓


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Mine is having a jerk day😖😔 PtP she is so beautiful!! I wouldn't believe that she could be a jerk if I didn't have Standard Poodle myself. We will have to deal with jerkiness until maybe 3 to 4 years😓


I suspect Peggy might be a jerk forever, but we'll see.  I'm already looking forward to her senior years. I can picture her and Sisko in rocking chairs on a porch, reminiscing about their adolescence and what they put their humans through.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> I suspect Peggy might be a jerk forever, but we'll see.  I'm already looking forward to her senior years. I can picture her and Sisko in rocking chairs on a porch, reminiscing about their adolescence and what they put their humans through.


😆 I think the same about Sisko. I hope that she isn't a jerk forever. LOL🤣🤣🤣🤣 I could too. I hope when I get another puppy, s/he puts Sisko through the same hell that he put me through! While also being well behaved with me and other peeps.


----------



## Porkchop

Such a cute girl. Is she jumping over that planter box thing in the action shot?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Such a cute girl. Is she jumping over that planter box thing in the action shot?


Ha! Nope, but she most definitely has in the past. I think she might have wings.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I like that she still sometimes does her sloppy puppy sit when she's tired. These remind me of back-to-school photos.









"Seriously, Mom??"









"Okay fiiiiiiine. Cheese!"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Nap buddies.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's mastered the Before & After haircut selfie:


----------



## Dogs4Life

Now we can see her pretty eyes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Occasionally I put down my sheepskin for her. Glamour shots ensue.


----------



## Porkchop

Definite Glamor Shots vibes. She looks gorgeous!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Definite Glamor Shots vibes. She looks gorgeous!


She's rockin' her new clip! Our poor groomer had quite a task, balancing out our jagged quarantine work. She basically had to find the lowest point in each part of Peggy's coat and just work with that as a baseline. We tipped generously. Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband took Peggy on TWO wonderful walks this morning, and was kind enough to document them for me since I'm stuck at home recovering from a wisdom tooth extraction:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This girl can't get enough training. It's her second favourite game.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Since returning from a morning hike with my husband, Peggy's been enjoying a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Asta's Mom

oh oh that be such a riot Peggy. This last group of photos I really loved. You will be glad to have so many pictures as your girl matures. Its fun to take a look back on those early puppy's days.


----------



## Raindrops

Wow it's gorgeous there! Misha says I should ship him off to join Peggy on those lovely hikes.


----------



## Tierna

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> oh oh that be such a riot Peggy. This last group of photos I really loved. You will be glad to have so many pictures as your girl matures. Its fun to take a look back on those early puppy's days.


She sure knows how to get the most out of a Sunday! Now she's very restless and we're wondering if she might be hearing some firecracker pops in the distance. This will be our first 4th of July with her, and each year the "festivities" seem to start earlier and earlier. I'm a little nervous!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Tierna said:


> Such a beautiful girl!


Thank you from Peggy


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> Wow it's gorgeous there! Misha says I should ship him off to join Peggy on those lovely hikes.


I hope you'd come, too! Just pure wild goodness, everywhere you look. 

We packed up everything and moved here from across the country, without even visiting first. Not a single regret.


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> I hope you'd come, too! Just pure wild goodness, everywhere you look.
> 
> We packed up everything and moved here from across the country, without even visiting first. Not a single regret.


I'd love to visit! I can't take cold winters but I'm sure summers are amazing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> I'd love to visit! I can't take cold winters but I'm sure summers are amazing.


Mild summers. Mild winters. But can always travel up into the mountains for snow.

This was a key compromise for us, as I love snow and my husband _loathes_ it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy decided she wanted to play in the backyard this evening, but only if I'd come and _watch_ her play. Lucky me! So I grabbed a drink and my iPhone, and pulled up a deck chair.....










Silly me. I left the clicker around my wrist from an earlier training session. Can you tell what we were working on?

(If you guessed "Look at Me," you are correct!)


----------



## Fenris-wolf

You both are doing very well💗 I'm impressed with you and Peggy, you already taught her basic commands, she walks nicely on her leash, she knows targeting, and she is so willing and ready to train, and you can take her places without her going absolutely insane!!!!! Can I come and stay with you guys?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> You both are doing very well💗 I'm impressed with you and Peggy, you already taught her basic commands, she walks nicely on her leash, she knows targeting, and she is so willing and ready to train, and you can take her places without her going absolutely insane!!!!! Can I come and stay with you guys?


Lol! I agree she's very eager to learn. But she doesn't _always_ walk nicely on leash, and she regularly goes insane. I PROMISE. She's a ton of work. I'm sorry if I've not made that clear here.

If you tried coming into our house right now, she'd go absolutely wild because we haven't had any company since Christmas.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Don't worry, you have  

Sisko would be the same way😨 I think he would have a meltdown if more than one person came.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I grudgingly brought Peggy to the beach today. My husband was heading out for a kayak, and I'd envisioned myself just lounging on the shore, letting my mind drift with the waves.

But if I don't suck it up and sweat my way through a new training opportunity, I don't get to reap the benefits. Enjoying a companion dog requires investing in a sometimes exhausting puppy. Plus, how could I deny her this?













































Mostly she did okay, but it wasn't easy. She barked and growled more than a few times. There were so many sights and smells and brand new tastes—plus people coming and going and dogs barking in the distance—I think she blew past threshold within the first five minutes. 

But her recall was 100%. Just typing that makes me smile. And she bravely plunged into the sea, over and over again, as if she does it every day.

At one point she dunked her head in the water for quite some time, and then proudly brought me a small white shell.

Happy Canada Day.


----------



## vandog

She’s so cute and it’s pretty amazing that her recall was 100%! I’m sure she slept well when you guys were done! I took my spoo to the lake on Canada day as well and she was okay behaved....until she brought me a fish she caught underwater 😬 

Have you guys tried Peggy in the kayak? My spoo loves the kayak and she just sits between my legs and looks around.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

vandog said:


> She’s so cute and it’s pretty amazing that her recall was 100%! I’m sure she slept well when you guys were done! I took my spoo to the lake on Canada day as well and she was okay behaved....until she brought me a fish she caught underwater 😬
> 
> Have you guys tried Peggy in the kayak? My spoo loves the kayak and she just sits between my legs and looks around.


A fish!! Ha! That's amazing.

We've yet to try putting Peggy in the kayak, but did briefly consider a tandem for that purpose. I'd really like to get one that you sit on top of, rather than inside. I might be able to coax her on with me, but I'd probably choose warmer water to try it in. I suspect I'll be getting wet!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Instead of asking to play today, Peggy clearly communicated she wanted a training session. Lucky me, as training leaves her calm and snoozey:










She's currently sleeping through the pop and boom of random firecrackers. Hoping this bodes well for the weekend!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Instead of asking to play today, Peggy clearly communicated she wanted a training session. Lucky me, as training leaves her calm and snoozey:
> 
> View attachment 467879
> 
> 
> She's currently sleeping through the pop and boom of random firecrackers. Hoping this bodes well for the weekend!


Good luck!!!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Good luck!!!!!


Thank you! How's Sisko with fireworks?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Sisko doesn't even pay them any mind. I don't know if it was because we celebrated and played when we heard them when he was little Baby Ko or what. Wish me luck! My mom's BF is here. I ran a bit with Sisko and asked my older brother to help me play with Sisko outside with his flirt pole.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Hey! Checking on y'all. How are you guys and Peggy with the fireworks going off?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Hey! Checking on y'all. How are you guys and Peggy with the fireworks going off?


She was doing great, sleeping through the random pops. But then she must have woken up and sleepily saw the TV reflected in the dark living room window (her nemesis) along with a series of distant bangs, and she briefly lost it. Just really intense barking.

But I grabbed some treats and she was immediately like, "Oh okay. Let's do that instead." And it's been silent outside ever since, thankfully! She's sleeping in her crate now. 

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

P.S. We seriously need to invest in some blinds for our big windows!!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> She was doing great, sleeping through the random pops. But then she must have woken up and sleepily saw the TV reflected in the dark living room window (her nemesis) along with a series of distant bangs, and she briefly lost it. Just really intense barking.
> 
> But I grabbed some treats and she was immediately like, "Oh okay. Let's do that instead." And it's been silent outside ever since, thankfully! She's sleeping in her crate now.
> 
> Thanks for checking in.


Awesome! That's her nemesis 😨?

😎 I'm so happy to hear this 😁

You're welcome 

How are y'all today?


----------



## For Want of Poodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> She was doing great, sleeping through the random pops. But then she must have woken up and sleepily saw the TV reflected in the dark living room window (her nemesis) along with a series of distant bangs, and she briefly lost it. Just really intense barking.
> 
> But I grabbed some treats and she was immediately like, "Oh okay. Let's do that instead." And it's been silent outside ever since, thankfully! She's sleeping in her crate now.
> 
> Thanks for checking in.


Thank you, Peggy! I feel so much better about my own spoo, lol. 

Annie's nemesis is (when bored) her reflection in the TV, in the dishwasher, or, horror of horror, reflected lights on the side porch windows from passing cars. She goes nuts about them every once in a while.We have to keep curtains over all dog-visible windows because of her. I can't even have a floor length mirror; I have to keep it turned towards the wall, as she will stand in front of it and bark. 

So glad to hear she (mostly) tolerated the stupid fireworks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awesome! That's her nemesis 😨?
> 
> 😎 I'm so happy to hear this 😁
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> How are y'all today?


Yep! Dark windows with reflections in them—especially moving reflections. Freaks her right out. She gets so weird after, almost like she's in a trance, and starts spooking at everything. It's usually when she's overtired.

We witnessed it for the first time on the long car ride home from the breeder. After about 4 hours, it got dark. We were on the highway, so there were tons of fast-moving, bright reflections. I think she got overwhelmed.

Today she's doing fine. She's sitting in the backyard right now, watching the new neighbour do some landscaping. There are lots of random firecrackers in the distance and she doesn't care at all. I think she's just hoping the neighbour will play with her. (He said hi to her one time and now she thinks they're best friends.)


----------



## Fenris-wolf

YAY!!!! SO HAPPY TO HEAR😁🎉 That's so cute 😢💗


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> Thank you, Peggy! I feel so much better about my own spoo, lol.
> 
> Annie's nemesis is (when bored) her reflection in the TV, in the dishwasher, or, horror of horror, reflected lights on the side porch windows from passing cars. She goes nuts about them every once in a while.We have to keep curtains over all dog-visible windows because of her. I can't even have a floor length mirror; I have to keep it turned towards the wall, as she will stand in front of it and bark.
> 
> So glad to hear she (mostly) tolerated the stupid fireworks.


Good.  Annie is definitely not alone in this.

You'd think the novelty of reflections would wear off! But I've had no luck desensitizing Peggy. Luckily they don't always spook her. Unless it's dark out and she's overtired, she mostly just tries to get them to play with her.

Having a floor length mirror actually helped a bit, I think because the reflection is so clear and accessible to her. I'll find her in the master bedroom alone sometimes, laying on the bed just gazing into it and occasionally muttering to herself. I break the spell by waving at her in the mirror and saying "HI PEGGY!"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> YAY!!!! SO HAPPY TO HEAR😁🎉 That's so cute 😢💗


She's having a hard time accepting he went inside.


----------



## Raindrops

You know it's weird... they use the mirror test when studying animal cognition to see if animals realize they're seeing themselves in a mirror. But it only works with animals that have brains that work in a specific way. If animals totally don't get mirrors, I would think they should react as if they're seeing another of their kind. When they don't, doesn't it mean they grasp some of what the mirror means? I had a monitor lizard that would flip his sh** if he saw another lizard of his kind. But when presented with a mirror he would look at it oddly for a little and then go back to what he was doing. Misha also looks at the mirror briefly but mostly ignores it. He's never acted as if it's another dog. I suspect some animals act somewhere in between, where they can tell it's not a really another dog but also are disturbed by the uncanny aspect of it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> You know it's weird... they use the mirror test when studying animal cognition to see if animals realize they're seeing themselves in a mirror. But it only works with animals that have brains that work in a specific way. If animals totally don't get mirrors, I would think they should react as if they're seeing another of their kind. When they don't, doesn't it mean they grasp some of what the mirror means? I had a monitor lizard that would flip his sh** if he saw another lizard of his kind. But when presented with a mirror he would look at it oddly for a little and then go back to what he was doing. Misha also looks at the mirror briefly but mostly ignores it. He's never acted as if it's another dog. I suspect some animals act somewhere in between, where they can tell it's not a really another dog but also are disturbed by the uncanny aspect of it.


I fostered an absolutely genius young GSD mix and she freaked out when she first saw herself in a full-length mirror. But all I did was tap it once, she paused....and then never acknowledged it again. It might as well have been a blank wall.

Abstract reflections freak Peggy out, but interacting with her own reflection seems to be more of a game. This is probably a stretch, but it almost seems like she has an imagination sometimes—the way she makes up ways to entertain herself. She'll bring toys to her reflection in the sliding glass door outside, dropping them one after another, hopping up and down, and making playful little sounds. But I've seen her play with other dogs plenty of times, and she would NEVER offer them a treasure like that, or even encourage them to chase her with one.

So I guess that's the "in between" you describe.

It's all so interesting.


----------



## Liz

Peggy's living the life! I hope she was undisturbed by the celebrations last night.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Annie is funny like that too.... she first saw her mirror when I took her home as a puppy - she was from a litter of all black poodles and she was CONVINCED that a littermate. I turned the mirror around, because she was getting upset by the puppy in the mirror. I figured she would figure it out later. 

Now- she still plays with the puppy in the mirror if she is bored. She barks, play growls, bows, paws herself, etc. I cant tell if she knows it is her or not. I can't tell if she passes the mirror test or not. I do think she is by far the most visual dog I have ever had. Other dogs would sniff, no sniff =not real. Annie is fascinated.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Peggy's living the life! I hope she was undisturbed by the celebrations last night.


She did really well! Was hoping I'd luck out and she'd ignore them entirely like Gracie did, but that might have been asking too much. Aside from the occasional bark, she was content to chew and snooze as long as we kept her in a room with covered windows. The flashes of light were much more concerning to her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> Annie is funny like that too.... she first saw her mirror when I took her home as a puppy - she was from a litter of all black poodles and she was CONVINCED that a littermate. I turned the mirror around, because she was getting upset by the puppy in the mirror. I figured she would figure it out later.
> 
> Now- she still plays with the puppy in the mirror if she is bored. She barks, play growls, bows, paws herself, etc. I cant tell if she knows it is her or not. I can't tell if she passes the mirror test or not. I do think she is by far the most visual dog I have ever had. Other dogs would sniff, no sniff =not real. Annie is fascinated.


So! Cute!

The play bows get me every time.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Too tired for lunch.


----------



## Dechi

What is she having for lunch ? Is that mashed potatoes with kibble and what’s the black stuff ? How is it working for her ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> What is she having for lunch ? Is that mashed potatoes with kibble and what’s the black stuff ? How is it working for her ?


I've not changed her food up yet. That's her usual Honest Kitchen/Farmina/Weruva combo.

But now I'm craving mashed potatoes!


----------



## Dechi

PeggyTheParti said:


> But now I'm craving mashed potatoes!


Ha Ha Ha ! I’ll have some too !


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Dechi said:


> Ha Ha Ha ! I’ll have some too !


Me too!


----------



## Raindrops

After your glowing review, I decided to try your model of Roomba. Mine came in a different color but I think it's the same. I think it might be defective though because so far it hasn't moved.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> After your glowing review, I decided to try your model of Roomba. Mine came in a different color but I think it's the same. I think it might be defective though because so far it hasn't moved.
> View attachment 467965


Wow! Another dud, huh? Maybe we should join forces for a class-action lawsuit. Unacceptable.


----------



## gloria.fox

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thought I'd create a space to share some of my favourites. Here's Peggy today, enjoying a quiet moment with my husband:
> 
> View attachment 463950
> 
> 
> View attachment 463949
> 
> 
> She will be 8 months old tomorrow and is in desperate need of a good grooming. Her ear hair especially is starting to mat. Might have to clip them nice and short.


u have not only a wonderful and cute dog but also a wonderful renovation in the bedroom, like it


----------



## PeggyTheParti

gloria.fox said:


> u have not only a wonderful and cute dog but also a wonderful renovation in the bedroom, like it


Thank you! That wall colour felt like a gamble, but I love the way it turned out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Conversations with Peggy...


----------



## BellasMomZ

PeggyTheParti said:


> Conversations with Peggy...
> 
> View attachment 468038
> 
> 
> View attachment 468039


She is one gorgeous girl with very expressive eyes ❤


----------



## FloofyPoodle

“Really? Gasp—they did _not_!”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

After last week's "Best class ever!!!" today's was a bit of a bummer. The bad energy began when I forgot my good mask and had to use one that had me red and sweating within minutes. Throw in a very sweet but _very_ barky new student, plus a grumpy husband, and well.....the chaotic vibes just increased from there.

Midway through, Peggy abruptly bolted towards our trainer, yanking my arm _behind my back _and twisting the still-tender shoulder I injured in February_. _I'm leaning on an ice pack as I type this, assessing the damage. It's not looking great.

Luckily, Peggy is one cute girl:










Yes, she is madly in love with a dryer ball. And she's been a perfect angel poodle since we got home.

(I don't think she liked the energy either.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

An evening in two acts...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

When you wake up from a deep snooze...










and don't know why the human is laughing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sick little Peggy had a sudden burst of energy today:










I keep this one low jump in an out-of-the-way spot in our yard, and will occasionally see her soar over it when she thinks no one is watching. Peggy loves to fly.


----------



## Dechi

I love looking at Peggy’s pictures, she is so cute ! How can you ever say no to that face ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> I love looking at Peggy’s pictures, she is so cute ! How can you ever say no to that face ?


She has been especially endearing since she started feeling sick on Friday. Like a sleepy toddler that just wants to cuddle. Swells and breaks my heart, all at the same time.


----------



## Dechi

PeggyTheParti said:


> She has been especially endearing since she started feeling sick on Friday. Like a sleepy toddler that just wants to cuddle. Swells and breaks my heart, all at the same time.


I hope she gets better very soon !


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This girl's been making the most of her sick days:


----------



## Dechi

Oh my gawd, I think I’m in love... How many pictures do you have to take to get such great ones ? Or is she simply this cute at every shot ?

The first picture is worth a million bucks...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Lol! You're so sweet, Dechi.

Since I use my phone camera, I pretty much always have it on me, which definitely helps. But she's also pretty darn cute. 

That first photo was the first of a five-shot series. Here are the rest:










If I talk to her while I hold up my phone, I can get a good variety of head angles.

I used to find it hard to shoot her one white eyelid, and it still looks funny straight-on. But now I like how it adds some sass to her facial expressions.


----------



## Raindrops

Aww she's looking so pretty and poodley after her trim. Misha needs one of those balls. He would look extra funny trying to carry it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> Aww she's looking so pretty and poodley after her trim. Misha needs one of those balls. He would look extra funny trying to carry it.


Omg she looooves that thing. The funniest is when she carries it up the garden stairs. It's taken some time to perfect her technique.

I think Misha absolutely needs one. 

Here's Peggy's:









HORSEMEN'S PRIDE Jolly Ball Horse Toy, Orange, 10-in - Chewy.com


Buy Horsemen's Pride Jolly Ball Horse Toy, Orange, 10-in at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





(As expected, the handle was chewed off almost immediately. We still find bits of it scattered around our yard.)


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> Omg she looooves that thing. The funniest is when she carries it up the garden stairs. It's taken some time to perfect her technique.
> 
> I think Misha absolutely needs one.
> 
> Here's Peggy's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORSEMEN'S PRIDE Jolly Ball Horse Toy, Orange, 10-in - Chewy.com
> 
> 
> Buy Horsemen's Pride Jolly Ball Horse Toy, Orange, 10-in at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chewy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (As expected, the handle was chewed off almost immediately. We still find bits of it scattered around our yard.)


Thanks! I see they also sell soccer ball versions. Maybe Peggy just preferred it without the handle lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy New Yak Cheese Day! 









She followed me around like that until I _finally_ gave in and sat down so she could curl up and chew next to me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Begging for waffles.


----------



## Porkchop

The longing in those eyes...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

"Here, I've brought you this very tiny piece of yarn I found whilst sniffing around the floor."










"What do you mean you don't want it?"


----------



## Fenris-wolf

That's so cute!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The toddler pull-ups we used the first time around aren't fitting quite so well for Peggy's second heat. But she's wearing them like a champ until we can get to the store.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Watching Turner Classic Movies...










and looking for snacks:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I've been working with her on a "Through" command and decided to take it up a notch while she was feeling extra motivated tonight:



















This hula hoop is actually a little too small, so she has to be extremely precise. I love watching her figure this stuff out with only a little help from the clicker.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

So glad I taught her "chin down." It's heart-meltingly cute on cue.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was on the phone with my mom yesterday, when Peggy walked in like this...










My mom didn't understand why I was laughing so hard, so I had to take a pic. 

(That's painter's tape, by the way. My husband was doing some work around the house, and his "helper" decided to help herself to a treasure.)


----------



## Asta's Mom

Ah Peggy - you are so beautiful and are tons of silly fun. Love the pictures, especially the muzzle (painter's tape)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Ah Peggy - you are so beautiful and are tons of silly fun. Love the pictures, especially the muzzle (painter's tape)


I think royal blue might be her best colour!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We pulled a camping cot out of storage. I sat down to eat lunch and heard a rustling sound behind me:




























This is the cot my husband slept on next to Peggy's puppy crate, when we first brought her home. I think she remembers it fondly.


----------



## Porkchop

That is so sweet! Peggy is so darling.


----------



## Luluspoo

Peggy appreciated the support and all your husband showed her, but it’s clear she owns the cot now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Luluspoo said:


> Peggy appreciated the support and all your husband showed her, but it’s clear she owns the cot now.


Ha! I just laid down on it with her and she happily curled up at the foot so we could share. She's a cuddler.


----------



## Luluspoo

Aw, so sweet! Peggy’s a sweet gal.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

It's been a nerve-wracking few days, waiting for test results, and my poodle shadow has been sticking closer than ever:










_"Why did you stop petting?"








_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This isn't the best photo, but it made me laugh. 

Peggy was very bored tonight—draping her head dramatically across my chest, cycling through her various chews and toys, and then finally disappearing only to return with.....a dish towel?










She tossed it in the air a few times and then gave me this look. I sure wish I spoke Poodle!


----------



## toypoodlecloud

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thought I'd create a space to share some of my favourites. Here's Peggy today, enjoying a quiet moment with my husband:
> 
> View attachment 463950
> 
> 
> View attachment 463949
> 
> 
> She will be 8 months old tomorrow and is in desperate need of a good grooming. Her ear hair especially is starting to mat. Might have to clip them nice and short.



OMG A MODEL LOOKING BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

"Helping"


----------



## Charlie's Person

PeggyTheParti said:


> I was on the phone with my mom yesterday, when Peggy walked in like this...
> 
> View attachment 468960
> 
> 
> My mom didn't understand why I was laughing so hard, so I had to take a pic.
> 
> (That's painter's tape, by the way. My husband was doing some work around the house, and his "helper" decided to help herself to a treasure.)


Your pictures are always great. Our Charlie has a flying disc with a hole and he prances around with his eyes totally obscured 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Charlie's Person said:


> Your pictures are always great. Our Charlie has a flying disc with a hole and he prances around with his eyes totally obscured
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


So funny! You might need to get a photo of that for us.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband took Peggy for a downtown walk today. He sent me this adorable photo as they were finishing up:










She looks so grown up!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She's looking so funny with her shaggy 'do. Friday's grooming can't come soon enough!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A dip in the saltwater followed by a (very) peaceful stroll...


----------



## Spottytoes

I noticed that Peggy is sitting in a dog hammock in your vehicle. We have one of those too! Aren’t they the best? It worked really well for our Great Dane and it works great for Bobby too! I love your Peggy pictures. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> I noticed that Peggy is sitting in a dog hammock in your vehicle. We have one of those too! Aren’t they the best? It worked really well for our Great Dane and it works great for Bobby too! I love your Peggy pictures. 😊


Yes! We love ours! We originally got one from Ross and it had a horrible plasticky smell that refused to fade, so I got a replacement from Chewy. Their customer service was so kind and helpful. We're very happy with this one.

It was especially useful when she was a puppy, to prevent her from "investigating" anything we stashed on the floor.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The wildfire smoke has us all trapped inside, so my husband played ten minutes of find-the-wool-dryer-ball with Peggy:










Success! Brain officially drained:


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Oooh... wool dryer ball. Annie would love that, and no annoying thumping noises... thanks for the idea!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> Oooh... wool dryer ball. Annie would love that, and no annoying thumping noises... thanks for the idea!


Peggy LOVES them. I fought it for a while, but quickly figured out it's best to pick your battles. Why withold something that has such high value? The first day I just handed her one she looked _shocked_. Lol.

She holds them so gently and they're great for tossing for midair catches.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Would have been perfect for indoor play when i was in an apartment!!!


----------



## Porkchop

I know your husband is an honorary Canadian, and the first thing I noticed was his t shirt. Makes me smile. 

It’s funny that you see Peggy as shaggy before her grooming appointment, since most people outside the poodle world would see a tidy dog. But those freshly shaved beautiful faces become irresistible!


----------



## Raindrops

Porkchop said:


> I know your husband is an honorary Canadian, and the first thing I noticed was his t shirt. Makes me smile.
> 
> It’s funny that you see Peggy as shaggy before her grooming appointment, since most people outside the poodle world would see a tidy dog. But those freshly shaved beautiful faces become irresistible!


I know. I do Misha's every week because I'm addicted to that nice smooth snoot. I don't even know what he would look like with a furry face haha. But I admit I'm crazy. I think a groom on a spoo lasts a bit longer because of their larger size. It takes longer for them to look unkempt.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> I know. I do Misha's every week because I'm addicted to that nice smooth snoot. I don't even know what he would look like with a furry face haha. But I admit I'm crazy. I think a groom on a spoo lasts a bit longer because of their larger size. It takes longer for them to look unkempt.


There's a cute fuzzy stage—it lasts about two weeks—and then abruptly it's not cute to me anymore. What amazes me is that my husband now agrees! We still disagree over her topknot, though. I, too, wish we could just shave it down. But....it doesn't look right. Can't convince me otherwise!



Porkchop said:


> But those freshly shaved beautiful faces become irresistible!


I especially appreciate being able to see her eyes. Maybe if she had those cute buttony toy eyes, they'd still pop. But they just disappear.


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> There's a cute fuzzy stage—it lasts about two weeks—and then abruptly it's not cute to me anymore. What amazes me is that my husband now agrees! We still disagree over her topknot, though. I, too, wish we could just shave it down. But....it doesn't look right. Can't convince me otherwise!
> 
> 
> 
> I especially appreciate being able to see her eyes. Maybe if she had those cute buttony toy eyes, they'd still pop. But they just disappear.


I agree with the eyes. Dogs have a wide range of facial expressions and you just can't see them well when the face is covered in hair.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Princess Peggy, are you comfortable enough? Need more pillows? Perhaps a fourth yak cheese chew?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's gone from a little antsy, but overall very calm, to lethargic and slightly anxious. This smoke on top of her recent heat _on top of covid_ is an adolescent poodle nightmare. 

To be honest, I'm a little worried her development has been derailed.  Just hoping her puppy foundation was solid enough to help her bounce back when (if?) we can ever be social again. And our bond is certainly deepening in the meantime.

Here she is today playing a (very) leisurely game of "Lazy Flirt Pole."


----------



## Porkchop

She’s SO cute! I love her lazy flirt pole mode. 

This is a tough time to have a young dog. I think we are lucky that we at least had some time to socialize and do dog classes before COVID hit compared to the people getting puppies afterward. There’s a good foundation and positive experiences that have had an impact. You’ll be able to keep building on those things once life returns to a more normal pace. 
I know you’ll be able to work with her if issues arise! She does well with getting reassurance from you in uncertain situations and is becoming so attuned to being with you 24/7. That’s a good counter benefit of all the covid stuff. I really think she’ll be fine! 

im so sorry you guys are stuck indoors due to smoke. That’s definitely is a recipe for a restless dog making stir crazy humans feel even crazier. It must feel like the end of the world on the west coast. There’s just been too much to handle this year. Im glad you’re all safe at least.


----------



## Porkchop

Ok, I just saw your updates about the house being smoky and no relief in sight. That is so scary. I’m praying for you and everyone on the west coast. 😰


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Ok, I just saw your updates about the house being smoky and no relief in sight. That is so scary. I’m praying for you and everyone on the west coast. 😰


Thank you! And thank you for your other reply, too. You always know just what to say.


----------



## Porkchop

You have such a knack for kind and supportive responses to other people here. That means a lot to me when my replies help you feel better, since you give so much to others at poodle forum.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy and her best friend today, enjoying some much needed fresh air:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Someone's getting groomed today.....










......and I am sooooo nervous! Her usual groomer (who Peggy LOVES) is out with an injury, so we have to try someone new. Please please please let it go well.


----------



## Liz

Sending positive vibes!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She did really well. 



















My husband wants them to clip her ears shorter, but I love them. Princess Leia vibes!

And now Princess Leia can barely keep her eyes open....


----------



## Fenris-wolf

I clipped Sisko. Ummmm, he doesn’t look as great😳. I did a horrible job because I was in a rush. I did break the record for grooming him though🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> I clipped Sisko. Ummmm, he doesn’t look as great😳. I did a horrible job because I was in a rush. I did break the record for grooming him though🤣


Good for you for doing it yourself! It's the only way to learn.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning from Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy brings us a Kong when she's hungry:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(My husband was asked by two separate people today if she's a poodle-dalmatian mix.)


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> (My husband was asked by two separate people today if she's a poodle-dalmatian mix.)


😑


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was laughing so hard when I took this one:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I forgot to turn the TV on for her this morning....










Much better.


----------



## Liz

Too funny!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Even with a little sprinkling of rain, today was such a nice day for Peggy and her playmates.










Ready...









Set...









Go!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

New toy day!




























_"I will either love you forever or destroy you. Still undecided."_


----------



## Asta's Mom

Peggy looks fantastic after her groom. What is that toy? I like the size and I think it would be very good for Asta as He really likes those big toys.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Peggy looks fantastic after her groom. What is that toy? I like the size and I think it would be very good for Asta as He really likes those big toys.


Oh I bet he will love it then! It's big and solid and squeaky:









Lobo Wolf Pup


With his bright blue eyes and perked up ears, Lobo Wolf is always in search of fun. He’s a great companion for larger dogs’ active play, or smaller dogs who love a big snuggle.




fluffandtuff.com





I ordered it from a store I recently discovered and the experience was very good: King Duke's Dog & Cat Pet Products for Your Pet's Health & Happiness

Shipped fast and was the cheapest price I found.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Thanks Peggy - just ordered one. Can hardly wait to see Asta's excitement! Sure t will soon be a favorite.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Yay! I hope he loves it. Peggy's still carrying hers around, nibbling a little and then using it as a nap pillow.


----------



## Dechi

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yay! I hope he loves it. Peggy's still carrying hers around, nibbling a little and then using it as a nap pillow.


Is fluff and tuff a Canadian store and does the toy squeak ? If not, do you know of a Canadian store that sells nice, indestructible squeaky toys ? Beckie kills them all...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> Is fluff and tuff a Canadian store and does the toy squeak ? If not, do you know of a Canadian store that sells nice, indestructible squeaky toys ? Beckie kills them all...


It's a family-owned business, which I think operates out of Michigan, but maybe some Canadian stores carry fheir toys. Or try Amazon.ca? 

Their customer service is also very responsive: Help

Peggy's got the ear open, but it took her hours instead of minutes and she can't seem to get any further. I'd probably avoid any of the animals with long ears, tails, etc. Anything Peggy can jam between her back molars is eventually going to succumb.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My constant morning companion:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy excels at lounging.


----------



## Porkchop

I really like how the sun is streaming in like that in the first pic. Pretty. The lighting and Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

On this day last year, puppy Peggy was being verrrry spoiled by her "Nana" and "Papa." 










Can't wait for the border to re-open so they can spoil her some more.


----------



## Porkchop

What a sweet baby Peggy pic. Looks like she’s doing a good job supervising in the kitchen. 
I can’t imagine how much you must be missing your parents right now. I hope you get to see them soon. It’s weird how looking back a year ago feels like yesterday, yet so long ago at the same time.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy isn't happy in the mornings until we turn on Turner Classic Movies. Today she's watching Brainstorm starring Natalie Wood:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy and her beloved Jolly Ball...


----------



## Charlie's Person

PeggyTheParti said:


> I forgot to turn the TV on for her this morning....
> 
> View attachment 470197
> 
> 
> Much better.
> 
> View attachment 470198


Did you say she likes black and white movies? Charlie growls at dogs who appear on tv but just ignores it otherwise 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person

Dechi said:


> Is fluff and tuff a Canadian store and does the toy squeak ? If not, do you know of a Canadian store that sells nice, indestructible squeaky toys ? Beckie kills them all...


Our Charlie destroys everything except Chuck It balls. Even supposedly indestructible toys. Too bad because he gets so excited by new toys - and then they are reduced to shreds

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Charlie's Person said:


> Did you say she likes black and white movies? Charlie growls at dogs who appear on tv but just ignores it otherwise
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


She likes watching TV in general, but she seems to like older movies best, whether they're in black and white or colour. She never barks at them, just watches with rapt attention, moving her head with a jolt when something exciting happens and then settling back in.



Charlie's Person said:


> Our Charlie destroys everything except Chuck It balls. Even supposedly indestructible toys. Too bad because he gets so excited by new toys - and then they are reduced to shreds
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Peggy can remove squeakers with surgical precision, and has shredded the sturdiest toys available at our local pet stores. But not this one. She managed to get the ear open, but the the heavy duty stitching stopped her from getting any further. And the webbing under the fluff has so far proven impenetrable.

I didn't believe any stuffed toy could last this long, but...

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Demonstrating "Paw" and "Chin down," Halloween-style:



















Peggy was only 5 months old on her first Halloween, and was happily distracted by play and treats. I was a little worried about how we'd manage this year, but covid swooped in and took care of that particular problem for us! We'll be putting candy out on a table in our driveway, leaving the poodle to snooze uninterrupted on the couch with a scary movie.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Snoozing on my foot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Some much-needed time outside. On days like today, I'm especially grateful for dog friends and their very good humans.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

That's a cheese chew hanging out of her mouth. She wants me to hold it for her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I've probably shared this photo before, but I just came across it again today, and it melts my heart completely. My husband reading to puppy Peggy:


----------



## Olive Love

PeggyTheParti said:


> Queen Peggy says, "Don't tell them I got startled and tooted right after these photos were taken!"


Lady Olive says: "Then why did you tell us?"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Busy day...


----------



## fjm

"A busy day is a happy day!"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband took this photo from his work desk:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looking lovely (but not feeling so lovely) after today's groom:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I gave myself my first covid haircut today, and somehow the hair seems to be migrating, piece by piece, from the bathroom floor to the bedroom floor. Who could be responsible??


----------



## Charlie's Person

I love the Peggy antics!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Who needs a weighted blanket when you've got a cuddle poodle?










They come in many fashionable colours!


----------



## Liz

Always the best accessory!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy and her bestie being very good girls at today's playdate.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Investigating the Christmas tree we picked up last night...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy has a weird habit of falling asleep _sitting up_ while I'm taking a bath:










Then she'll start swaying a bit, wake herself up, and the cycle continues. Sometimes she'll try resting her chin on the side of the tub:










But eventually she falls back to sleep and it slides off.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We're moving this rug from Peggy's play zone to the dining area, and someone has some feelings about it:


----------



## Liz

Change is hard, Peg.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband has a newer iPhone than me. It captures delightful Peggy textures:


----------



## Spottytoes

Peggy!!! I love your Spotty toes!!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy's veterinary clinic posted this today:










So happy to see her sitting like such a good girl. Covid vet procedures can be a little nerve-wracking.


----------



## NaturalPoodle

She's a beauty, PtP. If I had a standard I'd love a Parti


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Her new rabies tag provides a festive little pop of red!


----------



## Ava.

A cutie <3


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Monitoring the watering of our (half decorated) Christmas tree:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband: "Hey, you know what would make a nice photo? If we held hands."










Peggy:


----------



## Ava.

you can see the annoyance in her eyes, lol!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Ava. said:


> you can see the annoyance in her eyes, lol!


Her one white eyelid really gives her character. Makes for some very funny photos!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love having a dog that's not afraid of the vacuum:










Every time I watch her give it a curious sniff before flopping down for a snooze, I think about all the work we put into acclimating her to its presence: The slow introduction. The puppy classes. The playful, positive reinforcement. 

And then I think about all the hours—the invisible efforts—that go into "good dogs" in general, how it's so easy to compare our dogs-in-progress to the glimpses we see of other dogs, in person or online.

_Comparison is the thief of joy. _


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just a normal night at home: My husband with some artwork and Peggy with her chew.










Our trainer and I did some reminiscing this week, about Peggy's rocky start and how it might've gone differently. I still carry some of that old anxiety with me. It flares especially bright when I think about how her behaviour may change after her spay, which is tentatively scheduled for the spring. 

But mostly I just can't believe what a good girl she is. Whatever the future holds, we're so lucky to have right now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

_







_

"Someone was sticking their head in the Christmas tree? That sounds like a very bad dog thing to do, and I am a _good_ dog."










"I would like to speak to my lawyer."


----------



## Liz

Looks like you're in for A Very Peggy Christmas!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Looks like you're in for A Very Peggy Christmas!


Lol.

It doesn't help that the first time she gently nosed the tree, a ball-shaped ornament dropped to the floor! So now, as far as she's concerned, it's a ball dispenser.


----------



## Liz

Lol, that's hilarious. Instant reward!


----------



## Olive Love

I am putting my ornamaments only on the top of the tree. Olive, being a small poodle, has not been able to grab one yet. But we both know if she ever gets one, she will be back for more. Luckily, most of the ornaments are plastic so she may not break it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

'Twas 11 nights before Christmas,
And all through the house,
Not a creature was stirring,
Except Peggy in her bathrobe.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Already on Santa patrol?


----------



## Charlie's Person

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol.
> 
> It doesn't help that the first time she gently nosed the tree, a ball-shaped ornament dropped to the floor! So now, as far as she's concerned, it's a ball dispenser.


When Charlie was a pup, he infuriated our daughter by carefully harvesting every one of the nice coloured balls she used in an artistic display on her front porch and carrying off all of the booty. As far as Charlie was concerned, those were Poodle Toys, ripe for the plucking.


----------



## Charlie's Person

Rose n Poos said:


> Already on Santa patrol?


Wish Charlie had a Poodle Pal to race with.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Someone was found frolicking around the house today with the tree skirt my mother made in the 70s:









_"I am innocent."_


----------



## Liz

Someone???? Was it your husband, that rascal.


----------



## Dogs4Life

Peggy is just waiting for you to get away second pup so she has another dog to blame. 😆


----------



## Kuzco

Liz said:


> Someone???? Was it your husband, that rascal.


🤣 This had me cracking up.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kuzco said:


> 🤣 This had me cracking up.


Me, too. Thanks for the laugh, @Liz!

Today I found a tiny piece of my book in my bed. I keep my book under my pillow and it was still exactly where it was supposed to be. This fluffy sneak managed to chew the corner off without disturbing it! 










I fear I may have a budding criminal on my hands. There's been more mischief in the last 24 hours than in her previous 18 months combined.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Peggy - you'd better start looking for a really good lawyer. Until then, say nothing. Admit to nothing. 

You don't want to be stuck in poodle jail again when you could be hanging out in the rest of the house!

(Annie says she would be happy to represent you. She charges at an hourly rate, and accepts payment in Farmina, beef, and cheese).


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> Peggy - you'd better start looking for a really good lawyer. Until then, say nothing. Admit to nothing.
> 
> You don't want to be stuck in poodle jail again when you could be hanging out in the rest of the house!
> 
> (Annie says she would be happy to represent you. She charges at an hourly rate, and accepts payment in Farmina, beef, and cheese).


Lol! I love that our poodles have the same currency.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol! I love that our poodles have the same currency.


Must be working towards an international monetary standard.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> Must be working towards an international monetary standard.


They're disappointed that "bitcoin" was already taken. They're thinking maybe mouthcoin.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

World's Best CuddlePoodle™










Converts to a convenient armrest:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy first day of winter!


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

"Helping" me make the bed:


----------



## Porkchop

Are her eyes closed?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Are her eyes closed?


Ha! I can't tell!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Well this is new:










Peggy seems to be more and more interested in areas and items that are clearly off-limits. In the words of my husband just now: "I think we've got an interesting few months ahead of us."


----------



## Rose n Poos

I think I can, I think I can LOL


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well this is new:
> 
> View attachment 472264
> 
> 
> Peggy seems to be more and more interested in areas and items that are clearly off-limits. In the words of my husband just now: "I think we've got an interesting few months ahead of us."


Well I don't blame her. It's easy to see why things would be off limits to a crazy puppy but a refined young lady poodle is a whole other matter. Surely the rules must accommodate newfound maturity and responsibility.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

An eventful day!






































(That "present" she's opening is just a piece of cardboard wrapped in Christmas paper. She's easy to please.)


----------



## Dogs4Life

Nice socks! I've always wanted to buy a pair of those socks, but haven't done so yet.


----------



## Olive Love

For Want of Poodle said:


> Peggy - you'd better start looking for a really good lawyer. Until then, say nothing. Admit to nothing.
> 
> You don't want to be stuck in poodle jail again when you could be hanging out in the rest of the house!
> 
> (Annie says she would be happy to represent you. She charges at an hourly rate, and accepts payment in Farmina, beef, and cheese).


Olive would also love to represent you, free of cost.


----------



## Newport

Nice book! That will keep you busy for a while.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy says, "Um, do you mind? We are watching _The Muppet Christmas Carol_."


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I got a new iPhone for Christmas, and the camera is Peggy-approved.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy had an extra fun playdate today:



















And now for a snooze:


----------



## Elizabeth

Peggy looks as if she had a grand time and wore herself out!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Elizabeth said:


> Peggy looks as if she had a grand time and wore herself out!


And she’s still worn out today! Love it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Wall-E has been Peggy’s favourite movie since puppyhood:










As soon as it ended, she sat up and waited for someone to come help:


----------



## Ava.

Wall-E is one of my favorites too. Peggy has good taste.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband sent me this from their hike today...










A very happy, dirty poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy is very intentional about dividing her time equally between my husband and me. Since she spent the day with him, she’s sticking close to me this evening. Love that leg tuck:










Think she needs a bath after all the muddy fun she’s been having?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Thank goodness I have a poodle to help me fold this blanket!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My constant bathtime companion:










_“Would you like to play with this treasured toilet paper roll in the tub? I don’t mind.”_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Hmmmm. I wonder how that newspaper got on the floor. Peggy, do you know?


----------



## Porkchop

I love when dogs look guilty when they did something naughty. It’s so endearing. 
Thank you for all the Peggy pics and captions. This thread is the best!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Having some fun after today’s home grooming efforts:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

One very happy poodle:


----------



## Porkchop

Oh, oh, oh!!!!! My heart!!!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m typing this with a very happy, very tired poodle stretched across my lap. We would be lost without our weekly playdates.

Here are the BFFs, taking a break to drink some rainwater:










And here’s how we start every play session:










All the dogs have to sit and then we release them simultaneously. It’s such a fun moment.


----------



## Porkchop

I bet Peggy is so appreciative knowing you take her for such fun! I can’t wait until the snow melts so Lacey can have play dates with her little friend again.

It’s so nice that you have some other dogs you can trust Peggy to play with, such a feel good thing to watch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> I bet Peggy is so appreciative knowing you take her for such fun! I can’t wait until the snow melts so Lacey can have play dates with her little friend again.
> 
> It’s so nice that you have some other dogs you can trust Peggy to play with, such a feel good thing to watch.


I love how tired Peggy is the next day! I just found her lounging in the sun like a queen, so perfectly content:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She got a little feisty when she saw a dog out the car window today. But other than that, this heat cycle has looked mostly like this:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I got a beautiful sunny day for my birthday. Peggy managed about three fetches before she was ready for some more lounging.


----------



## Liz

Happy birthday, Robin! 🎉🎂🎁🎈🐩


----------



## Luna the Spoo

Happy Birthday!!! And what awesome photos of lovely Miss Peggy! She certainly is a photogenic girl🥰


----------



## Phoebe’sMom

Happy Birthday! Glad you got a beautiful sunny day!


----------



## For Want of Poodle

~~~~~Happy birthday~~~~~

🎈🎈🎂🎂🍬🍬🕯🍬🍬🎂🎂🎈🎈


----------



## fjm

Happy birthday - hoping you get a whole year of mostly sunny days!


----------



## Porkchop

Peggy is a ray of sunshine! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We sometimes use camping cots for extra special movie nights, and Peggy quickly claimed this one as her own.


----------



## Luna the Spoo

Peggy is a supermodel, have you considered having her doing advertising as a dog model? I'd buy whatever she's selling!!!


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> We sometimes use camping cots for extra special movie nights, and Peggy quickly claimed this one as her own.
> 
> View attachment 473027
> 
> 
> View attachment 473028
> 
> 
> View attachment 473029


How kind of you to get her a comfy raised dog bed!

Also happy belated birthday! 😅 somehow I missed it!


----------



## Betty04

PeggyTheParti said:


> We sometimes use camping cots for extra special movie nights, and Peggy quickly claimed this one as her own.
> 
> View attachment 473027
> 
> 
> View attachment 473028
> 
> 
> View attachment 473029


----------



## Betty04

Hi,

I’ve never posted before and couldn’t figure out if there are a private DM function. Peggy is so gorgeous and the exact black and white parti poodle we have been searching for. Are you able to share her breeder? It’s challenging finding reputable breeders with all the health testing let alone add in wanting a black and white parti girl! Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Luna the Spoo said:


> Peggy is a supermodel, have you considered having her doing advertising as a dog model? I'd buy whatever she's selling!!!


This made me lol. I had _such_ a hard time photographing her at first, but she’s definitely learning what it means when I point my iPhone at her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> How kind of you to get her a comfy raised dog bed!
> 
> Also happy belated birthday! 😅 somehow I missed it!


Ha! I was actually thinking I should get her a raised bed. But something tells me it won’t be nearly as desirable if the humans don’t use it, too.

And thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Betty04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve never posted before and couldn’t figure out if there are a private DM function. Peggy is so gorgeous and the exact black and white parti poodle we have been searching for. Are you able to share her breeder? It’s challenging finding reputable breeders with all the health testing let alone add in wanting a black and white parti girl! Thanks so much for any help!


If you click on a user’s name, you’ll get a little pop-up window with a “Message” option

And you’re right - it’s challenging finding a good breeder and even more so finding one with available puppies or room on their waitlist. We have covid to thank for the increased demand.

Peggy’s breeder seems to have moved away from partis, but if you post your geographical search area over here, someone might have some recommendations for you. There are a lot of unscrupulous parti breeders out there, so it’s good that you’re taking your time...even as I’m sure you wish you had a puppy yesterday.


----------



## Betty04

PeggyTheParti said:


> If you click on a user’s name, you’ll get a little pop-up window with a “Message” option
> 
> And you’re right - it’s challenging finding a good breeder and even more so finding one with available puppies or room on their waitlist. We have covid to thank for the increased demand.
> 
> Peggy’s breeder seems to have moved away from partis, but if you post your geographical search area over here, someone might have some recommendations for you. There are a lot of unscrupulous parti breeders out there, so it’s good that you’re taking your time...even as I’m sure you wish you had a puppy yesterday.


Thanks for the help and quick reply! I’m new to posting but not new to poodles- have had them all my life so I know I want to insure good health as much as possible! Thanks again and your girl is exceptional 😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Comfortable, Peggy?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

When she’s been barking at the neighbour’s truck again and still wants me to tell her she’s a good girl:


----------



## Asta's Mom

Missed the birthday too - but happy happy. Love Peggy on the cot - looks so comfortable.


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> When she’s been barking at the neighbour’s truck again and still wants me to tell her she’s a good girl:
> 
> View attachment 473090


Haha that face says "I do all the work around here and nobody appreciates me!"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Gracie on this day in 2018 was just too cute not to share:










I don’t think Peggy will mind.


----------



## Porkchop

Awwww! Very cute! ❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Keep your favourite wool dryer ball close! You never know when someone might wake you up to play.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Scenes from Peggy’s third heat....



















Her spay is scheduled for May and I am seriously going to miss these Incredible Hulk pull-ups. This heat showed me a side of Peggy I never could have imagined a year ago. I am just so in love with this girl.


----------



## Porkchop

The first pic just looks like a ball of fluff and love curled around you. What a wonderful thing to bask in.

I felt so sad that Lacey wasn’t going to have heat cycles anymore before her spay. 
I wondered why I was going to take away her reproductive abilities. But I knew deep down what would be best for her.

I dreaded it happening before I even booked the spay. But I’m glad I did it. She still has random days where she’s extra cuddly and has to be curled up against or better yet on top of me the whole day. Peggy will too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> The first pic just looks like a ball of fluff and love curled around you. What a wonderful thing to bask in.
> 
> I felt so sad that Lacey wasn’t going to have heat cycles anymore before her spay.
> I wondered why I was going to take away her reproductive abilities. But I knew deep down what would be best for her.
> 
> I dreaded it happening before I even booked the spay. But I’m glad I did it. She still has random days where she’s extra cuddly and has to be curled up against or better yet on top of me the whole day. Peggy will too.


I am loving her woolly winter coat  She was holding my hand so nicely while we cuddled.

Luckily, she’s never stopped loving to cuddle since her first heat, so I’m not too worried there. I think I’m just learning to appreciate the hormonal ebbs and flows of her cycles. Seems sad to take that away.

But! I want to ensure we’re free to travel with her once covid releases us from its terrible jaws. And I just don’t think that’s realistic with a dog that could go into heat at any time. So I’m trying to focus on that practical aspect now. That her third heat came early reinforces how hard it would be to plan around them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PoodleMom1Az

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy says thank you!
> 
> View attachment 464123





PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy says thank you!
> 
> View attachment 464123


Just saw these pictures of Peggy She is so beautiful! I’m so envious of her being a parti poodle. Which is originally what I had fallen for ...


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Ummm..... Robin? Are you taking April Fools joke suggestions yet? Saw this picture and immediately thought of Peggy the pseudo Dalmation They make washable chalk colour for dogs...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> View attachment 473290
> 
> 
> Ummm..... Robin? Are you taking April Fools joke suggestions yet? Saw this picture and immediately thought of Peggy the pseudo Dalmation They make washable chalk colour for dogs...


Lol. My Dalmatian. We haven’t gotten that one lately, probably because of my grooming skills (or lack thereof).

I’m actually thinking of dying her white spots orange for Halloween. She’d make a cute jack o’lantern.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

PoodleMom1Az said:


> Just saw these pictures of Peggy She is so beautiful! I’m so envious of her being a parti poodle. Which is originally what I had fallen for ...


And meanwhile we had no intention of getting a parti.  Funny how that works. I think we all end up with the dog who was meant to be ours.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I asked her if she wanted supper and then snapped this photo.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy has a pair of old socks, which she nibbles on and brings to us for tug. We were playing with one and it ended up on her back. She’s been carrying it around for five minutes now...


----------



## Ava.

Nice scarf, Very fashionable


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The Christmas tree is finally gone, and Peggy wasted no time spreading out in this newly free space.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy and her friends got to meet ponies, nose-to-nose, for the very first time today:























































If you’d asked me a year ago how Peggy would handle a moment like this.... Oh boy. Let’s just say my girl is full of surprises.


----------



## Olive Love

Porkchop said:


> The first pic just looks like a ball of fluff and love curled around you. What a wonderful thing to bask in.
> 
> I felt so sad that Lacey wasn’t going to have heat cycles anymore before her spay.
> I wondered why I was going to take away her reproductive abilities. But I knew deep down what would be best for her.
> 
> I dreaded it happening before I even booked the spay. But I’m glad I did it. She still has random days where she’s extra cuddly and has to be curled up against or better yet on top of me the whole day. Peggy will too.


I was not feeling sad. Olives was miserable during heats.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We had a Zoom party today for my dear uncle’s 75th birthday. I made Peggy a special hat for the occasion.


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> We had a Zoom party today for my dear uncle’s 75th birthday. I made Peggy a special hat for the occasion.
> 
> View attachment 473604


Love it! Great photo!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The view from my morning coffee...










I woke her up too early and she was pleading with me, in all her poodley ways, to go back to bed where my husband was still sleeping. I finally relented.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

There’s a blizzard raging all around us, but our little town is tucked in the rain shadow of the Olympic Mountains. So we had to settle for a little beach walk rather than a romp in the snow I’d so hoped for.





































Peggy listened remarkably well despite the thrillingly large number of seagulls resting at the water’s edge, not to mention the myriad “treasures” just begging to be sniffed and tasted!










Now the humans are enjoying come coffee and donuts while the poodle catches up on the morning nap she missed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Weirdo.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We celebrated my husband’s birthday today with a little walk in a favourite spot. He got to show off all the amazing work they’ve been doing with Peggy’s leash manners:





































The best part happened as we stood outside that long tunnel. A group of girls emerged while Peggy was busy sniffing some bushes, catching her totally by surprise. Instead of reacting, she turned and stood squarely and calmly in front of my husband, gazing up at him like, “Cheese?”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

When you’re too tired to play with the flirt pole but still _really_ want to play with the flirt pole:


----------



## Porkchop

That second picture is especially precious!


----------



## Porkchop

Also, can I ask what flirt pole you use? I use the squishy face junior but it’s a little too heavy for me since I have upper spine/neck issues.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> That second picture is especially precious!


Lol! It looks like she sprouted a moustache.


Porkchop said:


> Also, can I ask what flirt pole you use? I use the squishy face junior but it’s a little too heavy for me since I have upper spine/neck issues.


I also have all sorts of upper body issues, and using this flirt pole has never hurt me, which is rather miraculous. I assume that’s because it’s quite light and flexible:









OUTWARD HOUND Tail Teaser with Refill Dog & Cat Teaser Toy - Chewy.com


Buy Outward Hound Tail Teaser with Refill Dog & Cat Teaser Toy at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Not sure if you have any experience with horses, but it feels very much like a lunge whip. It’s durable, too, when used properly. I don’t even know where I put the replacement toy because I’ve not had to use it.


----------



## Porkchop

She totally does look like she has a mustache. I had to zoom in the first time I looked to see what part was toy and what was Peggy! I also love the look in her eye.

Thanks for sharing. I will have to try that flirt pole. It’s longer than the one I have but the pole part is much thinner. (No experience with horses here!)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Having one of those days where we love each other just a little extra.










As I type this, she tucks her head in my lap and burrows in close.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’ve been seeing some new wisdom in her eyes lately, a calm steadiness that I never imagined she would possess. She’s really growing up.










We just came in from outside where we grabbed the mail against a backdrop of shrieking kids and slamming car doors—all noises that would previously have had her dancing and growling and straining to look back over her shoulder. Imagine we’d snapped at and scolded her in those moments? Turned on her at the times she needed us most? Everything she does these days feels like a thank you: _Thank you for your patience. Thank you for your support. Thank you for seeking help when you weren’t sure how to help me. Thank you for trusting me to grow into this wonderful poodle._


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve been seeing some new wisdom in her eyes lately, a calm steadiness that I never imagined she would possess. She’s really growing up.
> 
> View attachment 474073
> 
> 
> We just came in from outside where we grabbed the mail against a backdrop of shrieking kids and slamming car doors—all noises that would previously have had her dancing and growling and straining to look back over her shoulder. Imagine we’d snapped at and scolded her in those moments? Turned on her at the times she needed us most? Everything she does these days feels like a thank you: _Thank you for your patience. Thank you for your support. Thank you for seeking help when you weren’t sure how to help me. Thank you for trusting me to grow into this wonderful poodle._


How sweet! I love it when they start to mature. It's like the dog you've been waiting for starts to emerge from the ashes of their teenage rebellious phase.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> How sweet! I love it when they start to mature. It's like the dog you've been waiting for starts to emerge from the ashes of their teenage rebellious phase.


And then minutes after I posted this photo, she casually walked by _carrying the bathroom waste basket_, just in case I forgot she’s still technically a teen.


----------



## Ava.

She just wanted to remind you, haha


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> And then minutes after I posted this photo, she casually walked by _carrying the bathroom waste basket_, just in case I forgot she’s still technically a teen.


Oh she won't let you forget! Just when you think they've outgrown it they like to surprise you. And there are always new challenges. Misha may be more obedient now in most respects but he has a newfound sense of superiority around younger dogs and can sometimes be a jerk when he thinks they are too full of themselves (I get where he's coming from though). So there's always new things to work on.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The Legend of Sleepy Hollow, poodle edition...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Gosh you’re cute, Peggy.










Don’t blow away!


----------



## Porkchop

Awwww! My heart is swelling. _So so _CUTE!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Every time I scratch her chin...


----------



## Dechi

Wow, she’s beating Gene Simmons with that tongue !


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> Wow, she’s beating Gene Simmons with that tongue !


Lol! I agree, it’s very impressive. I’m so glad she’s not a licker.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> She totally does look like she has a mustache. I had to zoom in the first time I looked to see what part was toy and what was Peggy! I also love the look in her eye.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I will have to try that flirt pole. It’s longer than the one I have but the pole part is much thinner. (No experience with horses here!)


Update on that flirt pole: Tonight the toy split open, which isn’t a huge deal, but two pieces of plastic flew out! Major choking/blockage hazard. I’m going to let Chewy know.

I have no idea what the pieces are for. They almost look like lids? There was also a squeaker in there, but it’s just a normal squeaker.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Hmmm. Seems like maybe they were part of a rattle that broke open. I’m finding little plastic beads on the floor.

I guess I never wondered what was making that sound while we played. Lol. Regardless, proceed with caution.


----------



## Porkchop

PeggyTheParti said:


> Update on that flirt pole: Tonight the toy split open, which isn’t a huge deal, but two pieces of plastic flew out! Major choking/blockage hazard. I’m going to let Chewy know.
> 
> I have no idea what the pieces are for. They almost look like lids? There was also a squeaker in there, but it’s just a normal squeaker.


Oh no! I ordered that flirt pole and it was just delivered to me not an hour ago. Since Lacey likes to rip out and eat the hairs on furry toys like that, maybe I’ll just switch it out with the fleece toy from my other flirt pole. I’ll proceed with caution. 

Let me know what chewy says, I know they have great customer service. I also ordered mine from them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Oh no! I ordered that flirt pole and it was just delivered to me not an hour ago. Since Lacey likes to rip out and eat the hairs on furry toys like that, maybe I’ll just switch it out with the fleece toy from my other flirt pole. I’ll proceed with caution.
> 
> Let me know what chewy says, I know they have great customer service. I also ordered mine from them.


I figured it out myself—it was the rattle inside. Dangerous design, but it’s not really meant to be chewed. And it did hold up for a long time with proper use. Just wish I’d had some warning before it split open. 

You could preemptively hollow out the toy. That’s how we’re playing with it now, and Peggy doesn’t mind at all that it no longer makes noise. Or just keep a really close eye on it, checking for any wear at the start of each play session.

Honestly, I still love it, especially for my girl, who has those annoying resource guarding tendencies.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just weighed Peggy for the first time in months. She’s gained multiple inches of height, so I was expecting a big increase. But nope. She’s gained just a single pound in the past year.

My 46.1 lb girl:










22 months old as of yesterday.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy was up half the night licking, thanks to yesterday’s major shavedown. Now she’s torn between nibbling at herself and snoozing under a blanket.




























Okay, movie time!


----------



## Elizabeth

Clearly, there's nothing a movie can't cure. Not even a haircut!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

_Can I watch another movie?_










_Thank you!_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She’s very chilly without her fluff, so I get to be the official blanket-holder while she watches _Beethoven_.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy and I both love that my husband works from home:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A poodle shamelessly begging for pets...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A marvellous play session in the sun with her very best friends, Jasper and Chloe.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> A marvellous play session in the sun with her very best friends, Jasper and Chloe.
> 
> View attachment 474444
> 
> 
> View attachment 474445


What an action shot!! Love it!
btw, if I get a boy, his name will be Jasper, if a girl, I _think_ Jasmine.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> What an action shot!! Love it!
> btw, if I get a boy, his name will be Jasper, if a girl, I _think_ Jasmine.


Cute names! Jasper is the collie in those photos. He’s a good boy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We saw our first bumblebee of 2021, and this big girl only pestered it a _very_ little bit:










Then the silly human threw her sock into a tree:










Sock saved. Now we rest:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’d hoped we’d have the beach to ourselves today, but a toddler played at the water’s edge, his father close behind. The memory of a similar situation, 16 months ago, is still fresh: The sinking feeling in my stomach as Peggy growled. The father’s steady gaze as he made a slow, throat-slitting motion with his finger.

None of that happened today. The child splashed and shrieked and dragged a stick in the sand. The father nodded hello. Peggy glanced up with passing interest, once, maybe twice, but she was happy to run between us—dragging her long line—to fetch salty driftwood and sit for small bites of cheese.










She started to chase the seagulls, but it was halfhearted—the pull of her human’s voice so much stronger. I guess we all have it in us, the potential to grow.


----------



## fjm

That is lovely to hear - Peggy is maturing into such a happy, confident dog in your thoughtful care.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> That is lovely to hear - Peggy is maturing into such a happy, confident dog in your thoughtful care.


Thanks, @fjm.  If it weren’t for that pesky resource guarding, I’d not be able to imagine much better. She’s certainly surprised us (and taught us a whole lot).


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Went for a walk in the next town over, which has slightly more urban sights, sounds, and smells than our usual stomping grounds. Peggy’s never been to a big city, which is strange for me, as I raised my last girl in the hustle and bustle of downtown Toronto. I wonder how she’ll cope when covid releases us from its grip and we’re once again able to travel. Today, at least, she did very well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## Dechi

I’m jealous of Peggy’s leash manners ! My little 9 lbs devil pulls like a husky, lol !


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> I’m jealous of Peggy’s leash manners ! My little 9 lbs devil pulls like a husky, lol !


Lol. Beckie the husky. She’s so cute. 

Honestly, those photos represent 18 months of consistent work. And I can’t do a lot of it because my shoulders are so unstable. One poorly timed tug and they’ll dislocate, so my husband is designated walker most days.

I really wish I had a video of some of our early classes. Eeeeeeek. You would not be jealous! We would have to keep trading off because we got so frustrated. I remember the sweat pouring off me as Peggy ran (literal) circles around me.

But there was a day when only one other person showed up for class, so we got lots of one-on-one help. That changed everything. We finally figured out the rhythm of positively reinforcing a loose leash without _over_ rewarding or _stopping_ to reward (both common mistakes of mine). That day taught me that if what I’m doing isn’t working, I’m probably actually doing it wrong.

Now our primary struggle is the walk from the car to the yard where we have our weekly play date. Everything we’ve learned goes out the window, every single week. Definite sled-dog vibes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I shaved too high between her eyes today, but I’m enjoying seeing them in all their beautiful brown glory.











Fun fact: Peggy’s eyes were almost black when we first brought her home. I did a lot of “Will my puppy’s eyes get lighter?” googling, with no luck. But they most definitely did.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Look at these cutie puppers!



















They’re exhausted in these photos, but they were _wild_ at the start of today’s playdate. Not sure if it was the warm sunshine, but I was feeling a little extra pep in my step, too.


----------



## Dogs4Life

Looks like a fun group.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“Hey, want my ball? JUST KIDDING.”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Lounging with her favourite couch buddy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She fell asleep, confident she’d get a taste of my mac and cheese.










But when she woke up....


----------



## EVpoodle

Poor Peggy. She looks like she is thinking "How could you not save me any mac and cheese, not even a little bit for your poor poor poodle"


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> She fell asleep, confident she’d get a taste of my mac and cheese.
> 
> View attachment 474866
> 
> 
> But when she woke up....
> 
> View attachment 474867


Those eye’s though! Gosh I love the way standard poodles can just look at you like that. So much like a person almost!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

5girls1guy&apoodle said:


> Those eye’s though! Gosh I love the way standard poodles can just look at you like that. So much like a person almost!


It’s a little eerie sometimes! I often feel like I have a toddler.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Are you sure she didn't get any? That plate looks awfully clean! [emoji23]


----------



## Dechi

Such beautiful eyes ! How could you be so cruel...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> Such beautiful eyes ! How could you be so cruel...


I know. Looking at this photo, I’m feeling awfully guilty now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The view from my morning coffee:




























She didn’t want to play fetch. She didn’t even want to play keepaway. She just wanted a hug.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

Three of my favourite throw pillows...


----------



## Spottytoes

I love seeing their eyes. I often ask the groomer to shave a little higher up.😉
I’m impressed you learned how to shave Peggy’s face. Someday, I will learn how to do that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> I love seeing their eyes. I often ask the groomer to shave a little higher up.😉
> I’m impressed you learned how to shave Peggy’s face. Someday, I will learn how to do that.


It’s such an uneven shave, and I’ve still yet to do her moustache or even much of her lips. But we’re getting there. Slowwwwwwly.

I did have a recent breakthrough with her topknot, though. Push it forward and down, and then snip neatly across. Voila! Poodle eyes!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

An utterly exhausted poodle at her weekly playdate:










Look at that tongue!

Her beloved bedtime has now come and gone, but she’s sleeping too deeply on the couch to care. I don’t believe in wiping my dog out daily like this, but every once in a while it’s a treat for all. I suspect she’ll sleep through much of tomorrow, too.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> An utterly exhausted poodle at her weekly playdate:
> 
> View attachment 474978
> 
> 
> Look at that tongue!
> 
> Her beloved bedtime has now come and gone, but she’s sleeping too deeply on the couch to care. I don’t believe in wiping my dog out daily like this, but every once in a while it’s a treat for all. I suspect she’ll sleep through much of tomorrow, too.


That's one PPPP! Pooped Peggy Parti Poodle! [emoji1787]


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This photo made me laugh:










And then it got my imagination going....


----------



## Ava.

LOL!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Ava. said:


> LOL!


Gotta find some more things for her to jump over!


----------



## Ava.

PeggyTheParti said:


> Gotta find some more things for her to jump over!
> 
> View attachment 475007


think of all the possibilities!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Restless poodle? Try five minutes of flirt pole!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Restless poodle? Try five minutes of flirt pole!
> 
> View attachment 475008


This looks like the same photo turned sideways! Man you are GOOD with that photo editor!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love a sleeping poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband and Peggy had a fun adventure today in the Olympic National Forest:










At one point they climbed a steep hill together only to realize getting down was going to be a much bigger challenge! My husband dropped Peggy’s leash to let her navigate her way safely down ahead of him. She went slowly at first, and then let herself slide quickly to the bottom. Back on flat ground, she turned around and realized my husband had made only a few feet of progress. So...she clambered back up and then ran/slid back down again, repeating this multiple times with what he described as pure joy. For the rest of their hike, she looked to him whenever they passed a steep drop-off, hoping for permission to go skittering down. I guess Peggy has a new hobby.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband and Peggy had a fun adventure today in the Olympic National Forest:
> 
> View attachment 475092
> 
> 
> At one point they climbed a steep hill together only to realize getting down was going to be a much bigger challenge! My husband dropped Peggy’s leash to let her navigate her way safely down ahead of him. She went slowly at first, and then let herself slide quickly to the bottom. Back on flat ground, she turned around and realized my husband had made only a few feet of progress. So...she clambered back up and then ran/slid back down again, repeating this multiple times with what he described as pure joy. For the rest of their hike, she looked to him whenever they passed a steep drop-off, hoping for permission to go skittering down. I guess Peggy has a new hobby.


Weeeeeeee! I used to do that when I was a kid too! We slid down the sand dunes here though!


----------



## Liz

Has she tried sledding or running with you while skiing? I think she's going to love it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Has she tried sledding or running with you while skiing? I think she's going to love it!


That would be so fun! Sadly, we got only a sprinkling of snow this year. Maybe next winter.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just came across these old photos of Peggy and had to share her unique puppy passenger style:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I found a really nice watercolour app, to create some prints for my parents’ new home, and I couldn’t resist trying it out on Peggy and Gracie:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today’s play date:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy is very chilly after yesterday’s grooming. Hope you enjoy this photo of her. Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“Is supper ready yet?


----------



## Carolinek

PeggyTheParti said:


> “Is supper ready yet?
> 
> View attachment 475256


she has the most priceless expressions!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Carolinek said:


> she has the most priceless expressions!


She keeps us laughing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Wondering if I’d like a tennis ball with my coffee today:










(I politely declined.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle

That poodle gaze, just so intense! So much intelligence there.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A little backyard fun on the most perfect April day:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

It was just these two today. Best friends since puppy class.


----------



## Liz

I read a thread on adolescence before seeing these pics, and the combo reminded me that Mia had a falling out with her childhood BFF beginning around age 2-3. They had been fast friends since Mia was about 5 or 7 months old (Gabi was 2 months older), but their relationship changed in the later stages of puberty. Gabi took on a very submissive personality (I don't like using the S word, but it's a familiar expression) and Mia became a more typically selective female with eyes for Gabi's hunky older brother (alas, there would be no porti-poos). I bring this up because I know you're concerned about Peggy's spay, and if she and her friends go through similar changes, you might mistakenly attribute the results to the spay instead of maturation.


----------



## Ava.

What did the trainer say about the offleash dog situation? Or am I confused about who you where going to ask?..


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Ava. said:


> What did the trainer say about the offleash dog situation? Or am I confused about who you where going to ask?..


Yes, we chatted with Peggy’s trainer and she was super helpful. She has personal experience with those dogs and was able to provide some good insight. I’m not going to share it publicly, out of respect for her. But thankfully Peggy is so far doing okay. Yesterday’s playdate was very chill. She’s been on edge lately, but I think that’s hormonal. About 8 weeks after each heat, she seems to get a little weird. Like, she barked at a horse she’s seen a million times before.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> I read a thread on adolescence before seeing these pics, and the combo reminded me that Mia had a falling out with her childhood BFF beginning around age 2-3. They had been fast friends since Mia was about 5 or 7 months old (Gabi was 2 months older), but their relationship changed in the later stages of puberty. Gabi took on a very submissive personality (I don't like using the S word, but it's a familiar expression) and Mia became a more typically selective female with eyes for Gabi's hunky older brother (alas, there would be no porti-poos). I bring this up because I know you're concerned about Peggy's spay, and if she and her friends go through similar changes, you might mistakenly attribute the results to the spay instead of maturation.


Since the early days of their friendship, our trainer has been warning us this may eventually happen. I so hope it doesn’t! They do usually have some handsome gentlemen playing with them, too, and lately the Briard seems a little more interested in one of them. Peggy’s first heartbreak. Lol.


----------



## Liz

I found that as they aged, they got along better during more directed fun. We put an end to the free-for-alls in the yard in favor of pack walks and trips to the beach.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy gets a little funny about 8 weeks after each heat cycle. This time around, she’s obsessed with an old tennis ball. Yes, in that third photo she is falling asleep.


----------



## fjm

8-9 weeks = pseudo-puppies due. Sophy has been very clingy, and slightly off colour - she is at about the same stage and is now lactating. Fortunately it doesn't last long with her, and plenty of good walks and exercise seem to be the best treatment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> 8-9 weeks = pseudo-puppies due. Sophy has been very clingy, and slightly off colour - she is at about the same stage and is now lactating. Fortunately it doesn't last long with her, and plenty of good walks and exercise seem to be the best treatment.


I’ve yet to notice any lactating. Does that happen every time with Sophy?

I’m glad we keep daily notes, as I was able to flip back to 8 weeks after her last heat and connect the dots. Otherwise I’d have thought she was losing her mind! Last time it was a stuffed toy causing her anxiety. Today she was actually tucking her tennis ball in under her belly mid-play session. She then moved on to a sock, carrying it around so delicately and anxiously nudging it into my hand. If I touched it she instantly dropped it, rather than engaging in her usual game of tug. She did the same thing 6 months ago with a stuffed toy. And she has no appetite at all.

It got _really_ weird during her bedtime potty stroll. She kept looking up suddenly and then flinching, as though she was seeing terrifying things in the darkness. I hurried her straight to bed after so she could be in the comforting safety of her crate. Haven’t heard a peep since, thank goodness. Can’t imagine what she must be feeling like.


----------



## fjm

Yes, Sophy has quite realistic phantom pregnancies, including milk every time. I watch her very carefully for pyo or mastitis, but the worst that has happened so far is dried milk making uncomfortable clots in her fur, which is easily sorted with a sponge and warm water. I hope Peggy gets over her phantom puppies and night time scaries quickly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love lounging in the sun with a poodle. Today she learned that a closed mouth “woofwoof” is okay when people walk by our fence, but a hysterical “ROOFROOFROOF” is not. She’ll probably have to learn this again tomorrow. And the day after that....


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today I played “sock puppet” for the first time with Peggy, and her response was so cute. She seemed very serious about wanting the sock off my hand, but she didn’t want to hurt me. So she gave it _tiny_ little corn-cob nibbles, trying as hard as she could not to pinch my flesh through the fabric:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today I joined Peggy and my husband on a walk. Lots of loose-leash practise and recall fun:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The new screeching in my ear got me up and out of bed early this morning. (_Someone. Please. Find a cure for tinnitus._) A hug from my husband helped, but seeing this spotted joy come galloping down the hall towards me split my face into the hugest grin as tears streamed down my cheeks. She gave me her patented morning hug, letting me have a moment longer than usual, and then okay, shake it off! Let’s go outside and greet the day!










As I type this she’s curled tight into my back, full of breakfast and snoring like the past hour was all just a dream. If I decide to go back to bed, she’ll come with me. If I choose adventure instead, she’ll be right there at my side. Thank God for poodles.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy celebrated her collie friend’s first birthday today:










All the dogs got “pupcakes” made from apple sauce, peanut butter, and other good things.



















Notice Peggy’s little admirer? 





































Poor guy was smitten!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We were blown away by how relaxed Peggy was this morning while we enjoyed pastry and coffee at a picnic table in the sunshine. But don’t worry. Moments later, she barked at three people in a row, and then a dog. All is right in the universe. 

_Falling asleep:_









_Haha just kidding:_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today, Peggy had her first ever playdate in our yard:




























I think they had fun?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It sure looks like they had fun! Was getting into the kiddie pool their own idea, or did they get coaxed in? And I love that last picture of them relaxing together under the magnolia tree![emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> It sure looks like they had fun! Was getting into the kiddie pool their own idea, or did they get coaxed in? And I love that last picture of them relaxing together under the magnolia tree![emoji847][emoji177]


100% their idea. I had to keep emptying and refilling it because they would play in the mucky grass and then go for a refreshing dip.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I think I may need a kiddie pool. I don't know where I'd put it though where it wouldn't kill some grass or flowers. I do have a stone patio where the gas grill is. I'll find a place.


----------



## Liz

94Magna_Tom said:


> I think I may need a kiddie pool. I don't know where I'd put it though where it wouldn't kill some grass or flowers. I do have a stone patio where the gas grill is. I'll find a place.


Not all poodles love the kiddie pool. Some climb in eagerly, but many dance around the pool, even on hot days.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Liz said:


> Not all poodles love the kiddie pool. Some climb in eagerly, but many dance around the pool, even on hot days.


I'm hoping Elroy likes it! I hope to get him to like swimming too!


----------



## Liz

Talk to the breeder about whether her dogs like swimming. Although there are exceptions, poodles tend to like wading more than open water swimming. That said, they are naturals at water retrieving and my dogs (even the one who made a big show of walking around puddles so shallow they were basically just wet cement) eagerly spring into lakes at the sight of a bumper flying overhead. They LOVE water, they just prefer dipping their toes along the shore.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy played in her water bowl as a puppy, so we got her the pool and mounted her water bowl up and off the ground. A good compromise.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Liz said:


> Talk to the breeder about whether her dogs like swimming. Although there are exceptions, poodles tend to like wading more than open water swimming. That said, they are naturals at water retrieving and my dogs (even the one who made a big show of walking around puddles so shallow they were basically just wet cement) eagerly spring into lakes at the sight of a bumper flying overhead. They LOVE water, they just prefer dipping their toes along the shore.


Donna said Dad (Maslow) goes boating but hasn't took to swimming, and Mom (Macy) at 2½ years old hasn't been exposed to it. So I guess it not something that she does with them. In time, I'll find out if Elroy likes swimming.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A photo from my husband. It looks like she’s skipping!


----------



## cowpony

The flying ears are hilarious.


----------



## Starla

Skipping? She might be flying!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I gave Peggy the world’s most hideous haircut, but then she got to play with her friends so all was forgiven. Here she is, post-play, doing her sloppy sleepy puppy sit:










After this photo, she slept straight through the evening and then straight through the night.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy got a raincoat!




























(And lots of cheese.)


----------



## Asta's Mom

She looks like she is finding the raincoat to be suspicious. Unsure exactly what this is. Personally I love it. Peggy rocks.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> I gave Peggy the world’s most hideous haircut, but then she got to play with her friends so all was forgiven. Here she is, post-play, doing her sloppy sleepy puppy sit:
> 
> View attachment 475943
> 
> 
> After this photo, she slept straight through the evening and then straight through the night.


She's such a good girl!


----------



## jebby

your photography skills are out of this world! beautiful peggy pics!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

jebby said:


> your photography skills are out of this world! beautiful peggy pics!


Thank you


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A very busy day for a poodle:


----------



## Newport

Violet has that same raincoat. Very easy to get on!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Raincoat people - can you tell me where you bought it. also what size - I am thinking that Peggy might be near to Asta's size. We have tons of rain here especially during winter - tends to dry out in summer. I think this coat may help him to realize that rain is not evil.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Raincoat people - can you tell me where you bought it. also what size - I am thinking that Peggy might be near to Asta's size. We have tons of rain here especially during winter - tends to dry out in summer. I think this coat may help him to realize that rain is not evil.


Here you go: FRISCO Clear Vinyl Dog Raincoat, X-Large - Chewy.com

Size XL.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

No words for how much this girl has been helping me the past few weeks...


----------



## Porkchop

Life is so much better with a dog. When you’re sick or going through something devastating they help you pull through. I hope you’re ok.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Another great day for a poodle. Now she’s gently licking my sunburn.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Another great day for a poodle. Now she’s gently licking my sunburn.
> 
> View attachment 476366
> 
> 
> View attachment 476367


Wow! Love that grassy knoll with pine (redwood?) trees atop of a giant rock! Beautiful scene! Oh...and Peggy and DH too!


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Your beach pictures always make me miss Vancouver Island. Gorgeous.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I have a long bendy pillow that I use for back pain, and _someone_ has discovered it also makes a fabulous poodle nest.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> I have a long bendy pillow that I use for back pain, and _someone_ has discovered it also makes a fabulous poodle nest.
> 
> View attachment 476396


At least she won't be having any back pain! [emoji23]


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy loves to sunbathe, especially if there are lots of birds around to keep an eye on.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The sunniest, windiest day and one very happy poodle.



















(I think I smudged my phone lens a little, so that’s why her ball photo looks so dreamy and romantic. Lol. She does love that Jolly Ball.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

In honour of a recent discussion with @orloffer, here are a couple of videos of Peggy enjoying one of her favourite pastimes, watching TV.

As a puppy (no joke) she preferred cartoons:






Now she’s into more sophisticated fare.


----------



## orloffer

PeggyTheParti said:


> In honour of a recent discussion with @orloffer, here are a couple of videos of Peggy enjoying one of her favourite pastimes, watching TV.
> 
> As a puppy (no joke) she preferred cartoons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she’s into more sophisticated fare.


So cute! Thanks for sharing those with me!


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

She’s almost asleep sitting up in that last pic.  One pooped poodle:


----------



## Porkchop

Beautiful! Peggy and the scenery. How awesome you have a place like that for her to explore off leash.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Beautiful! Peggy and the scenery. How awesome you have a place like that for her to explore off leash.


She’s dragging a 20’ biothane leash.  I bought it specifically for ocean romps, but we gets loads of use out of it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Take my sock!









Just kidding.









Okay, take it for real this time.









Haha!


----------



## Porkchop

Awww 🥰


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes Peggy gets into what I call over-achiever mode, where she does everything with a little extra _oomph_.

Here she is demonstrating an A+ “wait” at the back door:










She was sitting so straight, she almost tipped over backwards. What a gal.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Last day as a 1-year-old!


----------



## Rose n Poos

The flowers over her head in the pics look like her Princess Fascinator 

Happy Almost 2 Miss Peggy Sue!!


----------



## Porkchop

Happy early b day Peggy! Enjoy your last day of being 1. You’ve come such a long way thanks to your mom and dad.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Pretty typical snuggle session:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Gave her ears and topknot a little trim today, so of course a photo shoot was necessary!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Checking out the gardens with Peggy Sue.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Slowwwly rolling her Jolly Ball up my leg:










When that didn’t convince me to put down my phone and play with her, she offered a tennis ball instead:


----------



## Starla

I can just hear her make Bunny’s “?” sound in that last pic.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy was very into sharing today.


----------



## Dogs4Life

She looks at you with so much love.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Nice warm poodle bagel to start the day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Working on our selfies.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We love a good overcast day.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Just looking in her eyes, at her expressions, I hear thoughts popping from her like champagne bubbles lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Just looking in her eyes, at her expressions, I hear thoughts popping from her like champagne bubbles lol.


Haha! Love it.

What’s she thinking in this one?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Haha! Love it.
> 
> What’s she thinking in this one?
> 
> View attachment 477781


She's looking at you, right? She's saying "You are one crazy Momma!"


----------



## Rose n Poos

Looks like melty love, but not sure if you or cheese or a ball is the focus .


----------



## PeggyTheParti

On day 1 of puppy class, our trainer had us picture a café in France, our dogs resting placidly at our feet, watching the world go by. Minus maybe the France part, _this_, she said, was our goal.

I think of that first puppy class every time we enjoy an espresso on a patio, but today the dream felt especially within reach. Especially when a woman called over from a neighbouring table, in an exquisite French accent: _She’s only two? She’s doing very well!_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Got a special pillow for my neck, and my husband and Peggy had to try it out.


----------



## Starla

It looks like it works! 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

_“Fetch?”_










_“Am I doing it right?”_


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> _“Fetch?”_
> 
> View attachment 477928
> 
> 
> _“Am I doing it right?”_
> 
> View attachment 477929


I think they all fetch like that once in a while !


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My constant view:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Did someone break Peggy?


----------



## Dechi

Oh my god that’s just too cute ! She reminds me of Beckie, who will also snore on top of sticking out her tongue…


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Café mornings...










Peggy met a lot of people today. My favourite was the poodle lover who had her do a bunch of tricks for a small treat (with my permission, of course). Wish every interaction could be like that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I like when she falls asleep while staring at me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Waiting for my husband to get home...


----------



## Mufar42

Aww My what lovely long legs Ms. Peggy ha, and your doing so well on the grooming. I'm still struggling especially with the feet, I just can't get them neat like the groomer.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mufar42 said:


> Aww My what lovely long legs Ms. Peggy ha, and your doing so well on the grooming. I'm still struggling especially with the feet, I just can't get them neat like the groomer.


I can’t either. They’re my biggest struggle! But after I butcher them, I can clean them up a bit with scissors. Peggy doesn’t really mind the scissors and it creates the illusion of slightly neater feet....but only from a distance. Lol.


----------



## a2girl

PeggyTheParti said:


> I like when she falls asleep while staring at me.
> 
> View attachment 478234


I love this photo so much!!


----------



## Porkchop

a2girl said:


> I love this photo so much!!


Me tooooooo! It perfectly shows how Peggy constantly adores her mom (and the perspective between the glasses looks like the pic was taken sneakily, lol).
I just love Peggy. She’s such a pretty girl.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Having one of these days:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Bookmarking some summer recipes to make with my mother-in-law. Peggy’s “helping.”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Someone’s in desperate need of a haircut, but she looks like such a big woolly bear:










So huggable.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Taking a break mid-haircut. I feel like I’m shearing a sheep!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Really taking my time with this shavedown, so Peggy’s looking a little funny.



















I’ll do her front half tomorrow.


----------



## fjm

I love her short do - it really shows off her athletic build and unique markings.


----------



## Mufar42

Looking good. I gave REnn his cut too, then took a break halfway thru now I have to start all over, he grows so fast. LOL


----------



## PeggyTheParti

All day, every day: “Will you please put something in my Bionic bone?”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Still working away on her summer ‘do.


----------



## Porkchop

She is SO PRETTY. 🐩💕


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> She is SO PRETTY. 🐩💕


I shared your compliment with her and she bowed.


----------



## Porkchop

Awwww. That makes me smile!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Backyard fun!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just found her stretched out in the empty pool. 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A friend just shared this old Canada Day pic of Gracie with me, from 10 whole years ago. Sigh. Wish I could scoop her out of the frame and into my arms. She’d _hate_ Peggy. Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mornings with Peggy are very tactile.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Trying out a new cream cheese frosting recipe. Peggy approves.


----------



## Dechi

Can those lovely flowery cup cakes be sent via fedex ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> Can those lovely flowery cup cakes be sent via fedex ?


Sure! They’ll be there in a few days. Might be a little melty.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Lookin’ so cute today.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lookin’ so cute today.
> 
> View attachment 478610
> 
> 
> View attachment 478611


She 'looks' back to normal. Besides her voice (sad), is she back yet?


----------



## Asta's Mom

I love this thread -as soon as I see there is a new post I fly over to it. In fact Peggy Pics really help me with my depression. Can't be very down with pictures of Peggy. She always shows off in the pictures. Wish I could be there to witness the princess and scoop her up in my arms, hoping for a good lick. Give Peggy some chicken for me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> I love this thread -as soon as I see there is a new post I fly over to it. In fact Peggy Pics really help me with my depression. Can't be very down with pictures of Peggy. She always shows off in the pictures. Wish I could be there to witness the princess and scoop her up in my arms, hoping for a good lick. Give Peggy some chicken for me.


This put a big smile on my face. Thank you.  Peggy would happily lick you until you beg her to stop...and then lick you some more. She knows when her people need a little laugh.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> She 'looks' back to normal. Besides her voice (sad), is she back yet?


I think you saw my update in the spay thread. She’s Peggy...but different. Still wonderful.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think you saw my update in the spay thread. She’s Peggy...but different. Still wonderful.


Yes I did, thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just looked over and saw that _someone_ stole my lumbar pillow. Comfortable, Peggy?


----------



## Streetcar

Lumbar pillow ... or topknot pillow 🥰😂😂😂😂😂????

I so love coming to see your Peggy Sue pics. She is such a doll. Feels like we are really friends with her, thanks to your great photos and posts.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Streetcar said:


> Lumbar pillow ... or topknot pillow 🥰😂😂😂😂😂????
> 
> I so love coming to see your Peggy Sue pics. She is such a doll. Feels like we are really friends with her, thanks to your great photos and posts.


I love seeing photos of dogs on their topknot pillows! Can’t imagine Peggy ever being that relaxed while being groomed, but maybe someday.

Thanks for the sweet words.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

An uncharacteristically overcast summer day out here on the Olympic Peninsula means lots of cozy snoozing in the soft light.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

When a good thing turns into an obsession.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A quiet morning with Peggy.




























I’m letting her face grow out for maximum impact after her professional grooming on the 24th.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> A quiet morning with Peggy.
> 
> View attachment 478693
> 
> 
> View attachment 478694
> 
> 
> View attachment 478695
> 
> 
> I’m letting her face grow out for maximum impact after her professional grooming on the 24th.


She doesn't even look like she'll need grooming by then! You must be so excited to be freed!
Is that smoke in the 2nd picture?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> She doesn't even look like she'll need grooming by then! You must be so excited to be freed!
> Is that smoke in the 2nd picture?


Just early morning fog, thank goodness!

And yes! Soooo excited. Her last clip would probably suffice for a while, but it’ll be nice to ease her back into the professional grooming process. She’s not seen our beloved groomer since July 2020, and she had a disastrous experience with another groomer in the fall. That’s when I decided to take over. We need a positive experience to erase that memory.

I’d like to get her into a “Summer Miami,” which I found in the Kalstone book. Although it might be nice to see some professionally rounded feet. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy had fun at the river today. She was even more serious than usual about splitting her time equally between me and my husband. All the running back and forth to check in gave her a good workout!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just found a sleepy, smelly poodle in my bed. She made quite a nest for her stinky, sandy self.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Okay, that’s better.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Poodle logic: Get in trouble for constantly pulling back the curtain and standing at the window? Pull back the curtain and _lay down _at the window.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Lol


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Falling asleep (but fighting it!) after a super fun play date with her old buddy, Jasper.










He’s such a sweet and easygoing guy. They’re a good pair. Look at that sleepy, sloppy sit:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband had a rough day. Someone knows just how to help:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Half an hour later...


----------



## Porkchop

Awww. Good girl, Peggy. 💕


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I bought this new little boat for _me_. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A couple more from a very good day for a poodle:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Too tired to eat standing up. _Crunch crunch._


----------



## PeggyTheParti

An Etsy surprise from my husband! A new leather tag for Peggy.


----------



## Mfmst

What a perfect collar and tag! Who is the vendor on Etsy?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mfmst said:


> What a perfect collar and tag! Who is the vendor on Etsy?


It looks really cute on her, too! And no annoying clinking. Here’s a link to the seller: Handmade Leather Goods & Custom Gifts by ArrowheadLeatherwork


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Typical evening play/train session:

Up up!









Sit!









Chin down!









Weave!








(_Just taught the “weave” command yesterday. Yes, those are pieces of a jump and not actual weave poles. Yes, there are only two of them lol. I need to buy or make a proper set. In typical Peggy fashion, she was weaving on command in under a minute._)

Through!









[Pause to retrieve a lost ball]


















Over!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Living with me must be like living with paparazzi! But I couldn’t resist quietly capturing this moment from across the room...


----------



## fjm

I think that might be my favouritest of all - Awwwww...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> I think that might be my favouritest of all - Awwwww...


It really captures her post-spay temperament.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I found my dusty old balance cushion and pulled it out for poodle training. Peggy immediately recognized it from her puppy class days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy experienced her first dinner guests tonight since the pre-covid days (when she was still a puppy) and she did _fabulously_. She was the life of the party and yet also settled perfectly while we ate. I’m still in shock. What a good poodle.

And look at this amazing gift from my mother-in-law! She found it at an antique shop and then painted it Peggy colours using some of my social media photos for reference.


----------



## Starla

What a thoughtful gift!


----------



## fjm

A very thoughtful gift, and a very good poodle. The time and thought you have put into educating her are really paying off.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Very nice! A very good representation of your Peggy Sue!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> What a thoughtful gift!


I’m just blown away. It’s always such a nice feeling when someone sees something and just _has_ to buy it, because it makes them think of you_. _But she waited patiently until Peggy had fully matured before she painted it, because she wanted to get her markings right. That just fills my heart right up.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Very nice! A very good representation of your Peggy Sue!


And Peggy loves her mini me! I caught her giving it a little play bow last night.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> A very thoughtful gift, and a very good poodle. The time and thought you have put into educating her are really paying off.


I’m so very pleased, and also pleasantly surprised. She’s such a lover with us, but I’ve never seen her interact with guests as an adult, and wasn’t really expecting her to be so affectionate. She spent a lot of time just gazing into my in-laws’ eyes. Absolutely melted their hearts. What a joy to watch.  And my father-in-law got a real kick out of putting her through her paces. He quickly learned all her trick cues, which delighted Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy was groomed by her beloved groomer today, for the first time in a year. It was a joyous reunion and mostly went well. But apparently Peggy was reluctant to have her left front paw worked on. Odd, right? No problem with the right. No problems anywhere else.

The transformation wasn’t as dramatic as I expected, probably because I’d clipped her down so short not that long ago. She was also very uneven in spots, so not exactly a blank canvas.

But what a relief to have our groomer back! And maybe the next appointment will get her a little closer to the summer Miami I’m hoping for.























































(Will be interesting to see if we get a return of the irritated, goopy eyes that used to plague her after every appointment. She is definitley fragrant! They keep a bottle of her fragrance-free shampoo at the salon, and don’t use any other products, per my request, so I have no idea where that smell comes from.)


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She looks great! Need more hair to get the full Miami look! The fragrance comes from somewhere. Hopefully no reaction.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Relaxing* with the in-laws. 



















*Maybe a little _too_ relaxed. She climbed into my father-in-law’s lap and curled up!


----------



## Liz

It looks like the visit is a success! Glad your FIL has a big lap, and that everyone's relaxed enough that Peggy can sleep.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today was mind-bogglingly pretty and a massive challenge for little Peggy Sue. There were barking dogs and screeching children and people coming and going through the mist (many with kayaks, paddle boards, or inflatables growing out of their heads or limbs).

Our girl did GREAT. 
































































P.S. That custom long line from Palomine has been the _best_ adventure-poodle investment! Highly, highly recommend.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just noticed these two photos on my phone, taken 24 hours apart. Lol.


----------



## fjm

Such a very good dog! And trying so hard to understand the weird humans...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Watching the Olympics with her “baby blanket” from her breeder.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh how I love her.


----------



## Looniesense

Speaking of eye infections after going to the groomer, I had the same issue with my previous Spoo. When I watched several YouTube poodle grooming videos I was grossed out. These were supposedly professional groomers and they usually stick to the same routine which Is doing the sanitary shave followed by the face shave using the same blade! Now that I am doing the grooming on my current spoo, I try to do the Face first with disinfected blades or make sure to use a fresh blade only for the face. You would think that would be obvious but ....


----------



## Looniesense

Also last but definitely not least, I love your Peggy pics!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> Speaking of eye infections after going to the groomer, I had the same issue with my previous Spoo. When I watched several YouTube poodle grooming videos I was grossed out. These were supposedly professional groomers and they usually stick to the same routine which Is doing the sanitary shave followed by the face shave using the same blade! Now that I am doing the grooming on my current spoo, I try to do the Face first with disinfected blades or make sure to use a fresh blade only for the face. You would think that would be obvious but ....


Icky! Luckily, no signs of eye irritation this time around.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy wants to know when I’ll stop making her pose for photos with her mini me. (Answer: Never.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Hardcore snoozin’ after a good chew session:


----------



## Liz

Vampire Peggy Sue!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy’s new nail grinder just arrived from Chewy. My husband and I have been interacting with it to show her it’s no big deal.


----------



## Rose n Poos

LOL Peggy looks unconvinced in the last photo!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Lookin’ sharp in her new bow!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current view:


----------



## fjm

Are you sure there isn’t some dalmation in that tummy’s ancestry?!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> Are you sure there isn’t some dalmation in that tummy’s ancestry?!


According to some of the people who stop to admire her, she’s pure Dalmatian.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning, Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy had a lovely time today, trying to clean up all the rocks in the Dungeness River. Big job for just one poodle! Time for a deep snooze...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy was very good for her dogsitter today, so I surprised her with a new Orbee-Tuff ball:



















I loved getting these photos from the sitter:


----------



## Asta's Mom

Loved the picture of Peggy curled up in her bed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Loved the picture of Peggy curled up in her bed.


I loved that one, too!

I’d texted the sitter, asking if Peggy was being any trouble. And she replied with that photo. Lol. Her exact words:

_“I have it pretty rough right now with her haha”

_


----------



## a2girl

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy’s new nail grinder just arrived from Chewy. My husband and I have been interacting with it to show her it’s no big deal.
> 
> View attachment 479873
> 
> 
> View attachment 479874


What brand did you get, Robin? I’m about to embark on this road (with much trepidation!).

BTW, I am in the Peggy fan club—I can’t see enough photos of her!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

a2girl said:


> What brand did you get, Robin? I’m about to embark on this road (with much trepidation!).
> 
> BTW, I am in the Peggy fan club—I can’t see enough photos of her!


Aw! Yay! Welcome to the club. 

I got this one, but I haven’t used it yet:









CONAIRPROPET Professional Dog Nail Grinder - Chewy.com


Buy ConairPROPET Professional Dog Nail Grinder at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





I’ve just been tapping her nails with it while feeding treats, running it in her presence, etc. At one point I pretended to grind my husband’s nails and she settled right in close to watch. Pretty adorable, but I still fully expect her to hate it.


----------



## a2girl

PeggyTheParti said:


> Aw! Yay! Welcome to the club.
> 
> I got this one, but I haven’t used it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONAIRPROPET Professional Dog Nail Grinder - Chewy.com
> 
> 
> Buy ConairPROPET Professional Dog Nail Grinder at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chewy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve just been tapping her nails with it while feeding treats, running it in her presence, etc. At one point I pretended to grind my husband’s nails and she settled right in close to watch. Pretty adorable, but I still fully expect her to hate it.


Thanks! I think Peggy and Hugo might be cousins…😉 he’s probably gonna fight me all the way.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My father-in-law did tennis ball “magic tricks” for hours last night with Peggy. They were in their own little world. Today she’s begging us to continue the fun.





























_“Less pictures! More magic tricks!”_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A very Peggy Saturday.



















(That’s an icky outdoor toy she decided should now be an indoor toy. Think it needs a bath?)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was “ignoring” Peggy outside (i.e. doing something that didn’t involve her for five whole minutes) and looked up to see her silently doing this:










Lol. I love when she offers up trained behaviours. Yesterday I saw her quietly waving her paw “hello” at the bag of treats my husband left on the dining room table.


----------



## Starla

You’re a better dogmom than me! Phoebe has a filthy black ball that she loves outside and would love to bring inside. I remember that ball used to be blue and white and stay firm that it is an “outside toy”!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> You’re a better dogmom than me! Phoebe has a filthy black ball that she loves outside and would love to bring inside. I remember that ball used to be blue and white and stay firm that it is an “outside toy”!


Well, I’ll admit my motivations aren’t entirely selfless. 

I want her to start doing some service duties, like bringing stuff to me when asked, so I’m reinforcing her retrieves very chance I get. One way is to ask her to go get something from the yard before she comes inside and then trade the item for a treat. Usually I toss it back out when she goes to bed, but she’s so happy with this disgusting giant Kong, and I figure the house is a mess anyway.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Greeting my husband after a bike ride. She may have stolen a sweaty, salty lick or two.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sorry for the gazillion Peggy pics today. I just love her a little extra right now. 

I love that she brings me her disgusting bully stick to hold.




























I love how much she loves her tennis ball, how gently she offers it to me and then waits for me to make it do something interesting, how sad she gets when I say “Okay, that’s enough,” and how she eventually gives up and uses it as a pillow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Even my non-Peggy pics....










...are Peggy pics.


----------



## Starla

“I I like them (cake), mmmmhmmmmm.”

_said like in sling blade_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Since early puppyhood, I thought Peggy was blue. But lately she’s looking more and more black. What do you think? These photos were taken today, indoors, with natural light. Unlike my usual iPhone photos, they weren’t edited.


----------



## Liz

Team Black. Would blue show in early puppyhood?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Team Black. Would blue show in early puppyhood?


We starting seeing cute grey eye circles around 4 months, and then they really popped at 7 months.


----------



## Liz

Maybe she was highlighting her cheekbones?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband could only find ring-shaped bully sticks today, so of course a dramatic proposal ensued:




























(She said yes.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Love this fluffy couch potato.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband could only find ring-shaped bully sticks today, so of course a dramatic proposal ensued:
> 
> View attachment 480245
> 
> 
> View attachment 480246
> 
> 
> View attachment 480247
> 
> 
> (She said yes.)


Elroy's never had a round one. Let us know if it's more fun for her!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy's never had a round one. Let us know if it's more fun for her!


She definitely seemed to enjoy it, but it went faster than a normal bully stick despite being longer. It sounded brittle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 480319


"Raise your hand if you have any questions."


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> "Raise your hand if you have any questions."


“Raise your hand if you cleaned your plate and you’d like it filled back up STAT.”


----------



## Asta's Mom

Too funny Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My in-laws left on Sunday and Peggy’s not too happy about it. This is the door where they arrived every evening for dinner on the patio:










How do I tell her they won’t be back until next summer?


----------



## Rose n Poos

Awwww


----------



## Starla

Awww. Does she know “all done”? Does she know their names? You could try “name all done” if she’s looking for them again tonight to see if she understands that.


----------



## a2girl

a2girl said:


> Thanks! I think Peggy and Hugo might be cousins…😉 he’s probably gonna fight me all the way.





PeggyTheParti said:


> Aw! Yay! Welcome to the club.
> 
> I got this one, but I haven’t used it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONAIRPROPET Professional Dog Nail Grinder - Chewy.com
> 
> 
> Buy ConairPROPET Professional Dog Nail Grinder at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chewy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve just been tapping her nails with it while feeding treats, running it in her presence, etc. At one point I pretended to grind my husband’s nails and she settled right in close to watch. Pretty adorable, but I still fully expect her to hate it.


How's it going with Peggy and your new nail grinder?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

a2girl said:


> How's it going with Peggy and your new nail grinder?


Oh I’m the worst! I’ve not even tried yet. Sigh. Thanks for the reminder.  I’ll pull it out again today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> Awww. Does she know “all done”? Does she know their names? You could try “name all done” if she’s looking for them again tonight to see if she understands that.


I do use “all gone” when I’m at the end of a handful of treats. I’ll try it tonight.


----------



## a2girl

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh I’m the worst! I’ve not even tried yet. Sigh. Thanks for the reminder.  I’ll pull it out again today.


Believe me, I am the biggest procrastinator alive! Add obsessive “researcher” to that, and I can get paralyzed pretty easily!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Just away- Peggy in the green bandana. Notice the eyes that look like "What me I have been real good" Very soulful. Anyway we call it the Peggy look I am teaching this just for fun. Command Is - is that your Peggy look? Asta does better with phrases as commands So it is what we are learning. Thanks Peggy - have some turkey


----------



## PeggyTheParti

_“Will you hold my disgusting, slimy stump of bully stick for me? Pleeease?”_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She keeps gently placing it on my bare foot.


----------



## Liz

Oh, a dog's a dog, and a human's a human, and never the twain shall meet


----------



## Carolinek

Lol, looks like the stump of a cigar!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> Awww. Does she know “all done”? Does she know their names? You could try “name all done” if she’s looking for them again tonight to see if she understands that.





PeggyTheParti said:


> I do use “all gone” when I’m at the end of a handful of treats. I’ll try it tonight.


Dinnertime rolls around....










_“All gone, Peggy. They’re all gone.”_


----------



## fjm

Oh those sad eyes! But lovely to know she enjoyed their company so much, and will welcome them with joy next time they visit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Beach morning!










Followed by a trip to the nursery for potting soil.



















She could barely keep her eyes open. 

I love how her colour looks completely different depending on the light.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

And now we rest.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She likes to always be touching at least one of us.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

_“What do you mean I’m tired and really need to sleep? I really want to PLAY.”_










_“See? I’m not tired. I can keep my eyes open, no problem. Okay, maybe just one eye....“_










_“Zzzzzzzz.”_


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> _“What do you mean I’m tired and really need to sleep? I really want to PLAY.”_
> 
> View attachment 480573
> 
> 
> _“See? I’m not tired. I can keep my eyes open, no problem. Okay, maybe just one eye....“_
> 
> View attachment 480574
> 
> 
> _“Zzzzzzzz.”_
> 
> View attachment 480575


Nighty night Peggy-Sue


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

I dislocated my shoulder again today and was a complete mess until I could get it back in place. 

(I’m still kind of a mess.)

My husband helped me into the only chair I could manage to sit in, I verrrry slowly and carefully put up my legs, and within seconds a poodle soared _up_ and over, landing light as a feather between them. She then gently pushed her nose under the hand on my dislocated side, and with my fingers in her topknot, I felt the tension leave my spasming muscles.

Poodles are magic.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Ouch! I hope you feel better!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Ouch! I hope you feel better!


Thanks, Tom.  It’s pretty brutal today. But I’m enjoying watching Peggy watching the birds:










What would we do without our poodles?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Monday mood.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Lol. My husband just sent me this:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Conversations with Peggy.


----------



## Liz

I'm getting Charlie Brown "wah wah wah" vibes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She’s been good, patient company while I heal.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Anyone recognize this facial expression? Bed zoomies!!










Annnnnd done.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Love seeing Peggy stretch her legs.




















She had a good time at the beach today. We brought two Bionic Urban Sticks for fetch, and they worked better than expected. She paid no attention to the plentiful crab shells and driftwood, which was our goal.

She did have one questionable encounter with a dog that came running up to us. He was right in Peggy’s face, growling at her, while the owners called from the parking lot, “_Just let us get the leash off him! That’ll help! He’s aggressive on-leash!_”

Eek.

Later he stole one of her sticks and she backed right off so I could help her. Good girl, Peggy. But then she gave him a long low growl when he sniffed her bum while she was drinking from her travel bowl.

I’m still not really used to “big dog” dynamics. Little Gracie would also probably have warned him off like that, but it wouldn’t have sounded quite so scary coming from such a pipsqueak. Still, totally appropriate, I think, and a good opportunity for us to show her we’ve got her back.

I shooed him away so she could drink in peace, and they ignored each other until his (really very sweet) owners packed up and left.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

And now...


----------



## Porkchop

I love sleeping Peggy pics. There’s something so tender about them. 

I hope your shoulder continues to get better. I got some major feels when I read your post about how she helped ease the tension in your shoulder right after you dislocated it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> I love sleeping Peggy pics. There’s something so tender about them.
> 
> I hope your shoulder continues to get better. I got some major feels when I read your post about how she helped ease the tension in your shoulder right after you dislocated it.


I feel that tenderness, too.  Kind of like watching a busy little toddler finally succumb to their sleepiness. So peaceful.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We pulled up the carpets before bringing home puppy Peggy. The dining room carpet went back down a while ago, but the living room shag has been rolled up in the corner of the master bedroom for over _two years_.  Finally today it goes back where it belongs.

Peggy approves!










But it needs a good vacuum. Um, excuse me...










Ahhhh. Feels good to have the room put back together.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

During today’s deep clean, my husband found Peggy’s three missing wool dryer balls. She is THRILLED.


----------



## Porkchop

The most precious (allowed) treasure, wool dryer balls!

it’s so funny you just put your carpet back down. Two years ago when Lacey came home I took the rug out of the kitchen and it has been bare since. Now that’s she’s an adult and I don’t have to worry about her ripping up a rug, I purchased a new one and put it down less than a week ago. It feels so nice to have some underfoot padding there again, doesn’t it?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> The most precious (allowed) treasure, wool dryer balls!
> 
> it’s so funny you just put your carpet back down. Two years ago when Lacey came home I took the rug out of the kitchen and it has been bare since. Now that’s she’s an adult and I don’t have to worry about her ripping up a rug, I purchased a new one and put it down less than a week ago. It feels so nice to have some underfoot padding there again, doesn’t it?


It does! It feels luxurious.


----------



## Porkchop

I love your dining room rug. I few years ago I was looking at one very similar but I couldn’t find it when I was looking a couple weeks ago. Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> I love your dining room rug. I few years ago I was looking at one very similar but I couldn’t find it when I was looking a couple weeks ago. Can I ask where you got it?


Ours is from West Elm circa 2015. But it looks like they’ve still got it! Colour is “Iron” and it’s held up great, even when senior Gracie was having regular accidents on it. Hope they haven’t sacrificed quality over the years. 





__





Kite Wool Kilim Rug | West Elm


<h6>KEY DETAILS</h6> <ul> <li>75% wool, 25% cotton.</li> <li>Rug thickness: 0.5".</li> <li>To learn how to choose the right rug size, visit our <a href="/shop/design-lab/choose-the-right-rug-design-lab/" target="_blank">Rug




www.westelm.com


----------



## Porkchop

Thank you so much! I should’ve just asked you before I bought the rug I ended up choosing (which i really like, but isnt perfectly my style like yours). It just seems weird to randomly ask out of nowhere, you know?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Thank you so much! I should’ve just asked you before I bought the rug I ended up choosing (which i really like, but isnt perfectly my style like yours). It just seems weird to randomly ask out of nowhere, you know?


Always ask! It’s not weird at all.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A super fun play session with her sweet friend, Jasper. He’s such an easygoing boy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> A super fun play session with her sweet friend, Jasper. He’s such an easygoing boy.
> 
> View attachment 481145
> 
> 
> View attachment 481147


Well after reading Lily's birthday thread, I'd say that's the perfect place for trying out the "raining down bacon" effect!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love a post-playdate poodle. She’s snoring as I type this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Tuesday so far...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband was gone when she woke up this morning. This has left her very sad and very woofy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Cheers to almost autumn! I’m so excited for sweater season.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Wish the last one wasn’t blurry.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Yes, I did wake her up for this photo. Sorry, Peggy.


----------



## Starla

You need to have your carpet shampooed. It has spots. 









(ba dum tisssss)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> You need to have your carpet shampooed. It has spots.
> View attachment 481375
> 
> 
> (ba dum tisssss)


Lollll! Thank you for the big laugh. 

She loves that rug so darn much. Not sure why we waited so long to put it back down. Was only supposed to be a temporary puppy thing.

I think she thinks it’s one big Peggy bed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning, Peggy Sue. 










She loves her morning sunbeam.


----------



## Looniesense

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lollll! Thank you for the big laugh.
> 
> She loves that rug so darn much. Not sure why we waited so long to put it back down. Was only supposed to be a temporary puppy thing.
> 
> I think she thinks it’s one big Peggy bed.


Would be really funny if you had one of those cow hide rugs. She would be invisible.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We got a new bathroom mirror delivered, which Peggy is finding absolutely fascinating.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The face of a very good girl who would prefer not to be brushed today, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Little Milo

PeggyTheParti said:


> We got a new bathroom mirror delivered, which Peggy is finding absolutely fascinating.
> 
> View attachment 481492
> 
> 
> View attachment 481493
> 
> 
> View attachment 481494





PeggyTheParti said:


> We got a new bathroom mirror delivered, which Peggy is finding absolutely fascinating.
> 
> View attachment 481492
> 
> 
> View attachment 481493
> 
> 
> View attachment 481494


I wish I looked so beautiful in the bathroom mirror!


----------



## Liz

Mirror, mirror on the floor,
Who's the fairest evermore?


----------



## fjm

"I've looked in the mirror and I don't _need_ brushing!"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

These two are such fabulous playmates.










It’s hilarious watching them run off on little adventures and then come back to see what the humans are doing. And they don’t lose their minds with excitement or get overly worked up or play rough. They spend a lot of time giving each other flicky little mouth licks. Appeasement?? At first Peggy seemed a bit exasperated by the attention, but now she just does it right back.

The best moment today was when Peggy found a highly coveted bone-shaped toy in the yard and, after just the _briefest_ guarding posture (my stomach sunk), she invited Jasper to chase her like she does with us! After a bit of that game, she dropped the toy and never gave it another thought.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> These two are such fabulous playmates.
> 
> View attachment 481548
> 
> 
> It’s hilarious watching them run off on little adventures and then come back to see what the humans are doing. And they don’t lose their minds with excitement or get overly worked up or play rough. They spend a lot of time giving each other flicky little mouth licks. Appeasement?? At first Peggy seemed a bit exasperated by the attention, but now she just does it right back.
> 
> The best moment today was when Peggy found a highly coveted bone-shaped toy in the yard and, after just the _briefest_ guarding posture (my stomach sunk), she invited Jasper to chase her like she does with us! After a bit of that game, she dropped the toy and never gave it another thought.


Yeah Peggy!


----------



## Porkchop

That pic looks like it is a professional photoshoot for a magazine or a calendar. Two very beautiful dogs in a beautiful setting. 


And yay Peggy continuing a good natured play session after that momentarily nervous moment.


----------



## Little Milo

PeggyTheParti said:


> These two are such fabulous playmates.
> 
> View attachment 481548
> 
> 
> It’s hilarious watching them run off on little adventures and then come back to see what the humans are doing. And they don’t lose their minds with excitement or get overly worked up or play rough. They spend a lot of time giving each other flicky little mouth licks. Appeasement?? At first Peggy seemed a bit exasperated by the attention, but now she just does it right back.
> 
> The best moment today was when Peggy found a highly coveted bone-shaped toy in the yard and, after just the _briefest_ guarding posture (my stomach sunk), she invited Jasper to chase her like she does with us! After a bit of that game, she dropped the toy and never gave it another thought.


They look so beautiful and happy. That does look like a professional photo! I hope I can be so lucky as to find a similarly good friend for Milo. It might be tricky since all my friends have big dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Little Milo said:


> They look so beautiful and happy. That does look like a professional photo! I hope I can be so lucky as to find a similarly good friend for Milo. It might be tricky since all my friends have big dogs.


Peggy’s needs have changed as she’s gotten older. As a puppy it was all about letting her have positive experiences with as many shapes and sizes and colors as possible. (Key word: Positive.)

Now she just plays one-on-one with a single, carefully selected playmate. For the most part, all other dogs she’s rewarded for ignoring.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Where’s Peggy? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Where’s Peggy? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 481576


I see a foo-oot! What kind of view does she have?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> I see a foo-oot! What kind of view does she have?


We just had a rhododendron pulled, leaving a small but perfect view of the sidewalk below. She’ll watch that space for an hour if it means catching a single glimpse of a passerby.  She also quite enjoys monitoring the backyard birds.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> We just had a rhododendron pulled, leaving a small but perfect view of the sidewalk below. She’ll watch that space for an hour if it means catching a single glimpse of a passerby.  She also quite enjoys monitoring the backyard birds.


When she gets that glimpse, does she let you know? 
Elroy doesn't have such an easy spot for gazing. No outdoor views without an effort. He can get up onto his crate to see the front yard, sidewalk and road, or stands up to look out the dining room window into the backyard (garden, birds, squirrels). He mostly just lies down in the living room with me when indoors.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> When she gets that glimpse, does she let you know?
> Elroy doesn't have such an easy spot for gazing. No outdoor views without an effort. He can get up onto his crate to see the front yard, sidewalk and road, or stands up to look out the dining room window into the backyard (garden, birds, squirrels). He mostly just lies down in the living room with me when indoors.


I blocked most outdoor views throughout Peggy’s puppyhood. Now she’s allowed to enjoy them until she can’t contain herself anymore and barks. Then her access is immediately restricted.

Over time, this is teaching her to do soft closed-mouthed woofs when she absolutely _must_ alert us to “stranger danger.”  And I don’t think she ever barks at the birds anymore.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy made soooooo many new friends at Starbucks today! Seemed like everyone was a poodle fan. At one point there was an actual line of people waiting to say hello.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Peggy!! Peggy Sue!! Look this way!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Peggy!! Peggy Sue!! Look this way!!
> View attachment 481666


Lolllll! Someone did once chase her and my husband with a camera.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We visited an apple orchard today. Peggy’s carrying her new little “toy” everywhere.


----------



## Asta's Mom

An apple a day keeps the vet far away.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

When she hears my husband’s text tone on my phone..


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m her official apple holder.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The landscapers were burning our backyard weeds today, so someone settled in to watch them: 










With each day that passes, scary things get a little less scary for Peggy. Like two strange men wielding a big growly blowtorch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The painter started working on our cabinets today, so the house is in total disarray. We emptied all the kitchen’s contents and placed them on every available surface. Peggy thought that was pretty weird, especially when I filled a suitcase with pots and pans:










But—thank goodness—she’s so far not overly concerned about the painter or any of his noisy gear.

_“Hmmmm. That’s a bit strange.”_










_“Did you know there’s a guy in there? Yeah?”_










_“Okay, then may I have some cheese?”_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

_“Ohmigosh they’re moving the fridge! But that’s where we keep the CHEESE!”_










_“The cheese isn’t going anywhere? Phew. All that worry made me tired.”_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Feeling a little nostalgic today. Peggy and I got off to such a rough start, it’s nice to look back at these photos now and feel nothing but overwhelming love.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“Will you play with my ball?










“Will you play with my ball?”










“Will _you_ play with my ball?”


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> “Will you play with my ball?
> 
> View attachment 481817
> 
> 
> “Will you play with my ball?”
> 
> View attachment 481818
> 
> 
> “Will _you_ play with my ball?”
> 
> View attachment 481819


Poor Peggy. Somebody's got to play...pleeeaase!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Poor Peggy. Somebody's got to play...pleeeaase!


Peggy says, “Finally someone who understands me!”


----------



## Misteline

The way Peggy holds her paws is so endearing. Such a little lady.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Misteline said:


> The way Peggy holds her paws is so endearing. Such a little lady.


She often reminds me of a cat.


----------



## fjm

I sometimes think of your early posts about Peggy - it was such an anxious time, but now I'm sure it would be hard to imagine life without her. Sometimes the love takes time to grow rather than coming in an instant rush, and may be all the stronger for it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> I sometimes think of your early posts about Peggy - it was such an anxious time, but now I'm sure it would be hard to imagine life without her. Sometimes the love takes time to grow rather than coming in an instant rush, and may be all the stronger for it.


I try not to bother with regrets, but I do wish we’d never contacted the trainer our vet recommended. I think things might’ve progressed a little differently if she hadn’t told us to return our puppy without ever laying eyes on her. Our subsequent interactions with professionals were much more helpful....and much less anxiety-inducing.

But however we got here, I’m happy we’re here. And working so hard to get here has taught me a lot—not just about dogs, but about myself. Corny but true.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This self-portrait with Gracie just popped up in my Facebook memories. I should dig up the original file, which is much better quality.











What a blessing these photos are. I should make more of an effort to include myself in some of my _many_ photos of Peggy. I’m sure I’m not alone in hiding more from the camera as I get older, but really.... How silly.


----------



## Rose n Poos

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m sure I’m not alone in hiding more from the camera as I get older, but really.... How silly.


You always look so good in the photos you post with you in them. 

I rarely look comfortable in mine, but, looking back, I have many photos of my husband with our beloved poodles and very few of me with them. 
It shouldn't matter to me how I look in them, what matters is that we're together 💞


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> I rarely look comfortable in mine, but, looking back, I have many photos of my husband with our beloved poodles and very few of me with them.
> It shouldn't matter to me how I look in them, what matters is that we're together 💞


Exactly. 

And today I realized Peggy’s going to need some serious selfie training if I want to make up for lost time. Lol.










She looks everywhere but the camera. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ But we’ll get there.

Today was a lovely beach day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Either she’s trying to help or she’s annoyed I’ve cluttered up her nap spot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This shaggy poodle is getting a haircut tomorrow!


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

Now it’s time for a well-deserved snooze.


----------



## Spottytoes

Oh. my. goodness!!!! She’s gorgeous!!!!! I LOVE her new haircut! She could be a poodle model!
Well…I actually think she is a poodle model!😊
Peggy, you are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Another star in the PF Bevy of Beauties ⭐


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> Oh. my. goodness!!!! She’s gorgeous!!!!! I LOVE her new haircut! She could be a poodle model!
> Well…I actually think she is a poodle model!😊
> Peggy, you are absolutely stunning!


I can’t wait to see her run! Will be quite the sight.

For now she’s curled into the tightest little poodle ball. She is always so chilled after a groom. Might have to get her fleece out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Another star in the PF Bevy of Beauties ⭐


I should have my artist husband mock up a PF banner with all our beauties! Just for fun. Wouldn’t that be adorable? Or maybe a big collage that we just keep adding to.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Bye-bye, clean poodle.


----------



## Liz

Twinsies!









(Not sure you can see the start of her poms, as I was focused on her snazzy bow tie.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Twinsies!
> 
> View attachment 481988
> 
> 
> (Not sure you can see the start of her poms, as I was focused on her snazzy bow tie.)


Cutest!! And I adore her bow tie.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Peggy looks stunning.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Peggy looks stunning.


Such a fun change! I’m following her around the house today like paparazzi.


----------



## Cedar Hill Sal

Oh, Peggy!! You look fabulous! We’ll be taking your photo to Sally’s next appointment. 😍😍😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Cedar Hill Sal said:


> Oh, Peggy!! You look fabulous! We’ll be taking your photo to Sally’s next appointment. 😍😍😍


Here are the instructions I gave Peggy’s groomer, from Shirlee Kalstone’s book.


----------



## Getting ready

This spot looks like a heart.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Getting ready said:


> This spot looks like a heart.
> View attachment 482013


Aw


----------



## Misteline

PeggyTheParti said:


> Now it’s time for a well-deserved snooze.
> 
> View attachment 481973
> 
> 
> View attachment 481974
> 
> 
> View attachment 481975


Those ears! 💛


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Love her new hair do!
Oh!
In the tune of... 
Peggy Sue, Peggy Sue, We just love your new hair do! Oh Peggy! Peggy Sue!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m gonna go sing it for her right now, Tom!


----------



## The Popster

PeggyTheParti said:


> Now it’s time for a well-deserved snooze.
> 
> View attachment 481973
> 
> 
> View attachment 481974
> 
> 
> View attachment 481975


Thanks !
My smile for the day!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Such an elegant poodle who would absolutely _never_ play with garbage. And absolutely _not_ soggy disgusting cardboard...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

HaHa!! Looks familiar! One of Elroy's favorite games is to rip up paper bags (the ones from the grocery store with handles are his favorites) and cardboard boxes. Luckily, he has no interest in eating the pieces. He also only rips up the things I give him. He leaves the others alone. He rips off a piece, spits it out, rips off a piece, spits it out, etc. I take the pieces away as he progresses.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy’s favorite part of her Fluff & Tuff “Sadie Bear” is the tail. She carries it around gently, offering it to anyone who is willing to touch it.


----------



## fjm

> This spot looks like a heart.


Peggy wears her heart on her sleeve!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh how I love this poodle nose.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Peggy looks so feminine in this cut. I love it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Peggy looks so feminine in this cut. I love it!


I love how it shows off her athleticism. I wasn’t expecting that!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sleeping poodle nose.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sleeping poodle nose.
> 
> View attachment 482089


I seen one somewhere too!


----------



## SirWinston

LOVE the spots on her cuffs!. What s beautiful cut! She looks so tiny curled up there on the couch. How much does she weigh?

I do love getting Winston (spoo) snd Cisco (toy) back from the groomers. It’s like getting a whole new dog especially when going from long to a summer cut.Nothing fancy here tho - no poms, cuffs, etc. Just a shaved face and more recently clean toes (more to see if helps to avoid tracking dirt, debris into house). I’m tires of wiping paws after every trip outside!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

SirWinston said:


> LOVE the spots on her cuffs!. What s beautiful cut! She looks so tiny curled up there on the couch. How much does she weigh?
> 
> I do love getting Winston (spoo) snd Cisco (toy) back from the groomers. It’s like getting a whole new dog especially when going from long to a summer cut.Nothing fancy here tho - no poms, cuffs, etc. Just a shaved face and more recently clean toes (more to see if helps to avoid tracking dirt, debris into house). I’m tires of wiping paws after every trip outside!


Peggy has weighed around 45 lbs since she was 8 months old. She’s now almost 2.5. 

As I type this, she’s curled in a tight ball between my legs, covered fully by a sweater, trembling. She is soooo very chilly and I feel bad now for having her clipped so short at the start of fall. Amazing to think of poodles running the Iditarod! I guess their dense coat really does provide incredible insulation.

Clean feet are a revelation, though. I think you’ll enjoy the no-fuss clean-up after outdoor times. They look “fancy” to an unfamiliar eye, but they’re actually quite utilitarian.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The coldest poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Maybe she needs her own cardigan?


----------



## fjm

Brrrrr! Poppy is back in a jumper - if her ears are not warm I know she needs an extra layer or two.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> Brrrrr! Poppy is back in a jumper - if her ears are not warm I know she needs an extra layer or two.


Good girl, Poppy.

Peggy hops and barks at the sight of her cozy fleece. She hates anything that goes over her head. But as I type this, she’s trembling for the second day in a row. Sigh. Might have to get creative and will _definitely_ not be clipping her so short again until spring. It’s not even that cold here yet. We’re still in the 60s.










_“More blankets, please.”_


----------



## SirWinston

Such a good girl to not chew on her fleece! And how on earth do you keep all your light coloured furniture, bedding clean with Spoo around!


----------



## Misteline

SirWinston said:


> Such a good girl to not chew on her fleece! And how on earth do you keep all your light coloured furniture, bedding clean with Spoo around!


I've never had any issue with staining from Evelyn either. I just don't let him on anything if he's wet and muddy, but I don't put any special effort in either.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

SirWinston said:


> Such a good girl to not chew on her fleece! And how on earth do you keep all your light coloured furniture, bedding clean with Spoo around!


I find white linens the easiest to keep clean because you can just bleach the heck of them when necessary!

But generally speaking, as long as we keep Peggy’s feet shaved, she’s not too messy. Sometimes we’ll give them a wipe at the door with a dry towel.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She’s finally relaxing under _two_ blankets and my cardigan.










But of course she had to reposition herself to see the TV.


----------



## Spottytoes

I really love Peggy’s topknot. It seems to have a bit of a curve, which I really like. Could you take a profile picture with her ear up so I can see how your groomer did the line from her eye to the ear? You can put it on your thread here or feel free to send me a picture. Thank you! 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> I really love Peggy’s topknot. It seems to have a bit of a curve, which I really like. Could you take a profile picture with her ear up so I can see how your groomer did the line from her eye to the ear? You can put it on your thread here or feel free to send me a picture. Thank you! 😊


Are these helpful? I took one with her ear relaxed and another with it pulled back. Peggy thought I was being quite rude. Lol.



















Let me know if any other angles would be helpful. Maybe a profile shot in front of a white wall?


----------



## Misteline

I don't have a practical reason like Spottytoes, but I'll take all the pictures of Peggy I can get!


----------



## Starla

She does look annoyed with your shenanigans!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Saturday Starbucks & Home Depot:


----------



## Spottytoes

PeggyTheParti said:


> Are these helpful? I took one with her ear relaxed and another with it pulled back. Peggy thought I was being quite rude. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 482189
> 
> 
> View attachment 482190
> 
> 
> Let me know if any other angles would be helpful. Maybe a profile shot in front of a white wall?


Tell Peggy, “Thank You!” 😊
They are definitely helpful.


----------



## Rose n Poos

PeggyTheParti said:


> Saturday Starbucks & Home Depot:
> 
> View attachment 482218
> 
> 
> View attachment 482219
> 
> 
> View attachment 482220
> 
> 
> View attachment 482222


Great expression and posing in the last two. Also, creepy creepy backdrop 🎃💀🦴🎃


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy had a busy Sunday. She went for a walk downtown, followed by a run in the field behind the library. And then it was home for a quick nap before running some errands with us. She quite enjoyed this one:



















But two things made her very nervous, and they’ve got me scratching my head. First she recoiled from the smell of an open box of treats. They looked like fish skins, but turned out to be _alligator_. Peggy gave those a big NOPE.

Then we encountered this white freezer:










All the other freezers got a casual sniff. But the white one? She hopped back and then looked at me like I was nuts for touching it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Before we left, we asked her to step onto the scale. (Love that our pet food store has a scale!) She delighted me by carefully sitting on it without even being asked.

47.12 lbs!

She’s only gained about 3 lbs since she was 8 months old, and that was a whole pound in just a few months. I guess she’s filling out a little since her spay.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“Do you want your supper?”



















Does a high-five mean yes?


----------



## SirWinston

Oh adorable spots on her belly! <love>


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The pals had quite the play session today.










I saw multiple moments that could have turned into squabbles (or worse), but they’re so lovely with one another. Lots of little licks and other forms of appeasement.

Will be interesting to see if the dynamic shifts at all with the collie’s maturity. He’s only a year old.


----------



## Streetcar

PeggyTheParti said:


> Such a fun change! I’m following her around the house today like paparazzi.
> 
> View attachment 482009
> 
> 
> View attachment 482010


Soooo lovely, and Peggy seems disciplined about her self-appreciation of all that is Spoo Peggy 🥰. Wise girlie.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband does a lot of late-night work sessions. As soon as he settles into bed with his iPad, Peggy’s right there to offer support....


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was inspired by @ThePoodlesMoody to teach Peggy to “Hold It.”

Attempt #1: A coffee sleeve.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Love these two hooligans and soooo wish collies didn’t shed. Would get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Back-to-back play dates! Today’s was in a yard with a lot of fruit on the ground. Peggy struggled not to guard pears from Jasper-the-collie, but overall did better than expected. She readily gave them to humans (phew), and Jasper was very respectful of her signals.

As usual, they spent a lot of time giving each other funny little kisses.










And posed prettily when asked:










If you want to see some guarding in action, check out Peggy in the background:










But she wasn’t very committed...










And unlike her past episodes, it didn’t take much to coax her away to play.










Home to sleep, please!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Bringing Gracie to work with me was the greatest gift. I think she felt the same way. Most of the time she’d snooze like this:









October 6th, 2010​
But she was also a dedicated supervisor of lunch breaks.

She’d also sometimes wander out of my office, seemingly for no reason at all, and I’d spot her later getting quiet pets from someone who obviously needed a little pause in their day. Once her job there was done, she’d stroll back into my office and resume her perch next to my desk.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

What do you want?










Do you want to bundle up and have a snack?










Do you want to watch a movie, too?










Okay.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

What do you do when you spot the most _gorgeous_ leafy backdrop?










Put a poodle in front of it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She keeps bringing me the world’s smallest stick.


----------



## Streetcar

PeggyTheParti said:


> She keeps bringing me the world’s smallest stick.
> 
> View attachment 482398
> 
> 
> View attachment 482399


Peggy's eyes speak volumes. I don't always understand, but good thing you do, Mom!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Streetcar said:


> Peggy's eyes speak volumes. I don't always understand, but good thing you do, Mom!


I don’t always understand either! Lol. She brings us items now to signal all sorts of things. The stick seemed to be an attempt to trade for foam from my latte.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“Hold it” is still a work in progress, but when she gets it, she really gets it.










I was even able to chat with her a bit, without inadvertently cueing her to drop it.










Pretty impressive for a dog who drops things so enthusiastically now, she literally _threw_ a sock onto the kitchen counter the other day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

After getting a lecture about why poodles shouldn’t put their tongues in human mouths, Peggy decided to start snooping through some boxes she’s ignored for the past few weeks.

Caught in the act!










Today I’m making a final push to reassemble our house (we were doing some minor renovations) so I guess she figured it was now or never.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The face of a very good girl who didn’t bark at the landscapers even one time today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

It’s pretty rare that I look down and don’t see some version of this:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> It’s pretty rare that I look down and don’t see some version of this:
> 
> View attachment 482576


Mine is usually a version of this!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Probably my favourite thing that Peggy’s ever brought me—an old note from my husband.










It got a little damp, but she handed it to me so very gently.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Probably my favourite thing that Peggy’s ever brought me—an old note from my husband.
> 
> View attachment 482618
> 
> 
> It got a little damp, but she handed it to me so very gently.


Awwe...so thoughtful of her! [emoji3590]


----------



## SirWinston

Her spelling is spot on!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Hard to believe, but she does sometimes choose to spend time alone. Lately she’s been retreating to a dark bedroom in the evenings. I think the shorter days are making her wonder why we insist on staying up past 8pm.


----------



## SirWinston

How old is Peggy? I can’t believe that there is a stuffie on the ground with all it’s limbs intact and I also noticed you’re lovely leather ottoman. Those would be eaten up here in a second. And “hold it” trick. Fat chance with W. it would turn into a “chew and swallow as quickly as I can” trick! Please tell me it get’s better!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

SirWinston said:


> How old is Peggy? I can’t believe that there is a stuffie on the ground with all it’s limbs intact and I also noticed you’re lovely leather ottoman. Those would be eaten up here in a second. And “hold it” trick. Fat chance with W. it would turn into a “chew and swallow as quickly as I can” trick! Please tell me it get’s better!


Lol. You must have missed the thread where I detailed Peggy’s destruction of Sadie Bear. She had the tail chewed off and the back seam ripped open in minutes. So I removed the stuffing and squeaker and now I just let her play with the “skin.” Or I’ll stuff it with a few half-chewed yak cheeses to make a puzzle.

For some reason having the stuffing and squeaker out really dials down her urge to DESTROY.

She’ll be 2.5 years old this month.  And yes, it absolutely gets better. Fun classes, lots of positive reinforcement, playing together every day.... That’s our recipe for success. Oh, and puppy proofing isn’t just for puppies!! We’re still very careful about access. Some days she can handle more, some days less. And we’re always mindful of what’s within her reach. She gets lots of rewards for ignoring things that we know might be tempting.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Don’t worry. She got a little taste.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Cannot handle the cuteness of a bagel-shaped poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I couldn’t resist capturing this picture-perfect poodle scene.


----------



## Looniesense

A poodly Sphinx, very nice.


----------



## RobynG

This was a great post! Thanks for sharing! Peggy is beautiful!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The face of a poodle who just chased her first deer:










Not pictured: The face of the human whose heart is still racing.  What an utterly helpless feeling, watching your dog disappear from view after a bounding deer. But ohhhhh the relief when she makes the choice to stop and come back.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband let me use him as a prop for tonight’s training session:




























Good job, you two!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> The face of a poodle who just chased her first deer:
> 
> View attachment 482752
> 
> 
> Not pictured: The face of the human whose heart is still racing.  What an utterly helpless feeling, watching your dog disappear from view after a bounding deer. But ohhhhh the relief when she makes the choice to stop and come back.


Helpless feeling. Was she in danger of going into the road, or were you in the (more safe) woods? How long was she out of sight?
I'm sure Elroy wouldn't be able to resist a chase[emoji854][emoji849]


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Helpless feeling. Was she in danger of going into the road, or were you in the (more safe) woods? How long was she out of sight?
> I'm sure Elroy wouldn't be able to resist a chase[emoji854][emoji849]


I was in the garage, breaking some boxes down into the recycling bin, when suddenly I heard the poodle equivalent of OHMIGOSH. She squeezed past me, shot out the small gap in the garage door, and disappeared across the driveway and into the neighbor’s front yard. I ran out and she and the deer were frozen, just staring at each other.

And then they were off.

Peggy stopped at their property line while the deer ran into the road. I saw how conflicted she was as the deer froze again, staring at her from across the street. I _wish_ this was when her recall kicked in, but then the deer was off again and so was she. Peggy crossed the street and rounded the bend, out of sight, before reappearing as she crossed the intersecting street. We live on a hill so I could see her clearly, but I was too far away to be effective and I’m not physically able to move very quickly.

She stood on the lawn of the last house in our neighborhood, about a block and a half away, and watched the deer cross a much busier street into a field. That’s the part where I absolutely fell apart...but only on the inside. I knew what we had to do.

My husband and I both shouted for her in the loudest, most enthusiastic tones we could muster, and that’s when her recall kicked in. It was only about 30 seconds until this point, but what a long 30 seconds!!

The crazy part is she wasn’t even amped up after. As my husband sprinted into the middle of the street (more to make sure no cars passed through than to catch her), she made no attempt to dodge him or do any of the silly things I’ve seen other loose dogs do in our neighborhood. She happily trotted back and inside, like it was no big deal.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

How absolutely terrifying! I am so glad she shook off the deer chasing and came back to you. 

I have always worried about dogs being kicked in the head, too, with chasing deer. 

Annie has yet to get to chase a deer. On offleash walks, our previous dogs would recall off of deer for our emergency recall (a field whistle with a huge range) rewarded with hotdogs or cheese or.... I think the high pitched sound helps cut through the focus. 

Thanks for the reminder I should work on Annie's emergency recall again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> How absolutely terrifying! I am so glad she shook off the deer chasing and came back to you.
> 
> I have always worried about dogs being kicked in the head, too, with chasing deer.
> 
> Annie has yet to get to chase a deer. On offleash walks, our previous dogs would recall off of deer for our emergency recall (a field whistle with a huge range) rewarded with hotdogs or cheese or.... I think the high pitched sound helps cut through the focus.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder I should work on Annie's emergency recall again.


I’d always planned to introduce a field whistle, but I realize now it wouldn’t have helped in this moment, as I was in the garage and wasn’t dressed to go outside. I wasn’t even wearing shoes. So that makes me question my choice to use a device I have to carry on me.

My husband can do a really loud whistle with just his mouth, and Peggy drops _whatever_ she’s doing to come running. But for some reason he didn’t do that yesterday. Nor did I holler my “wait” command. I wonder why?

At least we didn’t give into our fear and scold her when she returned. I made a huge fuss and showered her with her favourite chicken jerky.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

OMG I would freak too! Glad she at least listened after the 30 seconds!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Up well before sunrise for a little adventure with my husband: 










He’s taking her on a ferry today, as training for our upcoming trip.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband’s been keeping me updated with photos. My favourite so far:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Home from her big adventure! She’s now snoozing hard in her cozy bathrobe.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Home from her big adventure! She’s now snoozing hard in her cozy bathrobe.
> 
> View attachment 482839


Awe C'mon! You know we're all sitting here with baited breath! How did Peggy like the Ferry? How did it go?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Awe C'mon! You know we're all sitting here with baited breath! How did Peggy like the Ferry? How did it go?


Lol! She did great. Excited, of course, but not scared or stressed. My husband let her explore the deck and soak up the sights and smells on the way out. And then they spent the return trip parked in the car, to give her that experience. He even had to leave her for a bit, to help someone out who was having car trouble. She acted like they were parked in a parking lot, not on a boat.

Her favourite part was the beach they explored while they waited for the return ferry:










As expected, she’s completely passed out now. I could barely convince her to make room for me on the couch. So during our travels next month, it’s important we make sure she’s getting adequate rest. I can’t imagine going from one exciting thing to another without recharging her batteries.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The most mentally exhausted poodle in the world:










Just a fluffy limp noodle.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol! She did great. Excited, of course, but not scared or stressed. My husband let her explore the deck and soak up the sights and smells on the way out. And then they spent the return trip parked in the car, to give her that experience. He even had to leave her for a bit, to help someone out who was having car trouble. She acted like they were parked in a parking lot, not on a boat.
> 
> Her favourite part was the beach they explored while they waited for the return ferry:
> 
> View attachment 482842
> 
> 
> As expected, she’s completely passed out now. I could barely convince her to make room for me on the couch. So during our travels next month, it’s important we make sure she’s getting adequate rest. I can’t imagine going from one exciting thing to another without recharging her batteries.


I'm glad she did so good! Hopefully she's just as good during the real deal too!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She looks like such a chunky monkey from this angle!


----------



## Starla

And they say black is slimming… 😉


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> I'm glad she did so good! Hopefully she's just as good during the real deal too!


The key is 100% going to be ensuring she gets adequate rest. Easier said than done when she _won’t_ sleep in the car, and there will be new and exciting things happening every day we’re away. But clearly sooooo important. She slept for 18 hours after that ferry trip, with only a brief period of activity after dinner.

With our vet’s blessing, I’m going to try giving her a Benadryl this week, to see if it knocks her out. Sometimes it can have the opposite effect and lead to agitation. That’s the last thing I’d want to discover while we’re away.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A snoozy Wednesday for Peggy Sue. From this angle she can relax in comfort while also keeping an eye on the sky for migrating geese.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband just weighed Peggy at our pet food store and she’s gained another pound! She’s gained more in the past few months than in the entire preceding year.

I’m sure this is mostly just normal filling out stuff. My last girl’s body composition did eventually evolve from string bean to potato, but that didn’t happen until she was much older. I wonder if Peggy’s spay is a factor? She’s so much more mellow than she was pre-spay. I wouldn’t be surprised if that affected her daily calorie burn.

(Peggy thinks it’s quite rude that I’m discussing her figure in a public forum.)


----------



## Liz

Mia gained a couple of pounds after her spay, after a long stretch where her weight held steady. I assume it's causal, but hard to say.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Annie definitely put on weight post spay.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

"Appetite may increase after spaying and neutering, and so can their weight. Owners should be counseled to expect this change and adjust feeding amounts accordingly."




__





What to Expect After Neutering or Spaying Your Dog


Learn what to expect after you spay or neuter your dog, including what to expect the first night, what to look out for, recovery time, and preventing injury.




www.embracepetinsurance.com


----------



## fjm

All the calorie calculators indicate that spayed females generally need less food than entire ones - the theory sems to be that the metabolism slows down a little. Perhaps it is time to adjust Peggy's diet before it becomes an issue.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> All the calorie calculators indicate that spayed females generally need less food than entire ones - the theory sems to be that the metabolism slows down a little. Perhaps it is time to adjust Peggy's diet before it becomes an issue.


Definitely makes sense, just based on how much less edgy she is. She used to be the canine equivalent of a foot-tapping, knee-bouncing human—the sort that stays “effortlessly” svelte.

I do frequent rib checks and she still looks quite trim and tucked. But I’ll for sure be keeping a closer eye on her weight now. I will also get back to diligently tracking her kibble intake.

She’s free-fed, but we used to write down the exact amount every time we topped up her dish. Have recently been slacking a little, and was even starting to consider stopping altogether.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy offered up these funny “bridge” behaviours a while back, so now I ask for them as part of our regular training sessions. I love how creative poodles can be.











P.S. Can you hear that _wind_? It’s nutty here today. There’s a big warm wind gusting in from the east.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Freshly groomed! We got rid of the bracelets for our upcoming trip, which is sure to be wet and muddy. But I already miss them!


----------



## Liz

She looks picture perfect!


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> We got rid of the bracelets for our upcoming trip, which is sure to be wet and muddy. But I already miss them!


A very practical decision. I'll reluctantly part with Happy's poms by the end of the month. Peggy still looks stunning.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Awwwe! She looks so pretty!


----------



## PowersPup

Pretty, pretty Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> A very practical decision. I'll reluctantly part with Happy's poms by the end of the month. Peggy still looks stunning.


I’m wondering if the ears should go, too. She looks so pretty and girly with her Princess Leia buns, but we’re going to be out in the rain daily now. I wonder if they’ll get matted.

Would be pretty easy for me to follow our groomer’s fresh lines and take them right down to the leather.


----------



## Porkchop

Pretty, pretty, pretty girl!

while I think it’s a good idea to remove the leg poms to prevent matting, I think she can keep her ears. They are already short.

Ears are easier to keep unmatted than the bottom of leg poms. At least in my MN experience in the constant rain and heavy wet snow that dampens hair, a dog that constantly keeps her head to the ground to sniff, summer or winter, and ears getting in food bowls. As you know I keep both very long.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I vote, THE EARS STAY!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband and I _just_ discussed it, and we also vote to keep the ears! But I’m going to bring the Bravura on our trip, just in case.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(Did I mention Peggy might need a bigger suitcase than me??)


----------



## Streetcar

Peggy looks lovely, bracelets or no. But those ears...I hope they can stay. As long as you're able to bathe her if needed, it will work out. Plus Canada has some fantastic grooming suppliers 🙂. Itzaclip is there 😀!


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m wondering if the ears should go, too. She looks so pretty and girly with her Princess Leia buns, but we’re going to be out in the rain daily now. I wonder if they’ll get matted.
> 
> Would be pretty easy for me to follow our groomer’s fresh lines and take them right down to the leather.


Looks like you already made your decision. I'm glad you decided to keep Peggy's fluffy ears. Happy spends a lot of time outdoors and I haven't found her fluffy ears to be a problem. A couple minutes brushing each evening should keep them looking good.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I guess that was comfortable?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> I guess that was comfortable?
> 
> View attachment 483093


Weirdo! [emoji1787]


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Going...










Going...​









Gone.​


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Each of these Peggy faces means the same thing: Let’s play!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She brought me a very small, very wet piece of paper towel.


----------



## Misteline

PeggyTheParti said:


> She brought me a very small, very wet piece of paper towel.
> 
> View attachment 483231


Truly you have been blessed. Imagine the self control required to give up such a prize. She's already rethinking it. I can see it in that concerned expression. Those haunted eyes.


----------



## fjm

I see deep thinking going on. 1 sheet of paper towel = 6 small pieces, 1 small piece of damp paper towel carefully presented = at least 1 treat. What if I "borrow" the whole roll...?!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I did not need this dish towel, but....thanks?


----------



## Misteline

PeggyTheParti said:


> I did not need this dish towel, but....thanks?
> 
> View attachment 483285
> 
> 
> View attachment 483286


She's been reading Hitchhiker's Guide. She wanted you to know where your towel is. Very useful thing a towel.

Good girl, Peggy.


----------



## Liz

Misteline said:


> She's been reading Hitchhiker's Guide. She wanted you to know where your towel is. Very useful thing a towel.
> 
> Good girl, Peggy.


Didn't someone here say the answer is 42?


----------



## Misteline

Liz said:


> Didn't someone here say the answer is 42?


Yep. Peggy Sue is clearly a PF reader. I wonder if she's a lurker or if we can figure out her handle? 🤔 Has any member been unusually enthusiastic about jolly balls and bully sticks?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I had a jack-o’-lantern looping on the TV tonight while I did some Halloween baking. Things were a little too quiet, so I went to investigate, and I found Peggy watching in the _strangest_ position:










She was mesmerized.

A little while later I found this:










Uncanny, right?


----------



## Rose n Poos




----------



## fjm

Dum-de-dum-dum-DAH!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She was wagging her tail so joyfully.


----------



## Misteline

Even her tummy is spotty and cute! She's such a beautiful little lady.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looks like a bonafide full body wag! I never noticed the skunk stripe going down her lower jaw before! Very nice Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A game of lazy ball:


























Plus, a pic of my most recent cake, which I found as tricky to photograph as Peggy!











Fellow black poodle owners can relate, I’m sure. You really need that natural light.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Every once in a while, she’ll ask to go outside by herself, to sun herself on the deck. But she sticks close.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband said he made Peggy a “blanket tunnel.”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Moments later:

“NO BITE!”

    

Apparently she was trying to nibble his face, corncob-style.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband is sick and I’m keeping my distance, anxiously awaiting the results of his covid test. Peggy has left his side only briefly to check in with me and then gets right back into bed:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

He did a family drawing while sick in bed:


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband is sick and I’m keeping my distance, anxiously awaiting the results of his covid test. Peggy has left his side only briefly to check in with me and then gets right back into bed:
> 
> View attachment 483436
> 
> 
> View attachment 483437


Sending best wishes for a speedy (and negative!) result, as well as return to good health! What a beautiful job she's doing keeping watch. I love the legs against legs shot 😄


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> He did a family drawing while sick in bed:
> 
> View attachment 483445


Quite an impressive drawing! Worthy of framing as a keepsake!


----------



## Streetcar

Pretty, caring Peggy Sue, taking great care of her super talented papa 🤩. I surely hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m bedridden today with another stupid shoulder injury, and I just watched helplessly as Peggy started sniffing through yesterday’s clothes, which I’d carelessly left on a chair.

She plucked out a single sock and looked ready to prance away with it. I have no treats nearby. I can’t easily pull myself up. So what’s a girl to do?

_“Peggy, can you bring me that sock, please?”_











Yep. Right in my lap.

This dog deserves a “Most Improved Poodle” medal.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She just ran out of the room and came back with a yak cheese to chew on. I dedicate this moment to every poodle owner who worries their poodle will never grow up.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The only button she consistently uses is the PLAY! button.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> She just ran out of the room and came back with a yak cheese to chew on. I dedicate this moment to every poodle owner who worries their poodle will never grow up.
> 
> View attachment 483487


Is it weird I just shed a little happy tear for you and felt my heart expand?! I've been reading your resource guarding thread for a while now. I've had two tiiiiiiiny instances of it with B since bringing her home and gosh I just know I'd make even more mistakes than I have already had I not stumbled across what you documented. Grateful! 

And just look at ya'll now... way to go Peggy!!!


----------



## Porkchop

Ugh that sucks your shoulder is hurt. I hope it it starts feeling better soon.

Lacey is the same age as Peggy and I’m still waiting for her to grow up.

We did have a moment yesterday though. It was the first time in 2 years she didn’t run away when I pulled out the brush and comb.

You put in a lot of work with Peggy, she wouldn’t be where she is today if it weren’t for that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Well, I managed to get knocked down by a virus. We don’t think it’s covid, because my husband tested negative. But my doctor sent me to a clinic to be tested today, just in case. I’m on day 5 and it’s a doozy.

Lucky for me, I’ve got the best nurse...


----------



## Starla

I’m sorry to hear that. 😔 did they test for the flu also?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. 😔 did they test for the flu also?


No flu test, but I last had the flu in 2017 and the memory is still quite vivid. This isn’t progressing the same. Most notably, I’ve not had any of the intense body pain, not even when my fever spiked on day 2. I guess I should be grateful for that. My most distressing symptoms have been a sore throat and non-stop coughing.

So. Much. Coughing.

Like, I think my head might explode.

I was at the walk-in clinic for over an hour, being poked and prodded and asked a ton of questions. The most likely culprit is a bad cold virus, which is making the rounds right now.


----------



## Oonapup

PeggyTheParti said:


> He did a family drawing while sick in bed:
> 
> View attachment 483445


My family and I love Adventure Time! This is awesome.


----------



## Streetcar

Get well quickly 🙏. I hope your husband is much better by now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Streetcar said:


> Get well quickly 🙏. I hope your husband is much better by now.


Thank you.  His never progressed beyond his sinuses, which we find very interesting. Maybe we got hit with different viruses, or a different viral load? Or maybe it’s just because we’re different people with different bodies. But he was back on his feet after the weekend, just in time for me to be knocked off mine. Lol.

I’ve actually never had a respiratory illness strike so quickly. I was eating dinner, feeling fine, when suddenly I felt a little floaty. By the end of the meal, my throat was on fire.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oonapup said:


> My family and I love Adventure Time! This is awesome.


He watches it with Peggy all the time. It’s his favourite. I’m hoping he’s inspired to do a Christmas version.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Good to hear that your husband is better and sorry you're now under whatever weather has got you down. Nurse Peggy is on the job!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Feel better soon!


----------



## Looniesense

Feel better soon so you can press that play button too!


----------



## Spottytoes

Sorry to hear you guys are having such a tough week. Looks like Peggy Sue has been an amazing caretaker! Good girl, Peggy. 

Love the leg to leg pictures. Hope you are feeling better soon. Your artwork is amazing! What an adorable picture!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband took Peggy on a massive hike today. Can you tell?


----------



## Starla

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband took Peggy on a massive hike today. Can you tell?
> 
> View attachment 483789


Looks like she had fun. Phoebe would like to sign up for a massive hike. 😁


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Best nap partner.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Very confused by all the packing today. She has no idea she’s headed on a very big boat to Canada soon.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Whatever it might take to get her there, I'm betting that it will all be fine once she sees your folks 🤗


----------



## cowpony

I hope she enjoys the trip and nobody gets too stressed.


----------



## Oonapup

Wishing you all safe and fun travels!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband was worried she’d be stressed as he 
packed up her crate, but....










Turner Classic Movies for the win!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Okay, she _might_ have figured out something is up. I tried giving her a bully stick and she just tossed it in the air and ran tight, crazy circles around it.  It’s gonna be a long day. Lol.


----------



## Spottytoes

Have a fun, safe and wonderful trip! May it be all you hope it to be!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Someone is settling in nicely. 










She hopped straight up onto the coffee table, making me realize she’s never actually seen a coffee table before! (We use a big soft ottoman in front of the couch at home, which is one of her favourite sleep spots.)

Before I even had a chance to be mortified, my mom had pulled out a blanket for her. I love dog people.


----------



## Streetcar

Awwwww, enjoy your long delayed and much needed and deserved visit with your wonderful parents 🥰. What a great start!


----------



## Liz

Good to see her making herself at home. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## fjm

Lovely to see her so relaxed. When you have time do tell us how she managed the travelling - I hope all your work to prepare her paid off.


----------



## Rose n Poos

I feel like asking you to say Hi to your folks for us all . 

So happy for you all!


----------



## Spottytoes

Rose n Poos said:


> I feel like asking you to say Hi to your folks for us all .
> 
> So happy for you all!


I second that!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Here’s a summary of the past 24 hours, for anyone who’s interested. 

The ferry ride was a breeze, surprisingly. It’s not a quiet commuter ferry, but rather a 90-minute trip across open water. Lots of rockin’ and rollin’ lol. But Peggy did totally, amazingly fine.




























She met lots of friendly people, including a toddler who she was (hooray!!) quite fond of. She wasn’t too happy about a pair of grumpy little dogs barking at her, but we had plenty of room and their encounters were brief.

We arrived on the island in heavy rain, in the dark, which wasn’t ideal. Peggy’s never been in a city as big as Victoria before, so all the flashing lights were overwhelming, and she was sooooo tired (and maybe a little seasick). She was panting heavily and couldn’t settle, but could also barely hold her head up.

Luckily, as soon as we met up with my parents, she seemed to forget how overwhelmed she was and turned on the charm. What a joyous reunion that was! My mom had bought her a tug toy and had lots of Honest Kitchen waiting. Peggy performed her favourite tricks, relaxed when asked, and coped beautifully with all the chaos and unpacking. She followed along on our tour of the condo’s amenities with characteristic poodle interest, making everyone laugh. I was beyond impressed with our surprisingly mellow girl.

My parents are staying in their travel trailer, so they said goodbye as we began our bedtime routine. As the pack disbanded, that’s when the challenges began.

Peggy’s never been in an apartment building before (or any building, really, other than stores or houses), so she doesn’t understand why there are strange dogs in “her” home. And oh boy. Soooooooo many dogs. Urrgghhh. As my husband tells it, there was _lots_ of barking and growling and surprised lunging while navigating the halls and lobby for bedtime potty. His patience snapped right around the same time Peggy’s did, so none of this was handled very well.

Peggy’s also _very_ frightened of the elevator. We never did find one to practise with, unfortunately. And my husband didn’t have any high-value treats on him. (Also unfortunate.) He ended up forcing her in, which......wasn’t ideal. But I wasn’t there, so can’t exactly judge. He was doing his best with a wet, stressed, exhausted dog, plus the ever-present threat of another dog appearing at any moment.

Luckily, Peggy went into her crate with no issue, but she did whimper a bit, which she _never_ does in her crate. And she wouldn’t eat her bedtime kibble. I rewarded her once for settling quietly in there, but after a few minutes of freedom, I told her it was time to go back to bed. And she did. And this time she ate her snack. 

I heard maybe three very quiet whimpers in the hour it took me to fall asleep. I hope she got at least _some_ sleep. She didn’t bark or wake us up, thankfully. But when I uncovered the crate at 6:30am, she was in Sphinx pose rather than her usual sprawl. And then it was back to the navigating-the-communal-areas-to-potty-in-the-dark-rain-with-all-the-strange-dogs-popping-out fun. Oof.

That brings us to now:




























Verrrrrry sleepy poodle.

I will say that I am quite happy with how she’s handling the sounds of dogs on the other side of the door. We’re right by the elevator, on a floor with multiple other dogs. So we regularly hear tags jingling by. Even exhausted and overstimulated, she’s responding with only mild attention or a little closed-mouth woof. Perfectly acceptable for the moment.

Just need to figure out how to manage potty time more effectively. But I think we’ll get there. To be honest, it might be more about handling the human stress than the dog’s.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> I feel like asking you to say Hi to your folks for us all .
> 
> So happy for you all!





Spottytoes said:


> I second that!


I will say hi to them from Poodle Forum. Lol. They know it’s taking a village to raise Peggy.


----------



## Porkchop

I’m happy for you that you finally get to see your parents. Yayyy!


Peggy did great. I want Lacey to to grow up to be like Peggy 😉 

Enjoy your visit! I imagine after a few more days things will become more comfortable and routine for everyone!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> I’m happy for you that you finally get to see your parents. Yayyy!
> 
> 
> Peggy did great. I want Lacey to to grow up to be like Peggy 😉
> 
> Enjoy your visit! I imagine after a few more days things will become more comfortable and routine for everyone!


And I want Peggy to grow up to be like your cute little lady Lacey! Lol.

I read a great blog post the other day, that explains a vacation to us humans is pretty much the _opposite_ of a vacation from a dog’s perspective. They thrive on routine and familiarity. We blow all that up when we go away.

Seeing the past 24 hours through Peggy’s eyes, I think she’s doing just fine.

As I type this....



















And someone just slammed a door down the hall!

She wasn’t this relaxed for a _single second_ on our last trip attempt. Progress.


----------



## Porkchop

Aww gee, 😊 thanks!


It makes total sense that a vacation for us is the total opposite for a dog, even for dogs that are chill. Routine is good and comfortable. I’m kind of like a dog in that way, lol.

Lacey wouldn’t have been able to deal with the journey as well as Peggy did. And definitely would be on high alert and jumpy for a few days in the apartment, barking or at least woofing every time dog noises seeping into it. She is used to a quiet home and doggy solitude.

It sounds like Peggy is doing better than just fine, truly!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Eating a late breakfast with great enthusiasm:










Earlier today, we tried some elevator training with cheese and chicken jerky, but she wouldn’t take even a small bite. That’s very unusual for Peggy, to shut down like that. She stood like Bambi on ice and trembled the whole time.  So we’ve decided to just be calm and confident about the actual elevator part—lead by example rather than trying to jolly her with treats—and then have a big party once we’ve stepped off. Eventually I hope she’ll be able to look forward to that part, enough to get her through the ride.

Currently the building is being buffeted by heavy rain and high winds, and there is someone vacuuming the hallway right outside the door. Oh boy. But look at our girl:


----------



## cowpony

I'm glad she's holding it together even if she's a bit nervous.

I heard BC is getting really a lot of rain - roads washing out and such. I hope the weather isn't putting too much of a crimp in your plans with your parents, and also that it isn't making Peggy stir crazy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

cowpony said:


> I'm glad she's holding it together even if she's a bit nervous.
> 
> I heard BC is getting really a lot of rain - roads washing out and such. I hope the weather isn't putting too much of a crimp in your plans with your parents, and also that it isn't making Peggy stir crazy.


Let’s just say we’re very lucky we’re not on the ferry today! Eek!

We’re taking advantage of the wild weather to have a nice “decompression day” with Peggy. My husband’s working and Peggy is catching up on sleep. Hoping things mellow out by tonight, though, as I’m a little worried about our house. We’ve got a whole bunch of neighbours watching it for us, which is comforting, but I suspect the sump pump is working _hard_. A power outage would not be ideal...

Just talking to a neighbour now, and so far our neighbourhood has been spared, but power’s out in the surrounding area.


----------



## fjm

Would the stairs be an alternative? Or are you too high up?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> Would the stairs be an alternative? Or are you too high up?


We’re on the fourth floor. Not too bad.

My husband used the stairs with her for their early AM toilet outing. I told him to go nowhere near the elevator if he doesn’t have the patience for it. I don’t want Peggy having a more stressful experience than necessary.

Definitely have to be in the right headspace to help a dog through Scary Things.

Unfortunately, the woman who lives right across from the stairwell likes to prop her door open so her cat can lounge on the threshold. Multiple complaints from neighbours hasn’t stopped her from doing this.

Peggy’s never actually met a cat before and I’m not sure this is the right situation for an introduction.


----------



## Liz

I'm glad you worked in a decompression day, and from the photos, it looks like it's paying off. I hope you're able to break down the elevator ride into bite sized chunks for Peg. How packed is the rest of the week?


----------



## Oonapup

Sounds like Peggy is doing great, elevator aside. I bet she'll relax enough to get used to it before too long. If you're able to find a quiet time to try and train it, maybe both of you can go to make sure someone stands in front of/ holds the door. I've gotten Oona on a ton of surfaces but I can't honestly remember if she's done an elevator. So probably not?


----------



## Streetcar

Peggy is doing well. I wonder if you found a quiet time and had her leashed in the hallway, then one of you rode down, then back up, stepped out, treated Peggy, then repeated that process several times if she might not start to get the idea the elevator car takes her places like her auto and the ferry do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oonapup said:


> Sounds like Peggy is doing great, elevator aside. I bet she'll relax enough to get used to it before too long. If you're able to find a quiet time to try and train it, maybe both of you can go to make sure someone stands in front of/ holds the door. I've gotten Oona on a ton of surfaces but I can't honestly remember if she's done an elevator. So probably not?


Will be interesting to see how she progresses, for sure.

Really I thought the elevator would be the least of our concerns. She’s explored floating docks with open metal grates with no issue. She’ll hop onto or into just about anything I ask. I’m not sure why the elevator is so freaky. But it seems to be the rumble part she doesn’t like. The only comparable trigger I’ve seen was a long bridge we’ve driven over with her twice before. It causes a similar rumble underfoot and she got very trembly.

Then again, the ferry rumbled a few times yesterday and she was totally unconcerned. But she wasn’t confined like she is in a car or the elevator.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Streetcar said:


> Peggy is doing well. I wonder if you found a quiet time and had her leashed in the hallway, then one of you rode down, then back up, stepped out, treated Peggy, then repeated that process several times if she might not start to get the idea the elevator car takes her places like her auto and the ferry do.


So take the trip a few times without her? That might pique her interest. She would hate being left behind, especially by my husband.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> I'm glad you worked in a decompression day, and from the photos, it looks like it's paying off. I hope you're able to break down the elevator ride into bite sized chunks for Peg. How packed is the rest of the week?


It’s as packed as we want it to be, but I don’t like to be too busy. I might spend some time here with her while my husband hikes or bikes each day. Then we’ll do a short-ish group activity or meal.

Sleep is definitely key for Peggy _and_ me.


----------



## Streetcar

PeggyTheParti said:


> So take the trip a few times without her? That might pique her interest. She would hate being left behind, especially by my husband.


Yep 😊, and in my mind I saw him doing the riding. Hoping for an eventual "No I want to go with Daddy!!!" type of response 😉.

To this day, Oliver does leap over the metal threshold at elevators, so maybe he notices the metal texture and cold temperature changes from the floor before impact him a bit.

If you practice checking out that strip, careful with the door. Also, some elevators will sound a bothersome audible alarm if the door is held open past a certain time, so maybe try to avoid that sudden sound.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Welcome to Canada, Peggy! You look pretty comfortable already.

Annie's first elevator trip was with a friend of mine who was puppysitting. She apparently just sat down like moving floors were totally normal and has had no issues with modern elevators big enough for wheel chairs. She isn't a fan of the tight tiny elevators in one relative's apartment building. I think it's the size more than the movement. 

I like Streetcar's idea... I also wonder if your husband could maybe bring a favourite toy (frisbee? Jolly ball?) with him.


----------



## Streetcar

Or even holding and visibly enjoying a nice warm fried chicken leg or other spectacular treat she might dare to dream of sharing a wee bit...that smells fantastic. Oops, Poodles can't ride elevators, so no chicken for Peggy 😉🍗🥓🍔🍕🌮...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Congratulations on your (relatively) successful adventure so far! I'd say you're winning! 👍


----------



## The Popster

Get well soon !


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A tired Tuesday morning.



















Peggy didn’t whimper in her crate last night, but I could sense she wasn’t relaxed. She didn’t take her usual big drink, nor did I hear her curling up contentedly or letting out a long sleepy sigh. Maybe tonight will be the night she fully relaxes in there again?

She seems to have no trouble relaxing out of the crate.


----------



## Puppy Love

My mom and I have both always experienced mild vertigo on elevators. When I get off it feels like I'm still moving up or down and often times have to just stand there for a minute until it passes. My mom also gets dizzy. You just never know what could be causing the fear. I hope for all of you that it's just the fear of the unknown and that Peggy starts feeling more comfortable with it soon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Puppy Love said:


> My mom and I have both always experienced mild vertigo on elevators. When I get off it feels like I'm still moving up or down and often times have to just stand there for a minute until it passes. My mom also gets dizzy. You just never know what could be causing the fear. I hope for all of you that it's just the fear of the unknown and that Peggy starts feeling more comfortable with it soon.


That’s a very good reminder. Thank you! I also suffer from vertigo, which can be triggered by very mundane situations.


----------



## Misteline

Evelyn hated the elevator at my friend's condo the first few times. Crouching and shaking the whole way and a big rush to get off. I'm sorry to say a couple of times I pulled him over the threshold out of fear that he would get strangled by doors determined to close. Now he's an old pro. It only took a few trips out there. I think it helped that the elevator takes him to one of his favorite people who he always has fun with. We're working on elevator manners now because he wants to rush the doors when they open. My friend lives on an upper floor (25+) so the doors can open a lot without it being our floor. His manners are getting better. Ranna is better behaved, but all Ranna cares about is getting paid! 😆


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Major setback with the elevator today, when the door slid open on our way home, and we came nose-to-nose with a big, barking dog.

After coping beautifully with a long, fun, and _very_ tiring day, this surprise encounter pushed Peggy over the edge. It’s been over an hour and she’s still alerting to every little noise, even with her eyes half-closed.  Might need to dip into our stash of Benadryl.

In better news, we’ve discovered my dad and Peggy make a fabulous team!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Ahhhh! She’s finally sleeping.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The alerting continued through the night until she abruptly stopped and let us sleep from 3:30 to 9:30. Grateful for that, at least.

She then started right back up again.

We’re exhausted and I’ll be honest - my mood is dark. It’s like a switch flipped and she’s behaving exactly as I was afraid she would, albeit still with mostly soft woofs (small mercies).

I don’t understand why we got those excellent first two days! Sunday’s travel day was exhausting and overwhelming for her, and yet she was _fine_. 

Here’s a pic of a very tired, very worried Peggy:










My husband’s going out for the day and I suspect she’ll be watching the door the whole time. But maybe she’ll surprise me? Fingers crossed. I can tell she desperately needs more unbroken sleep.


----------



## Starla

Would switching with your parents so you’re in the travel trailer instead of them help at all?


----------



## fjm

Have you tried the Benadryl? I think I would try to get her settled before it becomes a vicious circle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I took her on a little “adventure” just now, by “accidentally” getting her dryer ball stuck under some furniture. We had to figure out together how to get it out, and the whole time we were doing that, she ignored the sounds of the elevator dinging, people going down the hall, etc.

I’ve also opened the windows to let in boring, repetitive traffic sounds that can act as white noise.

One thing that changed last night was my husband turned off the overhead fan for the first time since we arrived. It was sooooo quiet in here. Maybe too quiet? Peggy’s always at her most alerty when her ears are in charge.

The other thing that may have thrown things off was having my parents’ dog over yesterday. Maybe she is stressed, wondering who will show up next? Especially after that unexpected encounter with the barking dog in the elevator?


----------



## Liz

I agree, Robin, that all of those events could be playing a role. She's also likely responding to your stress.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> Have you tried the Benadryl? I think I would try to get her settled before it becomes a vicious circle.


The only thing holding me back is the fear of getting her even _more_ tired if she still won’t be able to sleep. Think she could fight the Benadryl?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> I agree, Robin, that all of those events could be playing a role. She's also likely responding to your stress.


Yeah, my husband and I have our own cycle, in which I get stressed trying to keep _him_ from getting stressed. I’m glad we got those 6 uninterrupted hours of sleep, as we’re both much calmer today than we were last night. And, as I type this, Peggy is begging for a taste of my pastry. Bad manners, but a good sign.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> Would switching with your parents so you’re in the travel trailer instead of them help at all?


I do wonder if she’d fare better there, but there are loads of dogs at their RV park. Maybe even more than here. And we wouldn’t have the ambient traffic sounds to distract from any of it.

I realized I’ve not been doing her daily training routines she loves so much, so I just did a double session and she is visibly more relaxed. I also brought her to the elevator when I knew my husband was about to arrive in it. That delighted her.  Going to continue to brainstorm ways to break the tension. I’m also going to cut her some slack. I don’t know why my standards for her are so high. My parents were so impressed with her during yesterday’s outing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband just left and she tucked right in. Happy sigh.


----------



## cowpony

I wonder if you are more sensitive to Peggy' behavior because you have seen her when she is in total meltdown. Everyone watching her can see her mood is taking a dip, and she's about to cross the red line. Most people, though, expect her to recover and climb back out of her bad mood. You expect her mood to continue to plunge downwards.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

cowpony said:


> I wonder if you are more sensitive to Peggy' behavior because you have seen her when she is in total meltdown. Everyone watching her can see her mood is taking a dip, and she's about to cross the red line. Most people, though, expect her to recover and climb back out of her bad mood. You expect her mood to continue to plunge downwards.
> View attachment 484233


I love that you made those diagrams, CP.  You’re so right. It’s hard not to fear the worst once you’ve experienced it. I wonder if it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy?


----------



## Rose n Poos

My girls and my boys both were/are alert barkers whenever we travel but it's not as if they were the only ones .

While it would be better if they could tell necessary from unnecessary, especially when not at home, it's very understandable given that they are in (for a while anyhow) unfamiliar territory. They eventually take their cues from us and will quiet when we ask.

Every time we return to the room, cabin, whatever, we tell them that we're home and they start to accustom to the new normal. One time, we changed rooms after deciding to extend our stay in Winter Park and Holly quickly learned that "home" was now a different place. She turned the correct way when asked to "show us home" after her second trip out and back. They weren't necessarily alerting less but were being more quiet about it and would stop sooner. Settling in and doing some "normal" things always helped.

Remo is unhappy at night however and cries in his condo so we've given up trying to keep him crated at night. We cover the bed with our own blanket and he sleeps pretty soundly with us. Neo would stay in normally but FOMO gets him out.

I think that you've tried this some. What might help is to stand near, but not too near, to the elevator and just let her watch the comings and goings for a bit at the elevator and the hallway. The entry to the building is another possibility. Let her see what the commotion is, explain it all to her a la the vending machine. A lot of the reaction is likely related to the fact that she can't see what's causing the noises and smells.

Time and matter-of-factiness are solid tools for Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose, this is so helpful. Thank you! 

Peggy is doing only a single alert each time she hears a noise (and not every noise is triggering her). Generally it’s just a soft woof with her mouth closed. Only very occasionally does she let out a sharp bark.

While it all jangles my nerves, reading about your experience reminds me it’s hardly beyond the realm of acceptable. It’s just that it’s occurring with about ten times the frequency it did the first two days. I don’t like going backwards—I expected her progress to be linear and was overjoyed by the level she started at—but maybe this is all part of the settling-in process.

You’re right that she might need to see the source of some of the sounds. It’s all so normal to me, a city mouse, but I forget this environment is completely foreign to our little country mouse.

Right now she’s resting with her back to the door. I always think that’s a good sign.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Time and matter-of-factiness are solid tools for Peggy.


I should print this out and stick it on the fridge as a reminder.


----------



## Rose n Poos

PeggyTheParti said:


> It was sooooo quiet in here. Maybe too quiet?


I know that I can't sleep without white noise, although I don't alert bark if I hear stuff .
Our bedroom fronts to the street so there's all those sounds, yet we also like to have windows open, even if just a bit. 
So, window a/c unit it is. The fan is enough to offset the erratic outside noise. 

We're redoing the mbr bath and with my sleep schedule I'm banished to the guest room with no cover noise until I remembered the Echo Dot. I moved one to the guest room, enabled some ambient noise skills and that's working well for me.
Maybe something like that could be helpful?


----------



## Starla

Yes for white noise! We’ve used this app for years. In fact, for years, until I got an air filter for their room, we used an old iPad that wouldn’t hold any charge and this app as a noise machine for the kids room. It’s also been a lifesaver in hotels (for ME, but also when traveling with kids and dogs).


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Definitely white noise. I had the ceiling fans on the whole time I lived in an apartment with Annie!! Made a huge difference. 

She's accustomed to you playing movies for her, too, right? Could you leave one running during the day? 

I also wonder.... Maybe the increased barking is her being more comfortable and relaxing into the place?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> She's accustomed to you playing movies for her, too, right? Could you leave one running during the day?
> 
> I also wonder.... Maybe the increased barking is her being more comfortable and relaxing into the place?


I forgot about Turner Classic Movies! Her favourite. Will see if we get it here. If not, I’m sure I can find something.

And I was wondering that, too, if maybe part of settling in for a dog can also mean getting territorial.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I took her down the stairs this afternoon, and someone started clomping down after us. We couldn’t see them, but each step rang out ominously through the stairwell. It was unsettling even for me! Peggy started barking and I got out of there as fast as I could. Unfortunately, the alley we found ourselves in was echoing with the sounds of laughing, shrieking children. And then we turned the corner, straight into a woman carrying a huge stack of pizza boxes. (Kinda weird from a poodle’s perspective.)

This is all making me _really_ grateful for our quiet quarter acre in Washington. 

After that urban adventure, we took an easy walk with my parents, and Peggy’s respect for my dad deepened. They really make a great team! He doesn’t totally understand the treat thing, but he did his best, doling out the occasional pinch of chicken jerky.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Hall noise? Check.
Elevator dinging? Check.
Grumbling motorcycle outside? Check.
Poodle sleeping through it all? CHECK.


----------



## Dechi

I’ve just read your adventure in Canada and I think Peggy is doing very, very well considering the amound of new noises and situations she is going through. Unless you have a dog that has literally been everywhere and seen it all, I don’t think it gets much better than that. Peggy’s reactions are those of a typical, well trained dog and I would even say better than average.

It takes a while for a dog to get used to new sounds, but once they do, the alerting/worrying stops. Since you won’t be there long enough, this won‘t happen with Peggy. This can take months. So I say be happy with what she is giving you, which is a lot. Live in the moment. Savour it. Don’t sweat the small stuff, and it’s all small stuff.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> I’ve just read your adventure in Canada and I think Peggy is doing very, very well considering the amound of new noises and situations she is going through. Unless you have a dog that has literally been everywhere and seen it all, I don’t think it gets much better than that. Peggy’s reactions are those of a typical, well trained dog and I would even say better than average.
> 
> It takes a while for a dog to get used to new sounds, but once they do, the alerting/worrying stops. Since you won’t be there long enough, this won‘t happen with Peggy. This can take months. So I say be happy with what she is giving you, which is a lot. Live in the moment. Savour it. Don’t sweat the small stuff, and it’s all small stuff.


Big hugs, Dechi. I appreciate your wisdom.

She’s not a robot dog (something I have to remind myself sometimes), but she’s doing her very best. And considering the total newness of all this, you’re right - she really is doing quite well.

So grateful we have such a comfortable place to stay and such accommodating hosts.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Dad & Peggy do make a great team. How lucky to have a dog walker.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A very happy poodle.


----------



## Deere

94Magna_Tom said:


> HaHa!! Looks familiar! One of Elroy's favorite games is to rip up paper bags (the ones from the grocery store with handles are his favorites) and cardboard boxes. Luckily, he has no interest in eating the pieces. He also only rips up the things I give him. He leaves the others alone. He rips off a piece, spits it out, rips off a piece, spits it out, etc. I take the pieces away as he progresses.


Ivan does exactly the same thing with cardboard and paper bags. LOL


----------



## fjm

Lovely photos of Peggy and your father - memories to treasure forever.

I too think Peggy is doing extremely well, learning so quickly that all the strange sights and noises are nothing to worry about. I am so glad - had you been constantly worrying about her it would have spoiled this long awaited time with your parents.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> Lovely photos of Peggy and your father - memories to treasure forever.
> 
> I too think Peggy is doing extremely well, learning so quickly that all the strange sights and noises are nothing to worry about. I am so glad - had you been constantly worrying about her it would have spoiled this long awaited time with your parents.


I’m so glad, too. At least I know now that a quiet day can provide a reset for her, even if she does begin to spiral again. Sleep really does seem to be the key. Without it, she can’t relax enough to get it. A bad cycle!

For now, at least, I will avoid activities requiring that we drive from place to place all day. I hope eventually she learns to sleep in the car, but we’re not there yet.

P.S. I’m happy to report she slept allllllll last evening and alllllllll through the night. Hooray! I’m sitting here on the couch at 6:45am, the only one awake. What a treat!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I just held my breath as I heard dog tags jingle down the hall...

Merciful silence from the bedroom. Hallelujah!

I have a newfound compassion for those who must adapt their dogs to apartment life. Gracie lived in all sorts of close quarters from day 1: a third-floor walk-up, a high-rise penthouse, a ground-floor loft... It wasn’t until her senior years that she had her own yard. Much, much easier making _that_ transition!


----------



## SirWinston

Sounds like she is doing so great! I hope the weather improves for you. Such devastation for our fellow Canadians in BC. Stay safe on all fronts!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Another successful day! 










One walk and one hike for Peggy, followed by my first trip to a mall since pre-covid. Shops were bustling, and yet there were so many common-sense public health rules in place....to which people were actually adhering! What a breath of fresh air after what’s felt like 20 months of holding my breath.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Gosh, this makes me happy.










My husband’s not even here. There are loads of city and apartment noises. And she is snoozing soooooo contentedly.

Last night she slept in her crate for the first time in a couple of nights. She ran right in after her bedtime potty, but looked a little miffed as I latched the gate. I covered her crate as usual, and my husband said goodnight to her in the singsong voice he uses every night at home, and then...we waited. It took about 30 seconds, but finally we heard the crunch-crunch of her enjoying her bedtime snack. A quiet celebration ensued. 

She was silent all night except for a single sharp bark at 6am. That’s when the building starts stirring as people take their dogs out before work. Rather than being annoyed by the bark, I choose instead to be pleased that she went right back to sleep and was still curled in a ball when we woke her up a couple of hours later. Huge progress from the anxious Sphinx I found the last time she slept in her crate here!


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Gosh, this makes me happy.
> 
> View attachment 484298
> 
> 
> My husband’s not even here. There are loads of city and apartment noises. And she is snoozing soooooo contentedly.
> 
> Last night she slept in her crate for the first time in a couple of nights. She ran right in after her bedtime potty, but looked a little miffed as I latched the gate. I covered her crate as usual, and my husband said goodnight to her in the singsong voice he uses every night at home, and then...we waited. It took about 30 seconds, but finally we heard the crunch-crunch of her enjoying her bedtime snack. A quiet celebration ensued.
> 
> She was silent all night except for a single sharp bark at 6am. That’s when the building starts stirring as people take their dogs out before work. Rather than being annoyed by the bark, I choose instead to be pleased that she went right back to sleep and was still curled in a ball when we woke her up a couple of hours later. Huge progress from the anxious Sphinx I found the last time she slept in her crate here!


😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Found a P-shaped stick today. I think Peggy liked it.


























We also encountered the most well-behaved blue spoo.  Peggy made a fool out of herself, hopping and barking while I gripped her leash in one hand and my lunch in the other. But instead of being embarrassed, I just tried to imagine Peggy being so well-behaved one day. Sigh. What a dream. The spoo angled her body away from Peggy and stood still and silent before returning to her owner. Very neat to watch.

We then resumed our lunch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(Oops. Peggy told me to mention that SHE was the very good girl when we encountered three hysterical little dogs on our way home. And it’s true. She was. Sorry, Peggy.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Here we go again - exhausted poodle struggling to settle.  Bad timing with everyone in the building starting to come home from work, slamming doors, chatting in the hall, etc. So we put in a load of laundry. The washer and dryer are right by the front door, so they create an excellent noise buffer.

Here’s my husband explaining to Peggy why she has to sleep:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Trying to decide when it might be appropriate to leave Peggy for a few hours in her crate during the day (something she has no problem with back home). We don’t want to rush it and set ourselves back. But we’d really like to go for a walk downtown, eat lunch, explore some shops, do some Christmas shopping, etc.

My parents think we’re nuts for coddling her so much. But we’re trying to see this trip as an investment in future trips. We want a lifetime of travel with Peggy.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Did you bring the camera? and start with just a walk outside the building to see how she does.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Did you bring the camera? and start with just a walk outside the building to see how she does.


Good idea. We cover her crate, so wouldn’t be able to see what’s going on. But at least we could hear if she’s crying.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Trying to decide when it might be appropriate to leave Peggy for a few hours in her crate during the day (something she has no problem with back home). We don’t want to rush it and set ourselves back. But we’d really like to go for a walk downtown, eat lunch, explore some shops, do some Christmas shopping, etc.
> 
> My parents think we’re nuts for coddling her so much. But we’re trying to see this trip as an investment in future trips. We want a lifetime of travel with Peggy.
> 
> View attachment 484351


I really so get this... I'm working toward this at home with my puppy. She's been with us for 6 weeks now but I rushed the process and have had to dial it way back. 
You've got me curiously following your adventures!! I'm rooting for Peggy and you both.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> I really so get this... I'm working toward this at home with my puppy. She's been with us for 6 weeks now but I rushed the process and have had to dial it way back.
> You've got me curiously following your adventures!! I'm rooting for Peggy and you both.


Thank you for saying that. 

I feel like we’re taking one step forward and then a few steps sideways. Peggy’s reactivity to dogs and people is increasingly unpredictable. Sometimes she’s totally fine. Other times her reaction is explosive, albeit mercifully brief. I wish I could see the world through her eyes. 

My husband was very embarrassed today when she lunged, barking, at a woman who was just minding her own business, sitting quietly at a picnic table. It then happened again in the parking garage.

But then she’ll walk by a dozen more people, _no problem_. Where’s the pulling-out-my-hair emoji??


----------



## PeggyTheParti

In better news, she played an extended game of “Find It” today while my parents were over. I thought it was really cool how she focused just like she was at home, despite all the unfamiliar activity around her. My parents were both amused and very impressed. They also commented on how calm she was while we were eating lunch. They especially appreciated that she didn’t get annoying around food, even as we were eating it on our laps. (Although she did try—very politely—to trade a tiny piece of napkin for a bite of my mom’s curry bun. Lol. Can’t blame a girl for trying.)

She was so tired after, she fell asleep like this:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband and Peggy were heading out for morning potty, and there was a lady just _standing_ at the end of the hall. Just....standing there. Staring. My husband was deeply spooked and so was Peggy. She erupted into barks, which he didn’t even try to address. He just said “Let’s go!” and headed in the opposite direction.

It’s really hard, dealing with these non-stop triggers. Like, really really hard. Rule #1 with a reactive dog is to keep them under threshold. Good luck doing that when something or someone is (literally) around every single bend.

Yes, some of the more predictable or repetitive stuff we can work on. For example, it took only three elevator “set-ups” for her to stop alerting to every ding. I just sat her at the elevator, treating her until the door dinged and my husband (jackpot!) emerged. Easy. Now the ding = good feelings.

But the circumstances and stimuli around here are ever-changing. I can’t plan for them all, nor can I avoid them. Plus, almost every dog in and around the building is reactive, and I understand why. It becomes an unbreakable cycle, with them all riling each other up.

Just venting here. Grateful for this space. There have of course been a huge number of wins, too. I’m not oblivious to that. Peggy sat worriedly like this for a few minutes after the hall encounter:










But now she’s sleeping deeply, as the world barks and dings and rumbles around her. I never imagined she’d be so relaxed in the condo, and especially not so quickly. I just wish I could figure out how to get her outside without rehearsing all the drama. At home, we could play in the yard for a few days after a stressful event. Keep things super mellow. Here it just keeps stacking up.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents are coming over to dogsit for a few hours so we can do some shopping. Peggy deserves a day at “home” to continue her morning relaxing.


----------



## Liz

That first picture is hilarious! How is that comfortable???


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> That first picture is hilarious! How is that comfortable???


I asked her the same thing! No answer. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Explaining to Peggy that we were going out for the afternoon, but my parents would take good care of her:










(She did fine. )


----------



## fjm

Oh those eyes! 

I wonder if something like our bang-bang treats might help with the surprises, if she is not so stressed by them as to be unable to eat. Weird things round corners = more space and chicken, over and over again. Given how quickly she has learned to relax and ignore things inside the condo it might help.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> Oh those eyes!
> 
> I wonder if something like our bang-bang treats might help with the surprises, if she is not so stressed by them as to be unable to eat. Weird things round corners = more space and chicken, over and over again. Given how quickly she has learned to relax and ignore things inside the condo it might help.


I’ve been thinking about this. And your flappy-flappy-bang-bang methods helped me get her over the stresses of housepainters and landscapers. The surprises here are just so....surprising. Lol. Does that make sense? And random. The variables feel infinite. And it is often impossible to maintain enough space to keep her far enough under threshold to treat her.

I think a valuable exercise might be to remain stationary and let the surprises come around a corner towards us. With a fixed distance from the corner, that would give us a chance to treat before she enters the orange or red zone. But do you think she’d eventually start to generalize that lesson to more random encounters?

Because when we’re startled by something while walking (like a person “suddenly appearing” from behind a car in the parking garage), she goes straight into the red zone now. It’s instantaneous. All we can do is employ a quick-escape method like a “Let’s go!” u-turn to try and minimize the duration of her response.

Hard to believe this is the same dog my husband was walking through the busy farmer’s market a few weeks ago. But maybe that should encourage us. She can learn and grow. 

I’m finding this really helpful, even as I’m not sure how to apply it in such a densely populated area:









Reactive Dog Training: Tips To Help Your Dog Get Better


Reactive dog training can be challenging. Check out our tips for leash-reactivity and learn how to help reactive dogs calm down.




spiritdogtraining.com





I think I might have to convince my husband to work through the full course when we get home and Peggy’s had a chance to truly decompress. A lot of the techniques we learned in Peggy’s classes. But consistently applying them in the wild is easier said than done!


----------



## SirWinston

PeggyTheParti said:


> flappy-flappy-bang-bang methods


Flappy-flappy-bang-bang? Huh? What fab training method is this?


----------



## Liz

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think a valuable exercise might be to remain stationary and let the surprises come around a corner towards us. With a fixed distance from the corner, that would give us a chance to treat before she enters the orange or red zone. But do you think she’d eventually start to generalize that lesson to more random encounters?


This is how Grisha Stewart teaches Look at That. You are stationary with the dog, and you let whatever stroll by - cars, bikes, skateboarders, kids playing soccer. You can combine it with matwork.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

SirWinston said:


> Flappy-flappy-bang-bang? Huh? What fab training method is this?


Lol. @fjm has a lovely little song she sings to Sophy and Poppy while the window cleaners are working:









Flappy, flappy, bang, bang...


I often think it is just as well I live alone. This morning the window cleaner arrived when I was still in my dressing gown, and I spent the next 20 minutes rubbing the dogs' backs while chanting the "Flappy, flappy, bang, bang" song to distract them from the brush bumping against each of the...




www.poodleforum.com





That inspired my “Use your nose and not your ears’ song:









Our Poodle Songs


Share them here! Time For Potty (to the tune of Frère Jacques) You're a puppy! You're a puppy! Peggy Sue Peggy Sue Let's go out and pee now! Let's go out and pee now! Maybe poo Maybe poo Ignore That Noise Outside, Please (to the tune of Head, Shoulders, Knees, and Toes / London Bridges) Use...




www.poodleforum.com





At home (and now in this temporary home) Peggy is very on edge when her ears are in control. So I distract them with a song while keeping the energy light and fun. Smelly treats and games then engage the nose.

“Bang-bang treats” refers to counter-conditioning, using the example of loud scary noises. Noise = treat, so eventually noise = good feeling.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> This is how Grisha Stewart teaches Look at That. You are stationary with the dog, and you let whatever stroll by - cars, bikes, skateboarders, kids playing soccer. You can combine it with matwork.


It’s super effective and something we still do. We’ll park ourselves on a bench and treat while the world goes by. (Highly highly recommend to anyone who might be reading this while struggling with reactivity.)

We practised at a Starbucks, too, in preparation for this trip. The Starbucks patio is surrounded by a busy parking lot, which we figured was the closest we could get to the sights and sounds of an urban area. But everything just seemed to move so much more slowly at home.  I’m not seeing a lot of generalizing between those experiences and what we’re currently facing.

Although I suppose it did provide a good foundation for things like door slams and dogs barking while we’re inside. She does immediately look to me. I’ve gotta keep reminding myself of the areas in which she’s impressing us. On our disastrous last trip, I’d never have thought this level of relaxation would be possible.


----------



## Liz

PeggyTheParti said:


> We practised at a Starbucks, too, in preparation for this trip. The Starbucks patio is surrounded by a busy parking lot, which we figured was the closest we could get to the sights and sounds of an urban area. But everything just seemed to move so much more slowly at home.  I’m not seeing a lot of generalizing between those experiences and what we’re currently facing.


Ah, I see, that's how you've been doing LAT, you just haven't been doing it in the hallway of a lively downtown apartment building in one of the most beautiful cities in North America. Good learning lesson for anyone following along: dogs do not generalize well. You can practice on a dozen umbrellas, and then someone shows up with a golf umbrella and the dog reacts. C'est la vie avec des caniches. (I muddled my languages for a moment and wrote: c'est la vie _con_ des caniches, lol.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Ah, I see, that's how you've been doing LAT, you just haven't been doing it in the hallway of a lively downtown apartment building in one of the most beautiful cities in North America. Good learning lesson for anyone following along: dogs do not generalize well. You can practice on a dozen umbrellas, and then someone shows up with a golf umbrella and the dog reacts. C'est la vie avec des caniches. (I muddled my languages for a moment and wrote: c'est la vie _con_ des caniches, lol.)


C’est vrai!

As I was typing that, a dog gave a loud, sharp bark _right_ at our door. While Peggy’s been rolling with the more distant hall barks reasonably well, this was a whole new level of provocation.

While I can’t stay ahead of all these triggers, I can reward bounce-back. And Peggy just got a big piece of juicy chicken breast for immediately shaking it off. (Literally. I rewarded her for shaking her body and doing a bow stretch.)


----------



## Johanna

Reading the posts about Peggy's "vacation" experiences makes me grateful that most of my dogs have been show dogs who are accustomed to having strange new things happen. I took Zoe to a dog show when she was about 8 months old that was in a building that had stairs with open metal treads. She was concerned at first, but after 2 or 3 steps she realized it was OK that she could see through the treads to the floor far below. 

So the more your dog has a wide variety of experiences in a variety of places the more self-reliant that dog will be. So take your dog places when you are able to do so. Let him/her walk on unusual surfaces and see unusual things. That way when you have to take your dog to someplace new s/he will take it in stride.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Johanna said:


> Reading the posts about Peggy's "vacation" experiences makes me grateful that most of my dogs have been show dogs who are accustomed to having strange new things happen. I took Zoe to a dog show when she was about 8 months old that was in a building that had stairs with open metal treads. She was concerned at first, but after 2 or 3 steps she realized it was OK that she could see through the treads to the floor far below.
> 
> So the more your dog has a wide variety of experiences in a variety of places the more self-reliant that dog will be. So take your dog places when you are able to do so. Let him/her walk on unusual surfaces and see unusual things. That way when you have to take your dog to someplace new s/he will take it in stride.


I wish I knew how to prepare her for this specific situation. She did fabulously on the big ferry, thanks to the two mini trial runs my husband did with her. And we’ve intentionally introduced her to new sights, sounds, and surfaces over the years, beginning with her fabulous puppy class. She will, for example, step onto an open grate or floating dock without batting an eye.

But taking her from a rural environment to an urban high-rise environment has been a massive leap. She is coping beautifully with strange new things like balconies, but is stressed by all the dogs and strange humans lurking in the hall outside “her” door.

In retrospect, I wish we’d not let covid keep us from travelling when she was younger. I wonder if that might have helped. Or maybe her temperament actually benefited from the stability... So hard to know.

How does Zoe do in hotels in big cities? Did you do anything special to prepare her for this? I don’t want to give up on the possibility of future urban travels.


----------



## Johanna

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wish I knew how to prepare her for this specific situation. She did fabulously on the big ferry, thanks to the two mini trial runs my husband did with her. And we’ve intentionally introduced her to new sights, sounds, and surfaces over the years, beginning with her fabulous puppy class. She will, for example, step onto an open grate or floating dock without batting an eye.
> 
> But taking her from a rural environment to an urban high-rise environment has been a massive leap. She is coping beautifully with strange new things like balconies, but is stressed by all the dogs and strange humans lurking in the hall outside “her” door.
> 
> In retrospect, I wish we’d not let covid keep us from travelling when she was younger. I wonder if that might have helped. Or maybe her temperament actually benefited from the stability... So hard to know.
> 
> How does Zoe do in hotels in big cities? Did you do anything special to prepare her for this? I don’t want to give up on the possibility of future urban travels.


I would have to ask her handler about hotels. I can tell you that she absolutely loved the trips we took with the travel trailer because she got to sleep in the bed with me! 

What is true is that show dogs are usually started out as early as 4 months of age and certainly by six months. Those of us who show realize how important it is to expose potential show dogs to a wide variety of stuff. It's very difficult to take an older dog who has never been anywhere and make a calm, confident show dog out of him/her. It can be done, but it's ever so much easier to accustom a puppy to new sights/sounds/smells. 

I think you are doing a great job with Peggy. She is certainly learning to relax!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Johanna said:


> I would have to ask her handler about hotels. I can tell you that she absolutely loved the trips we took with the travel trailer because she got to sleep in the bed with me!
> 
> What is true is that show dogs are usually started out as early as 4 months of age and certainly by six months. Those of us who show realize how important it is to expose potential show dogs to a wide variety of stuff. It's very difficult to take an older dog who has never been anywhere and make a calm, confident show dog out of him/her. It can be done, but it's ever so much easier to accustom a puppy to new sights/sounds/smells.
> 
> I think you are doing a great job with Peggy. She is certainly learning to relax!


I think a travel trailer might be in our future!

And thank you. I appreciate the encouragement.  Socializing a dog with a stable temperament and no early social deficits is so different from socializing a dog who has been reactive from day 1. I _try_ to keep my expectations in check, but I’m not always successful.

Thankfully she does have an excellent off-switch, so at least we get a break. Last night she slept for about 12 hours, and only got up because we told her to. Lol. Thankful every day that she’s a couch potato at heart.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

So this was a surprise:










We brought Peggy’s bed up from the car when we first arrived, but she’s not used it at all. We tossed it in the corner and kind of forgot about it.

Then my husband sat down to catch up on a little work today, and she walked right over to it, circled a few times, and flopped down.

Back home, she frequently snoozes in her bed while he works. I guess seeing his laptop come out sparked that memory and she was like, “I know what I’m supposed to do now!”

Good reminder how much of her routine has been missing this past week. I bet she was relieved to see him doing something so familiar.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning from Peggy and her dryer ball:










Yesterday was pretty close to perfect. She got to stretch her legs in an empty field, and had no trouble with the people and dogs she encountered after that. Then _lots_ of sleeping before and after a harbour stroll.

This morning my husband said she had her nose to the ground for most of the second half of their potty walk. She was loose and relaxed and happy to be a poodle. Hello, Green Zone!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Can someone explain to Peggy why it was rude to leave a piece of chicken in my slipper?


----------



## Dianaleez

Perhaps it was the 'Princess and the Pea' test with chicken. 

And you passed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A little exploring before dinner with my parents and their fragile chihuahua mix, Molly. Peggy is very sweet with her, but she can get excited. And one excited poodle misstep could = disaster.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

So proud of her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy enjoys the balcony more than I do. 










(Don’t worry. We never let her out there alone. My husband was sitting in the sun, in a lawn chair. Her face is saying, “Um. Why are you bugging us?”)


----------



## fjm

She hid chicken for you to find? The very best thing in all the world?? Wow!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I hate that we can’t protect her from all the unpredictability around here. I think that’s the fuel on the reactivity fire—not being able to show her that we’ve got her back.

Like yesterday before dinner, when she was peeing and an unleashed dog came running out of nowhere and started barking in her face. (The owner was on his phone, totally oblivious.) Or last night, my husband opened the door to the lobby and they came face-to-face with two huge barking dogs being held back by a single person.

Peggy did fine after both encounters, but this morning she’s on high alert, even barking and lunging at a dog who was _across the street._

I don’t remember it being like this in Toronto, but maybe that’s because I could just pick Gracie up?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy has a new favourite movie.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Keeping ourselves entertained while my husband’s on a hike.


----------



## Oonapup

Um, yes please Peggy gifs!!


----------



## Puppy Love

I don’t remember it being like this in Toronto, but maybe that’s because I could just pick Gracie up.

To me, it seems like there are a lot of dog owners these days who are not learning anything about their dogs and aren't even bothering to train the basics. They take the dogs out in public and they are being pulled by them, if they meet someone along the way the dogs jump all over people. There is a man where we live that lets his pitbull off-leash daily. It almost knocked my six-foot-tall son down when it ran up and jumped on him. And it has already attacked more than one other dog. I just think common sense ain't so common anymore.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oonapup said:


> Um, yes please Peggy gifs!!


She wants to know why I’m interrupting her Turner Classic Movies.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Puppy Love said:


> I don’t remember it being like this in Toronto, but maybe that’s because I could just pick Gracie up.
> 
> To me, it seems like there are a lot of dog owners these days who are not learning anything about their dogs and aren't even bothering to train the basics. They take the dogs out in public and they are being pulled by them, if they meet someone along the way the dogs jump all over people. There is a man where we live that lets his pitbull off-leash daily. It almost knocked my six-foot-tall son down when it ran up and jumped on him. And it has already attacked more than one other dog. I just think common sense ain't so common anymore.


We did have some unfortunate instances in Toronto, all involving big off-leash dogs. She was chased by a Rhodesian Ridgeback and literally picked up by a Husky. But that was spread out over years. Peggy’s having half a dozen encounters a _day_. And Gracie was so much easier to comfort and protect.

Sigh.

We’ll just keep controlling the things we can and coping as best we can with the things we can’t.


----------



## Johanna

PeggyTheParti said:


> Can someone explain to Peggy why it was rude to leave a piece of chicken in my slipper?


I had no success explaining to a greyhound that under my pillow was not the place to store the sweet rolls she stole. So I doubt Peggy will agree that your slipper is not a good place to store chicken.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> She wants to know why I’m interrupting her Turner Classic Movies.
> 
> View attachment 484542


This one is so useful! 🤣


----------



## Rose n Poos

PeggyTheParti said:


> I hate that we can’t protect her from all the unpredictability around here.


Many of the encounters you describe would take even unflappable dogs aback. Try not to be so hard on yourself for not doing the impossible .



PeggyTheParti said:


> she was peeing and an unleashed dog came running out of nowhere and started barking in her face.





PeggyTheParti said:


> my husband opened the door to the lobby and they came face-to-face with two huge barking dogs


The important thing is that she seems to be reacting less to the individual incidents and dogs, and is reclaiming her calm after the incident.

It's only just over a week for her, for this barrage of new and not always pleasant experiences. I think she's doing really well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Many of the encounters you describe would take even unflappable dogs aback. Try not to be so hard on yourself for not doing the impossible .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is that she seems to be reacting less to the individual incidents and dogs, and is reclaiming her calm after the incident.
> 
> It's only just over a week for her, for this barrage of new and not always pleasant experiences. I think she's doing really well.


Love your reminders, Rose. Thank you. I shared this post with my husband, to help him keep things in perspective.

No question, this trip is going a thousand times better than we hoped.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> This one is so useful! 🤣


Lol! She’s so animated. Born to be a gif star.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We piled into my parents’ travel trailer to celebrate American Thanksgiving in Canada. At the last minute we decided on Chinese food. I’m gonna be full for a week.










Peggy was the perfect guest.


----------



## fjm

Peggy is doing so amazingly well on this trip. It would be impressive in any dog her age, but is especially so in a dog that has had Covid restrictions in place through so many of her formative months. You've done a wonderful job, all three of you!


----------



## Minie

PeggyTheParti said:


> Can someone explain to Peggy why it was rude to leave a piece of chicken in my slipper?
> 
> View attachment 484486


In you she trusts


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> Peggy is doing so amazingly well on this trip. It would be impressive in any dog her age, but is especially so in a dog that has had Covid restrictions in place through so many of her formative months. You've done a wonderful job, all three of you!


Brought a tear to my eye, @fjm. Thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Eight years ago, my husband bought a little Kong pig for Gracie in Morro Bay, California. She was never very interested in it, so we donated it to her “brother” (my parents’ dog) Tucker. Tucker eventually passed away and the pig got tucked away in a cupboard.

Last night, Peggy found it.

It was love at first sight.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy had a wonderful afternoon at the park. There were dogs—both leashed and off-leash—coming from alllllll directions, and her social skills were top notch. She even had a play session with a doodle. There was no growling. No frantic barking. No reactivity at all. Just a very happy poodle. And she had no trouble chilling out quietly while we enjoyed a picnic lunch.




























Then it was back to my parents’ trailer to warm up with some coffee and pie.



















The neatest part of today was how she showed off all the skills we worked on in her puppy and adolescent classes, and in her weekly play group. When she saw a dog she desperately wanted to meet, she plopped into a sit. We had no trouble recalling her from play. It’s like everything just clicked.

Amazing what she’s capable of when her brain isn’t fried with cortisol.


----------



## Streetcar

No one could ask for better than this, and clearly, sweet Peggy is enjoying her holiday 😄😀😊💞💓🤩!!! Could I please ask what are those delicious looking things you all were eating during your picnic today?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Streetcar said:


> No one could ask for better than this, and clearly, sweet Peggy is enjoying her holiday 😄😀😊💞💓🤩!!! Could I please ask what are those delicious looking things you all were eating during your picnic today?


Caribbean Roti! My absolute favourite.  And I agree, Peggy really is enjoying her holiday now. I’m prepared for more setbacks, but I can tell she loves being part of a bigger pack.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband took Peggy for a romp this morning while I caught up on a little sleep:
























Now she’s watching Christmas movies:










Lots of rest is important, yes. But the off-leash romps have been the secret ingredient.


----------



## Streetcar

PeggyTheParti said:


> Caribbean Roti! My absolute favourite.  And I agree, Peggy really is enjoying her holiday now. I’m prepared for more setbacks, but I can tell she loves being part of a bigger pack.


Thank you 😊! I had to look up Caribbean Roti, and now I need some 😋!

It's great how at ease Peggy is with another pup around.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Streetcar said:


> Thank you 😊! I had to look up Caribbean Roti, and now I need some 😋!
> 
> It's great how at ease Peggy is with another pup around.


I had sooooo many roti options in the Toronto area. It’s one of the things I miss most. Indian roti is also incredible. Sadly, my favourite Caribbean and Indian roti shops have closed down in the years since I moved away. I like to think they’re still there waiting for me. 

And yes, it really is great! I loved watching her play so joyously with that doodle yesterday. And she seems to really like sitting with my parents’ little dog, Molly, even if she doesn’t understand why Molly won’t play with her.

We’ve been so focused on managing her reactivity around the apartment building, we almost forgot how dog social she is. That’s something we invested a lot of time into as she was growing up.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy brought me a dish towel while I was watching TV.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Time to do the dishes!🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A full day for Peggy!


































































She was actually sleeping in this position:


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Peggy has grown up so nicely! What a beautiful adventure she got to go on!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MaizieFrosty said:


> Peggy has grown up so nicely! What a beautiful adventure she got to go on!


She has surprised us in so many wonderful ways. Just don’t let her skip a nap!!


----------



## Little Milo

Such beautiful pictures! What a lucky girl.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> A full day for Peggy!
> 
> View attachment 484794
> 
> View attachment 484801
> 
> View attachment 484802
> 
> View attachment 484798
> 
> View attachment 484799
> 
> View attachment 484800
> 
> View attachment 484797
> 
> View attachment 484796
> 
> 
> She was actually sleeping in this position:
> 
> View attachment 484795


Beautiful pictures Robin! I love the one with the ducks on the foggy lake (pond?)!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Beautiful pictures Robin! I love the one with the ducks on the foggy lake (pond?)!


She had a whole conversation with those ducks. It was so funny. I wish I got video.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> She had a whole conversation with those ducks. It was so funny. I wish I got video.


She does look very attentive to them!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> She does look very attentive to them!


Just when she first saw them, but I’m sure she’d have plunged into that water if we’d let her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I dunno, guys.... Think she’s comfortable here?

8:15pm









9:45pm


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She does look content! I wish I could be so comfortable!


----------



## fjm

Peggy, I need a bit of that relax! Can you bottle it?


----------



## cowpony

I was thinking about Peggy's reactivity in the context of a stray cat I rescued years ago. This cat was a timid, skittish little thing. I lived in two apartments with her before moving into a house. It was quite remarkable how much calmer she became when we no longer had neighbors. She started sleeping on window ledges, which she had never done before. She didn't even mind when the business next door noisily emptied the dumpster on the property line 20 feet from her favorite window nook. I think the constant background noise of kids, stereos, TVs, vacuums, etc. was much more draining for her than I'd recognized in the two years she had to live with it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

cowpony said:


> I was thinking about Peggy's reactivity in the context of a stray cat I rescued years ago. This cat was a timid, skittish little thing. I lived in two apartments with her before moving into a house. It was quite remarkable how much calmer she became when we no longer had neighbors. She started sleeping on window ledges, which she had never done before. She didn't even mind when the business next door noisily emptied the dumpster on the property line 20 feet from her favorite window nook. I think the constant background noise of kids, stereos, TVs, vacuums, etc. was much more draining for her than I'd recognized in the two years she had to live with it.


Yeah, it’s like a cup that can overflow with too much stimuli. As an introvert, I find it all rather relatable.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Well we’re back home in Washington!

We were up early this morning, with Peggy first protesting my efforts to strip the bed, and then curling up into a sad little ball on the floor when we packed up her couch blankets.

















She handled customs and the ferry line fine, with dogs and people coming from all directions for about 90 minutes, but she _desperately_ wanted to sleep. Look at that sloppy puppy sit. Lol.










And then it was ferry time! Which apparently Peggy thinks is no big deal. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯































So proud of our international traveller.


----------



## Dianaleez

I agree with Ms. P, the trip home is always less fun.


----------



## Little Milo

I wish I looked so elegant after a day of packing and traveling across international borders. You rock, Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love this gif because I can see her nose working and her ears blowing in the breeze










It was a pretty smooth ride at the back of the ship today, but the bow was another story.










I have no idea why she was so relaxed during both crossings. A Peggy mystery!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

One more:










THAT is how you walk a dog past another dog when you can’t get more distance. 👏👏👏 Peggy barely bothered to lift her head because their momentum was forward and non-confrontational. The human was in total control. Bonus: Her body was positioned between the two dogs.


----------



## Liz

I love when you see real dog people out in the wild!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She’s still so exhausted from traveling, she can’t even be bothered to beg.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

In just two weeks, I forgot what it’s like to try and entertain Peggy all day.  Here she is, begging me to hold her bully stick.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes it takes a while to figure out what she really wants...
































Success!


----------



## Oonapup

That stare/blink is very familiar... Oona often adds growl/moans to insist she really means it (whatever 'it' is in the moment). I'm convinced that she thinks we can read her mind because we get it right enough of the time.


----------



## Little Milo

🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She got her morning scratches from me, so now it’s on to my husband.


----------



## BennieJets

I am obsessed with your Peggy GIFS! So much fun! How do you make them?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> I am obsessed with your Peggy GIFS! So much fun! How do you make them?


I use an old app, which is pretty glitchy. I’d suggest googling “gif maker apps” and choose the one that works best for you and your device.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The view from breakfast...


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> I use an old app, which is pretty glitchy. I’d suggest googling “gif maker apps” and choose the one that works best for you and your device.


As they say, "there's an app for that!" Gosh, I'm not even that old and sometimes I'm still amazed at what one can accomplish with a phone. Thanks PtP!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The struggle not to steal the dish towel...










Time for a distraction!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Does your poodle like toilet paper rolls?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She was extremely interested in the Christmas table cloth I was putting in the laundry basket.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Does your poodle like toilet paper rolls?
> 
> View attachment 485065


Of course he does! They only last about a minute nowadays 😂.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy mornings.


----------



## Asta's Mom

No chewing up toilet cores or anything else without permission. I think I will try and use for a reward after reading other responses.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

What’s more Velcro than Velcro? Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The freshest, most lovely December day calls for zoomies!


----------



## Dianaleez

Has the change of light impacted her zooming time? 

Normie has moved his zooms up to before our dinner instead of after. I think he's happy to have had his dinner and the darker sky is signaling that it's time to use up all the excess poodley energy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> Has the change of light impacted her zooming time?
> 
> Normie has moved his zooms up to before our dinner instead of after. I think he's happy to have had his dinner and the darker sky is signaling that it's time to use up all the excess poodley energy.


I’ve found she doesn’t really need evening zoomies anymore. But she definitely demands her evening training session earlier. In fact, she’s asking for it as I type this.....at 3:40pm.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

It’s been a while since Peggy had a play date. She had fun catching up with her pal, Jasper, and we had fun catching up with Jasper’s human. Will be forever grateful to Peggy’s trainer for connecting us to so many great people.

































And what a beautiful, blustery December day. My parents were somewhere out there, on their way over from Victoria:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Awwe! Peggy and Jasper together makes for a great day!


----------



## Johanna

PeggyTheParti said:


> She had a whole conversation with those ducks. It was so funny. I wish I got video.


I am amazed that she did not attempt to retrieve one of the ducks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Johanna said:


> I am amazed that she did not attempt to retrieve one of the ducks.


Would be very interesting to see what she’d do without our intervention! I wonder if she’d plunge right into the pond...

We’ve practiced her recall a fair bit around seagulls, but these ducks were much more exciting to her.


----------



## fjm

My sister was once lent a very beautiful house in the country to house-sit, complete with duck pond. The idyll lasted all of 15 minutes, then Chloe, her spoo, discovered the ducks. Sister was up to her armpits ploughing through muddy, weedy water trying to grab Chloe's tail while Clo pursued ducks like a turbo-charged alligator! Chloe spent the rest of the fortnight with my parents...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Every day she offers me something, sometimes multiple somethings. Today it’s my favourite Christmas tea towel.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents are here with their elderly chihuahua mix, Molly, who Peggy doesn’t seem to understand is not a suitable playmate.

I brought out one of Gracie’s tiny old beds, so Molly would have a safe space on the couch. But Molly decided she preferred my dad’s lap, and then this happened...


















Hard to capture with our big ol’ poodle crammed into it, but that bed is _small_.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For perspective, here’s Gracie in that same bed:


----------



## fjm

I love the rapport between Peggy and your father - she is so obviously happy to see him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> I love the rapport between Peggy and your father - she is so obviously happy to see him.


He is a dog magnet. Always has been. It’s really quite remarkable to watch. I’m not sure I’ve ever actually heard him call a dog over, but they all want to be as close to him as possible.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents are watching Peggy this weekend and have been sending me photo updates.

Looking pretty relaxed:










Peggy just stared at the TV this morning until my mom remembered to put on a movie for her:










They took her to their campsite for a few hours today, and she quickly claimed the bed in their travel trailer:


----------



## Liz

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy just stared at the TV this morning until my mom remembered to put on a movie for her:


This cracked me up


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current view:










Sandwiched between my dad and my husband, Peggy couldn’t be happier.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My fuzzy girl ❤


----------



## Johanna

fjm said:


> My sister was once lent a very beautiful house in the country to house-sit, complete with duck pond. The idyll lasted all of 15 minutes, then Chloe, her spoo, discovered the ducks. Sister was up to her armpits ploughing through muddy, weedy water trying to grab Chloe's tail while Clo pursued ducks like a turbo-charged alligator! Chloe spent the rest of the fortnight with my parents...


That reminds me of an incident at a Poodle Club of America show many years ago. The show was held that year at an equine facility that included a duck pond. I watched as a big white standard poodle immaculately groomed in full show coat leapt off the table and went after a duck. Owner/handler was in hot pursuit, but too late. I thought it was hilarious, but that's because it was not my dog. I did have the sense to clip a lead to my standard poodle's collar and secure it to the leg of the grooming table just in case he decided to commit the cardinal sin of jumping off the table. It is to the eternal credit of how well behaved poodles are that only one broke the table rule.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Demonstrating her scratch board for my parents:










Love that little tail wag!

This thing is still an invaluable tool in our home between groomings. And my parents got _such_ a kick out of it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A little begging to start the day. She insists she loves eggnog lattes, despite never having actually tasted an eggnog latte.


----------



## Misteline

PeggyTheParti said:


> A little begging to start the day. She insists she loves eggnog lattes, despite never having actually tasted an eggnog latte.
> 
> View attachment 485528


As far as _you_ know. It is slowly becoming clear Peggy has a full and complex private life when not supervising your family. She posts on the forum, reads hitchhikers guide, and perhaps she acquires and consumes delicious eggnog lattes. 

Unfortunately since she apparently isn't sharing her eggnog lattes you are correct in not sharing yours. Fair is fair Peggy, can't have it both ways. Perhaps you need to present your owner with a damp paper towel scrap and clean the slate?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy and Jasper had a delightful play date in today’s sunshine. My parents came to watch, which made it extra fun.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Before:










After:


----------



## Misteline

Decided not to leave extra length on the face? She's beautiful regardless. Miss Peggy Sue boo boo bee Doo!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Misteline said:


> Decided not to leave extra length on the face? She's beautiful regardless. Miss Peggy Sue boo boo bee Doo!


I ended up leaving it up to our groomer. I told her I’d enjoy a little fluff, but my priority was clean lips and clean eyes. So she opted for a full shave.

I’m happy with it.


----------



## Dogs4Life

What a beauty!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dogs4Life said:


> What a beauty!


I think this is the longest her hair’s been since she was a puppy. So fluffy!


----------



## Dechi

Who runs faster, the collie friend or Peggy ? Oh, and I love Peggy’s new do !


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Ooooh! So fluffy! And I love a shaved face! She looks so beautiful🤩!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> Who runs faster, the collie friend or Peggy ? Oh, and I love Peggy’s new do !


Hmmm. Hard to say. I think they’re very evenly matched. They each take turns being the chaser.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband just left for a hike without the poodle...


----------



## Dogs4Life

Just let her know that she's too pretty to get dirty right now. 

P.S. I really love that big ornament?/floor decoration on the right!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dogs4Life said:


> Just let her know that she's too pretty to get dirty right now.
> 
> P.S. I really love that big ornament?/floor decoration on the right!


Isn’t it magnificent?? Costco!!!! I’ve had my eye on it all season, and when I saw there was just one left, I had to go for it. The box is MASSIVE. Lol. Still giggling at the memory of my husband’s face when I brought it out of the truck.


----------



## Dianaleez

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband just left for a hike without the poodle...
> 
> View attachment 485627


That can't be right. Surely he'll be right back with doughnuts for all.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love that Peggy gets so cozy when she’s chewing...
























.....even though today she wandered away and left a disgusting bully stick in my lap.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I asked my husband to draw a little family portrait for us to send to friends and family on Christmas. An hour later...










❤


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> I asked my husband to draw a little family portrait for us to send to friends and family on Christmas. An hour later...
> 
> View attachment 485662
> 
> 
> ❤


This is THEE CUTEST!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Very nice job! Now your immortal!


----------



## Johanna

Peggy looks so elegant groomed for Christmas. Bet she'd really like some eggnog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A very happy poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She was so good at hiking with my parents, but would always check back in with me.  It was so cute watching her try to keep “the pack” together.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy looks huge next to my tiny mom! Love that happy tail.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I was thinking she looks so big! Beautiful pics of your girl and your home!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Oh, and your hubby is a talented artist!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

That last picture of Peggy peering over the dead tree it sooooo cute! 🤩


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> That last picture of Peggy peering over the dead tree it sooooo cute! 🤩


Just making sure I was still there.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oh, and your hubby is a talented artist!


I wish he’d do more poodle stuff! Maybe even sell some of it. I was thinking it would be fun if he created a template for t-shirts, mugs, etc. that could be personalized with a poodle’s cut and colour.


----------



## Rose n Poos

🎶Peek-a-Poo,🎶 Where are you?🎶


----------



## Streetcar

PeggyTheParti said:


> She was so good at hiking with my parents, but would always check back in with me.  It was so cute watching her try to keep “the pack” together.
> 
> View attachment 485713
> 
> View attachment 485716
> 
> View attachment 485717
> 
> View attachment 485718
> 
> View attachment 485719
> 
> View attachment 485715
> 
> View attachment 485714
> 
> View attachment 485712


Born managers, they are 🥰😍🤩❤!!!


----------



## Streetcar

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wish he’d do more poodle stuff! Maybe even sell some of it. I was thinking it would be fun if he created a template for t-shirts, mugs, etc. that could be personalized with a poodle’s cut and colour.


Sign me up 😊!!


----------



## Misteline

As you know I collect enamel pins! But I hear the start up cost for those is kind of high, so I would make an exception and accept buttons.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The face of a poodle who thinks everyone should just go back to bed, please.


----------



## Misteline

Peggy is just so pretty, and everytime I look at her I get this craving for cookies and cream ice cream.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mornings with Peggy: No-I-Don’t-Want-To-Hold-Your Bully-Stick Edition....


----------



## Dianaleez

aka, my arm is tired and I'm trying to read the news and I'm drinking coffee.

followed by: OK but quick!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Interrupting her morning nap...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy got to spend time with two of her favourites today: Jasper the collie and my dad.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy is having a very merry Christmas! I expect she’ll spend the rest of the day asking us all, one after another, to hold her braided bully stick. Absolutely disgusting, but a massive hit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## Looniesense

Merry Christmas. The last photo is my favourite.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This photo pretty much sums up where we’re at now:









What a day! What a joy to celebrate with my parents again after last year’s forced separation. And what a good girl Peggy is. She even brought me this very sharp piece of a clip I broke while hanging Christmas cards last night:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She is precious! These types of things can be dangerous. Good thing she just brings them to you. I'm lucky too! Elroy never eats non food items, but he doesn't bring them to me like Peggy does either. Do you train that, or does she just do it?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> She is precious! These types of things can be dangerous. Good thing she just brings them to you. I'm lucky too! Elroy never eats non food items, but he doesn't bring them to me like Peggy does either. Do you train that, or does she just do it?


If Elroy just leaves them alone, that’s the best case scenario. Even picking up a found object up can be dangerous, depending on what it is.

But since Peggy has a history of not only eating non-food items, but also guarding them, I have taught her that GREAT things happen if she brings them to me. 

We also work on an automatic “leave-it,” so that if I drop something on the ground in front of her, she doesn’t automatically assume it’s hers. In this case, she was already in bed when I broke the clip. I searched and searched for the missing piece and eventually gave up. She found it by herself the next day, during all the Christmas morning excitement. Sooooooo glad she didn’t swallow it


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We had a white Christmas and then it got even whiter! Slept through a massive power outage and woke up to a winter wonderland.


----------



## eeeeeek

How deep is the snow for you?
Hope you're doing okay with the power outages...I live in Oregon in a place that usually doesn't get snow but there's about 6-7 in. of snow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

eeeeeek said:


> How deep is the snow for you?
> Hope you're doing okay with the power outages...I live in Oregon in a place that usually doesn't get snow but there's about 6-7 in. of snow.


I’m guessing about 6 inches? The forecast said 1/2” and even that can be problematic around here. But it looks like the city added some plows after our freak snowstorm a few years ago. After that storm, the only way we could get to a store was snowshoe!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

eeeeeek said:


> How deep is the snow for you?
> Hope you're doing okay with the power outages...I live in Oregon in a place that usually doesn't get snow but there's about 6-7 in. of snow.


This photo of my husband shoveling the driveway shows the depth better:









A lot of people are still without power, including my parents. They tried to get propane on Christmas Eve, but no luck.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> We had a white Christmas and then it got even whiter! Slept through a massive power outage and woke up to a winter wonderland.
> 
> View attachment 486051


Wow! Unless you're in the mountains, that's a lot of snow for your area! Looks like it should be here (Northeast)! Enjoy!


----------



## Dogs4Life

I hope Peggy enjoys it! My first 2 dogs loved snow, and it was so much fun watching them play in it. Now I enjoy looking at it, but not shoveling it or driving in it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Wow! Unless you're in the mountains, that's a lot of snow for your area! Looks like it should be here (Northeast)! Enjoy!


We’re very close to the mountains, but only at about 300’. Just learned 10” have fallen so far, with more coming down as I type. The forecast changes every time I look.




Dogs4Life said:


> I hope Peggy enjoys it! My first 2 dogs loved snow, and it was so much fun watching them play in it. Now I enjoy looking at it, but not shoveling it or driving in it!


Peggy thinks it’s fun for a quick frolic, but within minutes she’s begging to go back inside. Kinda like my husband. Lol. They make a good team.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> We’re very close to the mountains, but only at about 300’. Just learned 10” have fallen so far, with more coming down as I type. The forecast changes every time I look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy thinks it’s fun for a quick frolic, but within minutes she’s begging to go back inside. Kinda like my husband. Lol. They make a good team.
> 
> View attachment 486086


And they each have the same blanket! Cute!


----------



## Porkchop

I’m happy you got to spend Christmas with your family this year. Those pictures are adorable. I also couldn’t help but notice your husband repping Wisconsin and Canada on Christmas. 

I hope your parents are doing ok without power and its not too cold.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> I’m happy you got to spend Christmas with your family this year. Those pictures are adorable. I also couldn’t help but notice your husband repping Wisconsin and Canada on Christmas.
> 
> I hope your parents are doing ok without power and its not too cold.


Those socks are actually Roots socks from our recent trip to BC. But my husband has decided they’re his Packers socks. 

And my parents’ power is back on. Phew! Some are still without. Today they’re on a mission to get propane.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy was thrilled to find a ball in the snow.


----------



## Sroodle8

She is beautiful! I love that last photo.


----------



## Porkchop

Peggy is most definitely beautiful 🤩. 
Is that a snowball being chomped in the second to last pic? Looks like a fun time!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Porkchop said:


> Peggy is most definitely beautiful 🤩.
> Is that a snowball being chomped in the second to last pic? Looks like a fun time!


Lol yes! I alternate between two toys when we play fetch. But the ball was the only toy she dug out of the snow.....so I had to improvise.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current situation:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Current situation:
> 
> View attachment 486230
> 
> View attachment 486229


Same one? How long does one last her? Elroy's never tried the braided ones yet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Same one? How long does one last her? Elroy's never tried the braided ones yet.


Peggy really likes them, but maybe that’s just because they’re new and interesting.

The first one lasted a couple of days. The next one split into three skinny pieces and went really fast. She’s just finishing the last one now and I will not be buying more until the next special occasion.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My mom’s little shadow...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy really likes them, but maybe that’s just because they’re new and interesting.
> 
> The first one lasted a couple of days. The next one split into three skinny pieces and went really fast. She’s just finishing the last one now and I will not be buying more until the next special occasion.


Elroy goes thru a medium thick 12" bully stick in two ½ hour sessions. They are really good for keeping them busy, but darn! They are so expensive! I've recently added freeze dried beef cheeks to his durable chew arsenal. For the same $5, he gets maybe 3-4 hours chew time!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Her coat is so cloud-like right now. And those eyes... Always those eyes. Oh how I love her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This Kong ball makes a great bully stick holder:


----------



## Dianaleez

PeggyTheParti said:


> Her coat is so cloud-like right now. And those eyes... Always those eyes. Oh how I love her.
> 
> View attachment 486258


I was thinking about this picture today as Normie and I were walking. It's so affirming to have a dog mirror back the love we're giving them. Plus, they cuddle so well!


----------



## Streetcar

Oh...your cake! Peggy is precious and you get such lovely photos of her.
Your cake reminds me of my grandmother's dish pattern 💞💞!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy New Year from this party animal!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Time for a walk before the rain washes the last of the snow away!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Yesterday we celebrated the new year with a play date. They’re constantly giving each other little licks.


----------



## Liz

Those little licks! I've never seen this behavior from Mia before, but she and Eddie do them every time we get together. It's so intriguing to discover a new behavior at 11.5 years old.


----------



## Spottytoes

PeggyTheParti said:


> Time for a walk before the rain washes the last of the snow away!
> View attachment 486402
> View attachment 486407
> View attachment 486406
> View attachment 486405
> View attachment 486403
> View attachment 486404


I love these pictures. I’m a big fan of talking walking pictures. I have many pictures of family with me behind them. My favorites are ones where my husband is walking and holding the hands of my grandchildren. I need to get more dog walking pictures.😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Those little licks! I've never seen this behavior from Mia before, but she and Eddie do them every time we get together. It's so intriguing to discover a new behavior at 11.5 years old.


Jasper did it so often to Peggy, she finally started doing it back. I wonder if Eddie convinced Mia, too. 

I understand it’s an appeasement gesture.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> I love these pictures. I’m a big fan of talking walking pictures. I have many pictures of family with me behind them. My favorites are ones where my husband is walking and holding the hands of my grandchildren. I need to get more dog walking pictures.😊


I love hanging back to take pictures, although Peggy finds it a little confusing. In the fourth pic, my husband was getting ready to release her so she could race back to me for a check-in.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Someone stepped in a big poop while playing in the snowy backyard this morning.  She’s been very subdued ever since, even before we realized what had happened. Poor little poopy foot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just doing a little brushing on the dining room table.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Of all the things she’s ever brought me, this is by far the most precious: A piece that fell from the advent calendar my mom made while pregnant with me.


----------



## Spottytoes

PeggyTheParti said:


> Someone stepped in a big poop while playing in the snowy backyard this morning.  She’s been very subdued ever since, even before we realized what had happened. Poor little poopy foot.
> 
> View attachment 486478


Tell Peggy that every dog experiences “poopy foot” at some point in their doggy life. Tell her she’s not alone. Humans sometimes get “poopy foot” too! 😉🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Goodbye, Little Peggy.  Always such a sad day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She came straight in from her morning walk and did this. Reminding me of all the work I still have to do?


----------



## Dianaleez

nag nag nag. Lighten up, Peggy Sue.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Wow! She took the lights down and coiled them up! Nice job Peggy👍! Well Robin, fair is fair! It's your turn now! 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I dared to leave her side for five minutes....










“Never do that again.”


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

😂🤣🤯!


----------



## Misteline

Ah, but did you finish all your chores?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Misteline said:


> Ah, but did you finish all your chores?


She’s happy I packed up all the Christmas lights so she could fully claim this blanket.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

First she tried to grab a mouthful of needles. Then she pranced around with part of the Christmas tree stand. Now she’s got her head in my lap, pleading for a head massage. Poodles.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

After washing the Christmas tree stand, I came back to this:










¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She's still got the spirit!🎄


----------



## Misteline

She has an excellent eye for color, knowing that green goes with red.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy only wanted naps and head massages today...










Until I asked if she wanted to go to the beach:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love making our poodle this happy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looks like a great day for the three of you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Bad girl for stealing a bag of Goldfish crackers or good girl for giving them back?


----------



## fjm

She was just saving them for you - they might have swum away had she not been on the watch!


----------



## Misteline

Clearly she is concerned you aren't eating enough and is presenting you with a different kind of human kibble because you are too picky for hers.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

When staring doesn’t convince the human to play...


















Try staring with a toy.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Happy is much less subtle and simply thrusts the toy into my lap.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Happy is much less subtle and simply thrusts the toy into my lap.


Ha! Good, clear communication, Happy.  Peggy’s next step would have been bumping me with it. But I gave in and took her outside for some fetch.

20 minutes later...










Success!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Morning poodle, watching the sky for birds.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Turning into one of _those_ days, where I can practically hear her moaning, “I’m boo-ooored.....”


----------



## fjm

In our family that's known as the "When are you going to start tap dancing?" look - AKA "I'm BORED - do something fun!".


----------



## Misteline

I love the wooly texture you can see in Peggy's coat in some pictures. She's always reminded me of a lamb. Miss Peggy Sue Bo Peep if you please. 😆


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> In our family that's known as the "When are you going to start tap dancing?" look - AKA "I'm BORED - do something fun!".


Often followed by “Okay, well if _you’re_ not going to do something fun, _I_ will!”

Cue mischief.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Misteline said:


> I love the wooly texture you can see in Peggy's coat in some pictures. She's always reminded me of a lamb. Miss Peggy Sue Bo Peep if you please. 😆


I think that’s mostly a result of my atrocious grooming skills.  But I agree, she does have lovely sheepy vibes. She has a gorgeous, dense coat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I discovered a mat on one of Peggy’s ears today, so I decided to do a little home grooming. You might recall I am a _terrible_ home groomer, but I want to keep trying. 

Before pic:










After:










I took off a bunch of ear fluff and attempted to balance out the new length with a trial run of my new curved shears. I give myself a solid......C-.  Peggy, on the other hand, gets an A+ for being an awesome, patient girl.

I rewarded her with a quick play session:
































And then it was back to the dining room table for a little tail shaping:










She sees her pro groomer at the end of the month. I am torn on how much fluff to keep, since I’m so bad at maintaining it. We love how soft she is, but my number 1 goal will always be Peggy’s comfort.


----------



## Misteline

I think you grade yourself too harshly, Peggy still looks adorable and I would give you at least a B.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Misteline said:


> I think you grade yourself too harshly, Peggy still looks adorable and I would give you at least a B.


Peggy says, “Please don’t encourage her.”


----------



## Liz

How's Peggy managing the cold?


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Nice job! Annie's topknot looks far worse right now. I think blended topknots are a lot easier to scissor than the rounded helmet type. Let me know if you ever figure then out - I haven't. 

As for tail - that's the fastest thing to scissor IMO. Comb tail fur to the end of the tail. Hold onto the end of the tail with your hand, like squeezing a bike handle, with the end of the tail itself inside your hand, protected to flatten the fur. Clip the fur straight across at the edge of your hand 'guard'. 

Then comb the fur backwards to the shaved area, flatten it again with one hand about half an inch past the end of the shaved part. Using straights, cut a line around the edge of the tail, at the edge of your hand guard. Fluff tail up again, then use curves on anything obviously weird that you missed. 

Voila! Shortened tail that's a nice round ball. Every time I try to do it by eyeballing, it just gets weirder and weirder looking.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> How's Peggy managing the cold?


The fluff has definitely helped. No curling up in a tight ball inside, not even when we had snow, record lows, AND a broken furnace in December.

Now we’re back to more normal winter temperatures for this region (high 40s/low 50s) so maybe she doesn’t need quite so much hair. Her ears especially don’t need to be so heavy. They look adorable like that, but I worry about air flow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> Nice job! Annie's topknot looks far worse right now. I think blended topknots are a lot easier to scissor than the rounded helmet type. Let me know if you ever figure then out - I haven't.
> 
> As for tail - that's the fastest thing to scissor IMO. Comb tail fur to the end of the tail. Hold onto the end of the tail with your hand, like squeezing a bike handle, with the end of the tail itself inside your hand, protected to flatten the fur. Clip the fur straight across at the edge of your hand 'guard'.
> 
> Then comb the fur backwards to the shaved area, flatten it again with one hand about half an inch past the end of the shaved part. Using straights, cut a line around the edge of the tail, at the edge of your hand guard. Fluff tail up again, then use curves on anything obviously weird that you missed.
> 
> Voila! Shortened tail that's a nice round ball. Every time I try to do it by eyeballing, it just gets weirder and weirder looking.


THIS IS SO HELPFUL. Thank you!! Bookmarked. 

I was honestly shocked at how much hair she had at the end of her tail. I lopped it right off.....and then realized our groomer probably left it like that for balance, because Peggy’s dock is too short. Oops. I will need to prepare an apology ahead of our January 29th appointment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m trying to resist the urge to keep snipping away at her hair. Gotta leave _some_ for the groomer!










I’m guessing this is why my childhood Bonsai tree didn’t last very long.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

If you get lonely in the bath, I highly recommend a poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Okay, one more today because look at that face.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

We need MORE EMOJI'S☺! Where's the "Awwwe, So Cute" emoji?


----------



## Carolinek

She is so expressive, and you do a great job capturing that black face! I haven’t mastered that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Carolinek said:


> She is so expressive, and you do a great job capturing that black face! I haven’t mastered that.


I really struggled until she slowed down a bit! Good natural light helps a lot, as do the editing tools in an app like VSCO. Makes it easy to punch up the brightness a bit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Groom with a view:


















We keep the lower third of those windows covered, so the dining room table offers a thrilling glimpse of the neighbourhood action. Stare long enough and you might see someone saunter out to grab their mail!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Totally forgot about this collar light! It’s great! Peggy looks like she was just beamed down from another planet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy got a double walk today, both highly stimulating! The first was in the hustle and bustle of our little downtown. The second was in a park with hundreds of ducks, plus lots and lots of shrieking, playing children. She earned this rest.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Anyone else having a morning like this?


----------



## Liz

Can't stop, won't stop


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spot my cake buddy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy fell madly in love with a spoon today. It was sitting on a low table next to me and she stared at it for ages. I could see the conflict. She knew she wasn’t supposed to take it, but it was _right_ at nose level. And although it looked clean, it smelled tantalizingly of my lunch.

She sniffed the air around it and then leaned in for a lick before stopping herself at the last second. She did the same thing from another angle. She looked at me. She looked back at the spoon. Abruptly she stood up and disappeared around the corner.

Moments later, I heard rustling from the bedroom, followed by a rapid trot down the hall. She reappeared with the book I’ve been reading, held oh-so-carefully in her soft poodle mouth.

She placed it in my hand.










What’s a human to do??? I let her lick the dang spoon.


----------



## Dianaleez

The barter system! Surely that's proof of higher intelligence.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> The barter system! Surely that's proof of higher intelligence.


Maybe I should give her an allowance so she stops trying to trade my own stuff back to me.


----------



## fjm

She really has learned the swapsies game, hasn't she! I find it fascinating that the dog that really values objects should be the one to learn how to barter and trade.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> She really has learned the swapsies game, hasn't she! I find it fascinating that the dog that really values objects should be the one to learn how to barter and trade.


I find it fascinating, too! Especially today’s barter, as she was so _thoughtful_ about it. I could see her brain working through the puzzle.

She could have grabbed any number of chews or toys from the room we were in, and often that’s exactly what she’ll do: try and trade a half-chewed bully stick for a bite of my dinner, for example.

But for some reason she decided this spoon required something of higher value. And she knows I often fall asleep with my book in bed with me, which—through her eyes—must make it quite a prize.


----------



## BennieJets

This is BRILLIANT. Honestly, I'm working on teaching my human children this level of self-control and thoughtfulness. I mean, some days I could use more work as well. I might like to hire Peggy as a tutor. 

In all seriousness, we've adopted the trade (or just drop treats) as resource guarding preventatives... inspired by PF and Peggy. I hope B one day exhibits this kind of awesome problem solving.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Celebrated my birthday today with a walk with these two:
















Because of my unstable joints, I rarely walk Peggy myself. Just one excited tug can have serious consequences. But today—no exaggeration—she was the perfect poodle: Loose leash. Frequent check-ins. Lots of happy sniffing. She was careful to never once strain against my fragile shoulders. And for the last few blocks, she trotted in a perfect, unsolicited heel, her eyes steady on me. She got—and deserved!—many admiring smiles.

“Look at how she pays attention to you!” one woman exclaimed.

“We’re working on it!” I called back.

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It Peggy's way of saying Happy Birthday! 
Happy Birthday Robin! Thank you for all you do here on PF. You are very much appreciated!


----------



## Misteline

She's a brilliant beautiful dog, and you're a brilliant lovely mod! Happy birthday!


----------



## Looniesense

Awwww...what a great way to end a birthday walk. Peggy seems to have become one of those psychic poodles you hear about. First the book swap and now the perfect birthday walk.


----------



## Liz

Happy birthday, Robin! Glad Peggy found the perfect gift.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

🎂 🎂 🎂 Happy Birthday!!!🎂🎂🎂

Peggy sure is growing up!


----------



## fjm

What a lovely birthday present from Peggy! I'm glad you have had such a happy day.


----------



## BennieJets

Happy Birthday to you!! 
What a good girl, Peggy!


----------



## Streetcar

Happy Birthday 🎂, and echoing thank you for your PF work and participation 😊!!!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Happy says happy birthday


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Thank you for the big smile, poodle friends! ❤


----------



## Dogs4Life

Happy birthday!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Her best George Burns impression.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“Helping” unpack our new rug.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Five minutes later.










(That’s two _outdoor_ balls and a bully stick. Why must I love cream rugs so much?)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

And I call this last one “The Power of Puppy Class.”











As I’ve previously mentioned, it was not unusual for Peggy’s trainer to vacuum around us in puppy class, often while wearing a witch’s hat or something equally silly.  The only issue we now have with vacuums is convincing Peggy to stay out of the way!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She couldn’t wait to get to “her” new rug this morning.


----------



## Dianaleez

Normie's glad that you understand it's all about the dog.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I just can't imagine _WHO ELSE_ it could be for😍🐩!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Play date with the sweetest colllie friend.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy got a free gift of the most atrociously stinky cod skins from our local pet store. I make her eat them alone on this sad little fish island I created for her.


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> I asked my husband to draw a little family portrait for us to send to friends and family on Christmas. An hour later...
> 
> View attachment 485662
> 
> 
> ❤


I love it. So talented.


----------



## Starla

Ha! I do the same with the fish skins we got. Phoebe can only have them in her pen! They still smell up the whole room (and it’s a big room)! I only give them when we will be in our offices working and the kids are in the front room doing their school work. My kid pointed out that we give the dog fish skins in front of the fish, so I apologize to them when I do it. 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti

One of Peggy’s many quirks: just chilling out with a ball in her mouth.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Also: Look at the cute little spots inside her mouth!


----------



## Miki

I knew this look well ....


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> Also: Look at the cute little spots inside her mouth!


 Spots are so cute to me. Do you have any pics of her belly? I love Bijou’s spotted belly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Audi said:


> Spots are so cute to me. Do you have any pics of her belly? I love Bijou’s spotted belly.


I told her Poodle Forum needed a belly pic.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

OMG! Her rear leg disappeared! Just her foot is left!


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> I told her Poodle Forum needed a belly pic.
> 
> View attachment 487808


Love the spotted belly!! ♥


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Here’s a little gif from tonight’s training session. First cue: “Left!” Second: “Go around.” 










And here’s another, this time combining “Up” with “Chin down.”


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Nice work Robin and Peggy! She just *loves* working with you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Nice work Robin and Peggy! She just *loves* working with you!


She really does! And I love working with her.  I’m rewarded every day for my early patience with her, and I know she still has so much to teach me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy went in for a much-needed groom this morning. It was probably her longest appointment yet—just over 2.5 hours—and by the end we were told she got a little squirmy. Understandable. She had far too much fluff, and her ears, topknot, and tail needed some extra TLC after my first attempt with the curved shears.

























I like the masculine lines, but I’m sad we lost her tail pompon. It was so cheery. Our groomer suggested this was the best option to balance out the ears I’d clipped. And of course it will grow back.

She also left her body quite full in case we get some more winter cold. This in combination with her more streamlined head and tail makes her look a little—ahem—_rotund_ from certain angles. I’m looking forward to getting her back into a summer Miami.


----------



## Looniesense

She looks great!


----------



## Starla

She looks sooooo soft. 😍 I don’t get the ear/tail balance thing… why can’t her fluffy tail balance her fluffy topknot? I’m sad with you about her tail pompon.


----------



## Miki

Every time I see Peggy I think "Hubba Hubba!" She is gorgeous, and this cut just reveals more of that. Her tail might be nekkid compared to before but it's still gorgeous. 

Be still my ❤.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

I am incredibly impressed your groomer can do all that in 2.5 hours! (Annie is incredibly jealous). 

I love the simplicity of the German cut on her.


----------



## Streetcar

Peggy always is so proud of her appearance after she visits her groomer. She worked hard for that gorgeousness 🥰!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> She looks sooooo soft. 😍 I don’t get the ear/tail balance thing… why can’t her fluffy tail balance her fluffy topknot? I’m sad with you about her tail pompon.


I had taken her ears and topknot down by about half. And....I didn’t do the best job.  So our groomer was going to need to clean them up/take them down even shorter. She suggested a German clip.

It was my husband who dropped Peggy off, so I probably didn’t get the full story. It’s possible he pushed for a shorter tail. And for the first time, I didn’t specify in my notes that I wanted to keep the pompon. I left it wholly up to our groomer.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> I am incredibly impressed your groomer can do all that in 2.5 hours! (Annie is incredibly jealous).
> 
> I love the simplicity of the German cut on her.


Isn’t her efficiency amazing? And she is so kind and patient, too. Never in a rush. The other groomer I was initially considering requires a half day for poodles. Peggy is grateful I went with this one!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We went outside to get a little dirty, which (in Peggy’s opinion, at least) is the best reward for getting clean!























































And now the humans are rearranging furniture, which is rather annoying to a tired poodle whose bed keeps getting moved around.










P.S. I know that bed is very small. It belonged to tiny little Gracie, and when I showed it to Peggy, she immediately claimed it. It’s perfect for curling up tight.


----------



## Liz

I love seeing Peggy in Gracie's bed... I hope it makes you smile, too, Robin.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> I love seeing Peggy in Gracie's bed... I hope it makes you smile, too, Robin.


It really does make me smile.  I wonder if that’s why she latched onto it so tightly from the first moment, because she saw how much it delighted me.

She’s always behaved rather mysteriously around Gracie’s things. Even after 2.5 years, she still makes occasional visits to Gracie’s little box of ashes.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Seeing Peggy so neat and trim like this reminds me I have to do Happy this weekend.


----------



## MittyKittythePoodle

She’s so regal and has such beautiful, unique colour markings all over. Such a gorgeous girl 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Seeing Peggy so neat and trim like this reminds me I have to do Happy this weekend.


You do such a beautiful job with Happy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MittyKittythePoodle said:


> She’s so regal and has such beautiful, unique colour markings all over. Such a gorgeous girl 😊


I love how standard poodles can be equal parts regal and silly.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

What a beautiful grooming 😍! Is this the first time she had a short clipped tail? So cute 💕!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> What a beautiful grooming 😍! Is this the first time she had a short clipped tail? So cute 💕!


She’s had that little carrot tail before.  But we’ve been growing it out since the summer.


----------



## Spottytoes

Peggy looks stunning! I love it!😍 I think her tail is adorable but I definitely
understand the tail sadness. We had Bobby’s tail shaved down once and I seriously missed his beautiful big tail. It felt like part of him was gone. Never again. 😉 “Cheery” is definitely the word! I missed Bobby’s cheery, happy tail!

Joey is getting his professional in 2 weeks and I want his ears shaved down as he’s starting coat change. I remember we did that with Bobby and it made it so much easier. Anyway, there is the tail and ear balance thing that’s always talked about and I’m quite sure they will encourage the short tail thing. I love Joey’s fluffy tail though. I think the German clipped tail is very handsome but the fluffy tail is so endearing to me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’s had that little carrot tail before.  But we’ve been growing it out since the summer.


I want to try that on Elroy, but I'm not ready yet🤣! Elroy’s getting a full groom Tuesday; it'll be the same clip as before😁. I love the retriever clip!


----------



## BennieJets

Miki said:


> Every time I see Peggy I think "Hubba Hubba!" She is gorgeous, and this cut just reveals more of that. Her tail might be nekkid compared to before but it's still gorgeous.
> 
> Be still my ❤.


YES! This! Admittedly, Peggy is my PF poodle crush 🙊. I mean, c'mon, she is beautiful and expressive beyond words. 
I also think it's because I have so enjoyed following her journey. I am one who studies psychology and therapy, so I really appreciate and admire and root for a good story of growth, development and emotional connection.
You've been so generous sharing her with us, PtP, it's easy to feel as if I know her in this short amount of time I've been on PF. 
Peggy, I'm a HUGE fan!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> Peggy looks stunning! I love it!😍 I think her tail is adorable but I definitely
> understand the tail sadness. We had Bobby’s tail shaved down once and I seriously missed his beautiful big tail. It felt like part of him was gone. Never again. 😉 “Cheery” is definitely the word! I missed Bobby’s cheery, happy tail!
> 
> Joey is getting his professional in 2 weeks and I want his ears shaved down as he’s starting coat change. I remember we did that with Bobby and it made it so much easier. Anyway, there is the tail and ear balance thing that’s always talked about and I’m quite sure they will encourage the short tail thing. I love Joey’s fluffy tail though. I think the German clipped tail is very handsome but the fluffy tail is so endearing to me.


I don’t think I’ve seen a German clip with a pompon before, but I bet it would look lovely on Joey! Would be a cute puppy look.

I’m not 100% sure I love the fuller German neck on Peggy. Still getting used to this new look. Just doesn’t really feel like “her.”


----------



## Liz

I miss her ears, although she always looks cute.


----------



## Oonapup

She looks like a plush toy. Wow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> YES! This! Admittedly, Peggy is my PF poodle crush 🙊. I mean, c'mon, she is beautiful and expressive beyond words.
> I also think it's because I have so enjoyed following her journey. I am one who studies psychology and therapy, so I really appreciate and admire and root for a good story of growth, development and emotional connection.
> You've been so generous sharing her with us, PtP, it's easy to feel as if I know her in this short amount of time I've been on PF.
> Peggy, I'm a HUGE fan!


This is sooooo sweet.  Big thanks from Peggy and me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> I miss her ears, although she always looks cute.


I do, too. Her Princess Leia buns.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oonapup said:


> She looks like a plush toy. Wow.


That’s exactly what she feels like! Great for cuddling.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Blending nicely into the new rug:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love when she takes a moment to think things through.

“Peggy, do you want to play?”










“Where’s your Kong Wobbler?”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(Also, that carrot tail has officially won me over. I love it! It’s a much nicer shape than when I’ve shaved it down myself.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

Poor poodle. No one wants to play with Hubba Bubba, her squeaky pink pig.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Or this random towel she just brought me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Couch buddy.


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> Or this random towel she just brought me.
> 
> View attachment 488015


I wonder what she wants when she brings it to you? Tug of War? Pretty girl.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Audi said:


> I wonder what she wants when she brings it to you? Tug of War? Pretty girl.


Most of the time she wants to make a trade.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Making me laugh, every day...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She loves this Kong puppy tire so much. Bonus: It’s still in near perfect condition, after over two years, unlike the traditional Kong.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

These two were strangely quiet for quite a long time, so I went to investigate....


----------



## Liz

Dolly Parton has a song for just this situation:

🎼 Peggy, Peggy, Peggy, Peggy
I'm begging of you please don't take my man 🎶
Peggy, Peggy, Peggy, Peggy
Please don't take him just because you can 🎶


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes I like to use a camping cot for movie marathons. Peggy always appproves.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good poodle at her annual checkup. This was her first time back to the vet’s office since spay day, so I wasn’t sure if she’d be nervous. She was a champ.










In the vet’s words: “Such an easygoing girl!”

Me:


----------



## Misteline

She has such nice feet. I like how low the fluff goes on her ankles.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Misteline said:


> She has such nice feet. I like how low the fluff goes on her ankles.


Yeah, that’s a line I’ve noticed tends to creep up with home grooming. It’s easy to keep shaping...and shaping....and shaping...and end up with the socks-tucked-into-pants look.  Our groomer, on the other hand, nails it every time.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She’s trying to trade this yak cheese for something better.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She likes to be a part of everything we do. Here she is “helping” me unbox our Blue Apron delivery. I gave her a flyer to hold.


----------



## Dianaleez

Normie always comes for the opening of a box. Poodle curiosity? or memories of Chewy deliveries?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Every box. Every grocery bag. It must be a Poodle thing😍!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy woke us this morning with the faintest, most unusual whimper from her crate. My husband had barely gotten it open when she was already racing to the front door. Intense tummy upset ensued.

She’s now happily watching Olympic curling.










Peggy is known for her stomach of steel, so this is a little unnerving. I wonder if Monday’s bordetella vaccine could have triggered it? Seems unlikely.


----------



## cowpony

Maybe not the vaccine itself, but possibly a bug she picked up in the parking lot or waiting room. I think about all the times I've taken my queasy tummy pups to the vet for an exam and metronidazole script.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

cowpony said:


> Maybe not the vaccine itself, but possibly a bug she picked up in the parking lot or waiting room. I think about all the times I've taken my queasy tummy pups to the vet for an exam and metronidazole script.


That would make sense. I’m so paranoid whenever I have to sit in my own doctor’s waiting room, and Peggy doesn’t even get to wear a mask.


----------



## cowpony

PeggyTheParti said:


> That would make sense. I’m so paranoid whenever I have to sit in my own doctor’s waiting room, and Peggy doesn’t even get to wear a mask.


No, plus you probably don't stick your head in the toilet to sniff it when you are there or come home and lick your feet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Eek! I was briskly walking Peggy down our hill (no sidewalks) when suddenly the leash went CLINK! on the road. I’d accidentally clipped it to her very flimsy tag! 

I let out a little squawk as her momentum carried her forward a few steps, straight to the edge of an intersection that’s notorious for speeding vehicles.  But then, as if tethered to me by an invisible rubber band, she _shot_ back to me. I mean, she didn’t just come close. She literally pressed herself into my legs, lining her collar up with my hands.

I must have grown an extra arm, because I swear I was cramming chicken into her mouth as I held her collar with one hand and reattached her leash with the other. She thought this was very fun and exciting and practically danced all the way home.

Here she is now, calm as can be:










Meanwhile, I’ll be sweating the rest of the afternoon, I’m sure.


----------



## Liz

Good girl, Peggy!


----------



## Miki

Liz said:


> Good girl, Peggy!


Good girl Peggy's Mom! 🧘‍♀️


----------



## RomeoCoco22

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sometimes I still look down at her, expecting to see that funny little baby poodle. She is growing into such a lady.
> 
> View attachment 463984


She is gorgeous!! Just beautiful!

Denise


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> Eek! I was briskly walking Peggy down our hill (no sidewalks) when suddenly the leash went CLINK! on the road. I’d accidentally clipped it to her very flimsy tag!
> 
> I let out a little squawk as her momentum carried her forward a few steps, straight to the edge of an intersection that’s notorious for speeding vehicles.  But then, as if tethered to me by an invisible rubber band, she _shot_ back to me. I mean, she didn’t just come close. She literally pressed herself into my legs, lining her collar up with my hands.
> 
> I must have grown an extra arm, because I swear I was cramming chicken into her mouth as I held her collar with one hand and reattached her leash with the other. She thought this was very fun and exciting and practically danced all the way home.
> 
> Here she is now, calm as can be:
> 
> View attachment 488416
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I’ll be sweating the rest of the afternoon, I’m sure.


Her look! So funny! It looks like she’s saying,”You must have my permission to grovel, Lady Human”.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I put a whole rotisserie chicken in the fridge without having (or giving) a taste. Apparently this was Not Okay.


----------



## Liz

Earlier this week I came home with a pack of beef bones. Since then all walks end at the freezer with a telepathic stare.


----------



## Streetcar

Ded from the eloquent side eye 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Relaxing on a picnic table after some hardcore beach frolicking.  I love cold weather, but even I’m enjoying this little taste of spring. 50 degrees, and clear and sunny.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current view:


----------



## Audi

Is that an egg roll? Lol


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> Relaxing on a picnic table after some hardcore beach frolicking.  I love cold weather, but even I’m enjoying this little taste of spring. 50 degrees, and clear and sunny.
> 
> View attachment 488530


Her expressions are so funny to me! It looks like she just tolerates humans and we really are beneath her. Lol


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Audi said:


> Is that an egg roll? Lol


Ha! She wishes. It’s her yak cheese.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy feels she deserves at least _one_ buttercream flower as a reward for letting me concentrate on this cake yesterday.


----------



## Looniesense

Wow, amazing work. Do you do a lot of prep like make the flowers the day before and put them in the fridge? I did some Covid baking in the beginning and found doing everything from scratch on baking day basically took me all day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> Wow, amazing work. Do you do a lot of prep like make the flowers the day before and put them in the fridge? I did some Covid baking in the beginning and found doing everything from scratch on baking day basically took me all day.


Yeah, it’s very time-consuming! This was probably a 10-hour process, beginning the day before when I baked and crumb-coated the cake. Then I made another batch of buttercream and did all my decorating the next day while my husband watched the Super Bowl. 

I freeze my piped flowers and leaves for at least 30 minutes before placing them on the cake. Even then, they’re hard to handle within minutes. I find crusting buttercream much easier, but the end result isn’t as delicate. Plus, it’s _murder_ to pipe compared to a cloud-like meringue-based frosting. My poor shoulders already hate me.


----------



## Looniesense

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yeah, it’s very time-consuming! This was probably a 10-hour process, beginning the day before when I baked and crumb-coated the cake. Then I made another batch of buttercream and did all my decorating the next day while my husband watched the Super Bowl.
> 
> I freeze my piped flowers and leaves for at least 30 minutes before placing them on the cake. Even then, they’re hard to handle within minutes. I find crusting buttercream much easier, but the end result isn’t as delicate. Plus, it’s _murder_ to pipe compared to a cloud-like meringue-based frosting. My poor shoulders already hate me.


I only made and worked with italian meringue buttercream (from a YouTube video 



) and never made flowers as I was doing it all in one day. By the time it came to frosting the cake it was 7pm and I was tired LOL. I did discover beurre noisette and don’t know how I ever lived without having ever tasted something so exquisite. Sorry about the rambling but your beautiful cake brought back those baking memories.
T


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Where’s Peggy? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Audi

Beautiful cake!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> I only made and worked with italian meringue buttercream (from a YouTube video
> 
> 
> 
> ) and never made flowers as I was doing it all in one day. By the time it came to frosting the cake it was 7pm and I was tired LOL. I did discover beurre noisette and don’t know how I ever lived without having ever tasted something so exquisite. Sorry about the rambling but your beautiful cake brought back those baking memories.
> T


No need to apologize! I totally get it. My cakes give me big feelings. They’re such a labour of love. Right up until the last second, every time, I’m positive _this_ is the one that won’t turn out. 

But I’m very happy with this one....even if I have no interest in eating it. I don’t actually like cake. 

Buttercream details:


----------



## Skylar

Your cake is stunning. That takes great skill and patience.


----------



## Streetcar

You are truly an artist. Those flowers are stunning. The shades, the colors, just oh.my.stars. Honestly, a work of art.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Spectacular! It's so pretty, everyone would be afraid to eat it! Who cuts the first piece?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Skylar said:


> Your cake is stunning. That takes great skill and patience.





Streetcar said:


> You are truly an artist. Those flowers are stunning. The shades, the colors, just oh.my.stars. Honestly, a work of art.





94Magna_Tom said:


> Spectacular! It's so pretty, everyone would be afraid to eat it! Who cuts the first piece?


Thanks, poodle friends.  I generally get the rather painful honour of cutting the first piece.










Was a nice ending to a quiet Valentine’s Day.


----------



## fjm

I thought the first flowers you made a year or two back were stunning, but these are quite simply amazing! I would want to keep them under a dome to admire forever.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> I thought the first flowers you made a year or two back were stunning, but these are quite simply amazing! I would want to keep them under a dome to admire forever.


Thank you, @fjm  Luckily the buttercream starts to wilt after a couple of days at room temperature. Makes it a little easier to let the leftovers go.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy had a marvellous time celebrating my husband’s birthday today with a hike along the river.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Begging very sweetly for a French fry:


----------



## The Popster

Gosh you are talented!!
Stunning work.
And you don't like cake?


----------



## beowoof

the colour palette you've picked for the flowers is so lush and dreamy. it's a beautiful colour scheme, you've got a real eye for picking harmonious shades and using ombre for adding dimension. absolutely stunning work!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The Popster said:


> Gosh you are talented!!
> Stunning work.
> And you don't like cake?


I quite like cheesecake and angel food cake! But these layer cakes with buttercream frosting? Nope. I don’t enjoy eating them, which is probably a good thing, as I’ve been making one per month. 



beowoof said:


> the colour palette you've picked for the flowers is so lush and dreamy. it's a beautiful colour scheme, you've got a real eye for picking harmonious shades and using ombre for adding dimension. absolutely stunning work!!


I took an _excellent_ online class. It was 5 hours long and the whole first third was just mixing colors and filling piping bags. I already knew the basic principles from my year of self-study, but nothing beats learning from a seasoned professional.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Watching today’s curling:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’ve been using a disgusting old sock at the end of Peggy’s flirt pole. It’s been dragged allllllllll over the yard. 




















After this photo, I swapped it out for a shiny new sock that was missing its mate. What an exciting day for a poodle!


----------



## Spottytoes

What an absolutely gorgeous cake you made!!! I seriously have never seen such beautiful flowers made of frosting . Absolutely stunning! They look so real! Love, love, love. 😍


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve been using a disgusting old sock at the end of Peggy’s flirt pole. It’s been dragged allllllllll over the yard.
> 
> View attachment 488751
> 
> 
> View attachment 488752
> 
> 
> 
> After this photo, I swapped it out for a shiny new sock that was missing its mate. What an exciting day for a poodle!


Bennie would be SO DOWN with that.
I also still cannot believe we don’t have a flirt pole. We have plennnnnnnty of mismatched socks all up in here just waiting to be dragged across the yard.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She is trying to trade this paper towel roll for a second dinner.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Seems like a fair trade🤣!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy has started giving manicures! If she detects any roughness on my nails at all, she will very gently nibble the nail smooth and then check the rest. She takes this job very seriously—never, ever nibbling any more than the very edge, and pausing often to check her work.











I can’t tell if this is disgusting or adorable....


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I opened the door and she was standing there with my shopping list:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Thank you?


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve been using a disgusting old sock at the end of Peggy’s flirt pole. It’s been dragged allllllllll over the yard.
> 
> View attachment 488751
> 
> 
> View attachment 488752
> 
> 
> 
> After this photo, I swapped it out for a shiny new sock that was missing its mate. What an exciting day for a poodle!


I need to come by here more often. She cracks me up! Because, she looks disgusted,too.lol


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thank you?
> 
> View attachment 488920


Lol


----------



## Looniesense

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thank you?
> 
> View attachment 488920


You are so lucky! Mine would’ve eaten it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> You are so lucky! Mine would’ve eaten it.


Definitely not luck.  This is something we’ve worked hard on: Let's Chat About: Resource Guarding


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Time for some grooming!










I learned from our groomer to break up the session with some silly play.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> I can’t tell if this is disgusting or adorable....


One vote for *adorable*!


----------



## Porkchop

I know you posted it a week ago, but I just saw your flower cake. I need to tell you, that is the most beautiful cake I’ve ever seen in my life!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The three stages of fetch:

_Yahooooo! I could do this forever!_









_Is this far enough?_









_Oh you still wanted that? It’s back there._


----------



## Starla

🤣 if you really wanted it, you wouldn’t keep throwing it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> 🤣 if you really wanted it, you wouldn’t keep throwing it!


Ahh! Poodle logic!


----------



## BennieJets

Starla said:


> 🤣 if you really wanted it, you wouldn’t keep throwing it!


THAT’S why consistent fetch is hard to train... silly me 🤪


----------



## fjm

Poppy always carefully hid anything she "fetched". If you take it back to the human they throw it away again, so the best thing is to put it somewhere safe where they can't find it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning from Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Attempting to initiate a trade for my oatmeal:


----------



## Looniesense

She must think oatmeal deserves a very valuable item to trade.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

When the toy didn’t work, she brought me my t-shirt, at which point I decided a proper photo shoot was in order.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The parade of trades continues.  Now she wants my coffee.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> The parade of trades continues.  Now she wants my coffee.
> 
> View attachment 489091


That looks like a good trade!


----------



## Minie

Diligence


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Poor Peggy has bloody diarrhea. I knew something was up yesterday when she pooped four times.










It’s bright red blood, so the vet isn’t urgently concerned. But they scheduled her in for a visit tomorrow if it continues. Hoping it resolves before then.


----------



## Liz

Hoping for a quick and easy recovery, PtP


----------



## Looniesense

Hope you don’t have to get up every hour all night, poor pup!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m letting her steal this pillow today, for a little extra comfort.










I’m wondering if the diarrhea is stress-related, from our neighbor’s incessantly barking dog. Peggy’s usually got a GI system of steel.

My big fear is that it’s a clotting issue, as that’s how one of her litter mates died. Will not let myself think about that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> Hope you don’t have to get up every hour all night, poor pup!


I think we’ll have her sleep on the bed tonight. Diarrhea + crates do not mix well!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Hope Peggy feels better soon!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Hope it'll be a better night for all of you.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Praying for her full and speedy recovery 🙏💕!


----------



## fjm

Hope things are improving, and it is nothing major.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Poor Peggy has bloody diarrhea. I knew something was up yesterday when she pooped four times.
> 
> View attachment 489109
> 
> 
> It’s bright red blood, so the vet isn’t urgently concerned. But they scheduled her in for a visit tomorrow if it continues. Hoping it resolves before then.


She looks SO childlike here. Wow. 
I hope you’re feeling better today Peggy!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We were up in the night. She whimpered to go out and barely made it. There was no blood, but that started up again this morning.  And the neighbor’s dog is barking relentlessly. After enduring it stoically for weeks, Peggy is struggling to get the sleep she obviously wants and needs. We get about 30 seconds of respite, and then, just as she starts to nod off, BARKBARKBARKBARKBARK.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Oh, so sorry to hear the diarrhea is continuing. Was the vet able to see Peggy today?
Hope Peggy, you, and hubby get a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear the diarrhea is continuing. Was the vet able to see Peggy today?
> Hope Peggy, you, and hubby get a good night's sleep tonight.


Thank you! Yes, we were able to get into their last appointment of the day, and she was such a good girl.


















Because she’s eating and drinking, not vomiting, and only very slightly lethargic, the vet wasn’t too concerned. She gave us a prescription for metronidazole and we left a poop sample for testing. It’s still bloody and urgent, though.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It's still scary. Not knowing what, but knowing it isn't good. If it's bright red blood, it's got to be close to the exit, right? Nothing external noted? Anal glands?


----------



## BennieJets

Poor little Lovey. And still such a good girl. Sweet dreams Peggy! I hope it’s a restful night with no poopmergencies.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> It's still scary. Not knowing what, but knowing it isn't good. If it's bright red blood, it's got to be close to the exit, right? Nothing external noted? Anal glands?


All good externally. All good with the anal glands. No fishy stink, swelling, or tenderness anywhere. (Although these soft poops are likely to trigger an anal gland leak in the coming days.)

Our vet thinks it’s most likely colitis caused by something she ate. Stress colitis is another possibility, with the non-stop barking from our neighbour’s house. Colitis can also be caused by parasites, but we’ll have to wait while they send her sample to a lab.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Praying things get better quickly 🙏.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Praying things get better quickly 🙏.


Thanks, Tom. I will say that despite the circumstances, it’s always such a delight seeing her interact with the staff at the vet’s office. That brightened our day a bit.


----------



## fjm

Good old metronidazole - it soothes, even if the problem is not bacterial. I hope Peggy begins to feel much better very soon.

I wonder if this may not be a lever to talk to your neighbours? There have been a number of nasty gastric bugs doing the rounds in the UK, and it would be neighbourly to let them know of Peggy's illness just in case it is something infectious and their dogs get it too. And there again it sounds as if their dogs are also very stressed, given all the barking - does stress perhaps affect them as badly as it can Peggy?


----------



## The Popster

fjm said:


> Good old metronidazole - it soothes, even if the problem is not bacterial. I hope Peggy begins to feel much better very soon.
> 
> I wonder if this may not be a lever to talk to your neighbours? There have been a number of nasty gastric bugs doing the rounds in the UK, and it would be neighbourly to let them know of Peggy's illness just in case it is something infectious and their dogs get it too. And there again it sounds as if their dogs are also very stressed, given all the barking - does stress perhaps affect them as badly as it can Peggy?


Mind you on the other hand could be the kind of neighbours who would take it the wrong way?


----------



## The Popster

Wishing a speedy recovery !!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’ve decided to stop communicating with the neighbours unless absolutely necessary. Really didn’t like their last message nor the constant anxiety, always wondering what they’ll say next. 

This morning they’re both home later than usual and so the dogs are quiet. Hoping they’ve taken a day off and my nervous system can reset. Peggy’s, too!

She slept through the night and hasn’t pooped in almost 24 hours. I’m holding off on the metronidazole until the next soft poop. Hoping she’s already on the mend and we can save the pills for future upset.


----------



## Liz

Good job taking care of yourself, Robin. I hope your optimism is well founded.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Good job taking care of yourself, Robin. I hope your optimism is well founded.


Thanks, Liz.  So far only a few short barking sessions and someone is still home with them. Peggy’s getting some much-needed rest, and my husband’s and my spirits are noticeably more buoyant.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I agree with not communicating at this time. Sending good wishes your way!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> I agree with not communicating at this time. Sending good wishes your way!


Thanks, Tom! What would I do without my poodle friends?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Five minutes of this:










Equals an hour of this:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I interrupted her snoozing:










She seems to be about 95% back to normal. Poops are good. She just gets tired a little faster than usual, which I think is normal after a few days of stomach upset. Good girl, Peggy.


----------



## Rian

PeggyTheParti said:


> The parade of trades continues.  Now she wants my coffee.


Margot is always offering exchanges as well - if she ever manages to steal a shoe I always find one of her toys in its place. Lol!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Patiently waiting for someone to stuff something yummy into her favourite chew toy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Awwwe! Well she doesn't act like she's sick! Good Peggy! 😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Awwwe! Well she doesn't act like she's sick! Good Peggy! 😍


She sure had a blast this morning at the beach:










But she was wiped out and content to lay at my feet after a few rounds.


----------



## fjm

Even Freddy had a quiet couple of days after a brief bout of tummy trouble - sleep is the great healer.


----------



## Minie

I love Peggy's resilience and spirit. You have all needed a break from the stress. It looks cold but beautiful on the beach.
Hoping she's on the mend.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Minie said:


> I love Peggy's resilience and spirit. You have all needed a break from the stress. It looks cold but beautiful on the beach.
> Hoping she's on the mend.


About 50 degrees Fahrenheit and gorgeously sunny. A perfect March day in Washington. 

Peggy seems 100% back to normal today, but we’re still watching her closely and keeping her diet bland. She is quite miffed she can’t have a taste of whatever we’re eating.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We were enjoying a coffee in the sunshine today, and Peggy decided to casually join my husband on the picnic table bench, like it was the most normal thing in the world.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She really thinking "I've gotta keep my eyes on that cheeeeeeeese!"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> She really thinking "I've gotta keep my eyes on that cheeeeeeeese!"


That’s definitely how it looks in the photo, but she was just casually looking around, sniffing the air, enjoying the day.  Standard poodles can be so eerily human sometimes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I usually keep these toys in the car for beach fetch, otherwise she will beg us constantly to stuff the ends with bits of chicken or kibble.


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> I usually keep these toys in the car for beach fetch, otherwise she will beg us constantly to stuff the ends with bits of chicken or kibble.
> 
> View attachment 489276


Lol. She’s just so cute.


----------



## The Popster

PeggyTheParti said:


> We were enjoying a coffee in the sunshine today, and Peggy decided to casually join my husband on the picnic table bench, like it was the most normal thing in the world.
> 
> View attachment 489273


It is the most normal thing....well, Poppy has raced ahead to our local cafe, and hops up onto the seat and waits for us to arrive.
I'm a little embarrassed about it, but she gets an awful lot of 'ahhhh's and awwww's' from on lookers.
Though I supose those vocalisations may be meant for the old couple racing across the field arriving puffed out and red in the face.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> I usually keep these toys in the car for beach fetch, otherwise she will beg us constantly to stuff the ends with bits of chicken or kibble.
> 
> View attachment 489276


Bennie here. I’d like to know what is that toy, Peggy? I might like to put a bug in my human’s ear about this. And what is the fun looking game with all of the toilet paper rolls?! 😄


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Bennie here. I’d like to know what is that toy, Peggy? I might like to put a bug in my human’s ear about this. And what is the fun looking game with all of the toilet paper rolls?! 😄


Sadly, it’s been discontinued.  It’s the Bionic Urban Stick and Peggy’s absolute favourite.

As for the toilet paper rolls.... I drag her toy box over to the area rug, and we sit and explore it together. Once we’ve had our fill of that, I fling the contents across the room for a mad game of fetch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The post-flirt-pole flop.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning, Peggy.


----------



## Minie

Oh what a sleepyhead 🤗 nothing like a good yawn


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Super Tongue! I was expecting one more picture with it hanging about to the floor🤣! 😛


----------



## Streetcar

Ohhhh, how I love those sweet morning pink tongue yawns 🥱 🥰😍.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Watching _oh so quietly_ for birds so we don’t call her away from the window.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Peggy, you are such a good girl! I hope that when he's your age Kukla is as well behaved as you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Peggy, you are such a good girl! I hope that when he's your age Kukla is as well behaved as you.


It’s been quite a journey! And the journey continues.  But we’ve all learned so much along the way.

Peggy absolutely thrives on positive reinforcement, and we humans are so much happier when we use that approach, too. Much more fun to celebrate all the “rights” than to chase after all the “wrongs.”


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> It’s been quite a journey! And the journey continues.  But we’ve all learned so much along the way.
> 
> Peggy absolutely thrives on positive reinforcement, and we humans are so much happier when we use that approach, too. Much more fun to celebrate all the “rights” than to chase after all the “wrongs.”


I'm completely on board with positive reinforcement training and it has been my approach for years.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

Hope she feels better soon!!! Often the medicine and bland diet will help.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

ShamrockPoodle said:


> Hope she feels better soon!!! Often the medicine and bland diet will help.


Happy to say she’s back to 100%.  We kept her on her regular food (minus human treats) and didn’t need to give her the medicine. But we did add a probiotic back to her meals after taking a break for a few months.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Post-groom:

















































We got new feedback from the groomer today, which is that Peggy did not like having her front legs blow dried. Generally there’s only positive feedback, but if ever we do get anything constructive, it’s always related to her front legs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

P.S. I was walking Peggy after her grooming appointment and a couple drove by. I could see the woman craning her neck to get a better look. A few minutes later they reappeared, this time driving in the opposite direction. They pulled over and the woman rolled down her window. She’d made her husband come back and find us so she could ask about Peggy.  I just love watching people fall in love with her.

The woman was still asking questions as her husband pulled away.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

An overtired poodle, waving hello.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Morning shadow puppets.


----------



## Happy'sDad

THIS LOOK!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Utterly exhausted...










But still able to beg for cake:


----------



## Streetcar

Poodles whose coats match a cake's color theme deserve, no, *are owed*, some of said cake 😉😂. Otherwise, it's kind of a trademark violation. Or something.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy saw her first raccoon today.










I told her it was “just a tree puppy.”










She wasn’t convinced.


----------



## Liz

Her "I call BS" look is priceless!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

If she’s not sleeping, she’s probably doing this:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Currently:


















We’re alternating snoot smooches and chin licks. I’ll let you guess who’s doing which.


----------



## Looniesense

Oh yes, the dreaded “only pay attention to me now!” paw.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m not feeling well today, and didn’t realize I was anxiously pacing until a poodle joined me.










Now we rest.


----------



## X skully X

Hope your feeling better 💜


----------



## PeggyTheParti

X skully X said:


> Hope your feeling better 💜


Thank you.  I’m certainly being comforted by my poodle. She just stood over me on the bed, pressed her head into my neck, and gave me the closest thing I’ve ever experienced to a dog hug. And then she went right back to sleep.

How did I get so lucky?


----------



## fjm

You got "lucky" by being prepared to spend months and months working through sometimes scary problems and issues with patience, perseverance and love. I remember the anxiety in your first posts about Peggy, and your commitment to helping her through her own worries - the bond between you was forged then, and has grown stronger and stronger ever since.

Feel better soon!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> You got "lucky" by being prepared to spend months and months working through sometimes scary problems and issues with patience, perseverance and love. I remember the anxiety in your first posts about Peggy, and your commitment to helping her through her own worries - the bond between you was forged then, and has grown stronger and stronger ever since.
> 
> Feel better soon!


Thanks for that dose of happy tears.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I couldn’t get a comb through Peggy’s German clip....neck ridge? Mane? No idea what it’s called. But it had to go. I did my very best to blend the new line into her top knot, which meant stopping before I felt completely done. It’s always when I _keep going_ that I really screw up.



























It’s not perfect, but I can comb it easily and at least I didn’t take a chunk out of her topknot. At her next groom, she’s going back into a summer Miami.

Time to blow off some steam!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Earlier today:


----------



## Looniesense

Great job on her mane. I went back to look at photos after her most recent clip and the mane looked like it wasn’t blended very well and there was a bump. Now it looks well blended going into her back and sides.


----------



## X skully X

I agree with the above statement 👆🏻 I think you did a fantastic job on that blend. Peggy looks great!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Two very happy dogs:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh dear. Someone needs a bath.


----------



## BennieJets

It's like she heard you say it... her face... 😆 "Do I hafta?"


----------



## Looniesense

LOL, bath! No I don’t think so. That face says it all 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Not the best photos, as we were nearly blowing away. In fact, my latte went flying moments later and emptied into the sand.  But here’s Peggy enjoying a pup cup from Starbucks:


















She looked so cute with her ears flying in the wind.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Nap time!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Morning coffee outing with Peggy on a very busy patio:


















She ignored all the passersby—even large groups who occasionally surrounded us—_except_ when it seemed they might be coming to say hi. Those people got a single short, sharp, excited yelp, which is not something we’ve ever heard from her before.

My husband wasn’t too happy, but I encouraged him to focus on the behaviour in these photos, which is what we got 99% of the time. Even as the bark escaped her mouth, she was immediately correcting herself and showing so much self control.

It’s tempting to keep raising the bar rather than celebrating successes. And I really think Peggy deserves some celebration. Not many dogs around here could lay down comfortably in such a busy spot. She even had her back legs kicked out to the side.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Some moments from today...


















My husband did tonight’s after-dinner training session. Here they are working on her automatic “leave it.”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Migraine buddy:


----------



## Liz

Feel better, Robin. Glad you have a good nurse.


----------



## Looniesense

Hope you feel better soon. Thanks for posting photos even when you aren’t feeling 100% as I really look forward to getting my Peggy fix.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m not sure if I shared this before. Some work my husband did for Goodreads, featuring me and a slightly tweaked version of Peggy.


----------



## Looniesense

Very nice and with a shooting star too! Love how the sky is carved out into pine trees (kill two birds with one drawing.. genius). I see how he had no choice but to have a white faced Peggy so you could see her eyes were closed LOL. Thanks for sharing it’s lovely.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Packing for a trip, and Peggy seems to sense she’s not coming with me:










I did not pose her for that photo. She was just being careful not to step on any of my clothes. So I made a little more room for her:










Too bad there’s no room for her in my suitcase.


----------



## Raindrops

I think she's trying to demonstrate that she's certainly more important than underwear, and could definitely take its place.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Look how well her leg blends in!


----------



## Liz

She fits your color scheme, Robin


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning from Peggy and her pink pig, Bubba.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> Packing for a trip, and Peggy seems to sense she’s not coming with me:
> 
> View attachment 490160
> 
> 
> I did not pose her for that photo. She was just being careful not to step on any of my clothes. So I made a little more room for her:
> 
> View attachment 490161
> 
> 
> Too bad there’s no room for her in my suitcase.


Oh my, that look says everything! She really knows how to pull at your heartstrings.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m only going away for a week, but oh my goodness am I ever going to miss her.










My husband and I have occasionally travelled separately over the years, but if we were apart, I was _always_ the one with the dog.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

We'll miss her (and you) too! Have a nice trip,


----------



## Lilli_123

I have been scrolling back through Peggy's pictures. She is the most fotogenic dog and you take beautiful pictures .

Question about her favourite chew toy:


PeggyTheParti said:


> Sadly, it’s been discontinued.  It’s the Bionic Urban Stick and Peggy’s absolute favourite.


Some online shops around here seems to still have them in stock. Do you happen to remember which size Peggy has? It should be one of those:
M (ca. 25,5 cm / 10'' ) geeignet für Hunde von 7 - 16 kg 
L (ca. 28,5 cm / 11.2'' ) geeignet für Hunde von 14 - 28 kg 
XL (ca. 32 cm / 12.6'' ) geeignet für Hunde von 28 - 42 kg


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Lilli_123 said:


> I have been scrolling back through Peggy's pictures. She is the most fotogenic dog and you take beautiful pictures .
> 
> Question about her favourite chew toy:
> 
> Some online shops around here seems to still have them in stock. Do you happen to remember which size Peggy has? It should be one of those:
> M (ca. 25,5 cm / 10'' ) geeignet für Hunde von 7 - 16 kg
> L (ca. 28,5 cm / 11.2'' ) geeignet für Hunde von 14 - 28 kg
> XL (ca. 32 cm / 12.6'' ) geeignet für Hunde von 28 - 42 kg


Peggy says thank you for the compliments. 

Her current Bionic Urban Sticks are size M, because that’s all we could get. We originally had an M and an L, but lost them. 

The L is the size that’s recommended for her weight.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> We'll miss her (and you) too! Have a nice trip,


Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Lilli_123

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy says thank you for the compliments.
> 
> Her current Bionic Urban Sticks are size M, because that’s all we could get. We originally had an M and an L, but lost them.
> 
> The L is the size that’s recommended for her weight.


Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

While I’m away, my husband has been sending me Peggy pics:

















































































I think she’s doing just fine.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

There's a few that look like she's missing you 😘! How long is your trip?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> There's a few that look like she's missing you 😘! How long is your trip?


Just a week. I’m headed home Friday evening.

It took me a few days to stop poodle-proofing every room on autopilot, and I sure do miss feeling her beside me. But I think everyone needs a break every once in a while. Traveling without a dog is a very different experience.


----------



## Little Milo

PeggyTheParti said:


> Packing for a trip, and Peggy seems to sense she’s not coming with me:
> 
> View attachment 490160
> 
> 
> I did not pose her for that photo. She was just being careful not to step on any of my clothes. So I made a little more room for her:
> 
> View attachment 490161
> 
> 
> Too bad there’s no room for her in my suitcase.


It looks like you’re a Marie Kondo fan, too!😊


----------



## NaturalPoodle

I don't know if I've said this more than once, but I 😍 Peggy's clip! Is there a name for it? Love the shorter ears and tail. It's the kind of cut that honours the traditional poodle look with the topknot and clean feet and face, but modernizes it into something that even non-poodle people would appreciate.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

NaturalPoodle said:


> I don't know if I've said this more than once, but I 😍 Peggy's clip! Is there a name for it? Love the shorter ears and tail. It's the kind of cut that honours the traditional poodle look with the topknot and clean feet and face, but modernizes it into something that even non-poodle people would appreciate.


She was in a modified German clip (a true German clip would have taken our groomer much longer), but then I removed some of the weight from her neck, as it was getting matted.

I would probably describe it now as a retriever cut, but with short ears and tail:





__





The Retriever cut - Dog Grooming - Redhill Dog Trainer


The following instructions explain how to make the Retriever cut see Figure 14-1 1. Select a clipper blade that works well with your dog. Use either a No. 5 or




www.redhillpark.us


----------



## NaturalPoodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> She was in a modified German clip (a true German clip would have taken our groomer much longer), but then I removed some of the weight from her neck, as it was getting matted.
> 
> I would probably describe it now as a retriever cut, but with short ears and tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Retriever cut - Dog Grooming - Redhill Dog Trainer
> 
> 
> The following instructions explain how to make the Retriever cut see Figure 14-1 1. Select a clipper blade that works well with your dog. Use either a No. 5 or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redhillpark.us


Good to know! I was under the false impression a retriever cut was without the length on the topknot or clean face and feet, and the same length all over. Thanks for the link clarifying that


----------



## PeggyTheParti

NaturalPoodle said:


> Good to know! I was under the false impression a retriever cut was without the length on the topknot or clean face and feet, and the same length all over. Thanks for the link clarifying that


I’m not sure how it differs from a kennel clip. I feel like I’ve heard it referred to by both names. Sporting clip, too.

I really can’t wrap my head around it all. Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents are in town for the month, and Peggy is very pleased. Here she is choosing to sit between them on the coffee shop patio rather than between my husband and me:










Here she is completely wiped out at the end of their first day, falling asleep on the ball my mom brought for her:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A little bit obsessed with this new ball of hers! My husband opened her crate this morning and she sleepily greeted us both for approximately 2 seconds before running to get it. She then gave it to me, very gently and seriously, and fell right back to sleep.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“What do you want, Peggy? Show me.”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband took this photo of Peggy on Friday, as I arrived on the ferry:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy loves his Chuck-It balls. They are definitely NOT indestructible! My lawn will never be the same thanks to his love for it! Great for tiring him out quickly though!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

It’s hard to believe (especially considering Gracie and I used to go _everywhere _together), but today I took Peggy to a café alone for the very first time.


























Accidental injury is a very real concern for me, and one I don’t think I considered seriously enough when choosing a particularly high-strung standard puppy, but our hard work and patience sure is paying off.

After my latte in the sun, we set out on a walk. I heard multiple murmurs of “awwww” as we practised navigating downtown together. Not sure when or how she learned this, but I discovered I could simply say “other side” when passing by people, and she would switch to walking on my far side. I asked my husband if he taught her that command and he said nope.

My far-from-perfect Peggy continues to mystify and amaze.


----------



## Miki

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband took this photo of Peggy on Friday, as I arrived on the ferry:


A photographer's eye, at its most brilliant, finds love. Your hubby caught and embraced that brilliance here. Lucky, blessed you & Peggy. ❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Post-dinner play session with my parents:
























Oops! Someone threw the ball with the Chuckit still attached.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I can’t believe we ever worried about how Peggy would handle guests. She just settles right in to watch the action.










And today she rode in my parents’ truck without pestering their little chihuahua mix.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Wow! That's great! Peggy is close to three, right? At what age would you say (if) she was she able to settle around other (newly appearing) dogs? Elroy is still _*VERY *_excited when meeting any dogs. So excited it makes it difficult to practice. Hoping it comes with maturity. If we're visiting people with dogs, he can start to settle in 5 minutes, but really needs more like 15 to be mostly calmed down.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Wow! That's great! Peggy is close to three, right? At what age would you say (if) she was she able to settle around other (newly appearing) dogs? Elroy is still _*VERY *_excited when meeting any dogs. So excited it makes it difficult to practice. Hoping it comes with maturity. If we're visiting people with dogs, he can start to settle in 5 minutes, but really needs more like 15 to be mostly calmed down.


Yep, she’ll be three at the end of May.

I’m not sure I can answer your question, as I don’t ever really ask Peggy to meet new dogs unless it’s in an outdoor play date scenario or leashed with some distance in class.

She did settle fine when she first met my parents’ dogs. She was about 6 months at the time and very submissive to their tiny terrier mix, who has since passed. But that was in my parents’ travel trailer. Their next encounter was at our house, and Peggy couldn’t stop pestering the two dogs, so we pretty much kept her on a leash for the rest of their visit. And then covid hit.

Even now that she’s showing more impulse control around Molly the chihuahua, we don’t really let them interact. Just too risky given their size difference. But Peggy is coping with her excitement waaaaay better than she did even a few months ago, when she literally chased Molly around the Christmas tree because we let our guard down for 5 seconds.  It wasn’t in a threatening way, but the size difference is dangerous. Molly is quite frail now, too, and has zero interest in playing or even putting a stop to Peggy’s efforts. So it’s up to us to manage their encounters.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning, Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Making herself at home on my parents’ campsite:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Afternoon at the campsite. She sure loves my mom.


----------



## Happy'sDad

We had to sell our RV because of the move. I think Happy was as sad as I was.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> We had to sell our RV because of the move. I think Happy was as sad as I was.


If only she knew what adventures await!


----------



## pudelgirl

Parti Peggy has such beautiful curls


----------



## Looniesense

So sweet that Peggy enjoys having visitors maybe even more than you do 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti

pudelgirl said:


> Parti Peggy has such beautiful curls


They’ve gotten so much more uniform! I think she’s finally got her full adult coat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> So sweet that Peggy enjoys having visitors maybe even more than you do 😂


She really does! She’s going to be heartbroken when they leave at the end of the month.

Luckily, my husband’s parents are headed out here in August. And his sister is bringing her family out, too....which will mean Peggy’s first time hanging out with kids. They’re tweens and teens, so I don’t anticipate any real challenges. But it’ll be different for her, for sure. Thanks to covid, she’s also never spent time with a big group. A summer of firsts!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I took Peggy to our local farm & garden store, and she had a great time getting treats from all the staff and sniffing the entire dog treat aisle...twice.

But then a “dog” jumped out and scared her!










“Haha. I wasn’t _really_ scared,” she says.

(She most definitely was. )


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Parti every day, indeed!










With my parents here for the month, every day is full of activity, and Peggy has been right by my side. Shops, cafés, parks....she loves them all. I don’t think I’ve left her at home once.


----------



## Sroodle8

Peggy is a lucky dog!


----------



## Looniesense

Off topic but just saw this on Facebook and thought you’d like these succulent/ flower deserts.








16 Cakes That Will Deeply Satisfy Anyone Obsessed With Succulents


For the most epic garden party ever.




www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti

One of Peggy’s superpowers is dividing her time equally between everyone she loves. Tonight’s post-dinner hour she dedicated to my dad.


----------



## Happy'sDad

It took Happy 24 hours before she started warming up to my mom. She finally crawled up on the couch and sat with grandma a mere hour ago. Poodles can be so particular.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My poodle was telling me as clearly as she could today that she was tired and overwhelmed. Even my dad noticed, and he usually thinks I’m being silly and overprotective.

Her eyes were bloodshot. She was woofing softly at _everything_. And she just couldn’t relax. It’s been an extremely busy couple of weeks, with loads of new experiences. The girl needed a break.

So what did I do? Instead of enforcing a nap, I took her along with me to get coffee. She was a little wild-eyed, but perfectly behaved. So off we went to the park. My mom pulled a ball out of her pocket and a spirited game of fetch ensued.

Peggy’s eyes got wilder.

We spent a quiet afternoon at home, but Peggy couldn’t relax. This was as close as she got to sleeping:










So what did I do? Did I put her in a dark room to decompress and catch up on sleep? Nope. I took her for _another_ walk.  And for the first time ever, mid-greeting, Peggy snarked at a neighbour.

I was in such shock, all I could do was apologize. We finished our walk and all I could think was, “_Did Peggy just bite my neighbour?? No, of course she didn’t. But.....did she?_”

I went back and forth, back and forth. She _couldn’t_ have. But I didn’t actually see. I just heard a snarly sound and saw her head snap abruptly to the side. So....maybe she did?

I knew what I had to do.

I left Peggy at home, and with my heart in my throat, I walked down the street to the woman’s home. Thank goodness she answered the door (and I knew which house was hers), because I don’t know how I’d be coping right now without closure.

“_No no no she didn’t bite me! No! It’s okay! She’s such a sweet girl. And you are, too. Aw. Give me a hug. She’s a great dog. It’s okay. Really. She didn’t bite me. She was just overwhelmed and I shouldn’t have reached out to her.”_

Of course tears filled my eyes because her kindness was just so appreciated. And of course I was relieved that Peggy didn’t bite her.

But....even on her worst days, Peggy has always been thrilled to greet strangers and acquaintances alike. I’ve never worried about anyone reaching out to her. Should I have been more careful about this?

Aside from occasional resource guarding (which has always been only with us) I have learned to trust Peggy completely around adults. Heck, a cashier took her behind the counter yesterday to feed her treats! And Peggy acted like it was the most normal thing in the world, just perfectly calm and curious.

I‘ve been on cloud 9 lately, feeling so lucky and relaxed with my poodle companion. This was a wake-up call, for sure. But I still don’t really understand what happened. 

My best guess is in her overstimulated, under-rested state, she was overwhelmed by people approaching from both directions, as well as the horribly frustrated and aggressive dogs barking frantically across the street. 

And _maybe_ she was guarding the pork jerky—something she doesn’t usually get—that I was holding in my hand? But again, she’s never guarded anything from anyone but us. And I don’t even remember the last time she resource guarded, period. Maybe the last time my parents visited, at Christmas time? I seem to recall she was similarly exhausted.

Ugh.

Peggy’s in a deep sleep now, tucked away in a dark bedroom where I should have encouraged her to go earlier.

I just want to make sure this never happens again.


----------



## Little Milo

Aww, she does look exhausted in that picture. Don’t be too hard on yourself. You and Peggy are processing lots of information right now as you relish the time with your parents. You’re balancing your regular responsibilities, engaging with your parents and your husband, interacting with many strangers, and checking in with Peggy. It’s a lot to juggle, especially as we all emerge from our COVID bubbles. And you did pick up on Peggy being overwhelmed at the first sign of her acting out. I’m glad your neighbor was so kind to you. Be kind to yourself, too. You and Peggy are an amazing team.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Going back to talk to her was the best thing to do for you. You'd be churning ideas and scenarios through your head until you were so mentally fatigued, you couldn't sleep. So glad Peggy didn't bite her. I'd say you know how to treat this. Don't push her if she's giving you signs she's done for a while.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Knew I could count on my poodle friends to say exactly the right thing.  Thank you.

There’s been a little voice in the back of my head the past few days, nudging me to quit while we’re ahead and give her a break from all the activity. My parents love dogs, but they interact with her completely differently than we do. And while Peggy’s been _far_ more easygoing with them than I ever could have imagined, having her subtle communications ignored, however innocently, is sure to have a cumulative effect on a dog with her temperament.

It’s possible, for example, she was just objecting emphatically to being pet on the head one too many times. But there’s no way for me to know for sure. And I’m gonna have to be okay with that. <—-not always easy for me


----------



## Rose n Poos

After all, you're both still in training


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> After all, you're both still in training


Amen to that, Rose! This marvellous poodle keeps me humble, that’s for sure.


----------



## Charmed

Our poodles are just now getting used to having my two year old granddaughter in the house full time. She was really fond of Sailor's old boy energy level, and has been warming up to Wilson and Nike. Wilson has a bad habit of barking at anyone who comes in my hallway. It is just alert barking, not aggressive, but last night he heard a sound and immediately jumped between the baby and the sound. Oh lordy, we are in deep trouble if he starts "protecting" the child. Here's a picture with Nike... who is quite willing to join the kid on the trampoline.


----------



## Dianaleez

As long as we learn from our experiences, we're okay. A dog needing a little R&R is something you can handle. You get credit for recognizing the problem and next time, you'll plan for it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Charmed said:


> Our poodles are just now getting used to having my two year old granddaughter in the house full time. She was really fond of Sailor's old boy energy level, and has been warming up to Wilson and Nike. Wilson has a bad habit of barking at anyone who comes in my hallway. It is just alert barking, not aggressive, but last night he heard a sound and immediately jumped between the baby and the sound. Oh lordy, we are in deep trouble if he starts "protecting" the child. Here's a picture with Nike... who is quite willing to join the kid on the trampoline.
> View attachment 491051


I’m guessing this was meant for the “Protective” thread: Protective?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> As long as we learn from our experiences, we're okay. A dog needing a little R&R is something you can handle. You get credit for recognizing the problem and next time, you'll plan for it.


Thanks, @Dianaleez.  I replayed the events as I woke up this morning, and am wondering if she was actually snarking at the leash tension, confusing it in the excitement with a dog coming up behind her.

There was an awful lot of frantic barking going on from the aggressive dogs across the street, and her behaviour exactly mimicked the way she’d behave if she had a stick, for example, and a dog came up behind her to try and steal it. Wishful thinking, maybe, but it makes way more sense to me than the alternative.

Regardless, I’ll be enforcing some heavy duty R&R today! I could probably use some, too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Little Milo said:


> Aww, she does look exhausted in that picture. Don’t be too hard on yourself. You and Peggy are processing lots of information right now as you relish the time with your parents. You’re balancing your regular responsibilities, engaging with your parents and your husband, interacting with many strangers, and checking in with Peggy. It’s a lot to juggle, especially as we all emerge from our COVID bubbles. And you did pick up on Peggy being overwhelmed at the first sign of her acting out. I’m glad your neighbor was so kind to you. Be kind to yourself, too. You and Peggy are an amazing team.


I’m re-reading your kind words again today, @Little Milo. Thank you.


----------



## BennieJets

I think it's fair to just cut you and Peggy both some slack. I mean, I can have a hard day and be MUCH too snarky and aggressive (energy and word-wise) with my kids. It feels awful after, and sometimes I replay it incessantly in my head. But at the end of the day I am the same person, just having a moment. Your Peggy is your Peggy... it was one moment of being tired/overstimulated/protective, don't let that ruin the beautiful trust she's earned and you've been sharing with us so generously. 

I know my example about my parenting isn't quite the same. Human to dog comparison. But the replay, the hashing it over, wanting a take-back, wanting control over what I sometimes cannot control... are sort of the same. I take a breath, take responsibility and apologize, and learn to tune into what it is I was needing at the moment. Sounds like you've done all of that! 

Peggy is SUCH a good girl. Who can blame her for needing a rest and some space, right? 💚


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Going back to talk to her was the best thing to do for you. You'd be churning ideas and scenarios through your head until you were so mentally fatigued, you couldn't sleep. So glad Peggy didn't bite her. I'd say you know how to treat this. Don't push her if she's giving you signs she's done for a while.


I woke up this morning _so relieved_ I went to talk with her. It wasn’t easy for me. But it was the right thing to do, not only for my own peace of mind but also as a responsible dog owner.

You may recall I’ve pleaded with another neighbour to take responsibility for the dogs he leaves out barking all day, every day, while he’s at work. But you may not have caught the part about how they escaped the yard and cornered another neighbour at her garbage bins, growling and baring their teeth until my husband got there to help.

I’m absolutely terrified of those dogs now, and while Peggy usually ignores them when we pass, I know she’s very much aware of (and stressed by) their presence.

It’s made me more mindful than ever of how I’m perceived as a dog owner in our community. I never want my dog to cause anyone a moment of stress.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> I think it's fair to just cut you and Peggy both some slack. I mean, I can have a hard day and be MUCH too snarky and aggressive (energy and word-wise) with my kids. It feels awful after, and sometimes I replay it incessantly in my head. But at the end of the day I am the same person, just having a moment. Your Peggy is your Peggy... it was one moment of being tired/overstimulated/protective, don't let that ruin the beautiful trust she's earned and you've been sharing with us so generously.
> 
> I know my example about my parenting isn't quite the same. Human to dog comparison. But the replay, the hashing it over, wanting a take-back, wanting control over what I sometimes cannot control... are sort of the same. I take a breath, take responsibility and apologize, and learn to tune into what it is I was needing at the moment. Sounds like you've done all of that!
> 
> Peggy is SUCH a good girl. Who can blame her for needing a rest and some space, right? 💚


You are so kind and so right. Thank you, @BennieJets.  I was just telling my dad the other day about how clearly dogs communicate with us compared to humans, and Peggy was clearly communicating yesterday. I just chose to ignore her.

She didn’t betray my trust. I actually kind of betrayed hers by continuing to push her. I even gave her a bath in the middle of the day! _And_ I had a migraine, which I know she’s tuned right into. Stressor upon stressor upon stressor.

We’re both spending this morning lounging.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sweet sleeping pood, stirred only long enough to bring me a small piece of cardboard in exchange for a bite of my breakfast. Then right back to sleep.


----------



## fjm

Sleep that knits the ravelled sleeve of care...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We went to the most peaceful place I could think of today:

















Peggy covered lots of ground, just sniffing and decompressing. And in my parents’ truck, she carefully tried to share a bed with Molly:










When she wasn’t sleeping, my mom said her eyes didn’t leave me for one second. I’m on day 2 of a migraine, and I’m positive Peggy can sense something’s amiss.

We’ll be resting at home for the remainder of today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Already in a deep sleep, my sweet little foot warmer:


----------



## Little Milo

It looks like the perfect antidote to the busy days you’ve been having. I hope you feel better soon. Migraines are the worst. Mine always lasted three days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Little Milo said:


> It looks like the perfect antidote to the busy days you’ve been having. I hope you feel better soon. Migraines are the worst. Mine always lasted three days.


Yes, it was exactly what she needed. I just asked her to go choose a toy to play with and she brought me the tiniest little stump of yak cheese, curled up with her head in my lap, and fell asleep after two chews.


----------



## fjm

Sounds as if it is just what you both need. Visitors are lovely, but we are all out of the habit of socialising and it can be exhausting - a few catch up days and a steadier pace will be good for everyone.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Enjoying a little lounge in the sun ahead of today’s Easter festivities:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Keeping an eye on the birds between snoozes:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband’s tired from helping me get ready for Easter dinner. Peggy’s tired from spending the day watching us.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Can’t handle the cuteness.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Begging for ham:










Begging for chihuahua:



















Peggy does _not_ understand why Molly will not kiss her back like her collie friend Jasper does. No matter how many ear licks she gives, she gets nothing in return. But Molly at least seems to like it now. They get especially cuddly in the back of my parents’ truck (under close and careful supervision, of course).


----------



## Little Milo

That last picture really made me smile. The look on Molly’s face is priceless.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Little Milo said:


> That last picture really made me smile. The look on Molly’s face is priceless.


She is the cutest little dog. Always looks vaguely disgruntled.


----------



## Little Milo

And Peggy is so elegant—they’re a delightful pair.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Newspaper delivery!
















_Note from Peggy: Please ignore that chewed corner. It must have been some other dog that did that._


----------



## Dianaleez

It's a Special Edition.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Revisited the cemetery today, where we walked our brand new puppy in 2019:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Surveying her kingdom:


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Revisited the cemetery today, where we walked our brand new puppy in 2019:
> 
> View attachment 491370
> View attachment 491371


Wow that headstone shrank! 😜
What a cool comparable shot!!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Snoozing her way through the post-dinner chaos:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Searching for rocks/decompressing after run-in number 5,956,842 with a nasty off-leash dog. Her bounce-back is good, but I sure wish this would stop happening. We shouldn’t have to manage other people’s dogs. Ever.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Cutest, dirtiest girl.


----------



## Little Milo

She looks like a pup who’s had a very, very good day! 

My daughter is heading to the Olympic Peninsula tomorrow. From seeing your pictures, I’ve told her she’s in for an amazing weekend. (And I also told her to be on the lookout for a beautiful standard parti poodle!😊)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Little Milo said:


> She looks like a pup who’s had a very, very good day!
> 
> My daughter is heading to the Olympic Peninsula tomorrow. From seeing your pictures, I’ve told her she’s in for an amazing weekend. (And I also told her to be on the lookout for a beautiful standard parti poodle!😊)


I hope your daughter has a wonderful time! Looks like she might get a little sun.


----------



## Dianaleez

PeggyTheParti said:


> Searching for rocks/decompressing after run-in number 5,956,842 with a nasty off-leash dog. Her bounce-back is good, but I sure wish this would stop happening. We shouldn’t have to manage other people’s dogs. Ever.
> 
> View attachment 491490
> View attachment 491491


The next time an unleashed dog runs up to Normie and the owner says - "Oh, my dog's just being friendly." - I'm going to say "My dog has a highly contagious disease." Then I'll make up some German multisyllabic word.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> The next time an unleashed dog runs up to Normie and the owner says - "Oh, my dog's just being friendly." - I'm going to say "My dog has a highly contagious disease." Then I'll make up some German multisyllabic word.


Lol! I can always count on you to make me laugh, @Dianaleez. 

In this case, I was literally calling to the person, asking them to PLEASE not let their dog approach us. I even said my dog isn’t friendly. (Which isn’t true.)

It doesn’t make a difference. It _never_ makes a difference. The dog had to cross the entire beach to get to us and the owner just kept calling out apologies

Peggy was fine at first, just sniffing and being social. But the dog was BLIND (can’t make this stuff up) and abruptly lashed out. So Peggy put her in her place, which she shouldn’t have to do. And it always sounds worse than it is, which I hate.

We can’t go anywhere without this happening. Residential streets. Beaches. Massive open fields. OUR FRONT YARD. And walking away makes it so much worse. We just have to stand our ground.

Phew. I need to vent sometimes.


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> Surveying her kingdom:
> 
> View attachment 491372


Oh ,this is gorgeous!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Exploring with my mom, and playing recall games. I love a low tide.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents’ dog Molly had multiple teeth removed yesterday, and was both groggy and in pain today. Peggy was so very curious. Here she is begging to see Molly’s syringe of morphine:









And just generally keeping a close eye on everyone:









I didn’t get a photo, but she spent a lot of time on her back legs, perfectly balanced for longer than I ever could have thought possible. She wanted to see and sniff Molly in my dad’s arms, but she was so careful not to touch either of them or get too close.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Post-groom wiggles:

















Went for a full shave down this time.  After a week of romping in the mud and ocean, my exact words to the groomer were, “_Function and comfort over appearance, please._”


----------



## Streetcar

She's so glossy and seems quite happy with her lovely trim.


----------



## Looniesense

Very nice! That should last a while too. Thinking of doing the same with mine today LOL


----------



## RedonRed

She looks so velvety!


----------



## Oonapup

I love it! This is what we may go for with Oona in a few weeks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Streetcar said:


> She's so glossy and seems quite happy with her lovely trim.





Looniesense said:


> Very nice! That should last a while too. Thinking of doing the same with mine today LOL





RedonRed said:


> She looks so velvety!





Oonapup said:


> I love it! This is what we may go for with Oona in a few weeks.


It’s definitely not as eye-catching as her usual clips, but wow do I ever love it! We just got home from the beach and didn’t even have to dry her legs off.

I’d planned on putting her back into a summer Miami, but I think this is going to be her summer look instead.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Beachy Sunday in her newly streamlined ‘do. Love it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Only problem is she is _very_ cold inside. That’s the top of her head:









The rest of her is buried under two blankets.


----------



## Oonapup

Peggy is so striking no matter how she is styled. I like how the short clip shows off her spots.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oonapup said:


> Peggy is so striking no matter how she is styled. I like how the short clip shows off her spots.


I’m definitely getting pointer vibes from her in this clip.


----------



## Starla

Phoebe is always cold after swimming, she has a tiny heater next to her pen so she can rest after swimming and warm up. She moves her bed around to be closer to it. Was she cold after her groom or just after getting wet?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> Phoebe is always cold after swimming, she has a tiny heater next to her pen so she can rest after swimming and warm up. She moves her bed around to be closer to it. Was she cold after her groom or just after getting wet?
> View attachment 491661


She was cold after her groom. She’s actually almost always cold after her grooms, except in her long winter coat. I may just pull out her stretchy fleece for a few days while she acclimates.

Oddly, I’ve never seen her show any signs of being cold outside. It’s always at home on the bed or couch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We’re having a backyard campfire and someone stole a log...


----------



## Rose n Poos

Batter up!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This is Peggy’s don’t-stop-petting-me pose:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes she really fights nap time:


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sometimes she really fights nap time:
> View attachment 491705
> View attachment 491703
> View attachment 491704
> View attachment 491706


Oy! She reminds me of my six year old 🤣 Whhhhhhy??? Sleeping is so gooooooood!!! 🤪


----------



## PeggyTheParti

It’s been 5 days since her shave down and Peggy is still absolutely freezing. As I type this, she’s tucked in tight against me, in a nest of duvets:










Every 20 seconds or so, she trembles. Her ears, paws, and nose are icy cold. Unless she is outside running around, she is miserable. 

Last evening, her tail was tucked down tight until I bundled her up like this:


















*Lesson learned: Poodle hair is not just a fashion accessory, nor is it just a fussy inconvenience. It provides a ton of insulation for our skinny little friends.*


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

So sorry Peggy's uncomfortable. So far, Elroy is showing no signs of being cold with his new short trim (#7 blade on body, #5 on legs).


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Someone is very cold and wet because she _plunged_ into the ocean and tried to swim after a pair of Canada geese today. Does she look repentant?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“I regret nothing.”


----------



## Dianaleez

Where's Ms Peggy's warm chicken soup?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> Where's Ms Peggy's warm chicken soup?


Peggy says, “Goose soup, please.”


----------



## Spottytoes

What a bummer poor Peggy gets so cold with a short clip. It does look adorable on her and short is definitely easy peasy. I will say, when Peggy is cold, she makes for some great photos all snuggled in her warm 
blankets.😉😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spottytoes said:


> What a bummer poor Peggy gets so cold with a short clip. It does look adorable on her and short is definitely easy peasy. I will say, when Peggy is cold, she makes for some great photos all snuggled in her warm
> blankets.😉😍


And she gets extra snuggly, too! We’re managing her chill with stretchy fleeces. And I’m still loving her short ‘do. Really is so very convenient for adventuring.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My current view:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Very dramatic when she sits up.


----------



## Little Milo

I’m just catching up on PF after some truly crazy days. I hadn’t seen Peggy’s short clip. I love it! She looks so athletic and comfortable. I’m a big fan of no fuss looks. (Although I don’t pull it off as successfully as Peggy does…). I hope she gets used to snuggling under the blankets so she can be comfortable inside, too.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Very dramatic when she sits up.
> 
> View attachment 491769


Something about this is very E.T. to me. Now we need you to pose behind her, as if riding a bike, wearing a hoodie.


----------



## NaturalPoodle

BennieJets said:


> Something about this is very E.T. to me. Now we need you to pose behind her, as if riding a bike, wearing a hoodie.


Exactly!!

Edit: I just showed my husband and he said she looks like an Empress


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was up here yesterday:










While Peggy enjoyed a day with my husband at sea level:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Both are beautiful!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Morning nap:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Saturday afternoon portraits and a romp!


----------



## buddyrose

PeggyTheParti said:


> It’s been 5 days since her shave down and Peggy is still absolutely freezing. As I type this, she’s tucked in tight against me, in a nest of duvets:
> 
> 
> 
> Every 20 seconds or so, she trembles. Her ears, paws, and nose are icy cold. Unless she is outside running around, she is miserable.
> Last evening, her tail was tucked down tight until I bundled her up like this:
> *Lesson learned: Poodle hair is not just a fashion accessory, nor is it just a fussy inconvenience. It provides a ton of insulation for our skinny little friends.*



What temperature do you keep on in your house? I like mine on the cool side, around 66 degrees Fahrenheit, so my little Ginger likes to lay in her bed in a beam of sunlight. Do you keep your temp setting lower than that?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

buddyrose said:


> What temperature do you keep on in your house? I like mine on the cool side, around 66 degrees Fahrenheit, so my little Ginger likes to lay in her bed in a beam of sunlight. Do you keep your temp setting lower than that?


During the day, at this time of year, the indoor temps naturally reach 68-70 degrees. The heat only comes on around midnight or so. I’ve got it set to 65.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Enjoying a quiet morning in bed, and Peggy brought me a sock from the laundry pile. What is she hoping to trade it for?

A) Latte foam
B) A piece of granola
C) My book









A: Lattte foam


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sunday sniff fest:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

That looks like a nice place for Peggy to romp around!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> That looks like a nice place for Peggy to romp around!


It’s a fabulous spot! And we usually have it all to ourselves, which is quite the luxury.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Quite an asset!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Was sitting on a stool at our breakfast bar when I felt someone watching me. I turned around, looked down, and saw....


----------



## buddyrose

PeggyTheParti said:


> During the day, at this time of year, the indoor temps naturally reach 68-70 degrees.


I would think that would be warm enough but every dog is unique. Putting on a little sweater is perfect. She is so sweet looking.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents headed home yesterday, after a wonderful month-long visit. Poor Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I just almost fainted and needed to quickly elevate my legs and get my heart rate down. It was so bad this time, without even thinking about what I was asking, I said, “Peggy help me.” She immediately jumped onto my legs, stood there precariously for a moment, and then laid down exactly where I needed her to apply pressure. I didn’t provide her with any direction whatsoever, just a quiet plea for help because there was no one else around. It’s been 20 minutes and she hasn’t moved.










If she weren’t so reactive, I’d be working with a trainer to train her as a service dog. In every other way, she is up to the job. Kinda heartbreaking, actually. But she still helps me as best she can.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She wasn’t too happy when I tried to get up.  I guess I’ll stay here just a bit longer.


----------



## Sroodle8

I think you should do whatever Peggy says tonight! Take care of yourself.


----------



## NaturalPoodle

How amazing that Peggy helped you like that! I hope you're feeling better


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I like when Peggy gets up from a nap and then drags her nap blanket around the house like a woolly little ghost.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

It’s rainy and boring today, and the Queen of Trades has been offering me everything she’s got. I actually just uttered the words, “_I value your yak cheese currency; however, I have nothing to offer at this time._”


----------



## Dianaleez

Poodle seeks free upgrade. Will trade used cheese.

And there are no takers?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Just having a nice relaxing bath...


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Just having a nice relaxing bath...
> View attachment 492010
> View attachment 492009
> View attachment 492008


"Pay no attention to that pooch behind the curtain!"
(said in my best Wizard-y voice).


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> It’s rainy and boring today, and the Queen of Trades has been offering me everything she’s got. I actually just uttered the words, “_I value your yak cheese currency; however, I have nothing to offer at this time._”
> 
> View attachment 492002


Bennie said she'll take your Yak cheese and raise you a shredded Kleenex. No boogers. (She really loves her yak cheese...)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A happy poodle morning:


----------



## cowpony

Looks like a fun walk. That brassica flower is very pretty.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

cowpony said:


> Looks like a fun walk. That brassica flower is very pretty.


Peggy especially liked the post-walk pup cup from Starbucks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 492052
> 
> View attachment 492053
> 
> View attachment 492051


 She’s so funny. I wonder why she puts cloth on herself? Lol


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Audi said:


> She’s so funny. I wonder why she puts cloth on herself? Lol


She was napping curled up in that blanket. And then she just takes it with her when she gets up.


----------



## Streetcar

PeggyTheParti said:


> She was napping curled up in that blanket. And then she just takes it with her when she gets up.


Oliver does that too, just sans the high theatre of lovely Peggy Sue's over-the-shoulder gaze back at you 🦹‍♀️🧚‍♀️💃.


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> She was napping curled up in that blanket. And then she just takes it with her when she gets up.


Love her! Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Love the picture with both her ear straight out! 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Waiting for her Glandex chew:


----------



## Asta's Mom

I just love this thread, brings me such joy - today decided to revisit the first pages 1-5. Yeah even then it is sheer personality Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> I just love this thread, brings me such joy - today decided to revisit the first pages 1-5. Yeah even then it is sheer personality Peggy.


This makes me so happy, Claire.  I should revisit those early days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy wants me to tell you all that’s _seaweed_ on her nose, _not_ boogers.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A quiet morning, a quiet poodle, and some accidental home latte art:










Last night, around 11:30pm, we were all lounging in front of the TV when we heard a crash at the front door. It sounded like the FedEx guy had made a late-night visit to drop the world’s largest package on our porch! Peggy shot up, alert. And then there was another crash. Adrenaline surged.

I actually have no idea how she got there without stepping on either of us, but in a split second, there Peggy was, at the front door, barking ferociously. I’ve never been so thankful for that bark of hers! If someone had been there, it’s safe to say they took off in a hurry.

My husband leashed Peggy up and took her out front to investigate. She was very restrained, alternating between sniffing the air and growling low into the darkness. After a few minutes, they came back inside and she went right back to sleep. 

That part was amazing to me. She wasn’t on edge. No pacing. No residual stress. She was satisfied all was clear.

I’m not sure we’ll ever know what made that sound. But I feel so very safe with my standard poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“Are you done doing boring stuff yet?”









“How about now?”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Please don’t ever tell Peggy this wall she regularly jumps _effortlessly_ onto is the same height as most of our gates and fences.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I know what you mean! It amazing how effortless they just spring up. I'm certain Elroy could hop over our 4 ft fence if he wanted to.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

_Tugs on my sweater_: “Would you like my ball?”









“Haha. Can’t have it.”









“Okay, seriously. Do you want my ball?”









“Look, I’m not even touching it.”









_Hopping up and down_: “I can’t believe you actually took my ball!!!!! Gimme!!”









“Hey, want my ball?”


----------



## fjm

PeggyTheParti said:


> Please don’t ever tell Peggy this wall she regularly jumps _effortlessly_ onto is the same height as most of our gates and fences.


I'm trying to keep the same information from Freddy - outside he easily jumps several feet, inside he has not yet discovered he can jump onto the furniture, which makes it a safe place for Sophy when she has had enough of him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Doing her very, very best to stay quiet so I don’t close the curtains. Moments after that last photo, she came over to tell me about a fly that was bothering her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I have no idea what this crumb is under Peggy’s nose:









But when I took it away, I got this look:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I just told Peggy that dogs can’t have chocolate:


----------



## Streetcar

First you take her crumb away, and now you deny this stellar chocolate _cake_? I think Peggy is saying she is not a dog, so cake will be fine 😉. Uhhmmm, a _really_ good substitute might be in order. I mean, look how hard she works posing for us! Extra Honest Kitchen 🤩!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I had another near fainting episode this evening while gardening. I was able to lie down and get my legs up in time, and I called for Peggy to help me. Again, she immediately jumped up and stretched out on my legs, as if this was a command I’d taught her and rehearsed a million times. And she hasn’t budged.










It’s so scary when this happens, especially when my husband isn’t home, but feeling her heart beating against me just calms me right down. I’m realizing the greatest service she’s providing for me is that my body can regulate itself so much faster without the complicating factor of panic.

@Streetcar, Peggy will be getting _lots_ of Honest Kitchen tonight.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current view:


----------



## Streetcar

I am so thankful for Peggy's responses when this unfortunate event occurs. Amazing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Birdwatching:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Uh oh. Someone lost a ball.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

When this happens, I always think "Well your supposed to be smart, you can figure this out!" He (Elroy) never does though 🤣.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> When this happens, I always think "Well your supposed to be smart, you can figure this out!" He (Elroy) never does though 🤣.


Sitting quietly and patiently quickly convinces the human to help. Pretty smart, if you ask me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

🤔You're so right! 🤣


----------



## Rose n Poos

A tangential tidbit...Brian Hare has studied and written of dogs' cognitive abilities and our mutual evolution. (We all know that Peggy and Elroy are very smart!). One of the types of cognition is when a dog looks to a human to help solve a problem .

This is just one example.

The backstory is working with Labs that were being bred, one set for the military to sniff out incendiary devices and one set for canine companion helpers.

Excerpt from the Washington Post

_Hare devised a test that could tell them apart in two or three minutes. It’s a test that’s intentionally impossible for the dog to solve — what Star Trek fans would recognize as the Kobayashi Maru. In Hare’s version, the dog was at first able to get a reward from inside a container whose lid was loosely secured and easy to dislodge; then, the reward was placed inside the same container with the lid locked and unable to be opened. Just as Starfleet was trying to figure out what a captain’s character would lead him to do in a no-win situation, Hare’s team was watching whether the dog kept trying to solve the test indefinitely, or looked to a human for help.
“What we found is that the dogs that ask for help are fantastic at the assistance-dog training, and the dogs that persevere and try to solve the problem no matter what are ideal for the detector training,” Hare said. “It’s not testing to see which dog is smart or dumb. What we’ve been able to show is that some of these measures tell you what jobs these dogs would be good at.”_
How dogs think, learn, communicate and problem-solve - The Washington Post


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Our neighbour shared some security footage with us, with this message: _“FYI: At that time of night you guys usually have Peggy out.”_










Those lights across the street mark our front pathway, where we walk Peggy before bed. Guess I should pay close attention the next time she growls into the darkness!


----------



## Bigbark

Maybe you also need a flashlight and a whistle. 😲


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Trying to trade a cruise brochure my husband gave her for a taste of my toast:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I gave her a taste of the toast and then returned the brochure to her. She took it for one lap around the living room and is now trying to cash it in again:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Morning coffee on a park bench. Someone hopped up to join us:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

But if course! What else would you expect?


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> I gave her a taste of the toast and then returned the brochure to her. She took it for one lap around the living room and is now trying to cash it in again:
> 
> View attachment 492582


If it ain’t broken, don’t fix it 🤷‍♀️ . Right Peggy?!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Soaking up the sights, sounds, smells, and sunshine today:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

And sights there are! That's one hot chick! 🤣😂🐥


----------



## PeggyTheParti

One of those days...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

If I want to get a little more sleep, my husband will barricade the hall so a certain poodle doesn’t pace outside the bedroom door. I’m then greeted by this:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Yesterday, like an imperious queen, Peggy lounged in her bed and repeatedly slapped her plate for more food.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She just got up from the end of the couch, tucked herself into me, and nosed my hand for pets.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She is smelling the latte I just made.


----------



## Dianaleez

Is her nose quivering?

I love to watch Normie sit on the porch and smell the breeze. His long snout quivers.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A garter snake lives under this tree and Peggy is smitten.


























I’ve been using this as an opportunity to practise her “fun recall,” occasionally calling her to me and magically producing increasingly thrilling food rewards, then making a big game of releasing her to go back and sniff. I even called her back into the house with my favourite “3...2...1.....” command, where I surprised her with rotisserie chicken.

Having a hard time convincing her to go back outside now. 










Note: Peggy’s “fun recall” is something I use regularly as part of play. It’s not meant to be her emergency recall, but it works really well as an interruptor. We’re now playing “throw all the balls at once,” to remind her that I am way more fun than a snake.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Officially wiped out. Probably dreaming of snakes....or chicken.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> Probably dreaming of snakes....or chicken.


Or both!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mail delivery from Peggy. We may have some quality control issues.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Perfect😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Getting ready for a walk while still muddy from a previous walk:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mornings with Peggy. I don’t think she wanted that belly rub to end.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy was super reactive on our downtown walk this morning. The only dogs she didn’t bark at were some tiny puppies across the street and a massive black GSD who barked at her first.

We did enjoy a few minutes of peace on a patio, at least. And she would (rather inexplicably) lie down like this at intersections, waiting to cross. But her head was always on a swivel.










We’ve got some urban travel coming up soon. Lord help us!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy has finally grown into her backpack.  December 2019 vs. today:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She’s curled up on the Roku remote and just paused my movie. I don’t have the heart to move her!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

An hour later, still paused.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

You didn't really want to watch that movie, did you?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Trying to enjoy my lunch. Yes, that is my sock. No, I did not give it to her.


----------



## cowpony

Peggy explores the barter economy?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

cowpony said:


> Peggy explores the barter economy?


Peggy is _very_ into bartering,


----------



## BennieJets

I am continually impressed by Peggy’s bartering skill.
How did it come about? When Bennie takes something I’d like her not to have, I’ll trade her for a treat. But I go to her, it’s definitely not her willingly bringing things to me. Peggy makes me giggle. My fav is still the time she brought you the novel from your bedside table 🙊 So clever.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> I am continually impressed by Peggy’s bartering skill.
> How did it come about? When Bennie takes something I’d like her not to have, I’ll trade her for a treat. But I go to her, it’s definitely not her willingly bringing things to me. Peggy makes me giggle. My fav is still the time she brought you the novel from your bedside table 🙊 So clever.


Peggy would occasionally—but fiercely—resource guard, so we had to approach trades very carefully. She didn’t do well with standard RG prevention protocol, which is to practise “drop it” for rewards. By the second drop, she was suspicious. By the third, she was showing signs of stress, dropping the item just out of reach, trying to guard it as non-confrontationally as possible.

So we worked with a behaviourist to start changing her feelings around “treasures.” And that process went very, very quickly. She almost immediately learned the game, which was that a human approaching her when she had a treasure meant something good was coming AND she often got to keep the original item. Score!! She went from anxious to optimistic.

Because resource guarding is a behaviour that goes dormant more than it ever really is extinguished, we still reinforce that anticipation daily.

All that said.....even before we worked with the behaviourist, if Peggy had a treasure and we ignored her long enough, she would often bring it to us to try and get our attention. That natural tendency, plus our RG exercises, combined to create a very enthusiastic barterer.  I think also, when the work with the behaviourist started to pay off, Peggy noticed how utterly thrilled we were when former RG triggers (like socks!!) were presented to us. She works as hard to elicit that response from us on a daily basis as we do to quell her guarding proclivities.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy would occasionally—but fiercely—resource guard, so we had to approach trades very carefully. She didn’t do well with standard RG prevention protocol, which is to practise “drop it” for rewards. By the second drop, she was suspicious. By the third, she was showing signs of stress, dropping the item just out of reach, trying to guard it as non-confrontationally as possible.
> 
> So we worked with a behaviourist to start changing her feelings around “treasures.” And that process went very, very quickly. She almost immediately learned the game, which was that a human approaching her when she had a treasure meant something good was coming AND she often got to keep the original item. Score!! She went from anxious to optimistic.
> 
> Because resource guarding is a behaviour that goes dormant more than it ever really is extinguished, we still reinforce that anticipation daily.
> 
> All that said.....even before we worked with the behaviourist, if Peggy had a treasure and we ignored her long enough, she would often bring it to us to try and get our attention. That natural tendency, plus our RG exercises, combined to create a very enthusiastic barterer.  I think also, when the work with the behaviourist started to pay off, Peggy noticed how utterly thrilled we were when former RG triggers (like socks!!) were presented to us. She works as hard to elicit that response from us on a daily basis as we do to quell her guarding proclivities.


Ah okay, that makes sense! I’ve read your RG thread in the past to learn how to help Bennie if it ever began to rear up for us.

I do take some treasures away when trading 😕🤔 which I know isn’t ideal. I have a hard time accepting that if I let her keep the lego piece she’s gnawing on, that won’t be dangerous. She seems to be okay with the trade, and I work at being cheerful and calm about it. But I wonder if there’s a better way for me to go about it... The non dangerous items I do let her keep. It’s a matter of doing all I can to manage the environment with kids and an adolescent poodle. I’d love to have Bennie be as willing to barter as Peggy is.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Ah okay, that makes sense! I’ve read your RG thread in the past to learn how to help Bennie if it ever began to rear up for us.
> 
> I do take some treasures away when trading 😕🤔 which I know isn’t ideal. I have a hard time accepting that if I let her keep the lego piece she’s gnawing on, that won’t be dangerous. She seems to be okay with the trade, and I work at being cheerful and calm about it. But I wonder if there’s a better way for me to go about it... The non dangerous items I do let her keep. It’s a matter of doing all I can to manage the environment with kids and an adolescent poodle. I’d love to have Bennie be as willing to barter as Peggy is.


Oh you definitely have to remove dangerous items like Lego pieces. But I’m able to keep a 10:1 “keeps to takes” ratio by practising regularly with things like her toys. I’ll just bend over and place a treat on it.

And if Bennie hasn’t shown any worries up until this point, it sounds like everything you’re doing is preventative, which doesn’t have quite the same stakes as rehabilitation.  I think you’re doing great.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh you definitely have to remove dangerous items like Lego pieces. But I’m able to keep a 10:1 “keeps to takes” ratio by practising regularly with things like her toys. I’ll just bend over and place a treat on it.
> 
> And if Bennie hasn’t shown any worries up until this point, it sounds like everything you’re doing is preventative, which doesn’t have quite the same stakes as rehabilitation.  I think you’re doing great.


Placing the treat on the toy!!!! I’d forgotten about that! 

“You’re doing great.”
I literally burst into tears. I’ve had such a hard last week— not dog related- but reading that just made my heart feel so encouraged.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Placing the treat on the toy!!!! I’d forgotten about that!
> 
> “You’re doing great.”
> I literally burst into tears. I’ve had such a hard last week— not dog related- but reading that just made my heart feel so encouraged.


Aw! I’m glad those words found you when you needed them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Grooming day! And she did great.  When she got home, she quickly said hello to me and then ran to grab her special new toy.*










*Two old socks tied together


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Some outside time to try and get the icky grooming smell off. I prefer my poodles to smell like poodles.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Great looking summer groom for Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Great looking summer groom for Peggy.


It’s going to have to last until the end of August! Eek! I might have to get my grooming tools out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She looks lovely 😍!


----------



## Dianaleez

I always worry about how the dog feels about having their scent changed at the groomers. We specify 'no scented products' but it still alters his smell.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> I always worry about how the dog feels about having their scent changed at the groomers. We specify 'no scented products' but it still alters his smell.


Same! Our groomer uses an unscented shampoo, provided by us, and no other products. But still Peggy comes home with a pungent spa smell.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

First she took the pillow out of her bed.










Then she tried using it as a head rest.









Then I guess maybe she regretted her decision?


----------



## Liz

Aww, she's Gracie sized


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Aww, she's Gracie sized


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy pretzel:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Another fun near-fainting episode. I elevated my legs and said “Peggy, help me.” This time she got creative and tried hard to get my husband’s attention. First she ran into his office. Nothing. So she came back, grabbed a pillow from the couch, and raced back to “trade.” I guess for his attention? He firmly told her he was busy, shooed her out, and closed the door. So she abandoned the pillow, returned to me, jumped up, and stretched out on my legs as before.

I’ve not been able to reinforce this in any way, other than by saying “_Thank you, thank you...._” Maybe she can also feel my heart rate return to normal. Either way, she seems to get it.


----------



## Liz

Good girl, Peggy!


----------



## BennieJets

I love how Peggy and you co-regulate. Makes me think of something called polyvagal theory. You both have so much practice and experience bringing each other into ventral Vagal state.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Not quite ready for the day:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The last time I packed this suitcase, I left her for a week. She’s committed to not letting that happen again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was sitting on the couch, talking to my husband, when something caught his eye. “Do you want to know what’s doing on directly behind you right now?” he asked. And then he aimed his phone just past me and snapped me this photo.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes we have to get pretty creative to keep the poodle entertained.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> I was sitting on the couch, talking to my husband, when something caught his eye. “Do you want to know what’s doing on directly behind you right now?” he asked. And then he aimed his phone just past me and snapped me this photo.
> 
> View attachment 493456


There's one of them three legged poodles again!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Classic Peggy moment, captured by my husband mid-breakfast:


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## 94Magna_Tom

🤞


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Travel day and the poodle is concerned. Currently her crate is being dismantled and her crate mattress has been temporarily relocated to the living room.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Thanks goodness for Turner Classic Movies, soother of poodle nerves and occupier of poodle attention.


----------



## Bigbark

PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 493531


This is the BEST!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Waiting in line for the ferry and our already exhausted Peggy is being MEGA dog reactive, lunging and barking, even from a distance. With people she’s doing fine, thank goodness. Just hope we can keep our distance from any canines on the crossing. Then it’s on to our heavily dog-populated accommodations...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy to say that Honest Kitchen is currently doing the trick, while we’re stuck in line, in the car, _right_ in the eye of the dog storm. In literally every direction there’s a reactive dog.

This is the reality of travel. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

We get 30 seconds of this:









And then 5 minutes of this:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

There were a _lot_ of dogs on the ferry, but we did okay. Better than okay, really. Even when there was a major traffic jam returning to the car deck, and we were squished in tight amongst dozens of strangers and a Great Pyrenees, shuffling slowly down an enclosed staircase, while a parent let their toddler take each of the gazillion stairs one....painstaking.....step.......at......a........time......... 


















I’m still slightly baffled by how well she does on the big rumbly ferry. I’ve seen dogs petrified on that boat, but she acts like it’s the most normal thing in the world.

We spent most of our time just lounging (note the crossed paws!) but she also met a ton of people and went through her evening training routine a few times on the deck. One thing I didn’t fully appreciate in the moment was just how focused she was on me while we went through her familiar paces in such an unfamiliar environment. So many strange sensations, sounds, smells, and sights.

Had some company out there on the water:









Arriving in Canada:









Customs is drive-thru style, and I think Peggy was a little disappointed the border agent didn’t have a puppuccino for her. Then it was over to my parents’ campsite to say hi (Peggy was thrilled to see her friends!), and on to our temporary home:










Unlike the last time we stayed at my parents’ condo, Peggy went straight into her crate after evening toilet time. Our first visit, it took her at least three nights to get comfortable enough to do that evening routine.

I served her her usual quarter cup of bedtime Honest Kitchen, draped a blanket over the crate, and then held my breath, waiting for that familiar crunch, knowing she wouldn’t eat if she was stressed.

Nothing.



So my husband got into bed and made some familiar night sounds: Fluffed the pillow. Stretched out. Yawned a bit. Rolled over, creaking the bed.

And from the crate....

“_Crunch, crunch, crunch_.”

All was right in Peggy’s world.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Learning to look—but not speak—at the many, many passersby:










My last dog was born and raised in the bustle of a big city. Peggy is a country girl, through and through. I will say that it’s much easier to introduce a city dog to the country than vice versa. But Peggy does seem to be relaxing a little more quickly this second time around. As I type this, she’s curling up for her morning nap, albeit with one eye still on the street below.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current status:


----------



## Asta's Mom

glad to hear all safe and sound in Canada. know Peggy loves your parents. have a wonderful summer.


----------



## cowpony

I'm glad the core group of humans is the same even if the environment is different. She's not trying to process new people in her personal space along with a new personal space.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

cowpony said:


> I'm glad the core group of humans is the same even if the environment is different. She's not trying to process new people in her personal space along with a new personal space.


Yes, that definitely helps. And seeing her so happy with my parents is alleviating my guilt a little. I think some dogs can really enjoy travelling. Peggy’s just not one of them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> glad to hear all safe and sound in Canada. know Peggy loves your parents. have a wonderful summer.


Thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Visited a couple of parks and then parked ourselves on the patio at A&W for some hamburgers.










Peggy made friends with the cashier who showered her with a new delicacy: _Milk Bones_. I’m usually a little pickier about what strangers feed her, but given the circumstances, I felt the potential digestive upset was worth all the happy attention. Plus, Peggy loved them. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ And the cashier loved how soft she was.

Now we rest.


----------



## Streetcar

Oliver actually does really great with his teeny peanut butter flavored Milkbones. They are an occasional treat and do not bother his tummy.

Wishing the same success for you!

So glad you have traveled home. I really need a getaway, but again this year will enjoy one vicariously. So thank you 😊 💓.


----------



## Dechi

Peggy is such a good girl ! I hope you have nice weather in Vancouver. In my area we’ve been having tornados and flooding lately. Stay safe and have a good time with your family !


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> Peggy is such a good girl ! I hope you have nice weather in Vancouver. In my area we’ve been having tornados and flooding lately. Stay safe and have a good time with your family !


The weather out east sure does look wild! Stay safe, Dechi. I think I’d really be struggling with my migraines if I were still in Ontario.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A very full day for a Peggy!

We met my parents for a picnic and had dogs and children coming at us in all directions. Some dogs upset Peggy. Others she desperately wanted to play with. And still others she ignored. I’ve been trying to figure out the common denominators, but it’s tricky. She definitely doesn’t seem to like dogs who just stand and stare. (Frankly, I don’t either. They give me the creeps!) The yapping pair of Jack Russells, on the other hand, she couldn’t have cared less about. And the fluffy spitzy guy, who was getting his paws wiped in the parking lot, had her in full play mode.

We helped her burn off a little of that energy:


















Until she settled down, exhausted, with my dad:










A few hours—and a dozen activities later—we made our way back to our temporary home. I put a crackling fire on the TV, cranked up the AC, and within minutes....


















Goodnight, Peggy. Good job today.

P.S. Our progress with the elevator has been slow but steady. She willingly walks into it, plops down into a sit, and doesn’t budge again until the doors open. I’m not sure why she started sitting, but I’m happy to let her do whatever makes her feel better. She still won’t take treats in there, so that’s our goal for this trip.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

I was going to ask you if Peggy was handling the elevator better this trip, so thanks for posting the update. I'm hoping that before the end or your visit, Peggy will feel comfortable enough to take treats while in the elevator.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> I was going to ask you if Peggy was handling the elevator better this trip, so thanks for posting the update. I'm hoping that before the end or your visit, Peggy will feel comfortable enough to take treats while in the elevator.


Thank you.  I was worried she’d think,”_Oh no! Not this again!_” and refuse to go in at all. But she was quite stoic about it, marching in solemnly and then plunking into that strange sit (despite never having been asked to sit in there).

There’s only one elevator in the building, so we can’t really monopolize it for practising. And we’re always on somewhat high alert, in case the doors slide open and there’s a dog standing there. But I’m going to start carrying a special treat that is produced only on the elevator.

If she doesn’t eat it, oh well. It can go away until next time. What I won’t do is start rewarding her for getting off. The last thing I want is her rushing the doors.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband was just taking Peggy out for a walk and stuck his head back in the door to say, “_Oh, by the way, she took a treat in the elevator last night._”

Just a boring old piece of Tylee’s chicken jerky!

Guess we need a new goal. 

Here’s a photo from their walk:


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband was just taking Peggy out for a walk and stuck his head back in the door to say, “_Oh, by the way, she took a treat in the elevator last night._”


Well that didn't take long! So happy that Peggy seems a lot calmer this visit than the first time you went to Vancouver.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband was just taking Peggy out for a walk and stuck his head back in the door to say, “_Oh, by the way, she took a treat in the elevator last night._”
> 
> Just a boring old piece of Tylee’s chicken jerky!
> 
> Guess we need a new goal.
> 
> Here’s a photo from their walk:
> 
> View attachment 493687


Hurray!!! Way to go Peggy! What's next?!


----------



## fjm

Today, the elevator. Tomorrow, the WORLD! Go for it, Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Well that didn't take long! So happy that Peggy seems a lot calmer this visit than the first time you went to Vancouver.


I’m happy, too. I wasn’t sure if we’d be building on our last trip’s progress, starting from scratch, or worse.

She’s still extremely reactive to most dogs we encounter (thanks to being attacked multiple times as an adolescent), and while that’s not really specific to travel, it certainly complicates things.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Hurray!!! Way to go Peggy! What's next?!


I would like to see her relax even more in the elevator. She still plops into that strange sit and gives us the same solemnly miserable look as when the vet sticks a thermometer in her bum.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We did our best to help Peggy catch up on her sleep today:









And then it was off to my parents’ campsite to celebrate Father’s Day and bid them farewell for the summer. They’re headed to Ontario to visit with family, while we continue to enjoy their home on Vancouver Island.

Peggy was thrilled with her new Kong tennis balls:









She’s going to be looking for my parents for a while, I think. So I’ll have to keep the fun stuff coming.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

New goal: Convince the poodle that balconies and balls do not mix.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy absolutely loves this wedge pillow! I’ve got it tucked into the corner of the couch right now, and she alternates between using it as a pillow and using it as a bed. If I’m ever rude enough to be using it when she’s in the mood to relax, she gently places a paw on it and stares at me. I might have to get her one for Christmas.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Obsessed.


----------



## Dianaleez

"When I go to my Granny's house, I get to sleep on the wedge cushion."


----------



## Asta's Mom

Thought your parents would be with you longer. Sure Peggy will miss them. Do get Princess Peggy her own wedge.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This should really be an ad for wedge pillows:









Just had a lovely walk featuring squirrels overhead (very interesting!) and a yipping little Pomeranian (less interesting). We also made some more big progress with the elevator: Not only did Peggy take treats, she also sniffed around with interest! She didn’t even brace herself. And when she plopped down into a sit, it wasn’t that weird hunched sit. It was a can-I-have-some-cheese-please? sit. Hooray for Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Thought your parents would be with you longer. Sure Peggy will miss them. Do get Princess Peggy her own wedge.


We sure wish they’d stuck around longer! But I’m glad we overlapped a little. And so grateful for this wonderful little home of theirs they’ve so generously offered to us in their absence.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

At home we have an opaque shower curtain. Here...we do not.  Peggy was absolutely fascinated by my migraine-shower-in-the-dark.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Sorry for the migraine but it's an amazing photo.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Ugh, migraines are awful. Does any medication help with your headaches? I'm very grateful for sumatriptan which is usually quite effective for me. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This expert lounger is officially an elevator pro. Gives me hope for some of the reactivity stuff, seeing her realize that a VERY SCARY THING isn’t so scary after all.










In other news, we brought some dryer balls with us, as I figured they’d be quieter than regular toys. I’m very aware of having someone living below us here! Every little woof and hop and skitter makes me cringe.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning, Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The door slams are loud and frequent today. They literally rattle the walls and are generally followed by stomps down the hall and an elevator ding. Half the time this noise elicit a sharp bark, a quarter of the time just a closed-mouth boof, and the rest she either sleeps through or ignores.










What absolutely makes it worse is getting angry or even uttering a stern NO. What makes it better is playing games with her and keeping the mood light.

Do we always have the energy for the latter? Nope. So most of the time we strive for some sort of middle ground, just gritting our teeth and staying calm, even when she jangles our nerves.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

When the world is a bit too much....










Actually, Peggy was quite impressive tonight. My husband was taking her down for her bedtime potty walk, which is always a little daunting as every other dog in the building _also_ needs to go for their bedtime potty walk.

As the elevator descended—uh oh—the doors slid open a couple of floors before the lobby, _and_ _there stood a woman with her dog._



My husband, fully expecting Peggy to lose her mind, quickly stepped off the elevator and told the woman they could have it to themselves. But instead of reacting, Peggy stole a small, relaxed sniff as they walked past, and happily followed my husband to the stairwell.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

They encountered the same duo on their way back up, and, again, all was fine. What an enigma our poodle is.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Sounds like she's taking formerly strange experiences and accepting them into her new normal. Good girl, Peggy .


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today so far:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(For anyone reading this who may wish to attempt travelling with their reactive dog: I can’t stress enough how important it is to facilitate ample rest time/processing time/decompression time. And it’s not always easy, especially if you have loads of things you’d like to see and do on your trip. Do you have the time and energy to acclimate your dog to their new nap place? If not, they may be better off in the comfort of their own home with a dogsitter.)


----------



## Starla

PeggyTheParti said:


> Today so far:
> 
> View attachment 493858
> View attachment 493857
> 
> View attachment 493856


Me too, Peggy, me too. I have been exhausted this week after our “vacation” last week!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We spent the evening at the beach:

































Most of the dogs there were off-leash, and they were all around us, just doing their own thing. We were able to recall Peggy twice when a lab playing fetch caught her eye. After that, we decided not to push our luck and brought her in close to enjoy the peacefulness:























The biggest challenge was explaining to Peggy that a girl tossing sticks into the water wasn’t tossing them for her. (_How rude! _-Peggy.)










After all that sandy fun, Peggy wolfed down dinner and crashed hard on the couch. But when it was time for bed, she didn’t settle as usual in her crate so my husband let her out. Urrrggghhh. I came out from brushing my teeth and there she was, just lounging on the bed like that’s where she’d decided to sleep tonight.

I got her a scoop of kibble and repeated her bedtime crate routine. So far, so good.🤞


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The person on the balcony below us is cleaning his grill. Weird sounds and smells = 5-star entertainment for a poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Pooped poodle!










The afternoon temperature reached 84 degrees today—our warmest day yet this year! Peggy managed a handful of long fetches before gazing longingly at a patch of shade.


----------



## Starla

I’m so jealous! We need to move somewhere cooler… if only we could convince the family to move! I’m almost 40 and still can’t leave my momma.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Starla said:


> I’m so jealous! We need to move somewhere cooler… if only we could convince the family to move! I’m almost 40 and still can’t leave my momma.


I get it! I hate being so far from family. I am very lucky that my parents ended up moving out here, but it took close to 8 years. Now they feel as strongly as I do: _No more extreme temperatures! _

We originally ended up here because my Wisconsin-bred husband can’t stand the snow. But we quickly realized it’s the mild summers that make it so perfect for us (minus the horrific wildfire smoke we’ve occasionally endured).


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current status:










12:30am and the poodle refuses to sleep.

This is the second night in a row she’s been uncharacteristically reluctant to go in her crate, except this time she actually sat inside with one paw resting mournfully on the bars like she was in jail. I covered the crate as usual, counted to ten, and then let her out.

I fully expected her to race into bed with my husband, but instead she wanted to play. And then eat. And then play some more. She even went to the door and nosed her leash, hoping for a midnight stroll!

I’m guessing it’s either the warm temperature—it’s about 10 degrees warmer in here right now than it ever is in our home—or the change to her routine is just finally taking a toll. We’ve not been doing her evening training because she sleeps so hard after dinner. At home, she doesn’t get into a deep sleep until closer to bedtime.

Will try to adjust her schedule tomorrow and cross our fingers this isn’t the beginning of the end of her happy relationship with the crate!!


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Current status:
> 
> View attachment 494008
> 
> 
> 12:30am and the poodle refuses to sleep.
> 
> This is the second night in a row she’s been uncharacteristically reluctant to go in her crate, except this time she actually sat inside with one paw resting mournfully on the bars like she was in jail. I covered the crate as usual, counted to ten, and then let her out.
> 
> I fully expected her to race into bed with my husband, but instead she wanted to play. And then eat. And then play some more. She even went to the door and nosed her leash, hoping for a midnight stroll!
> 
> I’m guessing it’s either the warm temperature—it’s about 10 degrees warmer in here right now than it ever is in our home—or the change to her routine is just finally taking a toll. We’ve not been doing her evening training because she sleeps so hard after dinner. At home, she doesn’t get into a deep sleep until closer to bedtime.
> 
> Will try to adjust her schedule tomorrow and cross our fingers this isn’t the beginning of the end of her happy relationship with the crate!!


Oh Peggy. I feel you. I’m in a round of insomnia myself. Wish I could sleep hard after dinner though... not sure how much longer I can keep waking at 3 am and getting up at 5:30 am to get things done. 🥴

I hope you get sorted today! Mmm just imagine that nice cozy den of a crate🥱


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Oh Peggy. I feel you. I’m in a round of insomnia myself. Wish I could sleep hard after dinner though... not sure how much longer I can keep waking at 3 am and getting up at 5:30 am to get things done. 🥴
> 
> I hope you get sorted today! Mmm just imagine that nice cozy den of a crate🥱


Wouldn’t a cozy dark crate be nice?? I struggle with insomnia, too, and even when I do sleep, it’s rarely restorative. Hope you get a good night’s sleep soon.

Right after I posted that photo, I went through Peggy’s bedtime routine again. There was no dramatic paw on the bars, but she was definitely reluctant to go into her crate. I didn’t fully cover it, in case it was getting too hot in there, and then it was time for some tough love. We went to bed.

Thankfully, we didn’t hear a peep from her all night. I actually woke up to other dogs barking outside and momentarily froze, waiting for her to erupt. Nothing. Phew!

Tonight I’m going to make a better effort to mimic a normal evening at home.


----------



## Dianaleez

Is it possible that she's hearing building/street sounds that you aren't? (Normie hears drag racers three miles away on some Friday nights.)

Gee, Mom, other dogs are still up!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> Is it possible that she's hearing building/street sounds that you aren't? (Normie hears drag racers three miles away on some Friday nights.)
> 
> Gee, Mom, other dogs are still up!


Oh definitely! The sounds never end. At home she sleeps in a back bedroom, well insulated from any street or neighbour noise. Plus, the heat pump is right outside the window, which provides white noise.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Completely wiped out:










And so am I.

My husband took Peggy out for her morning pee, and they encountered the same dog they saw a couple of days ago. All was fine at first, except this time the owner didn’t step out of the way to let them freely exit the elevator. So my husband had to squeeze Peggy past, to get into the lobby, and hysterics from both leashed dogs ensued.

Just exhausting.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(Based on the daily hysterics I hear in this building, this is apparently normal. But I’m not okay with it. How do you politely get someone to move when you want off, they want on, and you only have a few seconds before the doors start to close??)


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

"Excuse me please, we need to get out."


----------



## Dianaleez

"Excuse me, my dog doesn't bite but I do"?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Another perfect beach day! We’ve got one more day of this heat wave and then it’s back to the 60s.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She’s watching _Courage of Lassie_.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Enjoying a little piece of paradise today:
























































Bye, Peggy.....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’s watching _Courage of Lassie_.
> 
> View attachment 494098


Peggy has that look of "I'm not sure I can believe *that*!"


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> Enjoying a little piece of paradise today:


Gorgeous place!


----------



## cowpony

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’s watching _Courage of Lassie_.
> 
> View attachment 494098


Those round eyes!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Gorgeous place!


And the water was the perfect temperature! I just have to get over my entirely irrational fear of starfish.  I grew up on the Great Lakes and all this saltwater fauna gives me the creeps.

Peggy was, of course, unconcerned.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Well, tonight’s the fourth night in a row that Peggy has been reluctant to go into her crate at bedtime. 










Tonight, despite being totally calm all evening, she actually _ran_ to the far end of the living room when she saw me going into the bedroom with her bedtime kibble. I gave her some simple commands and tried to reward her, but she wouldn’t even take a treat. Her ears were back and she looked obviously spooked.

My husband was annoyed—“_Is this how it’s going to be from now on??_”—so I had to be calm enough for the both of us. I made a big game of going into the kitchen for cheese and then told Peggy again it was bedtime. She went into her crate, I deposited the cheese and her bedtime kibble, and then closed the door and covered it up.

I’m not calling it a win. I know she doesn’t want to be in there for some reason.

Last night I tried skipping the crate altogether, thinking maybe the oppressive heat was a factor and she could use a night off, but she struggled to settle on the bed with all the strange night noises in the building. I guess maybe the same thing is happening in her crate? Except she doesn’t bark or alert in any way in there.

I’ve been googling this issue, and it seems pretty common for night routines to get interrupted during travel. I just hate the feeling of going backward. She was so happy to go into her crate last week. She sprinted in there just like she does at home.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I hope she’s dreaming of this right now. <3


----------



## fjm

What a glorious place - the water is unbelievably clear.

Would Peggy perhaps settle on her own bed out of the crate? It would be a shame to even begin to associate the crate with unhappy memories. Or perhaps a bed inside it, one on the floor outside it, and leave the door open so that she can choose? You may need to reassure her through a night or two of alert barking, of course - could she have been so tired by all the novelty at first that she was happy to sleep through everything, but is now rather more awake and aware? Mine have behaved similarly when travelling - a murmured "Only people, they're Allowed, nothing to worry about, go back to sleep" usually does the trick for them.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Digressing to food, Remo, and stressing over eating for a moment here. I have leftover poodle-not-eating stress from the illness that took Holly.

Remo is a sensitive little flower and takes on the stress of the world it seems sometimes. His breakfast routine got intruded upon some months back when we had someone in to redo a bathroom.
Remo got stressed so his gusto for his food dropped to me begging him to eat. He was stressed, I was stressed, it affected his dinner too. This had gone on for months.

At about the same time, my husband tried to remind me that my stressing wasn't helping, Click wrote of creating or participating in a stress cycle with Noelle and I remembered Catherine's mentions of having to stop and shake off her feelings before going into the house and engaging with Lily.

I had to stop stressing over it. I wish I could say how I (mostly) have managed to let it go, but I have, for now anyhow, and to my surprise, Remo has started eating pretty normally again.

My take on this is that Remo reads my stress as he's done something wrong. 

Peggy is so finely tuned to you both that you're in a loop. She isn't able to break it until both of you can.

That said, my boys still alert in hotels, nighttime/bedtime is a concern for us and we have had to allow them to sleep on the bed with us (please don't tell - we bring our own covers). This reduces their unease some but the other reason is so we can shush them and all go back to sleep. It's just a fact that we deal with.

It may never get any better than it is but it's manageable.


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well, tonight’s the fourth night in a row that Peggy has been reluctant to go into her crate at bedtime.
> 
> View attachment 494135
> 
> 
> Tonight, despite being totally calm all evening, she actually _ran_ to the far end of the living room when she saw me going into the bedroom with her bedtime kibble. I gave her some simple commands and tried to reward her, but she wouldn’t even take a treat. Her ears were back and she looked obviously spooked.
> 
> My husband was annoyed—“_Is this how it’s going to be from now on??_”—so I had to be calm enough for the both of us. I made a big game of going into the kitchen for cheese and then told Peggy again it was bedtime. She went into her crate, I deposited the cheese and her bedtime kibble, and then closed the door and covered it up.
> 
> I’m not calling it a win. I know she doesn’t want to be in there for some reason.
> 
> Last night I tried skipping the crate altogether, thinking maybe the oppressive heat was a factor and she could use a night off, but she struggled to settle on the bed with all the strange night noises in the building. I guess maybe the same thing is happening in her crate? Except she doesn’t bark or alert in any way in there.
> 
> I’ve been googling this issue, and it seems pretty common for night routines to get interrupted during travel. I just hate the feeling of going backward. She was so happy to go into her crate last week. She sprinted in there just like she does at home.


Not to make light of your situation, but on the rare occasion when Happy retires to her crate my response is " really, you'd rather be in there than with me?"


----------



## Rose n Poos

I just thought of a different possibility. 
Have you washed whatever bedding you have in her crate since this started? 
Before the boys were recently given their choice of condo or bed, two times Remo was very reluctant to enter. 
The first time I insisted he go in for 2 or 3 nights. He was so sad but went in with Doom looming. 
I straighten the bedding every morning and check for unheard overnight accidents but had found nothing. 
It finally clicked for me that if there was even tiny spot of something that I couldn't find, his nose would. 
I never found what bothered him but after washing the bedding two times it passed the sniff test and he went happily back in that night. 
The second time I knew what was going on so pulled the bedding out and swapped it for a backup until the morning.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> I just thought of a different possibility.
> Have you washed whatever bedding you have in her crate since this started?
> Before the boys were recently given their choice of condo or bed, two times Remo was very reluctant to enter.
> The first time I insisted he go in for 2 or 3 nights. He was so sad but went in with Doom looming.
> I straighten the bedding every morning and check for unheard overnight accidents but had found nothing.
> It finally clicked for me that if there was even tiny spot of something that I couldn't find, his nose would.
> I never found what bothered him but after washing the bedding two times it passed the sniff test and he went happily back in that night.
> The second time I knew what was going on so pulled the bedding out and swapped it for a backup until the morning.


After the first night this happened, we did a quick check for anything weird—fishy smell, poop smear, vomit—and found nothing. But I’m going to wash her bedding today, just in case.

Based on her body language last night, I would bet money that something scared her in there. The crate’s in a more central location than it is at home, so maybe my husband banged into the side in the night, whispered an apology, and thought nothing more of it. Or maybe she heard a dog having a meltdown on the other side of the wall where the elevator is. I’ve seen her react similarly when something rolled with a thud into the back of her seat in the car. Her suspicion took a long time to dissipate.

Or maybe—and this _really_ wouldn’t be a stretch with Peggy—she thinks we’re going to leave her in there and go out somewhere. That was actually our plan for this trip, and I had started slowly working up to it by asking her to go in for 20 minutes in the daytime.

That’s such a normal thing to do when we’re at home, but I know nothing feels normal for her here.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> What a glorious place - the water is unbelievably clear.
> 
> Would Peggy perhaps settle on her own bed out of the crate? It would be a shame to even begin to associate the crate with unhappy memories. Or perhaps a bed inside it, one on the floor outside it, and leave the door open so that she can choose? You may need to reassure her through a night or two of alert barking, of course - could she have been so tired by all the novelty at first that she was happy to sleep through everything, but is now rather more awake and aware? Mine have behaved similarly when travelling - a murmured "Only people, they're Allowed, nothing to worry about, go back to sleep" usually does the trick for them.


Isn’t it gorgeous? I’m always happiest by the water, and this water is particularly lovely. It’s often dotted with seals, too, which adds to the magic.

If it were just me, I’d have immediately put the crate on hold until she was ready to return to it. That’s what we did when we first brought her here in November, and it only took a few nights. But @Rose n Poos brought up the possibility of stress as a trigger (which it absolutely can be with Peggy), and my husband’s stress would be through the _roof_ if Peggy woke him up multiple times with alert barks. This is a working vacation for him, and the condo is so small. There’d be no way for him to escape the noise.

So...my options are feeling a little limited.

Maybe I’ll try keeping her in the living room with me and run the fan for white noise.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Not to make light of your situation, but on the rare occasion when Happy retires to her crate my response is " really, you'd rather be in there than with me?"


Lol! That’s how we felt after Peggy’s spay, when we made her sleep in the bed. Rather than enjoying the extra cozy time, she would gaze longingly at the crate. Her relief was obvious when we let her return to it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Watching the world go by:









Peggy had a scuffle today with an off-leash dog. My husband was on a small cove beach with her, with no way to exit. There was just a single staircase out, which the other dog came racing down. The owner was nowhere in sight.

My husband made the very hard decision to let Peggy meet the dog off-leash, hoping that would defuse any tension, but instead it immediately escalated into a noisy confrontation. And Peggy didn’t stop, even after the other dog retreated. Not a fight exactly, but still not good.

My husband was able to call Peggy back, and at this point the other owner was there to help with his own dog. He said this “always” happens with his dog. 

My husband isn’t the analytical type, and couldn’t tell me anything about the other dog’s body language. But my guess is it ran straight up to Peggy and/or tried to put a paw over her. After being attacked so many times, she seems to race through her old calming signals (or skip them altogether) and go straight to confrontation. I’m sad she doesn’t feel she can turn to us for protection anymore. I have no idea how to address that.

I gave this a re-read: https://www.dogstardaily.com/files/FightingWithDogs_2.pdf

I’m reading this now: Dog Behavior Problems - Aggression - Unfamiliar Dogs - Diagnosis


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> I just thought of a different possibility.
> Have you washed whatever bedding you have in her crate since this started?
> Before the boys were recently given their choice of condo or bed, two times Remo was very reluctant to enter.
> The first time I insisted he go in for 2 or 3 nights. He was so sad but went in with Doom looming.
> I straighten the bedding every morning and check for unheard overnight accidents but had found nothing.
> It finally clicked for me that if there was even tiny spot of something that I couldn't find, his nose would.
> I never found what bothered him but after washing the bedding two times it passed the sniff test and he went happily back in that night.
> The second time I knew what was going on so pulled the bedding out and swapped it for a backup until the morning.


Lol! Here’s what happened when I pulled her bedding out to wash:

_Why?_









_My bed._









_I’m not moving._









_Goodnight. _


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Watching traffic and listening to a toddler run up and down the hall:


----------



## Getting ready

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well, tonight’s the fourth night in a row that Peggy has been reluctant to go into her crate at bedtime.
> 
> View attachment 494135
> 
> 
> Tonight, despite being totally calm all evening, she actually _ran_ to the far end of the living room when she saw me going into the bedroom with her bedtime kibble. I gave her some simple commands and tried to reward her, but she wouldn’t even take a treat. Her ears were back and she looked obviously spooked.
> 
> My husband was annoyed—“_Is this how it’s going to be from now on??_”—so I had to be calm enough for the both of us. I made a big game of going into the kitchen for cheese and then told Peggy again it was bedtime. She went into her crate, I deposited the cheese and her bedtime kibble, and then closed the door and covered it up.
> 
> I’m not calling it a win. I know she doesn’t want to be in there for some reason.
> 
> Last night I tried skipping the crate altogether, thinking maybe the oppressive heat was a factor and she could use a night off, but she struggled to settle on the bed with all the strange night noises in the building. I guess maybe the same thing is happening in her crate? Except she doesn’t bark or alert in any way in there.
> 
> I’ve been googling this issue, and it seems pretty common for night routines to get interrupted during travel. I just hate the feeling of going backward. She was so happy to go into her crate last week. She sprinted in there just like she does at home.


One of my dogs used to this when her bedding smelled off to her. Often when she had a tummy ache. Nothing I could detect but I think it smelled sick. She’d suddenly sleep in her sister’s bed Until I changed the bedding. Whoops just read back. I see you thought of that


----------



## Dechi

I feel for you. It’s definitely hard when your dog can’t settle and sleep as usual. When we go to my mom’s, I used to crate the dogs and Beckie would wake me up by whining very early in the morning. 

I can’t be woken up like that, it makes my life miserable. So I quit using the crate but she still wakes me up. So now I make them sleep upstairs, where I don’t hear them.

I know it’s not an option for you. I hope washing the bedding works. I would definitely use white noise too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> I feel for you. It’s definitely hard when your dog can’t settle and sleep as usual. When we go to my mom’s, I used to crate the dogs and Beckie would wake me up by whining very early in the morning.
> 
> I can’t be woken up like that, it makes my life miserable. So I quit using the crate but she still wakes me up. So now I make them sleep upstairs, where I don’t hear them.
> 
> I know it’s not an option for you. I hope washing the bedding works. I would definitely use white noise too.


Getting woken up with a surge of adrenaline is awful.  I feel so lucky that, even through these travel struggles, Peggy has always been so quiet in her crate at night. I don’t want to do anything to ruin that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Getting ready said:


> One of my dogs used to this when her bedding smelled off to her. Often when she had a tummy ache. Nothing I could detect but I think it smelled sick. She’d suddenly sleep in her sister’s bed Until I changed the bedding. Whoops just read back. I see you thought of that


Since she immediately plopped down on her bed when I removed it from the crate, I’m guessing it’s not a smell thing. But I’m washing it all anyway. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Tonight we played many rounds of “hide the dryer ball in the twisted up blanket.” Peggy thinks this is a fabulous game and you should all play it with your poodles.


----------



## Starla

Maybe she wants the wedge in her crate?


----------



## Streetcar

Starla said:


> Maybe she wants the wedge in her crate?


On top of her pretty brown mattress. Starla, I think you've just maybe solved this 😁😉. Peggy Sue is on top of her comfort needs 🤩.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I recently saw a video of a conversation between Bunny and her owner, about a dog outside who was worrying Bunny. (If you don’t know Bunny, she’s a reactive sheepdog-poodle mix who uses talking buttons to communicate with her owner Alexis.)

This conversation calmed Bunny right down, and also provided some insight into her stress. It seemed she was upset because she didn’t know when the dog was going to show up or for how long.

That’s reasonable, right? If a strange human appeared outside your window, you might want some info, too.

So I’m currently using what I learned from that video to help Peggy through lunch hour here, when multiple dogs on our floor get taken past our door by dog walkers. Here she is hearing about our nextdoor neighbour Henry-the-lab who only goes out for ten minutes and then is put right back in his crate for the rest of the day:










And then immediately relaxing for a belly rub:


----------



## Rose n Poos

Sad for Henry


----------



## Starla

I was amazed by that also! That video demonstrated to me how using consistent language is so important to our furry friends.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Sad for Henry


He is well-loved, but yeah... He lives a pretty typical life for an urban dog these days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today with Peggy:


----------



## Dechi

PeggyTheParti said:


> I recently saw a video of a conversation between Bunny and her owner, about a dog outside who was worrying Bunny. (If you don’t know Bunny, she’s a reactive sheepdog-poodle mix who uses talking buttons to communicate with her owner Alexis.)
> 
> This conversation calmed Bunny right down, and also provided some insight into her stress. It seemed she was upset because she didn’t know when the dog was going to show up or for how long.


Would you have the link ? That’s a whole other discussion that we won’t get into, but I really believe this dog talking trend is utter nonsense.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dechi said:


> Would you have the link ? That’s a whole other discussion that we won’t get into, but I really believe this dog talking trend is utter nonsense.


It’s on her Instagram.  @whataboutbunny


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy fell asleep with her ball in her mouth. I tried so hard to get a photo without waking her up. Look closely at her eyes and you’ll see I failed. 









We had such a lovely walk together today. The elevator doors slid open in the lobby, revealing yet _another_ dog, and she did great. (Oh, except when she looked back over her shoulder and walked into a wall. Classic Peggy.)

As we walked the busy streets, we encountered all sorts of strange urban stimuli. Peggy trotted at my side like my dream poodle. I just never know which version of her I’ll get!

One thing that’s helping: I’ve discovered a great trick for potentially stressful moments is to hold some kibble in my fist while hanging it loosely at my side, palm pointing backward. Every once in a while, she’ll nudge my closed fist, but only when something “scary” appears do I let her squeeze her nose into my palm and munch away.

I think this is more powerful than just feeding her something like I would in the comfort of our home. With her nose buried deep in my hand, she’s not only enjoying a treat, she’s activating her most powerful, soothing sense. And she can still see where we’re going. She’s not having to turn her head sideways.

I first started using this technique after she had some stressful encounters around a particular corner in the building. She was starting to let out an alert bark as we rounded the corner, and I was _not_ having that. So I started holding a small piece of high-value cheese in my palm, letting her nose it until the _moment_ we stepped around the corner. And then “magically” my hand would open and she could eat it. After a few repetitions, the alert barks stopped.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy fell asleep with her ball in her mouth. I tried so hard to get a photo without waking her up. Look closely at her eyes and you’ll see I failed.
> View attachment 494197


It's awfully difficult to sneak up on a sleeping poodle😴🐩. 

HaHa! With the level of alertness they have, you'd think they wouldn't be walking into the wall🤣!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Hey, Peggy!










_What?_










Smile!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I gave her a little bowl of snacks, and she’s very carefully taking out the ones she doesn’t want.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She just got up and walked out of the room.  Current status:


----------



## Dianaleez

I'm pretty sure Peggy would let you eat those.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> I grew up on the Great Lakes and all this saltwater fauna gives me the creeps.


I grew up on Long Island Sound and I find fresh water lakes creepy!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well, tonight’s the fourth night in a row that Peggy has been reluctant to go into her crate at bedtime.


Kukla almost always happily sleeps in his crate at night. Occasionally, for some reason I've never been able to determine, he does NOT want to be in his crate overnight. When that happens, I just let him sleep in the kitchen on his bed. After a night or two of sleeping in the kitchen, he once again is very content to sleep in his crate. Sometimes dog behavior is a real mystery!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Kukla almost always happily sleeps in his crate at night. Occasionally, for some reason I've never been able to determine, he does NOT want to be in his crate overnight. When that happens, I just let him sleep in the kitchen on his bed. After a night or two of sleeping in the kitchen, he once again is very content to sleep in his crate. Sometimes dog behavior is a real mystery!


Definitely one of those situations when I wish Peggy could talk! She’s been sleeping in the bed the past few nights and seems to be settling better. Still looks positively aghast when she thinks we’re about to ask her to go in her crate.

I don’t expect her hesitation will persist once we return home, but who knows. We’d planned to retire the crate a long time ago, but she just never wanted to give it up. Maybe this will be the end of an era. My last dog didn’t sleep in the crate as an adult.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Some evening quality time with her* dryer ball:































*Not actually hers. This one fell out of my parents’ dryer and is apparently a thousand times better than the ones I brought from home.


----------



## Streetcar

Of course it's 'better'; it smells like her grandparents' home and oh, how she adores them 🥰. I'm decades older than you, and remember with affection even now a bit of wonderful smells at grandparents' and extended family places, and I'm a mere human.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

There are obviously NOT Poodle Noodles! 


PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 494333


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> Definitely one of those situations when I wish Peggy could talk! She’s been sleeping in the bed the past few nights and seems to be settling better. Still looks positively aghast when she thinks we’re about to ask her to go in her crate.
> 
> I don’t expect her hesitation will persist once we return home, but who knows. We’d planned to retire the crate a long time ago, but she just never wanted to give it up. Maybe this will be the end of an era. My last dog didn’t sleep in the crate as an adult.


Think about from Peggy's perspective. She's in a new and strange location with all kinds of unfamiliar noises, people, dogs... She probably feels very secure next to her mommy and daddy. It's good to hear she able to settle next to you. I bet she'll have fond memories of your trip and will likely travel easier next time.

Happy had a little difficulty settling at my wife uncle's place. It was new and had the cat. She was doing much better by the time we left. We're at grandma's now. Happy is as comfortable here as at home.

Happy says yay for Poodles on the go.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Think about from Peggy's perspective. She's in a new and strange location with all kinds of unfamiliar noises, people, dogs... She probably feels very secure next to her mommy and daddy. It's good to hear she able to settle next to you. I bet she'll have fond memories of your trip and will likely travel easier next time.
> 
> Happy had a little difficulty settling at my wife uncle's place. It was new and had the cat. She was doing much better by the time we left. We're at grandma's now. Happy is as comfortable here as at home.
> 
> Happy says yay for Poodles on the go.


Wise words. Thank you.  Last night she didn’t stir once until morning. I think it was the right decision to let the crate go for now. Her days are so full of activity and new sights, sounds, and smells. Nighttime needs to be as peaceful for her as we can possibly make it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Helping me make dinner:









Helping my husband relax with a Marvel show:









What would we do without Peggy?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

New cheese chew:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy thinks it’s very rude that my husband closed this door for a work call.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> New cheese chew:
> 
> View attachment 494526
> 
> View attachment 494525


Ohhhh that is ALWAYS a good day, in B’s opinion.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Ohhhh that is ALWAYS a good day, in B’s opinion.


She lost interest after about 2 minutes, when she realized I wasn’t going to hold it for her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I felt terrible for almost sitting on a deeply sleeping Peggy, but all she did was stir a bit and then cuddle in close.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

And then a little closer..










I love having a big poodle head in my lap.


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy thinks it’s very rude that my husband closed this door for a work call.
> View attachment 494593


I would has guessed the bathroom had you not mentioned the work call.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This balcony is perched directly above the entrance to the building, across the street from a daycare. Front row seat for lots of action!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looking pretty pleased with herself:










I paused during trick training tonight, looking around our temporary living space for some ideas, when I heard a _sproi-oi-oi-ing_ sound. Peggy had whacked the springy door stopper with her paw and was looking up at me for a treat.

New trick, I guess!


----------



## Starla

Door stoppers are so much fun! Puppy Diego played with them for many years. 😍


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband went out for coffee and came back with a surprise for Peggy:

















Turns out there’s a pet supply store next to the coffee shop. How long do we think this whale will last?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Is she rough with it? Looks so gentle here😇! I'll guess months!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Is she rough with it? Looks so gentle here😇! I'll guess months!


She alternates between extremes gentleness and fierce surgical precision. I give it about an hour.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

30 minutes in, she tried a new technique:










And then she brought it to me for help:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Funny, Elroy has never (with one exception) even torn his stuffed toys. His squirrel log is the only stuffed toy he's ever torn. Besides that one, none of them even have a single tear.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Funny, Elroy has never (with one exception) even torn his stuffed toys. His squirrel log is the only stuffed toy he's ever torn. Besides that one, none of them even have a single tear.


Yeah, Gracie was the same way. The only time hers got damaged was when another dog came to visit and was thrilled by all the pristine toys.


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> And then a little closer..
> 
> View attachment 494641
> 
> 
> I love having a big poodle head in my lap.


Her cute,pink ear. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current view:










Absolutely pooped after her walk.

It’s very hilly around here, so even a short stroll around the block gives us a good workout. Plus, at the midway point there’s a big, empty school yard. Peggy gets to run in circles and chase sticks until she’s ready to stop. And even though the summer heat has been very moderate, lately she’s ready to stop after about 2 minutes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Practising her new trick.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Practising her new trick.
> View attachment 494762


I can hear it! 
"_sproi-oi-oi-ing"!! _


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Coffee at the beach:
































Peggy’s far from bombproof, but she’s been much better at controlling her impulses lately. And the stimuli at a place like this is constant! So many dogs around here. SO MANY. The moment we let down our guard, another appears. And then another. And another.

Thankfully, Peggy has been very happy with her new sleeping arrangement. (We may just retire the crate for good.) And that certainly helps her mental state. We’ve also been giving her “D-Stress” relaxation drops. Neither my husband nor I had much faith they would work, but we’ve both noticed a subtle but undeniable change in her, even compared to her demeanor back home. She’s less like a tightly coiled spring and more like a well-loved, slightly wonky-shaped Slinky.


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> Coffee at the beach:
> View attachment 494776
> View attachment 494777
> View attachment 494774
> 
> 
> View attachment 494778
> 
> 
> Peggy’s far from bombproof, but she’s been much better at controlling her impulses lately. And the stimuli at a place like this is constant! So many dogs around here. SO MANY. The moment we let down our guard, another appears. And then another. And another.
> 
> Thankfully, Peggy has been very happy with her new sleeping arrangement. (We may just retire the crate for good.) And that certainly helps her mental state. We’ve also been giving her “D-Stress” relaxation drops. Neither my husband nor I had much faith they would work, but we’ve both noticed a subtle but undeniable change in her, even compared to her demeanor back home. She’s less like a tightly coiled spring and more like a well-loved, slightly wonky-shaped Slinky.


Are you still on vacation, or is this Peggy's normal life. Lucky Peggy, lucky Peggy's mom n dad. Glad to hear the new sleep arrangements are working out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Are you still on vacation, or is this Peggy's normal life. Lucky Peggy, lucky Peggy's mom n dad. Glad to hear the new sleep arrangements are working out.


Still on vacation.


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> Still on vacation.


Nice!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love her cute little chin.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Before Saturday’s head-shaking incident, Peggy was having a fabulous time:







































She’s always disappointed to discover the ocean is _still_ salty. How rude when a poodle is thirsty.


----------



## Puppy Love

What a beautiful place. Your pictures always make me smile, Peggy, and the scenery. And they make me miss the Pacific Northwest even more than I already do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Puppy Love said:


> What a beautiful place. Your pictures always make me smile, Peggy, and the scenery. And they make me miss the Pacific Northwest even more than I already do.


Aw, what a lovely comment. Thank you. I grew up in and around Toronto, but the PNW has absolutely stolen my heart.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy girl just got back from the beach:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

PeggyTheParti said:


> My husband went out for coffee and came back with a surprise for Peggy:
> View attachment 494733
> 
> View attachment 494732
> 
> 
> Turns out there’s a pet supply store next to the coffee shop. How long do we think this whale will last?


Still going strong!










Or at least strong-_ish_.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

"ish" HaHa! 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

After the most excruciating headache of my life, I woke up today with a sore throat and a positive covid test. I won’t be on the forum much as I deal with this—my head situation is still very precarious and screen time doesn’t help—but know that Peggy is taking excellent care of me.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> After the most excruciating headache of my life, I woke up today with a sore throat and a positive covid test. I won’t be on the forum much as I deal with this—my head situation is still very precarious and screen time doesn’t help—but know that Peggy is taking excellent care of me.
> 
> View attachment 494954


Oh no!! I’m so sorry to hear that 😕 But I am glad you have Peggy. And of course she’d be the best companion. Get better soon!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Nurse Peggy will be on the job I am sure. Get better soon, Robin - healing thoughts and prayers headed your way.


----------



## Starla

What a terrible update. I hope you recover quickly. I can only imagine how badly your head hurts. After my first booster, I felt like my head was going to explode. Wishing you relief.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Wishing you a speedy recovery. If you remember, I was dealing with this just over a month ago. My symptoms weren't as bad as yours, but I remember the worst of it was over in 36 hours.


----------



## Looniesense

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Hope you feel better soon. Guess you will have to isolate for ten days?


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

Hope you feel better soon!!! We have family members recovering from it as well. Glad nurse Peggy is taking care of you!!!


----------



## Skylar

Hope it’s mild and you are feeling better soon. Nurse Peggy will provide the TLC.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

I am sorry to hear you caught it 

If you are eligible, I highly recommend trying to get paxlovid. COVID a few weeks ago went straight for my lungs. My O2 levels met the criteria for hospital admission on the 4th day, when the paxlovid finally arrived, but I felt a lot better within hours of taking it. Paxlovid side effects were not fun, but it sure beat a trip to the hospital. Now, just a stupid lingering cough.


----------



## Streetcar

I'm so sorry it has hit you, and so hard 🤕🏵🦋🌸💐🌷🌼🌺❤‍🩹. Hoping it turns around quickly.


----------



## Spottytoes

I’m sorry to hear this. 😔 So glad you have Peggy Sue to help take care of you. Hoping recover quickly.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Get well soon🙏. 

Now Peggy...do look after Mommy for us all!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Minie

Get well soon. My husband and I were sick with covid three weeks ago. It sounds really strange, however we took half a teaspoon of black seed oil (nigella) every day. It stopped the coughing, eased the throat. I highly recommend it.
Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> I am sorry to hear you caught it
> 
> If you are eligible, I highly recommend trying to get paxlovid. COVID a few weeks ago went straight for my lungs. My O2 levels met the criteria for hospital admission on the 4th day, when the paxlovid finally arrived, but I felt a lot better within hours of taking it. Paxlovid side effects were not fun, but it sure beat a trip to the hospital. Now, just a stupid lingering cough.


So scary! I’m glad you’re recovering now.

My doctor in Washington wants me to start Paxlovid right away, but I’m not eligible in Canada. It’s terrible being this sick away from home!

Last night my resting heart rate was 135, spiking as high as 155 when I would walk to the bathroom. Today I’m getting it down to 120 with ice packs and no movement, but my doctor is still concerned and wants it under 110.

I have a number of risk factors that make me a candidate for Paxlovid in the states. But they only apply to the unvaccinated in Canada.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

One good thing is there’s a nurse right nextdoor. And Peggy couldn’t be sticking any closer. But I’m getting a lot of conflicting guidance on when to get myself to the ER.


----------



## Dogs4Life

So sorry to hear you are sick.


----------



## beowoof

nurse Peggy take good care of your human! wishing you a speedy recovery. 🤞


----------



## For Want of Poodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> So scary! I’m glad you’re recovering now.
> 
> My doctor in Washington wants me to start Paxlovid right away, but I’m not eligible in Canada. It’s terrible being this sick away from home!
> 
> Last night my resting heart rate was 135, spiking as high as 155 when I would walk to the bathroom. Today I’m getting it down to 120 with ice packs and no movement, but my doctor is still concerned and wants it under 110.
> 
> I have a number of risk factors that make me a candidate for Paxlovid in the states. But they only apply to the unvaccinated in Canada.


Urgh. That's infuriating and also really scary. You have heart problems that make that heart rate especially dangerous, too, I think? 

I'm 'lucky' that my meds qualify me for paxlovid even though I am 4x vaxxed. It angers me that with the decline in vaccine efficacy vs. the new variants, those who did the right thing and got vaccinated are essentially being punished for being proactive about their health and being denied paxlovid.

I also had the 130+ beats per minute resting heart rate, which was nuts. It took me about 3 weeks to get back below 100. 

Re:hospitalization. My specialist set me up to talk with an infectious disease doctor in the hospital system she works in. He said blood oxygen of under 93 is what they are admitting for, and I should go to emerg if my numbers hit that. He didn't mention heart rate but my heart isn't a major health concern for me so I didn't ask.

I probably should have gone but I had no desire to go to the hospital. My mom was away at the time, which meant thankfully she didn't catch it, but it also meant I had no one to look after Annie if I had to go to emerg. 

I truly hope you feel better soon! 

I'm very happy you have the empathetic Peggy to look after you. Annie found babysitting me to be very boring and tells you to get well and not be boring very soon.


----------



## Puppy Love

So sorry to hear you have tested positive. I hope you have a short and uneventful case and are feeling better quickly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> Urgh. That's infuriating and also really scary. You have heart problems that make that heart rate especially dangerous, too, I think?
> 
> I'm 'lucky' that my meds qualify me for paxlovid even though I am 4x vaxxed. It angers me that with the decline in vaccine efficacy vs. the new variants, those who did the right thing and got vaccinated are essentially being punished for being proactive about their health and being denied paxlovid.
> 
> I also had the 130+ beats per minute resting heart rate, which was nuts. It took me about 3 weeks to get back below 100.
> 
> Re:hospitalization. My specialist set me up to talk with an infectious disease doctor in the hospital system she works in. He said blood oxygen of under 93 is what they are admitting for, and I should go to emerg if my numbers hit that. He didn't mention heart rate but my heart isn't a major health concern for me so I didn't ask.
> 
> I probably should have gone but I had no desire to go to the hospital. My mom was away at the time, which meant thankfully she didn't catch it, but it also meant I had no one to look after Annie if I had to go to emerg.
> 
> I truly hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I'm very happy you have the empathetic Peggy to look after you. Annie found babysitting me to be very boring and tells you to get well and not be boring very soon.


I feel similarly reluctant about going to the hospital. The thought of being under bright lights, in a chaotic ER, with this headache, is so frightening. But I know you don’t want to mess around when your heart is involved.

It’s good to hear that you experienced a similar heart rate and came out the other side okay. I have POTS/dysautonomia, which can cause massive spikes when standing or squatting, but I’ve never seen it like this at rest. My blood oxygen is keeping me on my toes, too, fluctuating between 93 and 98. And I don’t know if I’m on day 2 of this mess or day 10. The headaches started last Wednesday. But the respiratory symptoms didn’t start until yesterday, which is when I swabbed my throat and tested positive. Until then I’d only been swabbing my nose.

(Peggy wants Annie to know that sick humans are like giant heating pads and are so cozy to snuggle into. But she agrees they’re also quite boring.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(Thank you everyone for your kind words. Sorry I can’t look at my screen long enough to reply to you all, but I love knowing my poodle friends are out there, thinking encouraging thoughts.)


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

Hope you are able to drink some fluids. Pedialyte , tea, and water were good for my family members. Glad you can call your doctor. My daughter was thinking about calling Teladoc — have used them for questions before. Hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

I'm catching up on posts and just now read that you have Covid. I'm so very sorry that you are sick and I'm wishing you a speedy recovery. I hope you husband doesn't get infected, too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband started showing symptoms last night, and now Peggy is sick, too. Her nose went from being a bit drippy to suddenly running like a faucet. And then she vomited.










I’m wondering if she might have covid, too? Seems more possible than we previously thought:





__





People with COVID-19 can infect and sicken cats and dogs by cuddling them: study


Cat and dog owners who cuddle their pets when infected with COVID-19 could end up making the animals sick with the virus, according to a Canadian study.




beta.ctvnews.ca





There has definitely been lots of cuddling.


----------



## Dianaleez

Robin, how are you?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> Robin, how are you?


I’m doing okay, @Dianaleez. Better than the first few days. But it’s definitely hard being sick away from home. And not having a yard is complicating things now that we’re both sick. I don’t have the stamina to get dressed, mask up, and take Peggy down the elevator and out for a walk. Hoping that changes once I’m able to eat again.


----------



## cowpony

Wow. I'm sorry your husband and Peggy are sick too.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Oh am so sorry to hear that your DH and Peggy are sick too. Can you get a mobile vet to see to Peggy? Search for a dog walker? Thoughts and prayers winging up to you in Canada


----------



## BennieJets

I wish I was in BC 😕 I’d totally drop food by or take Peggy out for you. (If that isn’t too creepy of a sentiment).


----------



## Streetcar

Oh, I am so sorry you're now all affected. This awful virus and its variants 🤬🤬🤬.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The humans are still too sick for walks, and the poodle is battling major boredom.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Asta is snoozing too right now after chronic insomnia kept us up last night. Continued thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## Puppy Love

So sorry you've all gotten sick. Hopefully, you'll soon be through the worst of it and start to feel a bit better.


----------



## Dianaleez

Poodle Boredom is a new COVID side effect that we will add to the list.

As Ms Peggy Sue says - get better sooner!


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Dear Peggy, 

I am very sorry to hear that BOTH of your humans have caught the boring illness. That's terribly unfair of them to do to you when you are on vacation. 

When my human caught the boring illness, she fed me all my meals from my Wobbler and that was pretty fun. I got my food as a 3 course meal! My human says that might be a bit too noisy in a condo though.

When I was really bored, I also poked her with my nose until she got up off the couch and went and sat on the lawn in the shade instead, with me on a long leash. It was still SITTING but at least it was OUT. Have you tried poking your humans to restart them? Sometimes that helps when humans are being boring. 

We also played the sit/down and throw food game. She says sit, I sit, and then she throws my treats to the other end of the room for me to get it. It's a lot of work but kinda fun. My human said she was too tired to remember what other tricks I know or play rally.

Towards the end when my human was feeling a bit better, my friend came over and took me on a run, and then another friend came over and took me on a really long walk. I am very lucky I have such good human friends who come to visit me! I guess with you being away, your friends probably don't know where to find you. 

I hope your humans feel better soon and get back to being un-boring. Cuddling is all well and good, but it's pretty boring after a while. 

Your friend, 

Annie xoxoxo


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

Aww—hope you are feeling better soon ❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Hope you are feeling better. Don't worry about Peggy too much. Peggy will get over it too. Thanks for updating us. We're all worried about you. Get well soon! Here's Elroy with a few words to cheer you up!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Isn't the healing power of poodle pictures super fun. Sick, or down in mood everything looks much better after you've smiled at poodle pics. I can readily attest to this. So, Tom, thanks for posting Elroy here where I can see. Hopefully Elroy, too, will lend some cheer to Peggy's family.


----------



## Minie

Virtual hugs from Copenhagen and praying for a speedy recovery for you all


----------



## fjm

Hoping you both improve soon - bad enough being sick at home with a support network all around you; extra miserable to be away with no one to call upon and an unfamiliar health system to navigate. Poor Peggy, too, but a little boredom now and then is good for dogs and humans - time to recharge batteries, and makes the interesting times even more fun.


----------



## Looniesense

We’re all hoping for you to recover soon. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> Hoping you both improve soon - bad enough being sick at home with a support network all around you; extra miserable to be away with no one to call upon and an unfamiliar health system to navigate. Poor Peggy, too, but a little boredom now and then is good for dogs and humans - time to recharge batteries, and makes the interesting times even more fun.


She’s doing a remarkable job of staying settled, even though she sometimes looks like she wants to moan about it. After the non-stop stimulation of the early days of our trip, I think you’re right a little boredom is not a bad thing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> Dear Peggy,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear that BOTH of your humans have caught the boring illness. That's terribly unfair of them to do to you when you are on vacation.
> 
> When my human caught the boring illness, she fed me all my meals from my Wobbler and that was pretty fun. I got my food as a 3 course meal! My human says that might be a bit too noisy in a condo though.
> 
> When I was really bored, I also poked her with my nose until she got up off the couch and went and sat on the lawn in the shade instead, with me on a long leash. It was still SITTING but at least it was OUT. Have you tried poking your humans to restart them? Sometimes that helps when humans are being boring.
> 
> We also played the sit/down and throw food game. She says sit, I sit, and then she throws my treats to the other end of the room for me to get it. It's a lot of work but kinda fun. My human said she was too tired to remember what other tricks I know or play rally.
> 
> Towards the end when my human was feeling a bit better, my friend came over and took me on a run, and then another friend came over and took me on a really long walk. I am very lucky I have such good human friends who come to visit me! I guess with you being away, your friends probably don't know where to find you.
> 
> I hope your humans feel better soon and get back to being un-boring. Cuddling is all well and good, but it's pretty boring after a while.
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Annie xoxoxo


Annie, I sadly cannot seem to rattle many trick ideas out of my head these days. Like your human was, I’m just too tired. We are very lucky to have poodles as understanding as you and Peggy. And thank goodness for dryer balls and bully sticks.










The tiredness just seems to get worse and worse. Talking is hard and thinking is even harder.

Late last night, the smoke detector went off. We must have looked ridiculous, two covid-addled humans trying to figure out the situation while a poodle stared up at us in horror.


----------



## BennieJets

I am so glad you have dryer balls, Auntie Peggy. My mum gave me one recently, but it’s since disappeared. I’m not sure if it’s because I took a chunk out of it or not... she never really explained the rules. Maybe it went under the couch. I should go stand there and stare and see what happens.

I wish I could send you a chippie from my garden. I plan on mailing one to Annie too. There are plenty here to go around!

love Bennie


----------



## Streetcar

Good heavens, you two are having an awful time of it. I am so sorry 😞! So many hospitalizatios all over right now. This is a big, bad deal. Please eat and hydrate, both of you, as much as you can. 😘


----------



## Audi

94Magna_Tom said:


> Hope you are feeling better. Don't worry about Peggy too much. Peggy will get over it too. Thanks for updating us. We're all worried about you. Get well soon! Here's Elroy with a few words to cheer you up!
> View attachment 495262
> 
> View attachment 495260
> 
> 
> View attachment 495259
> 
> View attachment 495261
> View attachment 495263


That color looks good on him.


----------



## Minie

I pray it changes for the better. Thankfully Peggy is understanding.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Spot the very happy poodle:










We drove to the end of the street so I could sit by the water for the first time in two weeks. My heart rate was through the roof, and I couldn’t smell the fresh air, but oh how I needed these precious minutes outside.


----------



## fjm

Fresh air and greenery to rest your eyes upon are so important - hoping you improve soon.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Aha! There she is! With the gigantic bully stick! 😆


----------



## Looniesense

Glad that you got to enjoy some time outside but sounds like you still need to take it very slow. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dianaleez

Have you reached the 'too tired to do anything but too bored to be happy' stage yet?

That's how I always know I'm getting better.


----------



## Puppy Love

So glad you were all able to get out for a bit. Fresh air and the great outdoors do help to lift one's spirits. Peggy does look very happy to be out.


----------



## Streetcar

Lovely photo and I'm sure the fresh air and sun even a short way from your condo did all three of you a world of good.


----------



## Audi

PeggyTheParti said:


> Spot the very happy poodle:
> 
> View attachment 495400
> 
> 
> We drove to the end of the street so I could sit by the water for the first time in two weeks. My heart rate was through the roof, and I couldn’t smell the fresh air, but oh how I needed these precious minutes outside.


Omg! I love looking at her and her antics.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The fatigue continues to dominate our days. So lucky to have a patient poodle.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

Hope your energy returns soon ❤ Peggy seems to be adapting to your recovery.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Glad you feeling well enough to go outside for some fresh air, but sorry you are still under the weather.


----------



## Minie

Hoping the fatigue alleviates


----------



## Streetcar

Continuing sending healing energy to both of you 💐.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## BennieJets

A Peggy pic!!! And the crowd goes wiiiiiiiiiiiiild!!!
Hi Peggy! Give your people very gentle “boofs” and nose boops for us. 💗


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today Peggy had the shock of her life when she stepped out into the hall and one of the other condo doors was propped OPEN and you could see INSIDE. Not only that, there was stuff EVERYWHERE. And outside was a truck with a big metal THING on the back. And two men were standing on it and being lifted up off the GROUND.



One of my parents’ neighbours is moving and this has resulted in a whole bunch of new sights, sounds, and smells for Peggy. I’m still exhausted but testing negative now, so we hung out and watched the movers for a while. They were sweet to Peggy, so of course in no time at all she was begging to ride the lift into the back of the truck with them.

Now we’re hanging out on the balcony, watching the action from a different angle.


















A thrilling morning for a poodle!


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

Glad y’all are on the mend—and that is an exciting event for Peggy!!!


----------



## BennieJets

Well earned, Peggy! 
And so glad to hear you’re in recovery. Excellent update.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Much to my surprise, Peggy’s whale is still (mostly) in one piece.


----------



## fjm

Good to hear you are improving, even if it is only slowly. And to hear that Peggy had such an exciting morning after so many days of enforced idleness. Here's to a steady recovery for humans, and lots more fun days for poodles!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Packing up to head home after 6 weeks on the island. Think Peggy got pretty comfortable here?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Glad you're feeling better. Another Peggy adventure on deck. Hope she still likes home!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Another Peggy adventure on deck. Hope she still likes home!


I think we’re feeling just well enough to get ourselves home. But I’m not looking forward to the ferry ride.  Our neighbour is currently stocking our fridge with dinners, which makes me feel a little better about the situation. It will be nice to have community again after navigating this illness so far from home.

I think Peggy has enjoyed having us all in such close quarters, but she will be thrilled to have a backyard again!


----------



## fjm

It's good to know that Peggy copes so well with travel and settles into a new place quickly - here's to many more, Covid-free, trips in the future!


----------



## Asta's Mom

Have a safe and uneventful trip back home.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> It's good to know that Peggy copes so well with travel and settles into a new place quickly - here's to many more, Covid-free, trips in the future!


Thanks, @fjm! Overall, I’m very happy. Travelling sure does pose some big challenges with a reactive dog. But we problem solved and adapted, and instead of getting progressively more stressed, Peggy got more and more comfortable. So did we.

I learned a lot about reactivity by watching her on the balcony. Sometimes she could lounge and watch the world pass by right under us—dogs, bikes, kids, no problem. Other times she would alert to a pedestrian a block away! I always thought proximity was the decider, but there are so many more factors, and a lot of it comes down to her state of mind. I feel like I can read her a lot better now.


----------



## Minie

Have a safe journey


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Packing up while feeling miserable was a challenge, but by the time we got to the ferry dock (for the 90-minute wait in the customs holding area!) my adrenaline kicked in and the rest of the day was—_ha ha_—smooth sailing.

Our very sleepy Peggy was an absolute joy:
































When we arrived home, we went straight to the backyard to see if my watering system had kept the garden alive through two heat waves. (Tomatoes and herbs, YES. Peas, sadly no.) Peggy disappeared into the darkness and went straight to her toy bucket, emerging moments later with a tennis ball. 

Pretty sure she was actually sleep-walking at that point, because as soon as we stepped inside and set her bed down in the chaos, she was out like a light:










Today the sleep continues:










I seriously can’t believe how quiet it is here. We acclimated to condo life more quickly and completely than I realized.

Welcome home, Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m supposed to be unpacking that suitcase, but I prefer Peggy’s idea.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Welcome home Peggy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It's good to be home!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

PeggyTheParti said:


> I don’t expect her hesitation will persist once we return home, but who knows. We’d planned to retire the crate a long time ago, but she just never wanted to give it up. Maybe this will be the end of an era. My last dog didn’t sleep in the crate as an adult.


After 6 weeks of sleeping in the human bed, Peggy decided tonight was the night to return to her old routine. After bedtime potty, she raced down the hall and disappeared into the darkness. We found her stretched out inside her crate, patiently waiting for her bedtime snack. 

I guess we won’t be retiring it just yet.


----------



## Dianaleez

Seeing Peggy cope so beautifully is inspiring because we know how hard you and your husband have worked to get her there. Good going to all of you!


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

Aww she is glad to be home ❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> Seeing Peggy cope so beautifully is inspiring because we know how hard you and your husband have worked to get her there. Good going to all of you!


Thanks, @Dianaleez  Oddly enough, being in a building with so many other reactive dogs actually helped, I think. We were able to get over the shame and just focus on helping Peggy through each encounter.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Still recharging:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Bad episode of tachycardia = get on the floor NOW. 

Guess who was happy to join me?


----------



## Dianaleez

They're such a comfort. Hope life is better now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> They're such a comfort. Hope life is better now.


I’m back on my feet. Peggy thinks we should rest just a little bit longer.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

Glad she can be there for you as a comfort🥰


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Reunited with her collie friend, Jasper. These two had a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My in-laws are here for a visit. After just one day, Peggy is POOPED.










She has matured so much since their last visit, a year ago, and was really such a pleasure to have around. We were able to spend hours catching up on a coffee shop patio, while Peggy alternated between lounging in the sun and showering besotted passers-by with love. One exclaimed, “_She feels just like a carpet!_”


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> My in-laws are here for a visit. After just one day, Peggy is POOPED.
> 
> View attachment 496023
> 
> 
> She has matured so much since their last visit, a year ago, and was really such a pleasure to have around. We were able to spend hours catching up on a coffee shop patio, while Peggy alternated between lounging in the sun and showering besotted passers-by with love. One exclaimed, “_She feels just like a carpet!_”


Oh Peggy. You give me such starry eyed hope. I love my girl, but it’ll be dreamy to spend time like that. Two more years to go 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Oh Peggy. You give me such starry eyed hope. I love my girl, but it’ll be dreamy to spend time like that. Two more years to go 😂


I get it! There have been _so_ many times we almost gave up on enjoying these outings with her. And we still have to be very careful if there are other dogs around, which means never 100% letting down our guard.

But yesterday we saw a huge leap forward in her ability to interact politely with exciting strangers. The one time she started to lose control, I saw her stop and give herself a good stress-busting shake. And then she was able to resume the interaction with all four paws on the ground. That’s the sort of impulse control that comes with maturity and consistent positive reinforcement, I think, neither of which can really be rushed.

Even the dog situation was okay yesterday, because everyone was being so respectful and maintaining reasonable distance. The parents of the toddler, on the other hand....  That was the only situation that made me almost cut our time there short. They kept letting their very little guy run up to Peggy, and they didn’t so much as make eye contact with me to make sure it was okay. I just fed Peggy treats and spoke calmly to her, keeping her back to him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Not too many Peggy pics lately, but here’s a quick one from bed yesterday, when she took a break from her nursing gig to give my husband a hug:










I’ve been dislocating all over the place. Not sure if it’s a post-covid inflammation thing or what, but I’ve spent most of the past few days in bed or propped up in a chair with a bunch of pillows like a very sad princess. Luckily, Peggy knows when and how to lighten the mood.


----------



## BennieJets

🙁 that you’re laid up 
But ☀ and ☺ that Peggy is on the case.


----------



## Dianaleez

Now is the time your private jet should whisk you to a resort for R&R. 

Or you can stay home with Ms Peggy Sue and your nice husband.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sweet, fluffy poodle:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My mother-in-law was Peggy’s first babysitter, when Peggy was only about 12 weeks old. Peggy’s a little bigger now, but they still have a special bond.


----------



## Asta's Mom

You can see the love is a special bond 💛


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

😍😍😍💗


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy met a bunch of my husband’s side of the family today—including three of our nieces—and she was a rockstar.  We congregated on a patio downtown and she just lounged in the middle of the action, smiling her big poodle smile and occasionally making the rounds for pets and kisses and to show off her tricks. I was so proud of her! I can’t believe I didn’t get any photos. But here’s one of her relaxing, post-fun:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Peggy is looking pretty satisfied there. Relaxing after a hard day's work. Photos aren't always top priority. I miss many while watching Elroy interact with people (or dogs) he hasn't met before. We have to do the right thing!


----------



## PowersPup

Such a great girl, Peggy!! She does look satisfied in the photo!


----------



## Dogs4Life

Good girl, Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today Peggy stayed home alone for a few hours while we did some sightseeing with more out-of-state visitors. This was our second time leaving her out of the crate, and she didn’t look too happy on our Ring camera. She pretty much just watched the door. 

But....then it was over to the park for a big family picnic. A dozen adoring fans, a kid to throw sticks, AND sub sandwiches? Peggy says that more than made up for the day’s earlier woes.


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> Today Peggy stayed home alone for a few hours while we did some sightseeing with more out-of-state visitors. This was our second time leaving her out of the crate, and she didn’t look too happy on our Ring camera. She pretty much just watched the door.
> 
> But....then it was over to the park for a big family picnic. A dozen adoring fans, a kid to throw sticks, AND sub sandwiches? Peggy says that more than made up for the day’s earlier woes.
> 
> View attachment 496300


Those cameras can be a curse. I stopped using ours to monitor Happy because I was checking on her every five minutes and feeling bad seeing her planted on the couch.

I'm sure Peggy gave you a pass for the couple hours alone after being invited to the big picnic.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Those cameras can be a curse. I stopped using ours to monitor Happy, because I was checking on her every five minutes and feeling bad seeing her planted on the couch.
> 
> I'm sure Peggy gave you a pass for the couple hours alone after being invited to the big picnic.


It’s really so hard on the heart! Once I see her settled on the couch or a bed, I think I’ll be more comfortable not checking in. In the crate, she would sleep so soundly until we got home, no watchfulness or anxiety at all. I am hoping this is just a transitional period and not the start of separation anxiety.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy has a much-needed grooming appointment in a couple of weeks. I think I want to keep some of the face fluff.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Another adventure for Peggy: two hours in a new-to-her city. She’s never navigated such busy downtown streets before, but it helped that a bunch of our visiting family members were there to act as her pack.


----------



## MiniMojo

I LOVE that yellow bandanna on Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MiniMojo said:


> I LOVE that yellow bandanna on Peggy!


It used to be mine, but she wears it better!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Enjoying a much-needed day off before the family-time homestretch:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Status update:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

What a delight she is.










It’s a rare 90 degrees here today, so Peggy and I stuck to the shade while my husband and in-laws popped into some shops. It was one of those days when everyone had a smile for us and Peggy smiled right back. It felt like every few steps we were stopping for a chat.

If you are working with a reactive poodle, I highly recommend a cheery bandana. The one time she got spooked by someone—they had the _nerve_ to suddenly appear from behind a parked car —instead of being fearful, they laughed and apologized to her, and invited her with a smile to come say hello. This turned Peggy into a happy, wiggly noodle, and all her worries were forgotten.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I think today was everyone’s favourite day of the summer so far.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Awesome! Did Peggy need encouragement to go in the water, or did she jump right in?


----------



## fjm

That really does look like the perfect day!


----------



## Dianaleez

Just imagine the doggy dreams...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Awesome! Did Peggy need encouragement to go in the water, or did she jump right in?


Jumped right in and stayed in.  But she only wades to chin-depth. We’ve never pushed her to swim and she shows no interest in it.


----------



## Puppy Love

Peggy's living the dog dream. She looks so happy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was loving her fluff this morning, until a few hours after this photo, when she got absolutely _covered_ in foxtails at a nearby beach. I’ve been pulling them out from between her toes. 










I am now seriously rethinking our grooming plans. Maybe I’ll still leave her face and tail with a little fluff, but those fluffy feet have got to go.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We’ve said goodbye to the last of our guests. Now Peggy’s going to catch up on a whole summer’s worth of sleep.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> We’ve said goodbye to the last of our guests. Now Peggy’s going to catch up on a whole summer’s worth of sleep.
> 
> View attachment 496525


I feel ya Peggy!!! I'm finally done school for one month at the end of the week. Then my kids go back to their school... I think I'll spend September being a lazy, lazy daisy, curled up with my white duvet. I like your style. What's on the snack menu? Every restful recoup period calls for good snacks!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> I feel ya Peggy!!! I'm finally done school for one month at the end of the week. Then my kids go back to their school... I think I'll spend September being a lazy, lazy daisy, curled up with my white duvet. I like your style. What's on the snack menu? Every restful recoup period calls for good snacks!


Peggy has been getting sooooo many snacks from visiting family members. She might need a break.  She pooped _four times _yesterday, and then today took a massive poop in the GARAGE, because we didn’t realize she desperately had to go a second time. 

Poor girl’s got a belly full of Fritos. (Yep, Fritos.) And watermelon. And grilled chicken. And corn on the cob. And on it goes.

Time for a little detox.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy has been getting sooooo many snacks from visiting family members. She might need a break.  She pooped _four times _yesterday, and then today took a massive poop in the GARAGE, because we didn’t realize she desperately had to go a second time.
> 
> Poor girl’s got a belly full of Fritos. (Yep, Fritos.) And watermelon. And grilled chicken. And corn on the cob. And on it goes.
> 
> Time for a little detox.


GAH! I guess so!!! 😳😬


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> GAH! I guess so!!! 😳😬


To be fair, I’m equally full of Fritos, etc.

Although I have yet to poop in the garage (knock on wood!), I could probably use a little detox, too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Something Peggy takes very seriously is the location of her toys. Some days allllllll the toys must go outside. Other days, like today, she decides one outside toy is now an inside toy. Hello, frisbee.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

So much character in this fluffy face.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was just getting some video of her in the backyard, and every frame is heart-meltingly hilarious. I can’t get enough of this poodle!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Patio morning with Peggy:

























She had a very strange episode between the second and third photos. A dog was approaching, so I pulled out a bit of cheese. Instead of acknowledging the cheese—or even the dog!—she sat in front of me, head hanging low. She then stood up, looking disoriented, got the slightest hunch to her back (I assumed she was going to throw up), and then lowered herself to the ground as if she was going to lie down, but hovering slightly. At this point I thought she was having a seizure. She then unsteadily stood up, put her head between my husband’s knees for comfort, and stayed that way for about a minute while he rubbed her back gently. A minute later, she looked over at me and her eyes were normal again. She voraciously ate kibble from my hand and drank some water. But it wasn’t until she woofed at a bird that I relaxed again. She’s been fine since.


















A few minutes before the weirdness, she was sniffing a city garden alongside the sidewalk, which was noticeably weed-free. I speculated aloud that it was likely drenched in herbicide and hurried her along.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle

I worry about that as well. Our neighborhood reeks of pesticides during the summer 😔. We use pet safe spray in the poodle yard.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> I was just getting some video of her in the backyard, and every frame is heart-meltingly hilarious. I can’t get enough of this poodle!!
> 
> View attachment 496671


Us too!!!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sweetest poodle is finding all the sunbeams today.


















We met some new neighbours on a walk and she stole their hearts. Within minutes she was stretched out on the street, snoozing on her side in the sun like we were at home in our living room. And then later, as we continued to chat, she leaned quietly against her new friends, gazing up with love while she got an ear scratch. I never thought she’d be _that_ sort of dog, but here we are. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sweetest poodle is finding all the sunbeams today.
> 
> View attachment 496988
> 
> View attachment 496989
> 
> 
> We met some new neighbours on a walk and she stole their hearts. Within minutes she was stretched out on the street, snoozing on her side in the sun like we were at home in our living room. And then later, as we continued to chat, she leaned quietly against her new friends, gazing up with love while she got an ear scratch. I never thought she’d be _that_ sort of dog, but here we are. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Isn't it great! That's how Elroy is. He loves everyone! He makes them so happy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’ve never known a dog who picks up a pillow and carries it to wherever she’d like to use it.










This time she placed it less than an inch away from my elbow, for maximum closeness while snoozing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## Starla

Those are some good teefums, Peggy Sue!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Yesterday:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Thanks to a waterlogged load, the washing machine went off-balance and decided to make a huge racket before—gasp!—_walking across the floor. _

Startling for me, but _horrifying_ for a poodle.

We’re now babysitting it through another rinse and spin cycle. Someone was doing lots and lots of stress-busting stretches....










...before abruptly deciding this was really a job for her emotional support pillow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Listening to me tell her I love her for the tenth time today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Not much else to do on our first super smoky day of the year:


















It’s weird being able to see and feel the smoke, but not smell it. A small covid blessing, I suppose?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She just made a big show of tugging something out from beneath her belly, and unearthed a bully stick I did not know existed:










I wonder what else she’s got planned for today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I told her she could choose one backyard toy and bring it inside to play with, away from the smoke. She chose a tennis ball.


----------



## Sroodle8

She looks very proud of that tennis ball!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sroodle8 said:


> She looks very proud of that tennis ball!


She was very happy with her choice! And I was amazed she understood what I was telling her to do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes all she wants is to have her snout gently held. She asks for this very specifically, and _only_ from me.

























¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband was away for a few days, so Peggy and I camped out in the living room with lots of snacks and movies. My morning view:










Hello, Peggy!


----------



## cowpony

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sometimes all she wants is to have her snout gently held. She asks for this very specifically, and _only_ from me.
> 
> View attachment 497368
> 
> View attachment 497367
> 
> View attachment 497366
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I wonder if it reminds her of feeling safe and secure and fed, lying up against her mother's belly with her snout wedged in among all the other puppy snouts.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

cowpony said:


> I wonder if it reminds her of feeling safe and secure and fed, lying up against her mother's belly with her snout wedged in among all the other puppy snouts.


That is so sweet.  And makes sense, as she seems to ask for it during self-soothing moments, when she’s been a little restless and is finally settling herself down to sleep.


----------



## Asta's Mom

I think Asta & Peggy must be related - both love TCM & Asta also loves it when I rub his snout - me, mind you. He doesn't want DH to rub his snout.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I highly recommend living room camping with your poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes Peggy _really_ doesn’t want the fun to end. These are the times she falls asleep while sitting up and staring at me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes she looks so small.


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sometimes she looks so small.


Happy too! Sometimes she appears huge, like when she's standing. But then she'll curl into a tight little ball and looks soooo small. The advantages of being tall, skinny and flexible.


----------



## Liz

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sometimes she looks so small.


Mia has similar coloring to Peggy. Sometimes the dark head and mostly white body makes her head look disproportionately small. Have you ever noticed this?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Mia has similar coloring to Peggy. Sometimes the dark head and mostly white body makes her head look disproportionately small. Have you ever noticed this?


Lol YES!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I asked her last night if she’d like to have an early bedtime. The answer was yes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Whenever a new item enters the home...


----------



## Bigbark

Peggy has the MOST expressive face, and you are terrific at capturing it in a photo 
Love the Peggy Pics!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Painting a little Peggy for a project I’m working on.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Cute as pie 🤩!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Friends reunited:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Bath day, three years ago:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Hard to comprehend she was so small at one time! She's adorable 😍, then and now!


----------



## Oonapup

It's amazing how much she looked like herself, even then - her expressions are distinctively 'Peggy'!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy has some big feelings today. When I finally extricated my arm, she retreated to the back bedroom and has been sulking in a sunbeam ever since.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

We’re negotiating the topic of morning snacks.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

So who's the better negotiator?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> So who's the better negotiator?


Definitely the poodle.


----------



## JasMom

I was going to say, how can you not give her everything she wants!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning from Peggy.


----------



## Liz

Good morning, Peggy


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I asked her if she’d like to try on my sunglasses. A very dramatic NO ensued.


----------



## Looniesense

Ha ha, reminds me of when I ask Luka to spit something out. I make this pretend spitting pffftttt sound and he jumps around and shakes/growls with whatever he has in his mouth. We are working on this. He now listens pretty reliably to the “bring it” command and gets lots of praise and treats, but still goes crazy whenever I make the spitting sound.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sunday morning view:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Love when Facebook turns up a favorite old pic:










Gracie was one in a million.


----------



## Spottytoes

Peggy and all of her expressions always put a smile on my face. She is so photogenic I think you could definitely publish a “Peggy” 
book. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents just arrived for the month and Peggy is officially my mom’s shadow.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> My parents just arrived for the month and Peggy is officially my mom’s shadow.
> 
> View attachment 498187


I love how close you are with your parents— the many visits and trips- and how great for Peggy to have such wonderful connections to her grandparents 🥰


----------



## Streetcar

I agree. A coffee table book interspersing your lovely, thoughtful Peggy Sue with your unbelievably beautiful cakes and Poodle and baking plus remote work lifestyle commentary would be something special.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> I love how close you are with your parents— the many visits and trips- and how great for Peggy to have such wonderful connections to her grandparents 🥰


Aw.  It was such a gamble, leaving Toronto and moving thousands of miles away from them. But our time together since then has increased in both quality and quantity.

We’re lucky they enjoy life in their travel trailer so much. Even now that they’ve moved closer, their trailer is still the key to our extended visits. We can spend each day together, enjoy dinner, and then have our separate spaces. We’re all introverts, so it works. 

Here’s Peggy keeping the group together yesterday:


----------



## Dianaleez

October skies are incomparable.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> October skies are incomparable.


The best!! I love autumn light.


----------



## JasMom

What a beautiful place for a walk!


----------



## Miki

PeggyTheParti said:


> The best!! I love autumn light.


Me,too. This is November light, so a bit later, but there' truly is something magical about Autumn light.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Embracing summer-in-autumn and enjoying a long walk on the bluffs. There’s usually a clear view of Canada up here, but the fog had other plans.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sneaky photo of an adorable moment with my mom:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Another sneaky snuggle shot. It’s been a cuddly day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning, Peggy.


----------



## Charliethespoo

Ive been loving going through a few pages of this thread to look at some pictures of Peggy. She's such a beautiful girl, her character really shines through the pictures!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Some lovely moments from Peggy’s hike today with my husband:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Soaking up the sun as summer lingers in the PNW...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Take my dumbbell!










C’mon, try to take it...










Don’t take it.


----------



## Dianaleez

Right. Just touch my drool-encased dumbbell and then go wash your hands.

We humans know a trap when we see one.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We found a lovely spot for a Thanksgiving day picnic:


































Turkey sandwiches for all!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy and Molly:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Tired friends:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I like spying on Peggy and my mom. They are just so sweet together.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good morning to a very sleepy Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today we finally have rain and cool fall temperatures. Someone is grateful for her insulating fluff.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The coziest day. About to make a carrot cake and fill this chilly house with yummy warm smells.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The evolution of poodle boredom...


----------



## Looniesense

Oh no, the dreaded paw paw!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> Oh no, the dreaded paw paw!


I watched a video yesterday of a doodle trying to coax another dog to play. He repeatedly whacked that poor dog across the face.


----------



## Dianaleez

Sigh. Woe is me. I’m B O R E D.

somebody do something.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Today at the park, waiting for a post-fetch drink of water from my dad:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Playtime with my mom:


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> The evolution of poodle boredom...
> 
> View attachment 499082
> View attachment 499081
> 
> View attachment 499080


Bennie got bored yesterday when I was in class, on Zoom. The ANTICS! I can't help but wonder what my class mates thought when they saw her launch herself at me to bat me like a piñata.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Bennie got bored yesterday when I was in class, on Zoom. The ANTICS! I can't help but wonder what my class mates thought when they saw her launch herself at me to bat me like a piñata.


I cannot even imagine what would happen if I tried to take a class with Peggy around.  She would pillage the house for things to trade. I’d be sitting there with a lap full of socks, pants, books, and bully sticks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She took the briefest break from napping to get a head scratch.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Before and after a play session:
















Earlier today, we did a long wander at the Home Depot nursery. Most of the shrubs and flowers have been cleared out, leaving lots of interesting nooks and crannies to explore. I love how attentive and relaxed Peggy is during a sniffy walk.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Yesterday’s stroll with my parents:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy’s enjoying the Sunday football festivities.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I think she’s going to miss my parents when they head home on Tuesday.


----------



## Streetcar

Your parents are true grandparents to Peggy. Not standins; not oh so cute how dear; but real grandparents. I hope that's not upsetting; it's my own impression from all their interactions you've posted.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Streetcar said:


> Your parents are true grandparents to Peggy. Not standins; not oh so cute how dear; but real grandparents. I hope that's not upsetting; it's my own impression from all their interactions you've posted.


You are so right. I don’t like when people refer to me as Peggy’s “mom,” but my mom is definitely Peggy’s nana.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy’s enjoying the Sunday football festivities.


Omg, Peggy's pose with her paw draped over your father's arm ... she looks like a human in a dog costume!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

It’s 1pm and Peggy wants nothing to do with the day:









So I tucked her back in:









While she didn’t actually partake in any of the festivities, yesterday’s Halloween excitement—watching me decorate and get dressed up, and then listening quietly to all the trick ‘r treaters outside—really drained her battery.

While my parents were visiting this past month, my mom kept exclaiming, “_Why is Peggy so tired?? She didn’t do anything!_” She’d say this after we’d browsed some stores or drank coffee on a busy patio, or after we’d visited a park for a brief-but-joyous sprint followed by a meandering sniffy stroll. 

I think there remains a persistent misconception among dog lovers that dogs need an extreme amount of physical activity. I even demonstrated for my mom how a sniff around the Home Depot nursery, followed by a quick peek at the wildly stimulating Christmas section, was more than enough activity for Peggy’s average day. I showed her how slowly we move through the store, letting Peggy’s nose lead the way. We practiced simple commands in one aisle, tricks in another, and interacted with plenty of people of all shapes and sizes along the way. But still my mom was baffled when Peggy flopped down into a deep snooze afterward.

“_But she didn’t do anything._”

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I know some dogs do require more physical activity than this, and we’re always careful to let Peggy have a good run when she needs it, but even watching her interact with her collie friend, it’s obvious neither needs to go-go-go to be satisfied. They play and then rest, play and then rest....and then they mostly rest.


----------



## JasMom

Jasper is full of puppy energy, but we often hear the same about our Greyhounds. They are fast so they must need constant exercise. A half hour off leash in our pasture is spent 5 minutes full out sprinting, 10 marking over the coyotes, and 15 lolling about.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy has been quite depressed since my parents left. For a month they arrived every single day to pick us up for an outing, and then they came over for dinner and some cozy hangout time. Peggy especially loved the games my mom would play with her, and the Chuckit ball she’d hide in her pocket for Peggy to snuffle out. Poor poodle.

Here she is sticking close to me while watching the front door:










I distracted her by asking for a toy. She chose her whale:


----------



## BennieJets

Oh Pretty Peggy Poodle! I wish I could play with you! I’m pretty low key right now (sick) but I could hide a ball or two. I wonder where your wonderful dryer ball is at these days? Also, I’m impressed with the state that whale is still in!


----------



## Dianaleez

Oh, the times you wish you could explain. "They're not coming today." "We'll be back for you." 
"Just swallow the darn pill." and my fave "The kitchen is closed."


----------



## JasMom

Sweet girl!


----------



## Looniesense

Awww she’s so cute, if it were mine it would be his snoop snoop.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> I’m impressed with the state that whale is still in!


I’m impressed, too! And the hippo she got a few months later looks brand new. Either she’s growing out of the MUST DESTROY phase or she’s getting ample opportunity to meet her shred needs in other ways.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We just played one of Peggy’s favourite games: Empty the toy basket!


























































The rules are simple: Take all the toys out of the toy basket! I pull out a toy, animate it until she _must have it_, and then toss. She will also dig around for her favourites and sometimes even put some back. If she starts losing interest, or fixating on a toy that has inevitably rolled under the couch, I just play quietly by myself—stuffing, stacking, whatever—and before I know it I’ve got her attention back. VERY similar to playing with a toddler.


----------



## Looniesense

She looks very happy now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> She looks very happy now.


She really asks for so little.  As I type this, she’s in a deep, contented sleep.


----------



## Streetcar

No 'fail whale' here 😉. That is a fully stuffed on yer marks, get ready, and goooooo whale!!!

Peggy's life is rich 🥰.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Watching me write my shopping list:


----------



## fjm

Just reminding you to put in all the Good Stuff for Dogs...


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

And now for a good snooze.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Ahhhh. The two toy fetch trick!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Ahhhh. The two toy fetch trick!


Don’t you love how carefully she placed them at the end?  These “Bionic” sticks are some of the best toys ever. I’m still so sad we lost our purple set and that they’ve since been discontinued in all colours. We actually lost the purples at this exact park. I sure hope another dog is enjoying them.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Don’t you love how carefully she placed them at the end?  These “Bionic” sticks are some of the best toys ever. I’m still so sad we lost our purple set and that they’ve since been discontinued in all colours. We actually lost the purples at this exact park. I sure hope another dog is enjoying them.


I figured you did that😁! Peggy did it? I love it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> I figured you did that😁! Peggy did it? I love it!


Yep! Lol. Very deliberately. I think she was tired and wanted to keep track of both (since we so _rudely_ kept throwing whichever one she wasn’t holding).


----------



## Asta's Mom

Great action shots of Peggy - I really enjoyed them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

First snow of the season


----------



## JasMom

We were in the high 70s today - I’m dreaming of a snow day so thanks for sharing 🙂


----------



## PeggyTheParti

JasMom said:


> We were in the high 70s today - I’m dreaming of a snow day so thanks for sharing 🙂


We were, too, up until very recently! Fall was barely a blink this year.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

JasMom said:


> We were in the high 70s today - I’m dreaming of a snow day so thanks for sharing 🙂


Yep! 79°F here in central CT!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Classic Peggy, trying to trade my clothes for a bite of toast:










Sorry, Peggy.


----------



## Asta's Mom

86 degrees here in Alabama - hey, give Peggy that bite of toast Asta loves toast too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Well, we didn’t win the $1.9 billion, but today’s still a very good day! Peggy and I both love winter. This amount of snow is unusual here, and _especially_ in November.


































































Along with all the playing, I’ve been pulling ice balls off our more delicate plants, and my husband swept my favourite cherry and magnolia trees with a broom. They hadn’t even started losing their leaves yet!


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve been pulling ice balls off our more delicate plants,


What about from the Poodle? That's a crazy amount of snow for the PNW in November. Beautiful!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> What about from the Poodle? That's a crazy amount of snow for the PNW in November. Beautiful!


Our neighbours measured 6”. The forecast had us prepared for < 1/2 inch. 

Thanks to my perpetually raging inner furnace, my hands were warm enough to melt whatever poodle snowballs the towel couldn’t rub off. But I’m glad we’ve got a grooming appointment this week. Definitely need to get those feet shaved.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fully defrosted.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Tomorrow is a much-needed grooming day. Will miss my woolly bear.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Tomorrow is a much-needed grooming day. Will miss my woolly bear.
> 
> View attachment 499787


Looking forward to it 😃!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This picture from today:










Reminds me of this picture from October 2019:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Only her face/eyes!
Beautiful grooming!


----------



## Apricot mini momma

Peggy really knows how to use those eyes! She melts me 😊


----------



## Miki

Princess Di eyes ....❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The coziest sock thief:





































_“I was sleepwalking! I swear!”_


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I found her playing alone, tail wagging.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sleepy poodle got to lick my toast plate clean.

















She had two walks this morning. The second was at Home Depot, where she tried to jump on everyone she saw. (Faaaaace palm_.) _No one seemed to mind, thank goodness, but that means she got rewarded repeatedly for being rude. (Double face palm.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh, and her paws have been utter misery since her last groom. This hasn’t happened since the one time we tried another groomer. So hard to watch!

Here’s how her paws usually look after a groom—not too short, to avoid irritation:










And now:










I’m chatting with her groomer now about how to ease the discomfort.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This TikTok filter


----------



## Looniesense

ha ha ha like disneys’ dug days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sigh. Her paws have been driving her nuts since her groom, and yesterday she was focusing on the back right. She will leave it alone with a gentle ah-ah, but I noticed her suddenly favouring it when she was frolicking around on the driveway. Now today she’s limping.

I fed her cheese while my husband inspected with a headlamp:










I can’t tell if she was injured during the groom, or if she’s caused this rawness herself. Maybe she had a hair splinter or a small burn and worked at it with her teeth? Probably will never know. I’ll apply an ointment tonight and put a sock over it while she has a bully stick. For now she’s just snoozing and not paying it any attention.


----------



## Dianaleez

Poor Peggy! We had to stop having Normie's feet shaved because he licked them for days after.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> Poor Peggy! We had to stop having Normie's feet shaved because he licked them for days after.


Did Normie get raw spots from the licking? I’m having a hard time believing Peggy did this to herself. So out of character, but it had been quite a while since her last shave. I’m not sure if that’s made her more sensitive or if there’s something else going on. This reaction is definitely unusual for her.

I might stick with rounded paws going forward. It’s just that clean feet make it so much easier to spot burs and other irritants. And snow slides right off them.


----------



## Dianaleez

Normie had light red spots from the grooming - like razor burn? And we think he hated having it done. So now I just say - make it as easy as you can for you and the dog. We just do short all over and he seems to like the groomer more.

The shaved feet are much easier to clean, but we seldom have snow; for us, it's backyard mud.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> Normie had light red spots from the grooming - like razor burn? And we think he hated having it done. So now I just say - make it as easy as you can for you and the dog. We just do short all over and he seems to like the groomer more.
> 
> The shaved feet are much easier to clean, but we seldom have snow; for us, it's backyard mud.


Peggy hates having her feet done, too. It’s the only time she gives her groomer any trouble.* Maybe we’ll just focus on good clean-up between the pads so we can still spot any irritants, and leave some fluff on the top. Then again, this injury is on the pad. Weird.

*She doesn’t actually do anything except try to block her paw by resting her chin on it. Our groomer handles this by asking her to please stop. If that doesn’t work, she gently blows on her nose.


----------



## Dianaleez

Normie's redness was more on the webbing between the toes and near the toes. He would lick between the toes. He's had no problems at all since we backed off on shaving. Obviously, all groomers and dogs are different.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She was limping quite badly tonight when I took her out before bedtime. Poor poodle. Here are some photos from earlier today, when a dog barking outside kept interrupting her nap time.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

It's difficult to understand the injury from photo. Exactly where is the sore spot (picture is too close to gain perspective)? Is it a blister? A raw spot? I hope she's feeling better soon, 😘.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> It's difficult to understand the injury from photo. Exactly where is the sore spot (picture is too close to gain perspective)? Is it a blister? A raw spot? I hope she's feeling better soon, 😘.


It’s a tricky spot to photograph. Here’s the full photo my husband was able to get with his headlamp. There’s a raw red spot on her pad, with dark, peeling edges. I really can’t tell if it was a blister or a wound, or if she caused the injury herself by chewing at an irritant, When I first saw her favour it, it was very abrupt after walking and playing fine. But she’d been licking and chewing at her paws since her appointment.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Now I see it. I was focused on the white(ish) spot touching the edge of the thumbnail. It looks like a stubbed toe type wound with the skin torn off. To me it doesn't look like it could have been a result of grooming. I think a grooming wound would either be a cut (not scrape-like) or a razor burn type wound. I'd be doing exactly as you said...anti-bacterial ointment and socks. I would probably cover it with some liquid Band-Aid as well.


----------



## JasMom

I wonder if the grooming might have irritated her paw pads and she just made the problem worse by licking. Either way, hopefully Ms Peggy feels some relief soon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Bully time!


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> Bully time!
> 
> View attachment 500002


These would fit well in the Happiness is.... thread.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We both love toy basket time. It’s always out and available to her, but sometimes I’ll drag it over to the rug and go through it with her. Lately she’s been very deliberate about putting toys back in the basket, even if she just pulls them right back out again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(Note the one handle that got chewed off by puppy teeth! I only recently pulled it out of the closet to try again. Happy to say she’s shown no interest in further destruction.)


----------



## Dianaleez

Normie has two small toy baskets that I alternate each month. When the new one comes out, it's 'Joy! Where have you been?'


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh how lovely. A bully stick placed carefully on my arm while I browse Poodle Forum


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

❤💖💕You are loved💕💖❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy was staring at me today, so I assumed she wanted to play:










But the staring persisted:









I guess her telepathy finally worked because suddenly I knew what she wanted and opened my arms:







































After a few minutes of this, I gave her permission to get up, in case she somehow thought she was obligated to stay. She stood up, gave me that stare again, and it was back into my lap for some more cuddles. Even once she’d finally had enough, she lingered in front of me and stared. And then she pressed her head into my chest for a good long hug.

I may have cried a bit into those poodle curls. What a wonderful love.


----------



## Dianaleez

Poodles don't need those 'talk' buttons. But they might speed things up a bit.


----------



## PeggyTheParti




----------



## PeggyTheParti

Look at those bunny ears fly!










A beautiful day for a romp and an eggnog latte.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We’re busy with non-Peggy stuff this afternoon. Despite including her in one long walk this morning, and an even longer car ride, this is the look I get every time I hurry past:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

The crossed legs🤣!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The coziest little poodle, all curled up with a smushed, smiling face:










She is so much lighter after her most recent groom!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She carefully selected this t-shirt to trade for some playtime.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> She carefully selected this t-shirt to trade for some playtime.
> View attachment 500311


Well? Was it the right one? 😍!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sleepy morning Peggy:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy adores this pink pig:










It was a gift for Gracie when we lived in California. She wanted nothing to do with it, so we gave it to my parents’ dog. After he died, it hung around their place for a while, as their next pair of dogs were puppy mill rescues who never really understood toys. Eventually it was offered to Peggy, and—oh my!—love at first sight.  She is so very gentle with it. If you throw it for her, she looks more confused than excited. Maybe even a little wounded.

“_Why did you throw my friend?_”


----------



## Asta's Mom

Asta has a pink pig, too!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

PEGGY!  I just caught my deceptively well-behaved-in-the-kitchen poodle counter surfing.

I was prepping our pastured Thanksgiving chicken, listening to the National Dog Show on TV, and (quite stupidly) left the chicken, in all its naked glory, _right_ at the edge of the counter as I hurried to the living room to catch a glimpse of the Spinone.

When I returned, moments later, Peggy was on her hind legs, paws on the counter, cautiously sniffing. Before I could react, a tentative tongue reached out and gave the raw chicken the most delicate lick.  Luckily, the chicken is just for my husband and me.

I wonder what she’d have done if I hadn’t interrupted?? She was certainly unimpressed when I put the chicken in the fridge, rather than carving it up raw and serving it right then and there.

















We’re now cozy on the couch, properly watching the rest of the dog show:










But she gives an occasional longing glance back at the kitchen.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She would have come running to you to let you know what she found in the kitchen, I'm sure!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Since bringing Peggy home in 2019, we haven’t (for obvious reasons) put our train set around the Christmas tree. But as we started pulling out the Christmas stuff, we decided this is the year for its triumphant return!

Verdict after today’s trial run? She likes it:










But thankfully not _too_ much.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy’s first Christmas tree cutting!































Followed by some backyard silliness:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

“Humans are so weird.”


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Haha! Very keen observation Peggy 🤣!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy’s been extra sleepy today, so I spiced things up with the flirt pole, and now it’s time for “Find It” with some kibbles in a Chewy Box:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looks like Christmas!


----------



## Streetcar

Great photos and the next to last one is breathtaking 😍.


----------



## Spottytoes

PeggyTheParti said:


> Look at those bunny ears fly!
> 
> View attachment 500192
> 
> 
> A beautiful day for a romp and an eggnog latte.


I absolutely love “flying ears!”


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She brought me the _tiniest_ piece of cardboard and presented it with such reverence:









(Was she trying to trade for a treat? In this case, no. She wanted me to follow her to a treasure she’d found. My husband’s office rug is coming apart in some places, and she’d taken a small shred of it into the dining room. I guess she couldn’t quite bring herself to surrender it into my hand? But she knew she wasn’t supposed to have it. )


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy loves when her backyard sock and Sadie bear freeze solid.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Awwwe, soooo cute! 💕 Elroy loves his stuffed animals too! I always pick up Elroy’s "Gorilla" and "Santa Bear" (and other's) and bring them back inside before they get wet/frozen. Do you think he'd like it frozen?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Awwwe, soooo cute! 💕 Elroy loves his stuffed animals too! I always pick up Elroy’s "Gorilla" and "Santa Bear" (and other's) and bring them back inside before they get wet/frozen. Do you think he'd like it frozen?
> View attachment 500683


Very few of Peggy’s outside toys were meant to be outside toys.  Does Elroy play with socks? A frozen knotted sock is a real winner, according to Peggy. That’s what she’s carrying in the second photo.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

He'll only play with toys if I'm playing too. He doesn't play with socks, but I'm sure I could change that if I made it _*my*_ favorite toy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> He'll only play with toys if I'm playing too. He doesn't play with socks, but I'm sure I could change that if I made it _*my*_ favorite toy!


I generally have to engage with her to keep her playing. But if we’re outside and she’s got something as thrilling as a frozen sock, all it really takes is a quick step in any direction and she’s off!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A most unimpressed poodle:


----------



## fjm

The expression in the second picture says it all! One to take outside and bury I think, Peggy!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Poor Peggy 🤣


----------



## Dianaleez

"Humans! I thought better of you." 

"Is there at least a treat for this?"


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> "Humans! I thought better of you."
> 
> "Is there at least a treat for this?"


Not only did she get treats, I tossed them for her to chase, which is the ultimate Peggy reward. She was well paid for her brief misery.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She can be a very pushy snuggler.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Keeping me company while I wrap presents and write Christmas cards:


----------



## Dechi

She looks like she can’t wait for you to be finished, lol !


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I try to give Peggy the opportunity to make good choices, but it’s hard sometimes to just stand back and watch. 🙈

Here she’s giving the Christmas tree a good, long sniff....









And then choosing a toy from her toy basket instead:









Phew!

This is the first year since bringing her home that we’ve fully decorated the tree. The past two years I’ve left the bottom branches free of everything except Christmas lights and bells (aka poodle alarms). I’m most concerned about the woolly sheep you can see in the left side of that first photo. Even I have a hard time not touching it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Nurse Peggy from a rather hilarious angle:










I feel like this photo accurately captures what it’s like to have a 48-lb lap dog.


----------



## Looniesense

Wow, a real “does this photo make my butt look big “ moment 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Looniesense said:


> Wow, a real “does this photo make my butt look big “ moment 🤣


She prefers to think it makes her head look small.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy’s Christmas groom isn’t for another couple of weeks, so here’s a fluffy poodle in front of the tree:









And an outtake:









I’ve been inspired lately by cooperative care training. Now I ask Peggy if she would like to wear her bandana or not, and she gives me a very clear yes or no.

Today was a yes day.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve been inspired lately by cooperative care training. Now I ask Peggy if she would like to wear her bandana or not, and she gives me a very clear yes or no.


I keep my house fairly cool in the winter. I just wear a lot of warm clothes inside, but I worry about whether Kukla is warm enough. I will hold his fleece right in front of him as if I'm going to put it on over his head. However, I pause for a few seconds to see what he does. If he turns his head to the side, then I assume he doesn't want to wear his fleece. However, if he keeps his head pointed straight ahead, I think he's saying "yes" and I put the fleece on him. I just hope I'm interpreting his actions correctly!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> I keep my house fairly cool in the winter. I just wear a lot of warm clothes inside, but I worry about whether Kukla is warm enough. I will hold his fleece right in front of him as if I'm going to put it on over his head. However, I pause for a few seconds to see what he does. If he turns his head to the side, then I assume he doesn't want to wear his fleece. However, if he keeps his head pointed straight ahead, I think he's saying "yes" and I put the fleece on him. I just hope I'm interpreting his actions correctly!


Fleeces are tricky, because I’m not sure how well dogs understand that clothing warms them up. But it sounds to me like you’re interpreting him correctly. Peggy does something very similar with her bandana. If the answer is no, she will pointedly turn her head away or give a little huff and hop. If it’s yes, she will bow her head down and hold still.

With her collar it’s a little different. She has never balked at getting her collar buckled on, but will get excited and walk back and forth in curvy little c-shapes. It’s a very loose, social movement. I love it. My husband used to get frustrated with her (which would make her do it even more!), but I think he understands now she is actually being the doggy version of polite.


----------



## Liz

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> If he turns his head to the side, then I assume he doesn't want to wear his fleece. However, if he keeps his head pointed straight ahead, I think he's saying "yes" and I put the fleece on him.


This is how Mia communicates yes and no to me as well. For example, when I offer her a treat by holding the bag for her to sniff, she'll turn her head away and avert her gaze for "no," or look into my eyes for "yes." (Believe it or not, she doesn't always want the treat!) Since it's an established communication for us, she'll use it for other things, too, even when I don't ask.

Maybe there's a stereotyped doggy behavior here that's reproducible across dogs.


----------



## fjm

I always ask when massaging Sophy. If she turns her head as if thinking of pushing my hand away while it is on her I know that touch is uncomfortable. I pause after a few rubs and if she nudges my hand I know to continue. If she indicates she wants to get down I lift her down, although that doesn't often happen - massage is a favourite! Much the same goes for other procedures where there can be an element of choice - some, like teeth cleaning and brushing, just have to be got through as pleasantly as possible, but others, like which direction to walk, are up to her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Which backyard toy will she choose?


----------



## Happy'sDad

Certainly that deflated gray whatever-it-is laying on the ground.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Hint:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy would definitely be a taker of that brown stuffed animal (bear?)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy chose....


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents have arrived for the holidays!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy keeps a close eye on my mom (aka her #1 snack supplier) whenever she’s in the kitchen:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy keeps a close eye on my mom (aka her #1 snack supplier) whenever she’s in the kitchen:
> 
> View attachment 501182


Of course she does! She's no dummy😍!


----------



## Dianaleez

Homes with dogs have such clean kitchen floors!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Playing a little post-dinner “Find It” with my mom and some Honest Kitchen:


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy keeps a close eye on my mom (aka her #1 snack supplier) whenever she’s in the kitchen:
> 
> View attachment 501182


Bennie is my absolute shadow. But when my partner is in the kitchen? She will wake from the deepest of naps in a heartbeat and go check in on him 😂 (Did I mention he’s the only meat eater in the house apart from her. Minor detail).


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A nice walk today with my parents and Peggy:


----------



## Apricot mini momma

What beautiful pix. A heavenly poodle walking place!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Sometimes Peggy decides she absolutely _must_ bring her bully stick outside. 


















After a long negotiation.....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She drives a hard bargain 🤣❤!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Found this fun vintage “Makit & Bakit” on Etsy. The colours were just too perfect.


















She’s in the oven now. Once she’s cooled, I’ll add a red ribbon and hang her on the Christmas tree.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Perfect 😍! Can't wait to see it all done! 
Wait a minute! Shouldn't this be in the baking thread🤣?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Perfect 😍! Can't wait to see it all done!
> Wait a minute! Shouldn't this be in the baking thread🤣?


Not sure anything that smells this horrendous qualifies as baking.


----------



## Dianaleez

PeggyTheParti said:


> Not sure anything that smells this horrendous qualifies as baking.


I remember that smell! Drove us out of the house.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> I remember that smell! Drove us out of the house.


This time I moved the oven out of the house instead! We’ve got a Breville Smart Oven, which is small and easy to carry, so it’s out in the garage while Peggy bakes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Current view:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

She fits right in!


----------



## Dianaleez

PeggyTheParti said:


> This time I moved the oven out of the house instead! We’ve got a Breville Smart Oven, which is small and easy to carry, so it’s out in the garage while Peggy bakes.


Smart!
Looks great.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

A walk with my parents, followed by a very special snack:






































(It’s just a quarter cup of their chihuahua’s tiny kibbles.  I don’t know why Peggy loves it so much. Probably the novelty. Plus, eating outside is always fun.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Watching old family Christmas movies with Peggy and my mom:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Another good day for a poodle:























She’s supposed to have her pre-Christmas grooming appointment tomorrow, but we’re currently under a winter storm warning.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oh, I should add a quick story about that walk. We were enjoying some fresh air before dinner, just as the snow started to fall. We had all that wide open space to ourselves when suddenly a big herding-type dog came barreling toward us. I could see the owner in the waaaaay off distance and tried shouting: “GET YOUR DOG!!! GET YOUR DOG _NOW_!!!!l

Nothing.

So my 5’ tall mom stepped between me and Peggy and the dog, raised her hands, and yelled, “*STOP!!!!!!!!!*”

And it did. 

The owner was smart enough to turn back rather than continuing to approach. Couldn’t even tell if it was a man or a woman, or how old they were; they were so far away. The dog quickly retreated, probably wondering why the crazy people with the nice poodle were screaming their heads off.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy very carefully delivered this to me during dinner:










Not sure if it’s an onion skin or garlic skin, but I accepted it with appropriate reverence and provided a gift of Honest Kitchen in return.


----------



## Looniesense

I’ve been working on Luka bringing me his found treasures voluntarily but he hasn’t gotten to the stage of bringing them without me asking. One nice unexpected result is I now have a dog who will bring me my slippers. I always thought that was only a thing you saw in cartoons. As a pup my slippers were stollen regularly and he loved to run around shaking them, so from me asking him to bring them back to me in exchange for lots of treats, I can now ask him to bring them to me before he has even stolen them 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti

No grooming for Peggy today!









































I’m not sure when our groomer will be able to reschedule, with more snow in the forecast and Christmas upon us. Might have to do some (dun dun dunnnn) HOME GROOMING.


----------



## The Popster

Proper snow !!
Makes all the difference.
Whilst many get excited about snow in good ole London town, me not so keen.
Great if you can get out in it, whilst falling and 'virgin;, but after a very short time.... messy, McDonalds packaging, crisp packets, *** ends and un picked dog SH one T, flattened snow creating ice skid pans underfoot.... moan moan ....


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The Popster said:


> Proper snow !!
> Makes all the difference.
> Whilst many get excited about snow in good ole London town, me not so keen.
> Great if you can get out in it, whilst falling and 'virgin;, but after a very short time.... messy, McDonalds packaging, crisp packets, *** ends and un picked dog SH one T, flattened snow creating ice skid pans underfoot.... moan moan ....


Ah yes. I remember that vividly from my former life in Toronto, Canada. Freshly fallen snow was a dream that quickly turned into a slushy, sooty, salt-crusted mess. A commuting nightmare, everyone just trying to forge ahead with their to-do lists. Here we aren’t well-equipped for the snow so life slows right down.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Very disappointing missing your long scheduled grooming. I soooo look forward to them all😍. I haven't had a cancelation yet. I hope I don't have one soon. Let us know what you hear about rescheduling. Maybe you can get on a call list in case someone cancels? Hang in there Peggy! You'll be looking fantabulous as long as it takes!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Very disappointing missing your long scheduled grooming. I soooo look forward to them all😍. I haven't had a cancelation yet. I hope I don't have one soon. Let us know what you hear about rescheduling. Maybe you can get on a call list in case someone cancels? Hang in there Peggy! You'll be looking fantabulous as long as it takes!


Yes, so disappointing, especially when her coat’s this long. The roads are quite bad, so I’m hesitating to even get on a waitlist. Our street hasn’t been plowed yet, and her shop is half an hour away. Looks like it’ll probably have to be after Christmas.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy and my mom were getting very cozy while they watched the evening news:


















Eek. Peggy’s nails are so long. 🙈


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy had a fabulous day.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looks like fun! 😃


----------



## Happy'sDad

Thumpety thump, thump, thumpety thump, thump,
look at PEGGY go.

Thumpety thump, thump, thumpety thump, thump,
over the hills of snow.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

What’s better than a bully stick?










FOUR bully sticks!










This was a great way to reignite Peggy’s interest in these four partially chewed bullies _and_ tire her out. Happy poodle:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Loving the snow and this neck warmer my mother-in-law made:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Nice neck warmer Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Post-dinner lounging:


















She is so sleepy at the end of every day while my parents are visiting.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy thinks Christmas is the best and weirdest day EVER. She had a blast.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

As I’d hoped, she has been using this Fluff & Tuff candy cane as a cuddly nap buddy. The past 90 minutes:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m not sure why she looks so serious in these. She absolutely loves this trail, found a dead mole to sniff, and came home to a meal of leftover beef tenderloin.


----------



## fjm

She looks as if she is trying to keep track of more humans than usual - or wondering where the missing ones are.


----------



## The Popster

'She absolutely loves this trail, found a dead mole to sniff, and came home to a meal of leftover beef tenderloin'
Perfection.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

fjm said:


> She looks as if she is trying to keep track of more humans than usual - or wondering where the missing ones are.


I think you nailed it! She loves travelling in a pack, but it’s a lot of work for a poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I gave Peggy a day off from holiday fun. She spent all morning napping with me, and then all afternoon napping with my husband.


----------



## Starla

PeggyTheParti said:


> I gave Peggy a day off from holiday fun. She spent all morning napping with me, and then all afternoon napping with my husband.
> 
> View attachment 501864


I’m very concerned about her lack of a head here. 😂


----------



## Rian

Ah yes, the U-turn pose. Literally last night I woke up to the poodle little-spooning me and could not figure out which end was head vs butt because she was lying upside down, precisely like Peggy here, but somehow ON her face which was tucked under one of her shoulders? Her favorite trainer at class has told her she has a "very long neck" and I very much agree.

Nap well, Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My husband is headed out on a solo hike and had to explain/break the news to Peggy:


























He used to leave without a goodbye, which resulted in a poodle obsessively watching the window, alerting to every noise and anxiously awaiting his return. But when he takes a moment to tell her his plans, she visibly relaxes and is content to hang out with me. This morning that means a nap on the camping cot, which has become a fixture in our living room:










I think I need to get her an elevated bed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Our groomer asked if we’d like to bring Peggy in on Saturday, and we said YES. Just look at that ‘stache.


----------



## JasMom

It's a cute mustache!


----------



## Happy'sDad

I just groomed Happy. We took a three week break due to her heat and she was looking very shaggy too. Looking forward to seeing freshly groomed Peggy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Which did she choose?









Trick question! She’s obsessed with her new Jolly Ball.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

P.S. Thanks for the Jolly Ball tip, @SteveS55! This one is going to last way longer than Peggy’s old favourite with the handle.


----------



## BennieJets

Ahhhhh I want a soccer jolly ball for Bennie SO BADLY but can’t find them anywhere. Soccer is her favourite.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Ahhhhh I want a soccer jolly ball for Bennie SO BADLY but can’t find them anywhere. Soccer is her favourite.


Aw. I’ll let you know if I stumble upon a Canadian seller. Assuming they sell other Jolly Ball products, you could also ask your local pet store to place an order for you. That’s how I got one of Peggy’s Fluff & Tuff toys.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We were chatting about tomorrow’s groom and examining Peggy’s very light roots when she gave me a cute little smile.


----------



## BennieJets

PeggyTheParti said:


> Aw. I’ll let you know if I stumble upon a Canadian seller. Assuming they sell other Jolly Ball products, you could also ask your local pet store to place an order for you. That’s how I got one of Peggy’s Fluff & Tuff toys.


Oh that’s a great idea I hadn’t thought of. I have seen some Jolly Ball products locally. I’ll make an inquiry! The owner of one store is a big Bennie fan. I get in trouble if I dare go in without bringing her along.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I wanted a low-maintenance cut for Peggy today. I gave this photo to our groomer for reference. She called it a sport cut:










_(Source: Unknown. I found the photo on Pinterest, which—not surprisingly—linked back to an old thread on PF.)_

Final result:










My priority (and our groomer’s) was preventing the itchy discomfort Peggy experienced after her last groom, but I think she looks so pretty and streamlined. Perfect for the wet season.


----------



## BennieJets

Peggy is alllllways pretty. It helps that she can pose like nobody’s business!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Very nice! I love it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

BennieJets said:


> Peggy is alllllways pretty. It helps that she can pose like nobody’s business!!


There are always a few outtakes:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy’s _wiped out._










She’s also favouring her front right paw. Hope she didn’t hurt herself at the groomer’s. I can’t remember if that’s the same paw she hurt last time.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Uh oh. Illegal NYE fireworks!










Time for her emotional support candy cane….


----------



## Asta's Mom

Love the groom on Peggy and just adore her with her candy cane!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Love the groom on Peggy and just adore her with her candy cane!


Thought of you and Asta tonight during the Thin Man marathon on TCM.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

We’re having one of those days….

























I think grooming + socializing + totally random, seemingly never-ending fireworks was a little much for her. And trying to find a gap in the noise to take her out for a pee was a little much for _me_.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The annual smashing of the gingerbread house. Peggy is trying to trade her bully for a piece.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Is that how you serve one of these? Never thought about it before.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Is that how you serve one of these? Never thought about it before.


Just a silly tradition we started last year. Previously I’d toss it at the end of the season, which was always so sad. Now we each take a turn with the mallet and people can grab whatever they want. Construction gingerbread isn’t especially palatable. Kinda like spicy drywall.  But the candy and royal icing is a fun treat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Cold post-groom poodle:
















She was trembling until I wrapped her in this sleeping bag. 66 degrees inside.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Looks like she really loves her Christmas candy cane!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

PeggyTheParti said:


> Construction gingerbread isn’t especially palatable. Kinda like spicy drywall.  But the candy and royal icing is a fun treat.


Love the "spicy drywall" analogy 🤣!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> Looks like she really loves her Christmas candy cane!


She really does! She uses it equally as a pillow and a toy. I love when she carries it around. She can barely see around it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Feeling pretty proud of herself:









When my mom comes to visit, she always has some sort of ball for self-massage/trigger point release. It’s usually buried in the bottom of her tote bag, or tucked deep in a coat pocket. Peggy gets a real thrill from tracking it down and digging it out, and then she prances around like she’s got the greatest prize.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents head home tomorrow, so we had to take Peggy for an extra fun romp. They were delighted to discover her “over” command.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

P.S. I am absolutely in love with Peggy’s most recent cut. It’s so neat and sporty and low maintenance. Our groomer loves it on her, too.


----------



## Oonapup

These are fantastic pictures! I also love her haircut. The way she is proudly and resolutely holding her treasure reminds me of Oona when she finds a stray ball.


----------



## Dianaleez

I think that the 'sport' cut emphasizes that poodles are canine athletes. Standards like Peggy really show it to advantage.

We like it for Normie because he seems to like it. No frills. He's a diggy dog who likes to wreak havoc in the backyard.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Oonapup said:


> These are fantastic pictures! I also love her haircut. The way she is proudly and resolutely holding her treasure reminds me of Oona when she finds a stray ball.


It’s such a great ball! She seems to love how it feels in her mouth, and I love how it’s the exact colour of a tomato.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> I think that the 'sport' cut emphasizes that poodles are canine athletes. Standards like Peggy really show it to advantage.
> 
> We like it for Normie because he seems to like it. No frills. He's a diggy dog who likes to wreak havoc in the backyard.


Does Normie have shaved feet? I keep wanting to grow Peggy’s out, but I so appreciate now little dirt she tracks into the house. Also good for preventing snowballs between toes. (Toeballs?)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

My parents headed home on the ferry today, leaving behind a treasure for their favourite poodle…..


----------



## Liz

Peggy is going to miss your parents at least as much as you, Robin. Wishing her a long nap and happy dreams.


----------



## Dianaleez

PeggyTheParti said:


> Does Normie have shaved feet? I keep wanting to grow Peggy’s out, but I so appreciate now little dirt she tracks into the house. Also good for preventing snowballs between toes. (Toeballs?)


Normie hates to have his feet shaved. He licks them for a week after. So no shaved feet and his face is cut short and not shaved. My final words to the groomer are always "Do what's easy for you and the dog." We're a low-key household.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Liz said:


> Peggy is going to miss your parents at least as much as you, Robin. Wishing her a long nap and happy dreams.


She’s really going to feel it at dinner time, when we start eating without them. Plus, I’m taking down all the Christmas decorations today, so the vibe’s extra weird.

Luckily we’ve got another visit planned soon, plus loads of good memories.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

PeggyTheParti said:


> P.S. I am absolutely in love with Peggy’s most recent cut. It’s so neat and sporty and low maintenance. Our groomer loves it on her, too.


As I was looking that last photo you posted on Jan 5th, I was thinking how lovely Peggy looks in her new cut!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Kukla the Tpoo said:


> As I was looking that last photo you posted on Jan 5th, I was thinking how lovely Peggy looks in her new cut!


Yay! Glad you like it, too. It’s so fun to play around with different styles, but I think this one suits her best.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Not the best light for photos, but Peggy was so happy today:


















After this morning romp, she had a short nap followed by a long hike (followed by a lonnng nap).


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Tonight’s view from the bathtub:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Play session with her beloved new ball:










She is so gentle with this ball, and mouths on it constantly. Usually when she’s this obsessed with a toy, she will try to dissect it, but so far it’s in perfect condition.

My mom can’t recall where she got it, but my dad said it’s probably a street hockey ball. After doing some research, I think he’s correct. It’s got a unique texture and very minimal bounce.


----------



## Happy'sDad

Looks like someone got a new kitchen appliance too...


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> Looks like someone got a new kitchen appliance too...


I wish! I’d love a rice cooker, but that box contained a replacement filter for the bedroom air purifier. Not too exciting, but it sure is nice not to wake up with a stuffy nose.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Elroy has lacrosse balls that look like that one. They seem like they're made of solid rubber. Kind of a nice texture for mouthing. They bounce pretty good on hard surfaces, but hardly bounce at all in the grass. Maybe that's what it is?


----------



## Happy'sDad

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wish! I’d love a rice cooker, but that box contained a replacement filter for the bedroom air purifier. Not too exciting, but it sure is nice not to wake up with a stuffy nose.


They make the Cadillac of rice cookers. My wife has two.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy has lacrosse balls that look like that one. They seem like they're made of solid rubber. Kind of a nice texture for mouthing. They bounce pretty good on hard surfaces, but hardly bounce at all in the grass. Maybe that's what it is?


She’s got a lacrosse ball, which she enjoys playing with outside. This ball is lighter, hollow, and doesn’t bounce more than a few inches even on our hard floors. It’s pretty neat.


----------

